# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Linjastomuutokset 1.7.2014

## Precise

Mites linjan 16 reitti 1.7.2014 etenee?

Suomen Pankin aukio valmistuu hyvää vauhtia, Härmälässä työt tuntuvat sen sijaan etenevän hitaasti.

----------


## Rester

Suomen Pankin aukiota on rakennettu kuin Iisakin kirkkoa; välillä pariin viikkoon ei ole tapahtunut mitään, sitten laattoja ilmestyy muutaman päivävauhdilla. Ja Hämeenkadulta idästä Hatanpään vt:lle kääntyvien kaista rakennetaan vasta ensi vuonna. Rohkenen epäillä, että tämä tulee olemaan vielä "vaiheessa" heinäkuussa, kun uusi 16 aloittaa liikennöintinsä, jos työtahti nykyisenkin projektin kanssa on noin verkkainen.

Viimeksi muistan jostain Jolin sivustolta lukeneeni, että Härmälän linjasto muiden kuin 16:n (Nuolialantien) reitin osalta on vielä täysin suunnitteluasteella, eikä mitään haluttu vielä kertoa ulospäin.

----------


## Precise

Aikovatkohan saada valmiiksi ajoissa?

Löytyykö tästä materiaalia jostain? Joukkoliikenteen sivuillahan asiasta on tehokkaasti vaiettu.

----------


## deepthroat

> Aikovatkohan saada valmiiksi ajoissa?
> 
> Löytyykö tästä materiaalia jostain? Joukkoliikenteen sivuillahan asiasta on tehokkaasti vaiettu.


No onhan tässä yhdeksisen kuukautta aikaa ennenkuin 1.7.2014 uudet linjastot alkavat jyräämään..

----------


## Precise

Ehkä, mutta näin järeistä muutoksista pitää alkaa tiedottamaan jollain tasolla viimeistään maalis-huhtikuun aikoihin, jotta ihmiset tietävät asiasta.

Eli kai siellä nyt hyvä olisi olla beta-asteen reittikarttaakin pikku hiljaa, jos ei muuta.

----------


## J_J

> Ehkä, mutta näin järeistä muutoksista pitää alkaa tiedottamaan jollain tasolla viimeistään maalis-huhtikuun aikoihin, jotta ihmiset tietävät asiasta.
> 
> Eli kai siellä nyt hyvä olisi olla beta-asteen reittikarttaakin pikku hiljaa, jos ei muuta.


Tokkopa tämä Tampereen seudun linja 16 tulee olemaan likimainkaan ainoa asia, jonka kanssa "saattaa tulla kiire" ennen 1.7.2014 tapahtuvaa myllerrystä Suomen bussiliikenteessä...

----------


## jpmast

Ettei olisi niin, että joku haluaa tehdä itsestään tärkeämmän kuin onkaan ? Mutta vakavasti puhuen ei
noin suurta muutos tehdä hetkessä. Itseä kiinnostaa, että millä JOLI on meinannut korvata 16:ta lännen pää.

----------


## Rester

Todennäköisesti Lentävänniemeen vedetään nykyisellään Keskustorille päättyvä linja 30. Aikataulupohja kun on käytännössä sama kuin 16:n Lentävänniemen päässä, niin käytännössä päästään kaluston siirrolla linjalta toiselle. Se, vedetäänkö tämä uusi 30 kulkemaan suoraa Lielahdenkatua vai nykyistä Vähäniemenkadun-reittiä, jää nähtäväksi. Ratikkaa toistaiseksi odotellessa myös Niemenrantaan tarvitaan joku bussilinja, pysäkitkin ovat jo valmiina.

----------


## ultrix

> Todennäköisesti Lentävänniemeen vedetään nykyisellään Keskustorille päättyvä linja 30. Aikataulupohja kun on käytännössä sama kuin 16:n Lentävänniemen päässä, niin käytännössä päästään kaluston siirrolla linjalta toiselle. Se, vedetäänkö tämä uusi 30 kulkemaan suoraa Lielahdenkatua vai nykyistä Vähäniemenkadun-reittiä, jää nähtäväksi. Ratikkaa toistaiseksi odotellessa myös Niemenrantaan tarvitaan joku bussilinja, pysäkitkin ovat jo valmiina.


Vai kävisikö niin, että on sekä "4A" että "4B", jossa A-linja kulkee Niemenrannan ja B-linja Vähäniemenkadun kautta?

----------


## anttipng

> Vai kävisikö niin, että on sekä "4A" että "4B", jossa A-linja kulkee Niemenrannan ja B-linja Vähäniemenkadun kautta?


Tuollaista mallia on mielestäni Tampereella vierastettu, ainakin kaupungin sisäisillä linjoilla. Voisi toimiakkin tuolla.

----------


## Eppu

> Todennäköisesti Lentävänniemeen vedetään nykyisellään Keskustorille päättyvä linja 30. Aikataulupohja kun on käytännössä sama kuin 16:n Lentävänniemen päässä, niin käytännössä päästään kaluston siirrolla linjalta toiselle. Se, vedetäänkö tämä uusi 30 kulkemaan suoraa Lielahdenkatua vai nykyistä Vähäniemenkadun-reittiä, jää nähtäväksi. Ratikkaa toistaiseksi odotellessa myös Niemenrantaan tarvitaan joku bussilinja, pysäkitkin ovat jo valmiina.


Veikkailen itsekin että linja 30 on se, jota jatketaan Lentävänniemeen. Toisaalta ennen mahdollista ratikan tuloa kävisi vaihtoehtona myös linja 23. Sillä kun on tälläkin hetkellä sopiva vuoroväli myös Lentävänniemeä ajatellen, varsinkin siinä tapauksessa että liikennettä Reuharinniemeen lisätään tuntuvasti jollakin toisella linjalla, jonka reitiksi tulisi Vähäniemenkatu-Pohtolankatu-Lielahdenkatu - eli se käytännössä korvaisi 16:n nykyisen reitin mainitulla osuudella kokopäiväisesti. Faktaa on sekin, että seiskalinjallekin tapahtunee jotain, kun Länskärin sopimus ko. linjan osalta päättyy. Veikkailen kuitenkin, että nykyisistä linjanumeroista Lielahden alueelle jää ainoastaan 21 ja 27.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuollaista mallia on mielestäni Tampereella vierastettu, ainakin kaupungin sisäisillä linjoilla. Voisi toimiakkin tuolla.


Ai niin. No loogisesti sitten 4 ja 14.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Precise

> Veikkailen itsekin että linja 30 on se, jota jatketaan Lentävänniemeen. Toisaalta ennen mahdollista ratikan tuloa kävisi vaihtoehtona myös linja 23. Sillä kun on tälläkin hetkellä sopiva vuoroväli myös Lentävänniemeä ajatellen, varsinkin siinä tapauksessa että liikennettä Reuharinniemeen lisätään tuntuvasti jollakin toisella linjalla, jonka reitiksi tulisi Vähäniemenkatu-Pohtolankatu-Lielahdenkatu - eli se käytännössä korvaisi 16:n nykyisen reitin mainitulla osuudella kokopäiväisesti. Faktaa on sekin, että seiskalinjallekin tapahtunee jotain, kun Länskärin sopimus ko. linjan osalta päättyy. Veikkailen kuitenkin, että nykyisistä linjanumeroista Lielahden alueelle jää ainoastaan 21 ja 27.


Mitäs seiskalle voisi tapahtua? Myllerryksessä se on ollut tähänkin asti.

----------


## killerpop

> Tuollaista mallia on mielestäni Tampereella vierastettu, ainakin kaupungin sisäisillä linjoilla. Voisi toimiakkin tuolla.


Äkkiseltään en muista ainuttakaan linjan 92 vuoroa, jossa ei olisi kirjainliitettä, käytännössä A tai B joka kerta. Liekö tuossa yrittää kertoa, että kumpikaan ei ole toinen toistaan huonompi, vaan palvelee täysin samat alueet, muutenhan toinen olisi varmaan ilman kirjainta.

Kirjaimien suhteen ei ole suinkaan nuukailtu. Ei tarvi kuin katsella sitten linjan 50 lopettamisen jälkeen tapahtunutta kirjainhärdelliä linjalla 7. Ensin oli 7 ja 7M, jossa 7M kertoi että linja meni Mettistöön. No, infojärjestelmät meni tietty sekaisin siitä, kun linjatunnus oli 7M järjestelmissä myös Mettistöstä Pirkkahallille, mutta tuota tunnusta ei käytetty, vaan aina ajettiin linjana 7, etenkään kun tuolla M:llä ei olisi ollut mitään lisäarvoa niiden kahden ensimmäisen pysäkin jälkeen. Sitten tuli tilanne 7 ja 7T, jossa T kertoi Toiviota. Sama tilanne - 7:na mentiin aina Pirkkahallilta Siivikkalaan vaikka infojärjestelmät kertoi, että linjaa 7 ei tule tuntiin vaan tulee puolen tunnin päästä 7T  :Smile:  Siivikkalasta Pirkkahallille ajeltiin sitten 7:na ja 7T:nä riippuen Sarankulman variaatioista. Nyt  sama tilanne elää, mutta 7N kertoo, että mennäänkin entistä 7:n reittiä ja ilman kirjainta aina Toivion kautta. Vastakkaiseen suuntaan tietysti Pyynikintorillakin parempinäytöt muistuttavat, että linjan 7 sijasta tulee 7N, vaikka aina tullaan seiskana.

TKL:n linjakilvissä on vaadittu nauha-aikana ainakin kirjaimet A, P ja Y. Näistä Y oli toki Y-vuoro, P vihjasi pikavuoroon, mutta A:ta ei lopulta taidettu käyttää, vai käytettiinköhän? jossain vaiheessa 80-luvulla, linjan 1 vuoroista osa kulkikin Härmälässä Perkiönkadun ja Tarmonkadun kautta, mutta mahtoikohan nämäkään olla 1A:n vuoroja, vaan pelkkiä ykkösiä?

Joka tapauksessa, noiden linjan 7 vähemmän rohkaisevien kokemusten perusteellakin ainakin välttelisin kirjainten käyttöä, tai sitten infojärjestelmät pitää saada taipumaan niihin. Tai ohjeistus siten, että kuten nykyisillä Nokian, Lempäälän ja Kangasalan linjoilla, ajellaan mm 70K/70M/71K/71M/71W, mutta vain Keskustorin ja ko reitin päättärin välillä ja kirjaimeton versio tulee linjakilpiin periaatteessa Tuulensuun ja Koskipuiston välillä, riippuen ajosuunnasta.

Ainakaan vielä Niemenrannan alueelta ei ihan hirmuista kysyntää ole busseille, matka Harjuntaustan koulun pysäkille, joka sijaitsee muuten Lielahden koulun välittömässä läheisyydessä, Harjuntaustan koulua kun ei ole enää ollut vuosiin, ei ole järin pitkä. Kyllä sieltä jokunen kävelee aamuruuhkassa bussille, toki ilahduttaa sekin varmasti, jos kävelymatkasta saa 200m pois. Mutta niin kauan kuin rakentaminen ei ole levinnyt laajemmaksi, kuin tuohon Meesakadun tuntumaan, on sangen turhaa ajaa mitään muita vuoroja, kuin linjan 16 ja Y35 siirtoajoja tuota Lielahdenkatua pitkin.

----------


## Eppu

> Ainakaan vielä Niemenrannan alueelta ei ihan hirmuista kysyntää ole busseille, matka Harjuntaustan koulun pysäkille, joka sijaitsee muuten Lielahden koulun välittömässä läheisyydessä, Harjuntaustan koulua kun ei ole enää ollut vuosiin, ei ole järin pitkä. Kyllä sieltä jokunen kävelee aamuruuhkassa bussille, toki ilahduttaa sekin varmasti, jos kävelymatkasta saa 200m pois. Mutta niin kauan kuin rakentaminen ei ole levinnyt laajemmaksi, kuin tuohon Meesakadun tuntumaan, on sangen turhaa ajaa mitään muita vuoroja, kuin linjan 16 ja Y35 siirtoajoja tuota Lielahdenkatua pitkin.


Totta. Jotenkin mieltäisin niin, ettei reittä kannatakaan muutella ennen kuin Niemenrannan kadut ovat siinä kunnossa että sen kautta voi oikeasti ajaa. Ja taitaa mennä vielä tovi ennen kuin se on mielekästä, koska vaikka kadut periaatteessa olisivatkin valmiita, on alue työmaata vielä pitkään. Vaan mikähän funktio mahtaa olla uudella pysäkillä joka sijaitsee Lielahdenkadulla Federleynkadun risteyksen jälkeen Lentävänniemeen suuntaan? Siihen kun on asennettu pysäkkitolppakin, ja jo sen olemassaolosta voi päätellä, että sille olisi kenties tulossa jotain käyttöäkin?

----------


## ultrix

> Totta. Jotenkin mieltäisin niin, ettei reittä kannatakaan muutella ennen kuin Niemenrannan kadut ovat siinä kunnossa että sen kautta voi oikeasti ajaa. Ja taitaa mennä vielä tovi ennen kuin se on mielekästä, koska vaikka kadut periaatteessa olisivatkin valmiita, on alue työmaata vielä pitkään. Vaan mikähän funktio mahtaa olla uudella pysäkillä joka sijaitsee Lielahdenkadulla Federleynkadun risteyksen jälkeen Lentävänniemeen suuntaan? Siihen kun on asennettu pysäkkitolppakin, ja jo sen olemassaolosta voi päätellä, että sille olisi kenties tulossa jotain käyttöäkin?


Oikeastaan en veisi busseja lainkaan Federleynkadulle vaan jättäisin sen rauhaan odottamaan raitiotien tuloa. Jos mennään Lielahdenkatua suoraan ilman kiertelyitä, saadaan Lentävänniemen linjasta ensi kertaa nopea vuoden 1991 jälkeen ja samalla palvellaan Niemenrantaa. Ja siten nuo uudet pysäkit sopisivatkin aika täydellisesti kuvioon.

----------


## Multsun poika

Etelä-Hervannan linja 30 on minunkin mielestäni looginen vastinpari Lentävänniemen haaralle tulevaa ratikkaa ajatellen.

Se mitä tässä ei ole käsitelty, että millainen linjasta tulee itäpäästään yhdistymisen jälkeen.

Jos halutaan matkia tulevan ratikan reittiä, Etelä-Hervanta-Lentävänniemi-linja tulisi ajattaa Hervannan valtaväylän ja Teiskontien kautta. Samalla Lentsulaisille säilyisi edes jonkinlainen yhteys TAYS:n suuntaan.

Iidesrannasta kautta ajattamisesta hyötyy vain aniharva Länsi-Tampereen asukas. Idesrannassa ei ole työpaikkoja eikä kaupallisia palveluita.

Itse siirtäisin linjan 23 Iidesrantaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Etelä-Hervannan linja 30 on minunkin mielestäni looginen vastinpari Lentävänniemen haaralle tulevaa ratikkaa ajatellen.


Saattaa ollakin niin, että LentävänniemiHervanta-ratikkalinja jää syntymättä ja Lentävänniemen ratikka kulkeekin TAYS:ille, jolloin Hervannan linja jatkuisi aikanaan Tesomalle.




> Jos halutaan matkia tulevan ratikan reittiä, Etelä-Hervanta-Lentävänniemi-linja tulisi ajattaa Hervannan valtaväylän ja Teiskontien kautta. Samalla Lentsulaisille säilyisi edes jonkinlainen yhteys TAYS:n suuntaan.


Hippostalon kohdan pysäkki ei millään lailla palvele TAYS:n alueella työssäkäyviä. TAMK:lle kävelymatka on vielä kohtuullinen, mutta sairaalaan tai Finn-Medille ei. Ja Hervannan ratikkareitiksi on jo päätetty Sammonkatu.




> Iidesrannasta kautta ajattamisesta hyötyy vain aniharva Länsi-Tampereen asukas. Idesrannassa ei ole työpaikkoja eikä kaupallisia palveluita.


No on täällä mm. Transpoint, TOAS, Bitwise, Martela, Turva ja Saarioinen, toki niiden lukumäärä on ihan eri mittaluokkaa kuin Teiskontien varren työpaikkakeskittymä.

----------


## killerpop

> Etelä-Hervannan linja 30 on minunkin mielestäni looginen vastinpari Lentävänniemen haaralle tulevaa ratikkaa ajatellen.
> 
> Se mitä tässä ei ole käsitelty, että millainen linjasta tulee itäpäästään yhdistymisen jälkeen.
> 
> Jos halutaan matkia tulevan ratikan reittiä, Etelä-Hervanta-Lentävänniemi-linja tulisi ajattaa Hervannan valtaväylän ja Teiskontien kautta. Samalla Lentsulaisille säilyisi edes jonkinlainen yhteys TAYS:n suuntaan.
> 
> Iidesrannasta kautta ajattamisesta hyötyy vain aniharva Länsi-Tampereen asukas. Idesrannassa ei ole työpaikkoja eikä kaupallisia palveluita.
> 
> Itse siirtäisin linjan 23 Iidesrantaan.


Tuo TAYS tuntuu näin kokemuspohjaisesti olevan kyllä lopulta aivan muuta, kuin minne Länsi-Tampereelta oikeasti ollaan menossa. Linjalla 16 aamuruuhkassa voi tehdä kuitenkin huomioita väen vaihtuvuudesta: käytännössä koko autolastillinen on vaihtunut jo rautatieaseman pysäkillä. Palvelutaso Taysiin ei tiettävästi laske kuitenkaan, vaikka yhteysauto tulisi Pirkkalasta, vaihtaahan voi kuitenkin Koskipuistossa, ja tarjolla on monta muutakin linjaa kuin pelkästään se 16. Lentävänniemen alueelta pääsee toistaiseksi myös linjalla Y35, joka ainakin aamuruuhkassa vie kovin tuonne Taysiin. 

Haastavampaa ainakin asiakkaille tuntuu olevan, mikä bussi vie Hatanpään sairaalalle. No, näistä harva on työmatkalainen, vaan oikeasti asioimassa siellä. Lienee sekä Keskustorilla että Koskipuistossa nykyään eniten kysyttyjä kysymyksiä, tässä voisikin olla jolilla tiedottamisen paikkaa - pysäkkikatoksissa kun varmasti on tilaa A5-kokoiselle koosteelle Hatanpään sairaalan linjoista.

Mitä puolestaan tulee näihin heilureihin, niin tälläkin hetkellä tuntuu olevan hankalan ja erittäin hankalan välimaastossa, päästä Linja-autoasemalta ohi Keskustorin esim Tuulensuuhun tai Pyynikintorille. Etelästä tulevat linjat kääntyvät melkein poikkeuksetta Keskustorilla. Onneksi vielä sentäs Paunu ajaa 60-sarjan linjoja Pyynikintorille ripeästi ilman mitään ylimääräistä seisonta-aikaa Keskustorilla. Tässä mielessä Lentävänniemen ja Hervannan välisellä 30:lla saataisiin paikattua selvää palvelutasopuutetta.

Mitä tulee puolestaan työpaikka-alueisiin, niin kyllähän niitä sijaitsee mm Hatanpään, Nekalan, Sarankulman, Lakalaivan alueillakin. Harva bussilinja oikeasti vie ketään kotoa työpaikalle suorana, mutta mieluisampi on bussista toiseen vaihtaa, jos kävelymatka minimoituu, kuten se on esim Koskipuistossa ja linja-autoasemalla - Keskustorilla kun pysäkkien välimatka voi olla jopa 200m.

Kulkekoon siis linja 30 jatkossakin Iidesrannan kautta.

----------


## anttipng

Mitä ajattelette linjan 24 jatkamisesta Lentävänniemeen?

----------


## ultrix

> Mitä ajattelette linjan 24 jatkamisesta Lentävänniemeen?


En pidä ajatuksesta. 24 palvelee Tampellan ja Hermian välistä matkustamista, joten sen pitäisi koukata vähintään Satakunnankadun kautta. Lännestä TAYS:iin ja Hermiaan tarvittaisiin ilman muuta suora joukkoliikenneyhteys (pikabussi puolen tunnin välein), mutta sen ei pidä olla pois nykyisestä linjastosta.

----------


## anttipng

> Lännestä TAYS:iin ja Hermiaan tarvittaisiin ilman muuta suora joukkoliikenneyhteys (pikabussi puolen tunnin välein), mutta sen ei pidä olla pois nykyisestä linjastosta.


Ehdottomasti. Itse olen jo pitempään miettinyt, että Hervanta - TAYS - Länsi-Tampere keskustan ohi olisi ruuhka-aikaan hyvä olla olemassa. En ole mistään lukenut, että tällaisen reitin kannattavuutta olisi selvitetty. Tällainen pitäisi mielestäni toteuttaa täysin uutena linjana.

----------


## Rester

Toimiakseen kunnolla tuo vaatisi vähintäänkin bussikaistat rantaväylälle paikkoihin, johon ei tunnelia rakenneta. Tästä on olemassa ELY-keskuksella suunnittelukortti, mutta projekti ei oikein ole edennyt yhtään mihinkään viimeiseen pariin vuoteen. Myös Teiskontielle Lääkärinkadun ja Kissanmaankadun välille olisi kaista etenkin idän suunnasta tervetullut. Jäissä tämäkin.

----------


## anttipng

Eikös tuosta teiskontiestä tullut juuri uusi suunnitelma jossa oli bussikaista idästäpäin?

----------


## Precise

Jos linjaa liikennöitäisiin vain ruuhka-aikaan, voisi harkita näitä ruuhka-ajan bussikaistoja ja testata samalla niiden toimivuutta. En tosin osaa sanoa, tukkisivatko liiaksi Valtatie 12:a ennen tunnelia.

----------


## anttipng

> Eikös tuosta teiskontiestä tullut juuri uusi suunnitelma jossa oli bussikaista idästäpäin?


Vastaan itselleni, että tuli. Ja se löytyy täältä http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...8-d560877d401e.



> Suunnitteluosuudelle vt 12 pohjoispuolelle rakennetaan
> joukkoliikennekaista välille Ali-Huikkaantie - Kuntokatu.

----------


## killerpop

> Lännestä TAYS:iin ja Hermiaan tarvittaisiin ilman muuta suora joukkoliikenneyhteys (pikabussi puolen tunnin välein), mutta sen ei pidä olla pois nykyisestä linjastosta.


Miten mulla olis sellainen mielikuva, että ko linja on ollut olemassa. Joihinkin mustiinpanoihin olen merkannut, että ainakin vuosina 1984 ja 1985 olisi ollut pikalinja 10 Tamrock-Tesoma-Hervanta, jonka reitti kulki Paasikiventietä. Tuolloin Kekkosentie ei ollut vielä valmistunut Petsamon asuinalueen halki, niin vuorot kulkivat Kalevan puistotien ja Teiskontien kautta, josta takaisin Kekkosentielle. Sitä en tiedä missä vaiheessa linjanumerosta luovuttiin, mutta vielä 1990-luvullakin linja kulki jollain variaatiolla mm Y37:na.

----------


## Eppu

> Miten mulla olis sellainen mielikuva, että ko linja on ollut olemassa. Joihinkin mustiinpanoihin olen merkannut, että ainakin vuosina 1984 ja 1985 olisi ollut pikalinja 10 Tamrock-Tesoma-Hervanta, jonka reitti kulki Paasikiventietä. Tuolloin Kekkosentie ei ollut vielä valmistunut Petsamon asuinalueen halki, niin vuorot kulkivat Kalevan puistotien ja Teiskontien kautta, josta takaisin Kekkosentielle. Sitä en tiedä missä vaiheessa linjanumerosta luovuttiin, mutta vielä 1990-luvullakin linja kulki jollain variaatiolla mm Y37:na.


Syksyllä 1999 tulostin verkosta liikennelaitoksen Y-vuorot. Näköjään vielä silloin on ajettu mm. Y34-tunnuksin aamulla 5:00 Lukonmäestä Annalaan, josta linjan 13 reittiä Tesomalle, Tamrockiin, jatkuen 6:10 Tamrockista Paasikiventien kautta Hervantaan ja Ruskoon ja edelleen 7:00 Finnwearilta, Hervannan ja Paasikiventien kautta Tamrockiin. Iltapäivän osalta puolestaan ei mitään ko. reittiä kulkevasta vuorosta ole mainintaa. Muistan kun 90-luvun lopulla lukiolaisena kouluun mennessä aamulla tuli eräs kerta vastaan tämä Y34 kääntyen Vaitinaronkadulta Pispalan valtatielle kohti Tamrockia. Autona oli TKL #556.

----------


## Jufo

> Ehdottomasti. Itse olen jo pitempään miettinyt, että Hervanta - TAYS - Länsi-Tampere keskustan ohi olisi ruuhka-aikaan hyvä olla olemassa. En ole mistään lukenut, että tällaisen reitin kannattavuutta olisi selvitetty. Tällainen pitäisi mielestäni toteuttaa täysin uutena linjana.


Joskus 90-luvulla luin liikennelaitoksen Onnikka-lehdestä, että tällaista linjaa tunnuksella 29 oli tutkittu ja jotain simulaatiolaskelmia tehty matkustajamääristä, joiden mukaan sillä riittäisi kysyntää.

----------


## Multsun poika

Ensi ja sitä seuraavalla viikolla näyttää olevan asukastilaisuudet kalkussa, Tesomalla, Härmälässä ja Hervannassa linjamuutoksista.

Ehdotus on siis olemassa. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, mitä se sisältää.

Joku asianosainen voinee valottaa asiaa tällä palstalla.

----------


## anttipng

Joukkoliikenteen sivulla tarkemmat tiedot tilaisuuksista. http://joukkoliikenne.easypage.fi/fi...itelmista.html

----------


## Multsun poika

Tilaisuuksista kyllä, mutta ei siitä, mitä siellä ehdotetaan.

Uskoisin, että näissä kokoontumisissa ei aleta ihan tyhjältä pöydältä kyselemään mitä haluaisitte. Jokin suunnitelma on varmasti. Siitä olisin kiinnostunut.

----------


## Precise

Jos tilaisuusmateriaalit löytyy, joku voisi varmaan linkata tai ainakin kertoa tarkemmasta sisällöstä. Pyrin menemään oman alueeni esittelyyn (Etelä-Tampere). Länsi-Tampere vaikuttaisi mielenkiintoisimmalta, sillä siellä pitäisi olla infoa Lentävänniemen yhteyksien tulevaisuudesta.

----------


## Rester

Itse mahdollisesti menen tuonne Länsi-Tampereen infoon mielenkiinnosta kuuntelemaan, voin heittää tänne tiivistelmää, mikäli jotain uutta ilmenee.

----------


## Eppu

Tulipahan tänään mieleeni, että voisin jopa veikata seiskalinjan tilalle Siivikkalaan tulevaksi linjaa 28, eli Sorila-Siivikkala. Muuten olisi varsin passelit päät, paitsi ruuhkavuorot olisi asia erikseen.

----------


## Precise

> Tulipahan tänään mieleeni, että voisin jopa veikata seiskalinjan tilalle Siivikkalaan tulevaksi linjaa 28, eli Sorila-Siivikkala. Muuten olisi varsin passelit päät, paitsi ruuhkavuorot olisi asia erikseen.


Ei lainkaan hullumpi idea. Onkohan Siivikkalan reittiin tulossa muutoksia missään kohdassa? Entä katkaistaanko Sarankulman yhteys Keskustorille (tai oikeastaanhan jatkossa Etelä-Härmälää palvelee Kurikan linja 7)?

Huonona puolena näkisin yhteyksien huononemisen Hatanpään suuntaan Lielahdesta, yhteys jäisi täysin 21:sen vastuulle. Lisäksi jos Kurikan linja joudutaan katkaisemaan keskustaan, Pirkkalasta katoaa yhteys jopa Keskustorille ja sen länsipuolelle.

----------


## Precise

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med...2013-10-28.pdf

Kalkun esittelytilaisuuden materiaali on tullut esille.

Poimintoja:
- Reitistö valmistuu marraskuun aikana ja tulevat nettiin kommentoitavaksi marraskuun lopulla.
- Reittisuunnitelmat pyritään lyömään lukkoon viimeistään helmikuussa 2014.
- Linja 11 Pitkäniemi-Toivio (?) liikennöi 30 min välein viikon jokaisena päivänä kello 6-22.
- Linjan 16 reitti Lentävänniemessä vaihtuu 1.7.2014 alkaen liikennöimään Ferdeleynkadun (ei siis suoraan Lielahdenkatua pitkin) kautta.
- Aiemmista suunnitelmista poiketen linja 1 ei jatkakaan aiempien suunnitelmien mukaisesti Pereeseen ainakaan kyseisellä linjanumerolla. Suunnittelija ovat väläyttäneet linjan 1 jatkamista Kalkku-Keskustori-reitiltä joko Tampellaan tai Hervantaan korvaamaan nykyisiä reittejä 23 tai 30.

----------


## ultrix

> - Linjan 16 reitti Lentävänniemessä vaihtuu 1.7.2014 alkaen liikennöimään Ferdeleynkadun (ei siis suoraan Lielahdenkatua pitkin) kautta.


Tai mikä numero se ikinä onkaan. Tähän asti työnimeä "16" on käytetty Pirkkala-Lentola-linjasta, toki sekin voi muuttua vaikka ysiksi.




> - Aiemmista suunnitelmista poiketen linja 1 ei jatkakaan aiempien suunnitelmien mukaisesti Pereeseen ainakaan kyseisellä linjanumerolla.


Sanoiko Häyrynen, että nimenomaan Härmälän suunnalla luovuttaisiin numerosta 1? Mielestäni sellainen olisi äärimmäisen typerä päätös, sillä linja 1 on kulkenut reittiä Hatanpään valtatieNuolialantie keskeytyksettä vuodesta 1948 lähtien. Mieluummin Kalkun pään numero uusiksi!

----------


## Rester

Mikähän linja on tarkoituksena vetää kulkemaan Vähäniemenkatua pitkin, ei tätäkään voi ihan paitsioon jättää? "Y35" nykyistä reittiä puolen tunnin vuorovälillä, olisi varmaan tarjonta riittävää tälle kadunpätkälle? Jollei vastinparia löydy idästä, voisi ajaa Satakunnankatua pitkin Tampellan alueelle.

Ykkösen länsipäästä olen itsekin ollut jo pidempään sitä mieltä, että sille tarttis jotain tehrä; pitkä, kiemurteleva, aikataulultaan epävarma yhdistettynä Hatanpään/Härmälän tungosajan huonoon vetävyyteen on tehnyt tästä kaikkea muuta kuin aikatauluvarman linjan. Messuaikoina tämä vain korostuu.




> Sanoiko Häyrynen, että nimenomaan Härmälän suunnalla luovuttaisiin numerosta 1? Mielestäni sellainen olisi äärimmäisen typerä päätös, sillä linja 1 on kulkenut reittiä Hatanpään valtatieNuolialantie keskeytyksettä vuodesta 1948 lähtien. Mieluummin Kalkun pään numero uusiksi!


Itse tuosta pdf-esityksestä ymmärsin, että nimenomaan Kalkun-päälle ollaan etsimässä uutta vastinparia. Jolin taholta on jossain haastattelussa mainittu, että näistä vanhoista numeroista tullaan historiallisista syistä pitämään kiinni.

----------


## Jufo

Mikähän tuossa kalvon tekstissä on ideana, että linja 1 ei saa ajaa sekä 16 että 18 reitillä? Se ajaa kuitenkin heilurien vastakkaisilla haaroilla, joten päällekkäisyyttä tarjonnassa ei sinänsä ole.

Ruuhka-aikana linjojen 1/18 tahdistuksen merkitys on aika vähäpätöinen, kun 18 ajaa jo 10 min välein ja ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ei luulisi olevan mahdotonta tahdistaa ykköstä 16:n ja 18:n kanssa samanaikaisesti, ja samalla tahdistaa 16 ja 18 keskenään, koska kyseessä on heilurin eri haarat. Pientä viilausta vaatinee, mutta ei luulisi olevan mahdotonta päätepysäkkien lähtöaikoja sopivasti siirtelemällä.

En myöskään usko, että Kalkunvuoressa on 7% linjan 11 nousuista. Varmaan tarkoitettu linjaa 1 tässä.

----------


## Precise

Mainittakoon vielä, että tulevaa linja 16:a ei ole tässäkään vaiheessa päätetty oikaista Piettasenristillä.

Mielenkiintoista myös Tampellan joukkoliikenteen järjestämistapa. Ehdotushan povaa yhtenä vaihtoehtona Tampellaan jopa 15 minuutin vuoroväliä.

----------


## Eppu

Uskaltaisin väittää, ettei Vähäniemenkatu tarvitse välttämättä kovin tiheää liikennettä, etenkään siinä tapauksessa mikäli Pohtolankatua kulkee jokin tiheämmin liikennöity linja Siivikkalaan. Vähäniemenkadulla kun on vain yksi pysäkkipari, muut pysäkit löytyvät jo Lentävänniemestä. Käytännössä ainoastaan koulun pysäkkiä käyttävät joutuisivat siirtymään Männistönkujan pysäkin asiakkaiksi. Mitä taas tulee reitin siirtoon, niin taitaa tulla kovin kiire, mikäli reitti aiotaan jo ensi kesänä siirtää kulkemaan Federleynkatua. Sitä kun ei ole kovin pitkälle rakennettu, eikä reitti palvelisi sen paremmin asutustakaan vielä, kun kaikki asuintalot löytyvät kätevästi hyvin läheltä Lielahdenkatua. Tilanne on toinen vasta sitten, kun järven rantaan rakennettavat korttelit alkavat valmistua, eli kiire reitin siirtoon ei tosiaankaan ole.

Jos ykköselle on hakusessa uusi reitti lännessä, kävisi Pohtola-Siivikkala ihan hyvin, mikäli Lentävänniemen linja tosiaan siirtyy pois Vähäniemenkadulta. Se sitten palvelisi ainoana linjana Pohtolankadun alkupään pysäkkejä, joista nousijoita riittää. 20 min vuorovälikin olisi ihan riittävä. Lentävänniemen päässä Y35 voisi jäädä edelleen paikoilleen palvelemaan Taysin yhteyksiä. Tai jos Reuharinniemeen ja Vähäniemenkadulle halutaan säännöllistä liikennettä, käy vaihtoehdoksi vaikkapa nykyisen linjan 33/Y33 jatkaminen, eli ruuhkissa puolen tunnin ja muuten tunnin vuoroväli. Viikonloppuisin ei toki tällöin liikennettä olisi.

Kalkun osalta vaihtoehdot taitavat rajoittua linjojen 12 ja 23 välille. Näistä jälkimmäinen vastannee kysyntää paremmin jo nykytilanteen osalta. Tampella-vaihtoehtoon en jaksa uskoa.

----------


## Eppu

Tässäpä paranneltu aivoriihi: http://goo.gl/maps/tKWpy

Viestin liitteenä löytyy myös aikataulupohdintaa tähän liittyen. Huomaa linjan 23 porrastus linjan 18 aikataulun kanssa.

EDIT: Lisäyksenä tähän linjan 3 vaihtoehdoksi Reuharinniemeen tosiaan aiemmin mainitsemani linja 33 (aikataululuonnos myös liitteenä). Tämä olisi sikäli järkevämpi, että kolmoslinja tuo jo varsinkin viikonloppujen osalta reilua ylitarjontaa. Oletettavasti Etelä-Hervanta - Lentävänniemi -linjalla kun vuoroväli tihenee 7,5 minuuttiin ruuhkassa, voi tämän myötä myös Y35:n kuopata. Vaihdot Taysin suuntaan varmasti toimivat niin Keskustorilta kuin Koskipuistostakin. Aikataulussa normaali 33 voisi ajaa Pohtolankatua ja Y33 Itämäenkatu-Possilankatu-Teivaalantie. Itäpäässä järjestely olisi sama kuin nyt, eli Y-tunnuksella moottoritietä.

----------


## sub

Samalla kai tuossa voisi yrittää mallintaa suunniteltua ratikan reittiä vähän tarkemminkin, kun se nyt ei mitään ihmeellisiä muutoksia vaatisi. (3) ja (4) vaihtavat paikkaa Lielahdessa, (4) Sammonkadulle ja (23) sen tilalle Iidesrantaan, Kalevantien bussitarjonta jäänee riittävän vahvaksi ilman (23):kin.

----------


## Elias

Miksi linjanumero 4 Etelä-Hervantaan? Eikö se voisi ihan hyvin pysyä nykyisellään 30:nä, sillä kyseinen linja on myöskin mennyt Hervantaan lähes iät ja ajat.

----------


## ultrix

> Mielenkiintoista myös Tampellan joukkoliikenteen järjestämistapa. Ehdotushan povaa yhtenä vaihtoehtona Tampellaan jopa 15 minuutin vuoroväliä.


Yli kilometrin kävelyetäisyys pääkadulta, rautatieasemalta ja päärunkolinjan pysäkeiltä Ranta-Tampellaan ei ole kilpailukykyinen autoiluun verrattuna. Kanta- ja Ranta-Tampellan alueilla joukkoliikenteen käytön esteenä ei ole pelkästään pitkät etäisyydet pysäkeille, vaan myös harvalla vuorovälillä ja vain osa-aikaisesti kulkevat bussilinjat, jotka eivät tavoita kuin rajoitetun osan keskustasta.

Tampella on niin lähellä ydinkeskustaa, että odotusajan ja matka-ajan summa joukkoliikennettä käyttäen ei saa varsinkaan ruuhka-aikana muodostua oleellisesti suuremmaksi kuin kävellen tai omalla ajoneuvolla. Tämä voidaan toteuttaa viemällä Tampellaan joko yksi 15 minuutin vuorovälillä liikennöivä linja tai kaksi vähintään 30 minuutin vuorovälillä liikennöivää linjaa vetoketjuperiaatteella eli systemaattista porrastamista käyttäen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:40 ----------




> Miksi linjanumero 4 Etelä-Hervantaan? Eikö se voisi ihan hyvin pysyä nykyisellään 30:nä, sillä kyseinen linja on myöskin mennyt Hervantaan lähes iät ja ajat.


Siksi, koska "30" ei kuvaa numerona runkolinjaa. Tampereella pitää siirtyä yleiseurooppalaiseen tapaan, jossa runkolinjat ovat 1-10 ja sen jälkeen tulee vähempiarvoisia linjoja.

Pitäisin historiallisista syistä numerot 13 nykyisellään, mutta 49 runkolinjoiksi:

4 LentävänniemiHervanta
5 KeskustoriVuoresHervanta
6 esim. nykyinen 23
7 esim. nykyinen 22, jos nykykutonen pilkotaan kahtia
8 HaukiluomaAtala
9 PirkkalaLentola


Hervannan numeroille 23 ja 30 tulee olemaan vielä käyttöä Hervannan liityntälinjastossa. Kakkonen pitäisi mielestäni naittaa 15:n ja 13:n itäpäiden kanssa (NekalaHermia) ja kolmonen jatkaa Koljontieltä pusikon läpi TAYS:lle, huolimatta paikallisten nimbyilystä.

----------


## Elias

Noista runkolinjanumeroista on ollut keskustelua jo pitkään. Minun mielestäni se olisi erittäin vaikea toteuttaa ilman, että matkustajat saataisiin totaalisesti eksyksiin. Toistaiseksi en kannata sitä tämän takia. Miten ne toteutettaisiin sitten parhaiten teidän mielestänne? Ei sitä kerralla oikein voisi vetää poikki, vaan kenties vaihettain?

Linjan 5 ja 3 voisi jo nyt muutenkin yhdistää, kun linjan 5 autot tullessaan Keskustorille vaihtavat 3 PETSAMO, kolmoset Petsamosta tullessaan 5 HERVANTA/TAYS ym. Se ei liene silloin isompi ongelma ja saisi lisää paikkoja numeroille. Samaa päätepysäkkiäkin voisi käyttää TAYS:illa jos linja saataisiin sinne vedettyä.

----------


## Rester

Itsekään en ihan purematta niele vieläkään tuota, että miksi numeroita "pitää" muuttaa? Jos muualla Euroopassa mennään tuolla logiikalla, hyvä heille, miksi se pitäisi väkisin tuoda tännekin käyttöön? Varsinkin, kun 3 ensimmäisestä numerosta osa on varattu ei-runkolinjoille (nyky-3 ei täytä runkolinjan vaatimuksia ainakaan liikennöintiajoiltaan), järjestelmästä tulee poikkeuksia täynnä oleva tilkkutäkki. Joku muu numerointilogiikka ehkä, mutta tuolle 1-10 -järjestelmälle en lämpeä.




> Linjan 5 ja 3 voisi jo nyt muutenkin yhdistää, kun linjan 5 autot tullessaan Keskustorille vaihtavat 3 PETSAMO, kolmoset Petsamosta tullessaan 5 HERVANTA/TAYS ym. Se ei liene silloin isompi ongelma ja saisi lisää paikkoja numeroille. Samaa päätepysäkkiäkin voisi käyttää TAYS:illa jos linja saataisiin sinne vedettyä.


Jos noita kuuluisia historiallisia syitä ei olisi rasitteena, näin olisi mahdollisesti tehtykin. Tosin joka lähdöllähän nämä autot eivät kilpiä vaihda, etenkin aamulla on muutama vuoro, jotka aloittavat suoraan torilta viitosena, ja jatkavat sitten yhden sivun jälkeen muille linjoille. Lisäksi illalla viimeiset lähdöt ajetaan ilman Petsamon-lenkkiä, koska liikennöinti sinne loppuu jo viitosta aiemmin. Kyse on siis lähinnä autokiertojen yhdistämisestä, heilurilinjana nämä päät eivät matkustajien määrällä mitattuna ole kovinkaan lähellä toisiaan.

Se on totta, että kolmosen pääte olisi näppärintä olla TAYS:n alueella. Esteenä on vain tuo lyhyt pätkä Koljontien ja Kuntokadun välillä, jonka avaamista bussiliikenteelle on käyty tasaisin väliajoin vääntöä. Ilmeisesti ainakin vielä lähitaloissa asuu liian vaikutusvaltaista porukkaa  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Itsekään en ihan purematta niele vieläkään tuota, että miksi numeroita "pitää" muuttaa? Jos muualla Euroopassa mennään tuolla logiikalla, hyvä heille, miksi se pitäisi väkisin tuoda tännekin käyttöön? Varsinkin, kun 3 ensimmäisestä numerosta osa on varattu ei-runkolinjoille (nyky-3 ei täytä runkolinjan vaatimuksia ainakaan liikennöintiajoiltaan), järjestelmästä tulee poikkeuksia täynnä oleva tilkkutäkki. Joku muu numerointilogiikka ehkä, mutta tuolle 1-10 -järjestelmälle en lämpeä.


Siksi, koska linjanumerojärjestelmä on kokonaisuudessaan tilkkutäkki, jota ei ole kertaakaan rationalisoitu, vaan se on tehty ottamalla aina seuraava vapaa linjanumero käyttöön uudelle linjalle. 

Sen takia 30 on 30 eikä esim. 4, vuonna 1976 kun kaikki numerot 130 olivat käytössä. Sittemmin numeroita on pudonnut pois varsinkin alkupäästä, ja nelosesta tuli lystilinjuri, kutosesta poikittaislinja, kasista on-off-linja (Lapin linjasta UKK-instituutin työmatkalinjan kautta keskustan ympyrälinjaksi, joka perustettiin ja lakkautettiin ainakin kahdesti ennen kuin se unohdettiin lähes vuosikymmeneksi ja perustettiin Itä-Tampereen ympyrälinjaksi uudelleen vain tullakseen jälleen lakkautetuksi) ja ysi on ollut melkein kokonaan pannassa sen jälkeen, kun se korvattiin Lietsussa linjanumerolla 11. Myös kymppi oli pitkään poissa käytöstä.

Jarrett Walkerin Human Transit-blogissa on hyvä kirjoitus aiheesta.




> It's also clearly true that lower numbers feel simpler. Using lower route numbers in the central city, as many big regional agencies do, helps this core area, where ridership is highest, feel more navigable without reference to the more complex networks that the suburbs require.


Linjanumerot 13 säästäisin juuri sen takia Härmälän, Rauhaniemen ja Petsamon käytössä, koska ne ovat olleet muuttumattomina koko sen ≈60 vuotta ja niiden liikenne on kuitenkin säännöllistä. Ykkönen on helpoiten runkolinjoiksi muutettavissa palvelutasonsa puolesta, kolmonen tarvitsisi Petsamon jatkeen TAYS:lle, jotta runkolinjastatus (vuoroväli enintään 15 min) on taloudellisesti mahdollinen. Kakkonen on siis jo palvelutasoltaan runkolinja.

Toki linjat 23 ja 30:kin ovat olleet pitkään käytössä, kohta 40 vuotta, mutta ne jäävät kohta muutenkin ratikan jalkoihin. Hypoteettinen runkobussi LentävänniemiHervanta saattaakin olla sen verran tilapäinen, että sen ristiminen neloseksi voi olla siinä mielessä "turhaa", jos siitä tuleekin vaikkapa raitiolinja A ja Etelä-Hervannan ja Länsi-Hervannan syöttöliikenteessä tarvitaan vanhoja tuttuja numeroita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:37 ----------

Mun mielestäni hyvä numerointistandardi olisikin seuraavanlainen:

110: runkolinjat
1130: peruslinjat
3139: työmatkalinjat
4099: seutulinjasto
40-sarja: Kangasala
50-sarja: Lempäälä
60-sarja: Pirkkalan maaseutu/poikittaislinjasto
70-sarja: Nokia
80-sarja: Ylöjärvi
90-sarja: Aitolahdentien suunta (Teisko/Ruutana/Orivesi)

Tämähän toteutuu ainakin seutulinjaston osalta melko tarkkaan 1.7.2014 alkaen, Kangasalaa lukuunottamatta. Ylöjärven ja Kangasalan takaisen linjaston vapauduttua olisin varsin tyytyväinen, jos esim. YlöjärviTAYSKangasala-linja olisi numerolla 40.

----------


## sub

Linjastossa tapahtuu aina muutoksia, yleensä vähitellen. Tampereella on niin vähän linjoja että esim. runkolinjojen ja peruslinjojen numeraalisessa erottamisessa ei oikein ole järkeä. Tämä johtaa siihen, että aina kun jotain muutetaan niin muutospaineet numeroinnissa kohdistuvat vielä useampaan linjaan. Näillä linjamäärillä epälooginen numerointi on huomattavasti helpompi muistaa kuin jatkuvasti isompia numerointimuutoksia aiheuttava loogisempi järjestelmä.

----------


## Elias

> Sen takia 30 on 30 eikä esim. 4, vuonna 1976 kun kaikki numerot 130 olivat käytössä.
> 
> Mun mielestäni hyvä numerointistandardi olisikin seuraavanlainen:
> 
> 110: runkolinjat
> 1130: peruslinjat
> 3139: työmatkalinjat
> 4099: seutulinjasto
> 40-sarja: Kangasala
> ...


Pilkunviilausta: Numero 19 ei näyttäisi olleen tuon kuvan perusteella käytössä vuonna 1976. Mutta edelleen, miten toteuttaisit tuon linjanumerovaihdoksen? Aiheuttaisi suurta sekaannusta matkustajien keskuudessa eikä kukaan tietäisi tarkkaan minne mikäkin linja enää menee ja tuskin jaksaa selvittääkään jos oma auto on vaihtoehtona. (kuten jo aiemmin kerroin) Se on totta että pienemmät numerot ovat yksinkertaisia ja helpompia, mutta eikö kaikkein helpointa olisi pysyä tässä nykyisessä systeemissä, jossa jokainen tietää minne mikäkin linja menee. Enkä tiedä riittääkö 4-9 runkolinjoillekaan, onhan meillä myös Sammonkatu jota pitkin tuossa uudessa suunnitelmassasi ei yksikään runkolinja kulje. Nykyinen 17 lienee kuitenkin runkolinja myös.
Siksi tämänlaista isoa numerouudistusta ei voi mielestäni toteuttaa kerralla. Ehkä vaiheittain joskus kaukana tulevaisuudessa jos se edes on tarpeen. Jo 1.7.2014 tulevat muutokset ovat suuria ja epäilen JOLI:n onnistumista niiden muutosten tiedottamisessa.

----------


## Rester

Tuntuu, että tällä numeromuutostouhulla halutaan vain vastata suunnittelijoiden fantasioihin, joilla ei ole mitään tekemistä realismin kanssa. Mielestäni tämän kokoisessa kaupungissa päästään pelkillä pysäkkijärjestelyillä ja selkeällä linjakilpi-informaatiolla hyvinkin pitkälle. Näin keskustorilla onkin onnistuneesti tehty, saman pääsuunnan autot lähtevät samalta pysäkiltä, ja vaikkapa TAYS:n ohittaviin autoihin on tämä tieto selkeästi kirjattu linjakilpiin (poislukien linjat 28 ja 90).

Muutoksia voi tehdä myös hitaammin; pienempien numeroiden ottaminen käyttöön sitä mukaa, kun linjojen reittejä joudutaan olosuhdemuutosten takia (ratikka, lähijunaliikenne, jne.) muutenkin muokkaamaan.

Vaikka joukkoliikenneharrastajat tällaiset äkkiä omaksuvatkin, pitää tällaiset muutokset tehdä sen "hitaimman" ehdolla; jos pitkäaikaiset poikkeusreititkin, joista on sanomalehtiä myöten tiedotettu, tulevat vielä kuukaudenkin jälkeen osalle asiakkaista yllätyksenä, voin vain arvata, minkälaisen kaaoksen tällainen viritys olisi omiaan aiheuttamaan muutoksia ei-niin-aktiivisesti seuraaville.

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta edelleen, miten toteuttaisit tuon linjanumerovaihdoksen? Aiheuttaisi suurta sekaannusta matkustajien keskuudessa eikä kukaan tietäisi tarkkaan minne mikäkin linja enää menee ja tuskin jaksaa selvittääkään jos oma auto on vaihtoehtona. (kuten jo aiemmin kerroin) Se on totta että pienemmät numerot ovat yksinkertaisia ja helpompia, mutta eikö kaikkein helpointa olisi pysyä tässä nykyisessä systeemissä, jossa jokainen tietää minne mikäkin linja menee. 
> 
> []
> 
> Siksi tämänlaista isoa numerouudistusta ei voi mielestäni toteuttaa kerralla.





> Vaikka joukkoliikenneharrastajat tällaiset äkkiä omaksuvatkin, pitää tällaiset muutokset tehdä sen "hitaimman" ehdolla; jos pitkäaikaiset poikkeusreititkin, joista on sanomalehtiä myöten tiedotettu, tulevat vielä kuukaudenkin jälkeen osalle asiakkaista yllätyksenä, voin vain arvata, minkälaisen kaaoksen tällainen viritys olisi omiaan aiheuttamaan muutoksia ei-niin-aktiivisesti seuraaville.


Nimenomaan uudistus pitää ajaa läpi vaiheittain. Ensinnäkin lähtisin rakentamaan runkolinjoja suurten linjastomuutosten yhteydessä. Linjanumerossa 16 uuden runkolinjan PirkkalaKoskipuistoLentola on järkeä lähinnä siksi, koska se pysyy samana Teiskontien, Koilliskeskuksen ja Orimuskadun matkustajilla ja on tällä korvattavan lentokenttälinjan 61:n palindromi Pirkkalan päässä.

Jos halutaan siirtyä tähän runkolinjat = 110-systeemiin, niin numeron 16 sijaan loogista olisi käyttää molempien linjapäiden olemassaolevaa yhteistä nimittäjää, eli joko ykköstä tai kutosta. Itse asiassa nyt kun asiaa tarkemmin miettii, numero 1 voisi olla jopa paras mahdollinen vaihtoehto tällä Nuolialantien päälinjalla, koska ykkösen reitti muuttuu joka tapauksessa Härmälän päässä, ja linja jää selvästi uuden runkolinjan varjoon.

Olemassaolevien vakiintuneiden runkolinjojen numeron muuttaminen onkin sitten vähän mutkikkaampi juttu. Olisi perusteetonta muuttaa esim. nykyinen hyvin vakiintunut 22 numerolle 9 niin, että reitti pysyy 1:1 nykyisenä, ellei numeron vaihto liity johonkin laajempaan runkolinjaston lanseeraukseen erityisine pysäkkeineen, linjaväreineen jne.




> Enkä tiedä riittääkö 4-9 runkolinjoillekaan, onhan meillä myös Sammonkatu jota pitkin tuossa uudessa suunnitelmassasi ei yksikään runkolinja kulje. Nykyinen 17 lienee kuitenkin runkolinja myös.


Sammonkadun ja Hervannan linjastosta en kantaisi liikaa huolta, jos ja kun ratikka tulee ja todennäköisesti siirtää nykyiset linjat Takojankadun kautta Kalevantielle nykyistä harvemmalla vuorovälillä. Sivuhuomiona 25:n lakkauttaisin tällöin itäpäässä kokonaan, koska TampereOrivesi-rataosalle ja Messukylän asemalle pitäisi saada puolen tunnin välein lähijunia, mikä korvaisi Alasniitynkadun linjan, mutta se on toisen ketjun turina se.

----------


## J_J

> Noista runkolinjanumeroista on ollut keskustelua jo pitkään. Minun mielestäni se olisi erittäin vaikea toteuttaa ilman, että matkustajat saataisiin totaalisesti eksyksiin. Toistaiseksi en kannata sitä tämän takia. Miten ne toteutettaisiin sitten parhaiten teidän mielestänne? Ei sitä kerralla oikein voisi vetää poikki, vaan kenties vaihettain?


Olen täysin eri mieltä. Mikäli radikaaliin linjanumerouudistukseen "prioriteettijärjestyksen mukaan" päädytään, se pitäisi toteuttaa kertalaakista koko liikennöintialueella. Ei "pikku hiljaa" tai muutenkaan vaiheittain.

Kun uudistus toteutetaan kertarysäyksellä, se ehkä vaatii totuttelua... Mutta kun tämä totutteluvaihe (uusien "omien" linjanumeroiden opettelu) kerran käydään vakituisten matkustajien osalta läpi, homma on selvä. Se, että sorkitaan vaikkapa puolen vuoden välein kaikkien liikennöintisuuntien linjanumeroita, on kaikkein huonoin vaihtoehto.

----------


## Eppu

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med...2013-11-05.pdf

Noista vaihtoehdoista varteenotettavimmat olisivat mielestäni VE1 ja VE3. Tosin tuossa 3.vaihtoehdossa Toivioon tulisi tiheämpää liikennettä ("rallia"), tämä seikka lienee pienelle ja rauhalliselle omakotialueelle pieni miinus, vaikka tarjonta lisääntyisikin.

Ykkösvaihtoehtoa muuttaisin niin, että laittaisin 11:n kulkemaan toiseen suuntaan, eli Sarankulmankatua Toivioon ja sieltä esim. Härmälänrantaan tai Pirkkahallille.

----------


## Precise

Tällä kertaa yleisötilaisuuden materiaalia Tampereen ja Pirkkalan rajalta. Suunnittelumateriaaliin oli panostettu selvästi enemmän: http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med...2013-11-05.pdf

Joitakin poimintoja:
- Pääpiirteittäin suunnitelmat eivät ole mullistuneet.
- Suunnittelijoilla on selvä halu tuoda laadukas joukkoliikenneyhteys Tampellaan, jonne linja 1 (Pere-Härmälänranta-Härmälä>) on vaihtoehdossa kaksi toisessa päässä linjattu. Kiinnostava on myös reitti keskustassa: Härmälästä tullessa käännyttäisiin linja-autoaseman jälkeen oikealle ja Tuomiokirkon jälkeen vasemmalle Rautatienkadulle. Paloaseman kohdan mutka tuottaa varmasti tiukkaa. Koskipuiston etelä-itä-käännösmahdollisuutta ei siis hyödynnettäisi tällä linjalla. Linjalla on vuoroväli 15/15/30/30.
- Linjalle 7 saadaan ilmeisesti sittenkin moottoritietön yhteys Kurikan ja Partolan välille. Tämä oikaisee reittiä huomattavasti. Muuten linjan liikennöinnissä ei ole erikoisuuksia ja linjan pohjoispäähän ei oteta koko suunnitelmassa kantaa lainkaan. Vuoroväli 30/30/30/60, ja tulee siten hoitamaan Kyöstin alueen arki-ilta- ja viikonloppuliikenteen.
- Vaihtoehdoista ainoastaan VE1:ssä Pereen linja liikennöi Nuolialan koululle asti, muissa vaihtoehdoissa Länsi-Pereelle ei tule mitään yhteyksiä.
- Vaihtoehdossa kolme väläytetään jopa linjojen 1 ja 11 yhdistämistä Pirkkalan päässä liikennöimällä reittiä Pere-Härmälänranta-Partola-Toivio->. Toiviolaisille tämä toisi siis yhteydet Partolaan ja vaihtoyhteyden Pirkkalan suuntaan. Vuoroväli 15 min kaikkina aikoina. Tarkoituksena on, että Pereen ja osittain myös Härmälänrannan asukkaat vaihtaisivat runkolinjalle 16 Valmetinkadulla.
- Toivion omakotiyhdistys ehdottaa linjan 7 liikennöimistä muuten suunnittelijoiden esityksen mukaan, mutta linja kiertäisi Pirkkahallin sijasta Toivion kautta. Pirkkahallin yhteyden he korvaisivat linjalla 11 reittiä Pere - Partola - Pirkkahalli - Etelä-Härmälä. Osa runkolinja 16:n vuoroista tekisi koukkauksen Härmälänrantaan. Linja 11 koukkaisi ajoittain Hatanpään sairaalan kautta.

-------
Kirjoittajan mielipide

Toivion omakotiyhdistyksen idea on tuhoon tuomittu. Runkolinjan tuon tasoinen mutka ei tule kyseeseenkään, varsinkin jos Annalan koukkaus oli liikaa. Suunnitelmassa matka-ajat Kurikkaan ja Pereeseen kasvavat kohtuuttoman pitkiksi ja myös Pirkkalaan, jos osa vuoroista ajaisi Härmälänrannan kautta. Hyvinä puolina näen yhteydet Toiviosta molempiin keskustoihin suorina ja yhteydet Etelä-Härmälästä ja Pereeltä Hatanpään sairaalalle. Toivion asukaspohja ei ole niin suuri, että he saavat myllertää kasvavan Kurikan ja Pereen liikennettä kohtuuttoman paljon.

VE3 voi tulla kyseeseen, mutta tämä edellyttäisi poikkeuksellisen voimakkaita muutoksia nykyiseen risteysalueeseen. Bussinvaihto edellyttää mielestäni kokonaan katettua reittiä autosta toiseen, saumatonta vaihtoaikaa ja lyhyttä kävelymatkaa. Suunnittelijoilla riittää tekemistä. Lämpenen kuitenkin ajatukselle, sillä se tuo ainoana vaihtoehtona yhteydet kaikista suunnista Partolaan (Nuolialantietä lukuun ottamatta). Vuoroväli on myös todella hyvä läpi viikon.

Linjaa 7 olisi hyvä jatkaa länteen, jotta Pirkkalan keskusta-alueilta säilyy jonkintasoinen yhteys Koskipuiston länsipuolelle. Sehän häviää joka tapauksessa Naistenmatkantien muulta osuudelta.

Suosikkini vaihtoehdoista on kolmonen, jos alueelle pystytään rakentamaan käyttökelpoinen vaihtoterminaali tai -ympäristö. Seuraavana kakkonen, sillä se tuo parempia alueellisia yhteyksiä keskustaan suuntautuvia yhteyksiä merkittävästi huonontamatta. Lisäksi Sarankulman yhteydet ovat paremmat ja Pereen vuoroväli tihenee. Korostan kuitenkin, että pelkkä pysäkkikatos Valmetinkadun toiselle puolelle ei riitä.

----------


## Rester

Oletettavasti tuo linja-autoaseman jälkeen oikealle kääntyminen on tarkoitettu tehtäväksi Suvantokadulle, eikä Vuolteenkadulle? Jälkimmäisestä voin sanoa, että ei mahdu, osittain kaistan kapeuden (peräylitys) ja osittain heti suojatien jälkeen alkavan pysäköintialueen takia. Samasta syystä Vuoreksen messujen aikaan 5 siirrettiin kulkemaan linja-autoaseman takaa sen sijaan, että olisi kääntynyt suoraan Hatanpään vt:ltä Vuolteenkadulle. Nyt tämänkin vaihtoehdon tulevaisuus on epävarma Ratinan kauppakeskuksen rakennustyömaan alkamisen vuoksi. Toki Vuolteenkadun linjaus siirretään, mutta millä aikataululla?

Suvantokadulta Rautatienkadulle käännös tosin ei ole sieltä tilavimmasta päästä. Okei, lyhytakselivälinen OB-Bova siitä on taittunut, mutta yhtä lailla se pitäisi mitoittaa niin, että teliautoistakin kankeimmat siitä mahtuvat ongelmitta kääntymään. Koskipuistosta oikealle kääntymisessä on se ongelma, ettei puolestaan Hämeenkadulta saa kääntyä vasemmalle Rautatienkadulle, myös Murtokadulle kääntyminen on kielletty. Hankala paikka, jos 1 päätetään linjata Tampellaan; ahtaita käännöksiä on joka vaihtoehto täynnä.

Mutta kaikesta näkee, että töitä on tosissaan tuon linjastoremontin kanssa tehty, ja palauteestakin on otettu onkeen. Vähän luulen, että noista mikään ei suoraa ole lopullinen versio, vaan noista yhdistellään parhaita puolia keskenään ristiin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Jos tämä olisi äänestys, niin mikä tahansa muu vaihtoehto mutta ei VE1.

----------


## Precise

Tiukkaahan se ortodoksisen kirkon luona tekee. Jos tuota reittiä halutaan, ohjaisin pohjoiseen-suunnan reittiä Hatanpään valtatie - Suvantokatu - Rautatienkatu ja etelään reittiä Rautatienkatu - Vuolteenkatu - (Tre valtatie?) - Hatanpään valtatie. Tampereen valtatien kysymysmerkillä tarkoitan, että kannattaako reitin kiertää linja-autoaseman takaa.

Uusia pysäkkejä tarvittaisiin Rautatienkadulle pysäkkipari, Suvantokadulle mahdollisesti yksi pysäkki ja jos Tampereen valtatien kierto toteutuu, linja-autoasemalle tarvitaan pysäkki Vuolteenkadulle kohti lounasta, sillä Sorin aukio palvelee huonosti Ratinan aluetta, jos sinne jollakin on tarvetta mennä.

----------


## anttipng

Itse näen parhaana vaihtoehtona VE3:sen. Sen lisäksi on tehtävä jotain linjalle 65 Pirkkalasta Hervantaan. Se tulee täyteen J-P Häyrysen mukaan jo Pirkkalan puolella. Toisin sanoen Härmälänrannan alueelta on heikommat poikittaisyhteydet oman kaupungin sisällä kuin naapurikaupungin kuntakeskuksesta Tampereen toiseksi suurimpaan keskukseen.

----------


## Precise

Ehtikö joku käymään Hervannassa tänään?

----------


## Eppu

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med...2013-11-06.pdf

Näköjään Hervannan kalvoista käy ilmi, että eräs vaihtoehto voisi olla Härmälä-Lentävänniemi. Tuo voisi tulla kyseeseen mikäli Härmälän/Pereen/Toivion alueella käytetään tuota 3-vaihtoehtoa. Oikeastaan odotan tuota viimeistä infokalvoa eniten, siinä kun käy lopultakin ilmi miten linjasto mahdollisesti kytkeytyisi itäpuoleen...

----------


## Elias

Loistavalta idealta vaikuttaisi linjan 30 kaksi haaraa! 23:lle saattaisi tulla ehkä liikaa kiertoa, mutta ainakin yhteydet Hervantakeskukseen paranevat. Vaihtoehto 1 vaikuttaa parhaimmalta. Mielenkiintoiseksi sen tekee 23:n ja 30:n vanhojen päätepysäkkien uudelleen käyttöönottamista (Muroleenkadun kerrostalojen pihalla ja Siltastenlahden kääntöpaikka) Vaihtoehto 2 hyvinkin sekavalta, parempi olla koskematta 30:n reittiin Arkkitehdinkadulla. 39:n pääte tuossa kuvassa vaikuttaa epäilyttävältä, ei ainakaan tuohon kohtaan saa mitenkään kääntöpaikkaa, ellei autotalleja pureta..

----------


## sub

Mikä järki tuossa on että 23:sen "lenkki" on näissä uudemmissa ehdotuksissa käännetty, sakkokierros Duon kautta suurelle osalle Länsi-Hervannasta keskustaan matkustaville? Loogisemmalta vaikuttaisi että kierros ajettaisiin toiseen suuntaan, päättärinä Hervantakeskus.

----------


## Precise

Lämpenen myöskin 30-linjan haaroittamiselle Hervannassa.

----------


## ultrix

> Mikä järki tuossa on että 23:sen "lenkki" on näissä uudemmissa ehdotuksissa käännetty, sakkokierros Duon kautta suurelle osalle Länsi-Hervannasta keskustaan matkustaville? Loogisemmalta vaikuttaisi että kierros ajettaisiin toiseen suuntaan, päättärinä Hervantakeskus.


Tää on hyvä kysymys. Mun mielestäni olisi ihan fiksua sellainen, jossa Länsi-Hervannasta pääsisi aina suoraan keskustaan, ja takaisin palattaisiin Hervantakeskuksen kautta, jolloin töistä etc. palatessa olisi näppärä käydä asioilla Duossa tai muissa Hervannan keskustan kaupoissa ja jatkaa seuraavalla 23:lla kotiin (jolloin ei tarvitse raahata painavia kasseja pitkin Hervantaa). Linjan 6 reitti olisi samalla hyvä laittaa kulkemaan 23:n kanssa yhteistä reittiä, itse asiassa koko linja kannattaisi pilkkoa kahtia länsi- ja itäpään linjoiksi.

----------


## Eppu

Viimeisin aivoriihi: http://goo.gl/maps/DQpUE

Tuossa reitit Hervannassa voivat olla toisinkin, Arkkitehdinkadulta kun ei tosiaan kääntöpaikkaa löydy eli sellainen pitäisi sinne tehdä. Melkein voisin olla sitäkin mieltä, että mikäli 13:n reittiin ei kosketa, voisi sitä siltikin tihentää kulkevaksi 10 min välein ruuhkassa aina Lamminpäähän asti. Nytkin sinne suunnalle on laitettu lisälähtöjä. Tässä tapauksessa 23 jatkuis Lentävänniemeen. Näiden kahden linjan myötä Tieteenkadulla vuoroväli tihenisi 5 minuuttiin ruuhkassa. Vastaavasti linja 30 jäisi sitten kääntämään Keskustorilla, tai sitten jatkuisi Kalkkuun. Tämä puolestaan jättäisi Tampellan "tyhjäksi" reitistä.

Kartasta puuttuisi vielä jonkinlainen ratkaisu Vähäniemenkadun ja Reuharinniemen osalta, jonne ehkä tarvis kuiteski jotain mikäli runkoreitti siirtyy sieltä pois.

----------


## Precise

Mitä mieltä olette linjan 27 (säilyy ilmeisesti pitkälti entisellään?) oikaisemisesta Lielahdessa Enqvistinkadulle linjan 21 tapaan? Kokemusteni mukaan Harjuntaustan kautta kiertäminen tuo kaksi ruuhkaista ja tiukkaa käännöstä lisää ja yhdet liikennevalot. Enqvistinkadulle saataisiin hyvä vuoroväli kahdella+yhdellä (Y35) linjalla ja vastaavasti 16 ja 7 kiertäessään Lielahden muodostaisivat toisen runkoreittitarjonnan.

Enqvistinkadulta ei ole kohtuuton kävelymatka Harjuntaustalle ja kävelymatka Sellukadun puolelle lyhenee. Lisäksi kadulla on paremmat pysäkkiympäristöt, varsinkin jos Sellukatu saa kauan odottamansa katoksen takaisin siirron jäljiltä.

-----
Olen myös pohtinut samaisen linjan siirtoa Hämeenkadulta Satakunnankadulle. Reitti jatkuisi selkeämmin ja virtaviivaisesti Amurin läpi ja hankalat käännökset Hämeenpuistossa jäisivät pois. Samalla pohjoiskeskustaan saataisiin ympäriviikkoinen liikenne.

----------


## Tompsoni

Muuten erinomainen ehdotus mutta en jättäisi Harjuntaustaa pois. Vai pitäisikö sitten 21 siirtää harjuntaustaa pitkin kulkemaan, ei olisi paha idea loppujen lopuksi (vaikka ajoaika saattaa hieman tulla vastaan).

----------


## ultrix

> Muuten erinomainen ehdotus mutta en jättäisi Harjuntaustaa pois. Vai pitäisikö sitten 21 siirtää harjuntaustaa pitkin kulkemaan, ei olisi paha idea loppujen lopuksi (vaikka ajoaika saattaa hieman tulla vastaan).


Eli siis Harjuntaustalta poistuminen on muuten erinomainen ehdotus, mutta et jättäisi Harjuntaustaa pois?

----------


## Precise

Linjan 21 siirrossa ei ole ainakaan mitään järkeä. Sille tulisi reittiin mutkia kohtuuttomasti, sillä nyt reitti kulkee suoraviivaisesti Lilelahden läpi Myllypurolle asti. Samalla matka-aika Ikurista, jota palvelee käytännössä vain 21, kasvaa helposti liian pitkäksi.

----------


## Rester

Olisiko nyt samalla aihetta tarkistaa hieman linjakilpien määränpäätekstejä enemmänkin? Esimerkiksi 29:llä on itään päin ajettaessa määränpäänä Linnainmaa, mutten itse lähtisi sinne pyrkivää opastamaan tuolle linjalle, koska:

a) sinne menee suorempiakin vuoroja suoraa Teiskontietä ja Mäentakusenkatua (16/18),

b) iso osa Linnainmaasta on Lahtomäenkadusta itään päin.

Parempi kilpi voisi olla joko "PAPPILA" tai ennen kasilla ollut "KOILLISKESKUS".

Samaa kastia edustaa 16:n Leinola-kilpi. Okei, vanha päättäri ehkä teknisesti on Leinolaa, mutta valtaosa kyselijöistä on tässäkin tapauksessa matkalla nimenomaan Leinolankadulle.

Jälkimmäinen ehkä korjaantuu kesällä, tosin.

----------


## Elias

Yhtä hyvin 29:llä voisi olla myös KISSANMAA tai TAKAHUHTI. Joskin se lienee vastoin JOLI:n periaatteita jos yhdelle riville linjakilvessä laitetaan useampi määränpää, joten ei onnistu.  :Very Happy:  Koilliskeskusta en laittaisi kilpiin, sillä pääseehän sinnekin nopeammin linjoilla 16, 18 tai 28. (vaikka se kuvaakin paremmin päätepysäkin paikkaa)

----------


## Tompsoni

> Eli siis Harjuntaustalta poistuminen on muuten erinomainen ehdotus, mutta et jättäisi Harjuntaustaa pois?


Oli juu hieman epäselvä teksti mutta tarkoitin sitä että jos 27 otetaan pois Harjuntaustalta niin joku toinen linja pitäisi saada tilalle.

----------


## ultrix

> jos 27 otetaan pois Harjuntaustalta niin joku toinen linja pitäisi saada tilalle.


Miksi pitäisi saada?

----------


## Precise

Toivoisin että tämä idea päätyisi suunnittelijoille asti. Kävelymatkat Enqvistinkadun ja Harjuntaustan välillä ovat mitättömät verrattuna aikasäästöön, joka suoremmalla reitillä saadaan. Lisäksi Enqvistinkatu sopii paremmin joukkoliikenteelle pysäkkiympäristöineen, varsinkin jos Sellukadulle saataisiin se odottamansa pysäkkikatos.

----------


## killerpop

> Toivoisin että tämä idea päätyisi suunnittelijoille asti. Kävelymatkat Enqvistinkadun ja Harjuntaustan välillä ovat mitättömät verrattuna aikasäästöön, joka suoremmalla reitillä saadaan. Lisäksi Enqvistinkatu sopii paremmin joukkoliikenteelle pysäkkiympäristöineen, varsinkin jos Sellukadulle saataisiin se odottamansa pysäkkikatos.


Yhdelle reittikadulle tuskin kaikkea saadaan keskitettyä, mutta kun liikenne menisi edes kahta reittikatua kolmen sijaan, olisi lopputulos varmasti parempi. Sen mitä 27:lla olen kulkenut, sillä kyllä on selvästi asioimistarvetta sekä Ryydynpohja-Citymarket että Citymarket-Hyhky väleillä, mutta siirtäisin ilomielin 27:n pois pujottelemasta tuolta osuudelta.

Sinänsä ihme homma, että tuo Lielahdenkadun ja Paasikiventien risteyksessä oleva pikavuoropysäkki Tampereen suuntaan tuntuu olevan hankala saada Jolin käyttöön. Pysäkkimerkin väristä se tuskin voi olla kiinni, esim linjalla 7 autot kun stoppaavat Siivikkalan puolella juurikin sinisillä pysäkeillä. Linjan 50 aikaan siinä toki pysähyttiin tarvittaessa, jos asiakas niin tahtoi. Lähinnä mieleen tulee yhteydet Lentävänniemen/Niemen/Lielahden alueilta Ikaalisten suuntaan, toisaalta onhan tässä ihan kiva vaihtaa myös Helsinkiin meneviin busseihinkin ja kävelymatkaksi muodostuu 0 metriä.

----------


## Precise

Tekisin itse tämän linjojen keskittämisen siirtämällä 27:aa. Linjan 21 siirrossa ei ole järkeä, sillä sen reitti on nyt todella suoraviivainen. En koskisi ollenkaan 16:aan tai 7:ään, sillä nekin toimivat nyt hyvin ja palvelevat hyvin Kruunukalusteen seutua korvaten 27:n sillä alueella.

Lopputuloksena linjan 27 nykyinen hyvin hidas ja kiertelevä reitti oikenisi hieman matka-ajan lyhetessä, Lielahteen muodostuu kaksi joukkoliikenteen laatukäytävää ja linjan 27 matkustajat saavat paremmat pysäkkiympäristöt.
----
Vielä Satakunnankadulle siirrosta. Perustelen tätä tosiaan sillä, että pohjoiskeskustaan halutaan lisää liikennettä ilmeisesti myös jatkossa. Linja 27 palvelee kohtuullisella vuorovälillä, ja lisäksi sen reitti jatkuisi luontevasti nykyistä linjausta pitkin Amurin läpi.

Ongelmana näen, että tämä saattaisi edellyttää linjojen 17 ja 25 kehittämistä. 25:llä autot tuntuvat olevan ääriään myöten täynnä Sammonkadun suuntaan jo nyt työmatkaruuhkissa ja ei 17:llakaan tilanne paljoa helpompi ole. Jos 37:n lisäksi myös 27 alkaa kulkea eri reittiä, on Sammonkadulle lisättävä joko uusi linja, tihennettävä nykyisten vuorovälejä tai ottaa linjalle 25 isompaa kalustoa.

----------


## Rester

Paljon saataisiin jo sillä aikaan, kun 27:aa synkattaisiin vähän paremmin 17 ja 25 kanssa.  Nykyisellään kun tilanne usein on se, että 27 ajaa molempiin suuntiin peräkkäin jomman kumman linjan kanssa, yleensä tyhjillään. Toki ihan tasan sitä ei 30 minuutin vuorovälillä saa limitettyä, mutta uskoisin, että nykytilaan verrattuna jotain saataisiin tehtyä, kun joustettaisiin sitä iänikuisesta tasaminuuttikäytännöstä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nykyisellään kun tilanne usein on se, että 27 ajaa molempiin suuntiin peräkkäin jomman kumman linjan kanssa, yleensä tyhjillään.


Arkisin aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun asti molempiin suuntiin joka toinen 27 menee lähes yhtä aikaa 17:n kanssa ja joka toinen 25:n kanssa. Käytännössä ne siis yleensä ketjuuntuvat.

Perusongelma tietysti tulee jo siitä, että 27:lla on tuohon aikaan eri vuoroväli kuin 17:lla ja 25:llä. Iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin tahdistus toimiikin paremmin, kun kaikilla noilla linjoilla on 30 min vuoroväli.

----------


## Eppu

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med...2013-11-13.pdf

Arvasinhan että 28 on vedetty Lielahden suunnan suunnitelmiin mukaan. Vartin välein kulkeva linja ei taida kuitenkaan olla riittävä palvelemaan Lentävänniemeä ruuhkassa. Kävi miten kävi, paras vaihtoehto olisi  mielestäni jokin 10 minuutin välein kulkeva linja vahvistettuna toisella kokopäiväisellä linjalla Reuharinniemestä Vähäniemenkatua ja Pohtolankatua.

Toisaalta tuohon kakkosvaihtoehtoon kävisi Lentävänniemeä palvelemaan linjat 1 ja 12 (tai sitten jokin näistä Hervannan linjoista jos/kun niitä pilkotaan), näistä toinen ajelisi Niemenrannan ja toinen Vähäniemenkadun kautta. Silloinkin reitti olisi syytä kulkea Pohtolankatua, miksi kierrättää autot hidasta reittiä Possilankadun kautta...

----------


## Precise

Possilankadun vaihtoehdossa on toivottavasti taka-ajatus, että linjan 27 reittiä muutettaisiin tämän myötä. Ihmettelen yllättävän alhaisia vuorovälejä. Tilanne näyttäisi huononevan nykyisestä, jos Niemenrantaa ja Reuharinnniemeä ei lasketa.

Hyvä, että mukana oli myös kysymys Lielahden liikenteen selkiyttämisestä. En päässyt paikalle, mutta joku paikalla ollut voisi varmaan kertoa mitä mielipiteitä paikalla heräsi?

----------


## Multsun poika

Alhaisia tiheyksiä voi selittää se, että Tampereen kaupungilla on edessä aika kovat säästöpäätökset.

Ne koskevat myös joukkoliikennettä.

Pormestarin talousarvioesityksessä säästöpäätösten teko jätetiiin lautakuntien harteille. Eli leikkausten vaikutukset käytännössä alkavat pikku hiljaa selvetä, kun säästöjen seurauksia aletaan purkaa kentälle.

----------


## ultrix

> Vartin välein kulkeva linja ei taida kuitenkaan olla riittävä palvelemaan Lentävänniemeä ruuhkassa. Kävi miten kävi, paras vaihtoehto olisi  mielestäni jokin 10 minuutin välein kulkeva linja vahvistettuna toisella kokopäiväisellä linjalla Reuharinniemestä Vähäniemenkatua ja Pohtolankatua.


Mitä itse tota kalvosettiä tuijottelen, niin juuri näin on käymässä: Federleynkadun kautta tuodaan vaihtoehdossa 1 10 minsan välein kulkeva runkolinja ja Vähäniemenkadulla palvelee puolen tunnin välein bussi, joka on Pohtolankadulla synkattu yhteen Siivikkalan kanssa, ja kakkosvaihtoehdossa tarjoillaan kompromissinomaisesti vartin välein kummallekin kadulle bonarina Vähäniemenkadun linjan reitti Possilankadun kautta Y35:n tapaan. 

Molemmissa on hyvät ja huonot puolensa, mutta jälkimmäisen eduksi voitaisiin argumentoida se, että Niemen alueen joukkoliikennettä ei vähennetä okeeraavasti 7 vuorosta ruuhkatunnista kahteen. Itse ehkä veisin kakkosvaihtoehdossakin tuon sinisen linjan Pohtolankadun kautta, koska sekä pysäkeiltä 1031 että 1029 tulee kohtuullisen hyvin matkustajia läheisen taloyhtiöasutuksen ansiosta.

----------


## killerpop

Lielahden osalta suunnittelu tuntui olevan kaikken keskeneräisin. Mitään konkreettista ei vielä ollut valmiina. 

Paikalla ollut väestö oli hyvin eläköitynyttä ja suurimmat huolet tuntui olevan, kuinka he pääsevät joskus labraan. Tai voisiko eläkeläisten arvolipun -50% hintaa jatkaa vielä tunnilla eteenpäin klo 15 asti, että voisi kulkea bussilla (ilmeisesti bussia ei voi käyttää, jos siitä maksaa normaalin asiakasmaksun).

Esittelytilaisuus ei antanut vastauksia 16:n korvaajan osaltakaan, kulkisiko reitti Sepänkatua, Kortelahdenkatua vai jopa Hämeenpuistoa. Reittien selkeyttämisen sijaan yleisöstä tuli sangen lennokkaitakin ideoita, että Niemenrannan tarjontaa voisi hoitaa Siivikkalan linjalla Pohtolankatu - Vähänniemenkatu - Lentävänniemen koulu - Lielahdenkatu.... ja kun Häyrynen epäili Pohtosillan asiakkaiden halukkuutta tällaiseen kiertoon tarjottiin jo kompromissina puolivälistä Isoniemenkadun kautta Lielahdenkadulle.

Itse alan kannattamaan 30:n jatkoa Lentävänniemeen ja 28:n Siivikkalaan, etenkin jos jälkimmäinen tuo myös mukanaan suuremman kalustokoon (nykyisellään etusiltaa myöten täynnä olevat aamulähdöt eivät oikein houkuta matkaamaan). Amurin hoitoon toivon jotain muita ratkaisuja, kuin Lielahden linjoilla turhia koukkausia.

Joitakin muita esilletulleita asioita: 
- miksi viimeisten bussien on lähdettävä klo 23:10 torilta, jos töistä pääsee klo 23, on hyvin hankala keretä kyytiin. Voisiko vaikka ajatella 23:15 ?
- Ryydynpohjaan lähtee viimeinen auto liian aikaisin. Teatterista tullessa on pakko kävellä koululta.

Eipä tuo ilta oikein antanut mitään. Odotellaan tarkempia suunnitelmia tyrmättäväksi.

----------


## Precise

Joukkoliikenneuudistuksista julkaistiin tietopaketti tänään joukkoliikenteen sivuilla (http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...-1.7.2014.html).

Mielenkiintoisia poimintoja:
- Linjan 30 jatko Lentävänniemeen on hyväksytty ainakin jollain tasolla. Ainakin sen verran, että se on päätynyt reittikarttaan asti (30 ja 30R). Mitään muita muutoksia ei ole toisaalta tehty, ja reittikin kulkee vielä tuttuun tapaan Niemen läpi.
- Nykyisestä linjasta 7 ei taida olla paljoa jäljellä parin vuoden päästä. Tällä työnumerolla olevaa linjaa aiotaan jatkaa Pirkkalan Kyöstiltä Nokialle asti ainakin jollain palvelutasolla. Suora yhteys Hervannan ja Nokian välillä on näin ollen häviämässä?
- Seiskaan liittyvät kokonaisuudet suunnitellaan tämän vuoden aikana. Seiskan kohdalla on mielenkiintoinen myös linjan reitti Kurikan ja Kyöstin välillä: se kulkee Suupantien sijasta suoraan Naistenmatkantietä pitkin. Tämä toki saattaa vielä muuttua jatkosuunnittelussa.
- Linja 26 siirretään suunnitellusti Höytämöön. Linja 36 ajaa sen sijaan jatkossakin nykyiselle Multisillan päätepysäkille.
- Ykkösvyöhykkeen tunnus on vaaleanpunainen ympyrä, kakkosvyöhykkeen sininen neliö ja kolmosvyöhykkeen oranssin kolmio. JOLI:n FB-sivuilta löytyy tästä markkinointikuvakin.
- Linjan 16 vuorot siirtyvät pääosin pois Piettasenkadulta. Jonkinnäköinen vuorotarjonta kuitenkin ilmeisesti säilyy.

------
Edelliseen viestiin: Miten hoitaisit sitten Amurin liikenteen? Linja 27 kerää lähes aina 5-10 ihmistä Amurista, kuudestatoista minulla ei ole tarkempia tilastotietoja. Kieltämättä 16:n reittiin tulee mutkia varsinkin ajettaessa pois keskustasta Mustalahden kohdalla.

Yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla, että 16 ja 20 vaihtavat paikkoja tällä alueella. Näin Annalasta tulisi myös vuoden tauon jälkeen yhteys Metsolle. Tämä tosin edellyttäisi ainakin 20:n sunnuntailiikennöintiä ja kääntöpaikan perustamista/keksimistä Amurin pohjoisosiin.

Seiskaa/28:a en laittaisi Amuriin, sillä reitti on muutenkin jo tarpeeksi pitkä.

----------


## anttipng

Härmälän tilaisuudessa Häyrynen totesi, että Nokian ja Hervannan välinen suora yhteys lakkaa. Nykysen 65 linjan käyttäjistä vain muutama tulee Nokialta saakka. Suurin osa tulee Pirkkalasta.

----------


## Precise

> Härmälän tilaisuudessa Häyrynen totesi, että Nokian ja Hervannan välinen suora yhteys lakkaa. Nykysen 65 linjan käyttäjistä vain muutama tulee Nokialta saakka. Suurin osa tulee Pirkkalasta.


Näinhän se menee. Kilpailutus menee mielenkiintoiseksi.

----------


## Rester

Linja 16 ja 18 todennäköisesti vaihtavat Linnainmaalla paikkaa. Eli 18 alkaa kulkemaan Piettasenkadun kautta. Palvelutaso ei siis juurikaan tipu,  ainoana miinuksena suhteellisen pitkä kävely Piettasenkadun keskeltä Tuluskadun pysäkille hiljaiseen aikaan. Suurin osa käyttäjistä asuu kuitenkin Piettasenkadun varrella, silti reitti viedään hiljaisemman vaihtoehdon mukaan.

(Muutaman vuoden empiirisen tutkimuksen perusteella Mäentakusenkadun lenkiltä nousijamäärä on useimmiten pienempi kuin Piettasenkadun pätkältä.)

----------


## Precise

Näyttäisi pikemminkin siltä, että linja 37 tai osa 18:n vuoroista ohjataan Piettasenristille. Katu on nimittäin värjätty "ei liikennettä kaikkina viikonpäivinä" -värillä.

----------


## Rester

Toivottavasti on painovirhe. On meinaan aikamoinen karhunpalvelus siellä asuville, Tuluskadun ympäristö on hyvin pitkälti rivi- ja omakotitalovaltaista, Piettasenkatu taas kerrostalovaltaista. Ainoa kohtuullinen matka Mäentakusenkadun pysäkille on Piettasenristiltä, Pikkupiiankadulta kävelymatkaa kertyy reippaalla kävelyllä 5 minuuttia (testattu on), eikä tuo jyrkkä mäki houkuta etenkään yhtään huonompijalkaisia tuota käyttämään; mäki on talviaikaan usein todella liukas. Kadun puolivälistä katsoen taas lähin pysäkki on erittäin kaukana.

Enkä muutenkaan näe isommin järkeä ajattaa molempia tiheävälisiä runkolinjoja samaa reittiä, menee peräkkäinajoksi useimmiten.

----------


## Precise

Rester, olen kyllä samaa mieltä, mutta pahaa pelkään, ettei kyseessä ole painovirhe. Taka-ajatuksena saattaa olla järkevien matka-aikojen turvaaminen Lentolan perukoilta.

----------


## Rester

Sinällään ymmärrän tuon 16:n oikaisun, mutten sitä, miksi pitää tuhlata rahaa siihen, että 18 ajatetaan samaa reittiä 16:n kanssa, se kun ei tuo mitään muuta kuin ylitarjontaa tuolle kahdelle pysäkkiparille potentiaalisemman reitin jäädessä pahasti paitsioon. Matkustajien nousumäärä tältä(kin) alueelta tulee kyllä vähenemään, mikäli tähän ratkaisuun päädytään.

----------


## Precise

Jos 16 halutaan välttämättä siirtää Mäentakusenkadulle, sen tulisi vaihtaa paikkaa 18:n kanssa. Muuten en oikein näe asiassa järkeä.

----------


## killerpop

> J
> Edelliseen viestiin: Miten hoitaisit sitten Amurin liikenteen? Linja 27 kerää lähes aina 5-10 ihmistä Amurista, kuudestatoista minulla ei ole tarkempia tilastotietoja. Kieltämättä 16:n reittiin tulee mutkia varsinkin ajettaessa pois keskustasta Mustalahden kohdalla.
> 
> Yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla, että 16 ja 20 vaihtavat paikkoja tällä alueella. Näin Annalasta tulisi myös vuoden tauon jälkeen yhteys Metsolle. Tämä tosin edellyttäisi ainakin 20:n sunnuntailiikennöintiä ja kääntöpaikan perustamista/keksimistä Amurin pohjoisosiin.
> 
> Seiskaa/28:a en laittaisi Amuriin, sillä reitti on muutenkin jo tarpeeksi pitkä.


Yleisötilaisuudessa painotin tuota parin minuutin eroa, mikä nykyisellä 16:lla menee Kortelahdenkadun lenkkiin ylimääräistä. Tuolloin myös mainitsin linjan 20 numerolta, joka tällä hetkellä päättyy Hämeenpuistoon, sama kai sen olis hoitaa se Kortelahdenkatu. Toki jos alueelle halutaan enemmänkin vuoroja, voi toki Pyynikintorille päättyviä linjoja laittaa tuolla kääntymään. Kääntöpaikkaa ei kaupunkioloisuhteissa tarvita, yleensä korttelien ympärikin pystyy kiertämään. Onnistuin kuitenkin varmaan myös lausunnoillani suututtamaan sen ainoan Lentsusta Nääshallille menijän, mutta toivottavasti linjaukset tehdään joukkojen mukaan, eikä yksittäisten käyttäjän.

Mitä tulee tuohon Kortelahdenkatuun ja linjaan 16, niin tuossahan painaa historia vuodesta 1982 alkaen, jolloin linjat 29 Postitalo-Lentävänniemi ja 16 Kissanmaa-Pyynikintori yhdistetiin. Ainakaan vuosina 1980 ja 1981 ei Kortelahdenkatua kulkenut mikään linja, kun linja 7 Ruotula-Särkänniemi oli jo katkaistu Keskustorille. Linja 29 kulki puolestaan Postitalolta (Rongankatu) reittiä Rautatienkatu-Satakunnankatu-Hämeenpuisto-Näsijärvenkatu-Paasikiventie siihen asti, kunnes linja 16 korvasi tuon. Ilmeisesti tuolloin nähtiin että Kissanmaalta (Taysilta) oli oleellista kulkea vielä mahdollisimman lähelle Pyynikintoria, kuin oltaisiin käytetty suorempia reittejä. Mutta tästä on kuitenkin jo yli 30 vuotta aikaa. Tarjonta on muuttunut melkoisesti, eikä linja 16 ole enää Taysin kannalta se ainoa linja.

----------


## Eppu

Voisihan Amurin kiertää vaikkapa tuo Reuharinniemen linja. Toistaiseksi on niinkin, että Onkiniemen pysäkiltäkin on kohtuullisesti nousijoita. Tietenkään Savilinnan pysäkki ei tuosta kaukana ole, mutta silti. Kortelahdella sijaitsevaa Amurin pysäkkiparia käyttää pääasiassa Sokoksella ja keskustassa asioiva senioriväki, harvemmin tuolta ainakaan päivällä muita nousee. Joka vuorolla ei edes tartte siinä pysähdellä. Jotenka mikäli Lentsuun tulee 10 min välein kulkeva linja, jonka tueksi harvemmin kulkeva Reuharinniemessä kääntävä linja, voi noista jälkimmäinen koukata tuon Amurin lenkin. Tai sitten kuten killerpop mainitsi, voi Kortelahdenkadun hoitaa linja 20, vaikkapa kiertämällä Hämeenpuistosta/Särkänniemestä takaisin itään päin Kortelahdenkatua.

Piettasenkadun suhteen olen sitä mieltä, että pistetään 18 sinne jos 16 ei sieltä kulje.

----------


## Tompsoni

> Piettasenkadun suhteen olen sitä mieltä, että pistetään 18 sinne jos 16 ei sieltä kulje.


Samaa mieltä. Tosin olisi hyvä että yöaikaan 16 menisi Piettasenkadun kautta koska monet tulevat kyytiin/pois kyydistä juuri sillä kadulla. Mäentakusenkadulle pääsee nopeasti kävellen molemmista päistä.

----------


## ultrix

Piettasenkadulta pitää poistaa kaikki bussiliikenne, mutta se vaatii yhteistyötä tienpitoviranomaisen (Pirkanmaan ELY) kanssa, jotta pysäkki voidaan rakentaa Pikkupiiankadun kohdalta lähtevän sillan kohdalle Lahdentien varteen.

----------


## Precise

> Piettasenkadulta pitää poistaa kaikki bussiliikenne, mutta se vaatii yhteistyötä tienpitoviranomaisen (Pirkanmaan ELY) kanssa, jotta pysäkki voidaan rakentaa Pikkupiiankadun kohdalta lähtevän sillan kohdalle Lahdentien varteen.


Minkä linjan ajattelit hoitavan liikennöinnin?

----------


## Rester

Toivottavasti tuo oli vitsi. Että taajempaan asutun alueen kadulta bussiliikenne pois,  ja kaikki linjat ajamaan jonossa rivarialueen läpi.. juust, rahan hyötykäyttöä parhaimmillaan. (Ja ei, en itse asu tuolla keskivaiheen katvealueella.)

----------


## ultrix

> Minkä linjan ajattelit hoitavan liikennöinnin?


"43":n eli reittiä Tampere  TAYS  Lahdentie  Kangasala kulkevan linjan.

----------


## Precise

Ja mikähän se on? Sitä ei ole nykytiedon mukaan olemassa eikä tulossa ja vaikka tulisikin, millä vuorovälillä?

----------


## Rebiaf

Linjanumero 73. Kangasalta tampereelle menee reittiä kala - suorama - lahdentie - teiskontie (tays) - pyynikintori.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja mikähän se on? Sitä ei ole nykytiedon mukaan olemassa eikä tulossa ja vaikka tulisikin, millä vuorovälillä?


Tulee kyllä, mutta todennäköisesti vasta vuonna 2016. Oletan, että ruuhka-aikaan vuoroväli linjalla olisi 20 min, muina aikoina jotain muuta.




> Linjanumero 73. Kangasalta tampereelle menee reittiä kala - suorama - lahdentie - teiskontie (tays) - pyynikintori.


Nykyinen 73 on käytännössä identtinen tämän kanssa, mutta 70-sarja jää Nokian linjojen käyttöön jatkossa ja Kangasalla siirrytään 40-sarjan käyttöön.

----------


## Precise

JOLI:n jok'ikinen aikataulu on tainnut myöhästyä joukkoliikenneuudistuksessa, mutta milloinhan saadaan sitä lopullista reittikartta(ehdotust)a Tampereen puolelle? Se luvataan nettisivuilla tämän vuoden puolelle ja jossain taisi olla maininta peräti marraskuusta. Joka tapauksessa ehdotelma hyväksytään tai hylätään tammikuun kokouksessa, joten eikö sen luulisi tulevan ulos ennen joulua?

----------


## Eppu

http://joukkoliikenne.easypage.fi/fi...alautetta.html

Tuloksena näyttää olevan pääasiassa nippu hidaslinjoja, kun ainakin Ruutanasta ja Siivikkalasta yhteydet keskustaan hidastuvat selvästi. Mikä ihmeen järki on ajattaa 28:a Harjuntaustaa ja Pispalan vt:ta pitkin, en ymmärrä...?
Samoin linjalla 30 Sammonkadun reitti on hitaampi, vaikkakin ehkä muuten tämä reittivalinta on ok. Tiheämpi vuoroväli olisi ollut kuitenkin ehdottomasti tarpeen. Samoin ruuhkassa tunnin ajoaika linjan päästä toiseen ei taida ihan riittää. Y35:n putoaminen pois on myöskin pienoinen pettymys, se kun on usein varsin täynnä aamuruuhkassa.

Onkohan tämänkin ehdotelman takana ne liiankin kuuluisat "austerity measures"?

----------


## Admiral Observer

Näyttää myöskin alustavat numerosuunnitelmat taas muuttuneen mm. 16 -> 1.
Tosin suunnitelma-aihio tämäkin taitaa olla?
Joka lukukerralla kuitenkin itseä koskeneet muutokset tuntuneet "vähemmän pahoilta" ja jopa muutamia "hyviä" oivalluksiakin tajunnut (mm. linjan 7 rakenne messujen aikaan).

----------


## Rester

Linnainmaan osalta menee niin tehokkaasti metsään kuin vain voi. 1 ja 18 suoraa rivitalovaltaista Mäentakusenkatua ruuhkassa <5 minuutin välein, tiheämmin asutulle Piettasenkadulle ruuhkassa 15 minuutin vuorovälillä ja Pappilan kautta mutkitteleva 29. Samaan aikaan Risso jätetään 18:n sakkolenkkien varaan. Tuntuu, että suunnittelijoiden mielestä Linnainmaa == Prisman ja Citymarketin ympäristö.

Miksei 18:aa voisi siirtää ajamaan Piettasenkatua, ja 29:n vuoroista ainakin osaa ajamaan Rissoon? 18 kun on muutenkin tarpeeksi pitkä ilman tuota koukkausta.

30:n uusi linjaus sinällään ihan fiksu, kunhan nyt vain suosiolla tultaisiin sieltä pilvilinnoista alas, ettei edes yritettäisi ajaa tuota linjaa tunnin linjasivuilla.

----------


## Tompsoni

Tää muutos kyllä sekottaa ihan tarpeeksi kun asuu täällä Itä-Tampereella, melkein kaikki muuttuu.
Tuo 29 oli kyllä täysi yllätys, oma juttunsa miten sitä sitten ajetaan piettasenkadulla.

----------


## JT

Suunnitelma vaikuttaa sekamelskalta sellaisten linjojen osalta, jotka ajavat samalla tunnuksella useampaa reittiä. Esimerkiksi linja 18 osa vuoroista Risson kautta, linja 29 osa vuoroista Pitkäniemen sijasta Kalkkuun ja linja 30 Lentävänniemessä kahta eri reittiä. Muistetaan vielä nykyinen linja 13, jolla osa vuoroista jää Ylöjärven sijasta Lamminpäähän.

Onkohan linjan 17 osalta ajateltu, että TKL hoitaisi sen Länsilinjojen kanssa sopivalla jaolla. Linjan vetäminen Kalkkuun kasvattaisi automäärää sen verran paljon, ettei se taida Länsilinjojen sopimukseen luonnistua.

----------


## anttipng

Nyt suunnitelmaan numeroilla 60 ja 65 merkityt linjat on numeroitu kyllä harvinaisen typerästi. Olisi oikeasti järkevää nimetä linja 60 linjaksi 8 ja 65 olisi 34.

----------


## Precise

Linjanumerointi muuttuu varmasti vielä, kuten viimeisellä sivulla sanotaan.

Isoimmat ongelmat löytyvät Lielahdesta ja Linnainmaalta, ja ne ovatkin tulleet aika hyvin esille. Linnainmaalla linja 29 tai ainakin osa sen vuoroista tulisi ehdottomasti vetää Rissoon asti suoraan Mäentakusenkatua ja vaikkapa sitten linja 18 ajamaan Piettasenristille.

Lielahdessa siirtäisin edelleen 27:n ja miksei seiskaakin Enqvistinkadulle. Linja 27 tekee mutkia muutenkin jo tarpeeksi, joten hidas Harjuntausta tulee tuottamaan ongelmia 28:lle. Linjan 28 matkustajamäärät lännessä tulee tällä uudistuksella romahtamaan, sillä yhdessä nuo kaksi muutosta (em. + Pispalan vt) pidentävät matka-aikaa kymmenisen minuuttia.

En ymmärtänyt täysin linja 36:n kuvioita varsinkaan lännessä, mutta Peltolammilla linjasto vaikuttaa pätevältä. Höytämöläisten mielestä sairaalalenkki Hatanpäällä voi tuntua tyhmältä.

Linja 7 ihmetyttää kaikin puolin. Se on laitettu väkisin palvelemaan huonosti Pereetä ja hyvin Pirkkahallia. Samalla Lentokentänkadulta vuorot häviävät.

----------


## Eppu

> Linjanumerointi muuttuu varmasti vielä, kuten viimeisellä sivulla sanotaan.
> 
> Isoimmat ongelmat löytyvät Lielahdesta ja Linnainmaalta, ja ne ovatkin tulleet aika hyvin esille. Linnainmaalla linja 29 tai ainakin osa sen vuoroista tulisi ehdottomasti vetää Rissoon asti suoraan Mäentakusenkatua ja vaikkapa sitten linja 18 ajamaan Piettasenristille.


Juurikin näin päin. Linjojen 11 ja 29 kuvio voisi mennä toisinkin: 29 kääntäisi edelleen Linnainmaalla kuten nyt, mutta länsipäässä päätteenä olisi Pitkäniemi. Samalla linjan vois kuitenkin jakaa kahtia ja ottaa linjanumeron 19 jälleen käyttöön. Reittinä olisi Risso - Keskustori - Kalkku ja sillä olisi yhteinen reittiosuus 29:n kanssa aina Linnainmaalta Villilään. Samalla 11 kääntäisi Korvenkadulla. Nykyisellä 29:llä on vartin vuoroväli arkisin klo 6-19. Olkoon tuo sitten tuon 19:n liikennöintiaika samalla, eli mainitulla yhteisellä osuudella edelleen vartin vuoroväli.

Huolestuttavimmat kohdat suunnitelmassa ovat kuitenkin (itseni kannalta) tuo linja 30 ja muut Lielahden suunnan linjat. Selvää on että 10 minuutin vuoroväli arkiruuhkassa Lentävänniemeen ei missään tapauksessa ole riittävä, kun Niemenrantakin rakentuu koko ajan kohtuullisen vauhdikkaasti. Samaten typerän Harjuntaustan kautta kierrättämisen jättäisin pois Siivikkalan linjalta, jotta siitä ei tulisi liian hidas. Mitenkähän muuten mahtaa onnistua tuo 27/28 porrastus, kun 28:lle tarvii joka tapauksessa ajoaikaa 75 min per linjasivu? Ja entäpä ruuhkavuorot? Niitä käytännössä tarvitaan myös Siivikkalan päässä arkiaamuisin.

EDIT: Yhteenvedossa sivulla 18 mainitaan myös: "Linjan 13 avuksi uusi linja 14 samalle reitille välille Hermia  Pyynikintori. Ruuhka-aikaan yhteisesti 10 min vuoroväli, muuten 20 min". Onkohan tosiaan noin, että Tohloppi, Lamminpää ja Vuorentausta pärjäävät kolmella vuorolla tunnissa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onkohan linjan 17 osalta ajateltu, että TKL hoitaisi sen Länsilinjojen kanssa sopivalla jaolla. Linjan vetäminen Kalkkuun kasvattaisi automäärää sen verran paljon, ettei se taida Länsilinjojen sopimukseen luonnistua.


17 on osa isoa 17+20+22 -yhdistelmäkohdetta, joten lisäys saattaisikin mahtua siihen.

----------


## Rester

> EDIT: Yhteenvedossa sivulla 18 mainitaan myös: "Linjan 13 avuksi uusi linja 14 samalle reitille välille Hermia  Pyynikintori. Ruuhka-aikaan yhteisesti 10 min vuoroväli, muuten 20 min". Onkohan tosiaan noin, että Tohloppi, Lamminpää ja Vuorentausta pärjäävät kolmella vuorolla tunnissa?


Tuo meni itseltäni ihan ohi. Kuulostaa aikamoiselta heikennykseltä, etenkin, kun Vuorentaustassa on alettu hiljalleen löytämään tämä linja, eivätkä empiirisen havainnoinnin perusteella nousumäärät mitään pieniä ole olleet. Kyllä näin monen isomman kohteen ohi kulkevalla linjalla pitäisi olla koko matkalla 15 minuutin vuoroväli arkena. Tuolla ei lännessä saada kuin seisomakuormaisia autoja ja sitä kautta aikataulullista epävarmuutta.

----------


## Rebiaf

Mihin asti nykyinen sopimus linjasta 7 on voimassa? Reitti lyhenee huomattavasti. Nyt on noin kaksi lähtöä joka suuntaan, joka tunti. Uudelle linjalle tulisi saman verran. Eli pari autoa pelistä pois? Saisi kyllä jatkossakin kulkea lentokentänkatua. Pitkä matka tästä on ykkösenkin reitille.

----------


## Precise

> Mihin asti nykyinen sopimus linjasta 7 on voimassa? Reitti lyhenee huomattavasti. Nyt on noin kaksi lähtöä joka suuntaan, joka tunti. Uudelle linjalle tulisi saman verran. Eli pari autoa pelistä pois? Saisi kyllä jatkossakin kulkea lentokentänkatua. Pitkä matka tästä on ykkösenkin reitille.


Paunu voisi jatkaa uuden seiskan liikennöintiä itse ja LL siirtää vapautuvia autoja muille linjoille, kuten uudelle 17:lle, 20:lle ja 22:lle. Harmi vaan, että taitavat olla liian pieniä kolmelle edellä mainitulle.

Kuten jo sanoin ylempänä, ehdotettu seiska on epäonnistunut, ideana on varmaan ollut saada asiointiyhteydet Pereeltä Partolaan tai Kurikan liikenteelle ei nähty tarpeeksi kysyntää. Aiemmin ehdotettu seiska, joka liikennöi suoraan Partolan läpi Saapastietä Pirkkahallille, oli selvästi parempi ratkaisu. Tällöin Pereen liikenne voisi keskittyä paremmin myös Härmälänrantaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mihin asti nykyinen sopimus linjasta 7 on voimassa?


http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...opimukset.html

Seiskaa ajetaan kahdella eri sopimuksella. Paunun kahden auton sopimus on voimassa elokuuhun 2016 asti, Länsilinjojen kolmen auton sopimus 30.6.2014 asti. Länskältä tuolta vapautuvat autot onkin jo tarjottu 1.7.2014 alkaen linjojen 50 ja 54 uusiin sopimuksiin.

----------


## Precise

No sittenhän ongelma ratkeaa varsin näppärästi. Paunu voi hoitaa uuden seiskan liikennöinnin itsenäisesti ja LL saa hyvät autot Vesilahteen.

Linjalle 17 tarvitaan näin ollen joko uusi kilpailutus tai TKL:n on otettava puolet hoidettavakseen. Jälkimmäinen tuntuu todennäköisemmältä.

----------


## Eppu

> Linjalle 17 tarvitaan näin ollen joko uusi kilpailutus tai TKL:n on otettava puolet hoidettavakseen. Jälkimmäinen tuntuu todennäköisemmältä.


Vaan kun ei kumpikaan näistä. Kuten aiemmin tässä ketjussa on mainittu, on linja 17 osa isompaa pakettia, johon kuuluvat myös linjat 20 ja 22, eli yhteensä alunperin 16 auton liikenne. 17 tarvitsee 2-3 autoa lisää, joten tässä suhteessa kohteeseen mahtuu tällainen suoritelisäys. Toisin sanoen linjalla nähtäneen edelleen vain länskäreitä, mahdollisesti myös paunulaisiakin. Toivottavasti vain tajuavat antaa tuolle ajoaikaa arkisin 1 h 10 min per linjasivu, eli 7 autoa 20 min vuorovälin ollessa käynnissä. Samalla linjan 25 aikataulukin menis uusiksi Sammonkadun porrastuksen takia.

----------


## Rebiaf

Suurimman osan päivästä pari 22:n autoa makaa Paunun pihassa jouten, tuleva 7 ei vaadi teliautoa, maaseutukäytössä oleva tummansininen teli vapautuu sekin kun nykymuotoinen lempäälä-nokia loppuu. Kun vielä otetaan huomioon tulossa olevat telit. Nokian mt vuoroihin ja linjalle 1, niin sopivilla autokierroilla 17 onnistuu.

----------


## Precise

> Vaan kun ei kumpikaan näistä. Kuten aiemmin tässä ketjussa on mainittu, on linja 17 osa isompaa pakettia, johon kuuluvat myös linjat 20 ja 22, eli yhteensä alunperin 16 auton liikenne. 17 tarvitsee 2-3 autoa lisää, joten tässä suhteessa kohteeseen mahtuu tällainen suoritelisäys. Toisin sanoen linjalla nähtäneen edelleen vain länskäreitä, mahdollisesti myös paunulaisiakin. Toivottavasti vain tajuavat antaa tuolle ajoaikaa arkisin 1 h 10 min per linjasivu, eli 7 autoa 20 min vuorovälin ollessa käynnissä. Samalla linjan 25 aikataulukin menis uusiksi Sammonkadun porrastuksen takia.


Ymmärsinkö oikein, että tämä edellyttää autojen vähentämistä joko 20:lta tai 22:lta?

----------


## Jufo

Koska kutoselta poistuu Länsi-Hervannan kierto niin Hervannan sisäisten yhteyksien turvaamiseksi olisi hyvä jatkaa 23 ainakin Hervantakeskukselle asti.




> Toivottavasti vain tajuavat antaa tuolle ajoaikaa arkisin 1 h 10 min per linjasivu, eli 7 autoa 20 min vuorovälin ollessa käynnissä. Samalla linjan 25 aikataulukin menis uusiksi Sammonkadun porrastuksen takia.


Kun 30 tulee Sammonkadulle 10 min vuorovälillä niin 17:aa ja 25:aa tuskin kannattaa enää kauheasti porrastaa keskenään, paitsi ehkä hiljaiseen aikaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Kun 30 tulee Sammonkadulle 10 min vuorovälillä niin 17:aa ja 25:aa tuskin kannattaa enää kauheasti porrastaa keskenään, paitsi ehkä hiljaiseen aikaan.


No ei Sammonkadun takia tarvii, mutta Sammon valtatien/Jankan takia jo tarviikin.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Ymmärsinkö oikein, että tämä edellyttää autojen vähentämistä joko 20:lta tai 22:lta?


Ei vaan tilaaja on sopimuksessa varannut oikeuden vähentää tai lisätä liikennettä tietyn määrän ja tuottajan pitää pystyä se tekemään. Paunun puolelta vapautuu heinäkuussa pari teliä muihin tehtäviin kun seiskalle ja runkolinjoille ei tarvita. Ne ja Länsilinjojen nykyiset linjan 17 autot saattaa riittää. Ja saahan niitä ruotsista lisää.

----------


## Eppu

> Ja saahan niitä ruotsista lisää.


Olishan Kaivokselassakin jouten muutama entinen Nobinan jokeri-Volvo, tarvittaessa...  :Wink:

----------


## anttipng

> Yhteenvedossa sivulla 18 mainitaan myös: "Linjan 13 avuksi uusi linja 14 samalle reitille välille Hermia  Pyynikintori. Ruuhka-aikaan yhteisesti 10 min vuoroväli, muuten 20 min". Onkohan tosiaan noin, että Tohloppi, Lamminpää ja Vuorentausta pärjäävät kolmella vuorolla tunnissa?


Tullankohan tämä kilpailuttamaan vai tuleeko TKLn ajettavaksi? Onko mahdotonta tietää vielä?

----------


## Precise

> Tullankohan tämä kilpailuttamaan vai tuleeko TKLn ajettavaksi? Onko mahdotonta tietää vielä?


Samaa kysyisin myös 26:lta ja 28:lta, ne kun menevät reippaasti naapurikuntien puolelle.

----------


## Rester

Eihän rajanylitys automaattisesti tarkoita kilpailuttamista, jos on tarkoituksenmukaisempaa hankkia ajot omalta tuotannolta. Etenkään kun nykyisten kierrosten jälkeen tuskin paljoa halukkaita kilpailuun osallistujiakaan on jäljellä, isoilla yrityksillä kun ei isommin mielenkiintoa ole tänne suunnalle ollut aiemminkaan. Ensi syksyksi ei missään tapauksessa enää ehdi yhtään uutta kilpailutusta. Sen jälkeenkään en pidättelisi hengitystä noiden suhteen.

Ja valtaosa noista mainituista linjoista muutenkin kulkee Tampereen sisällä, vain toisessa päässä heiluria pyörähdetään naapurikunnan puolella.

----------


## lunastaja

Paraneeko joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso esim. Härmälässä?

Nykytilanteessa Nuolialantietä keskustaan kulkee parhaimmillaan 13 autoa tunnissa (1, 11 ja 6x). Esitettyjen muutosten jälkeen tilanne lienee likimain seuraava: 8*1, 2*11 ja 60*1 = 11 autoa tunnissa. Minun laskuopilla jo nykyisinkin lähes tuulilasikuormassa kulkevien autojen vähentäminen kahdella ei voi tarkoittaa tamperelaisille parempaa joukkoliikennettä. Lisäksi pirkkalalaiset saavat lähtökohtaisesti istumapaikat ja aikatauluvarmuus vähenee.

Esitetty linja 7 on huono vitsi. Kenen idea on jättää Lentokentänkatu palvelematta ja ajatuttaa suuri osa matkustajista ylimääräisellä rautatieaseman lenkillä? Asuuko Pereessä joku vaikutusvaltainen henkilö, jonka etu on saada ekslusiivinen pikalinja kotiovelta rautatieasemalle?

----------


## Rester

Nyt kun tarkemmin tutkin karttaa, niin tuo Ruutanan-linjako on tarkoitus ajattaa suoraa Aitolahdentietä Sammon valtatielle? Tulee menettämään matkustajia Linnainmaalta.

Jaa miksikö? Valtaosa Sammonkadulle matkaajista nousee kyytiin nimenomaan Mäentakuselta, Leinolan koulun ympäristöstä. Vastedes tämä matka siis edellyttäisi vaihtoa Koilliskeskuksella, jonka nykyisillä pysäkkijärjestelyillä vaihto on kaikkea muuta kuin vaivatonta. Lisäksi matka-aika pidentyy. Rissoon vedettävä 29 helpottaisi vaihtoa hieman, olettaen, että reitti kulkisi Lahtomäenkadun kautta edelleen.

Tai voisiko Atanväylän ja Orimuskadun kautta 37:n reitille kulkeva 96 tulla kysymykseen?

----------


## killerpop

> Nyt kun tarkemmin tutkin karttaa, niin tuo Ruutanan-linjako on tarkoitus ajattaa suoraa Aitolahdentietä Sammon valtatielle? Tulee menettämään matkustajia Linnainmaalta.
> 
> Jaa miksikö? Valtaosa Sammonkadulle matkaajista nousee kyytiin nimenomaan Mäentakuselta, Leinolan koulun ympäristöstä. Vastedes tämä matka siis edellyttäisi vaihtoa Koilliskeskuksella, jonka nykyisillä pysäkkijärjestelyillä vaihto on kaikkea muuta kuin vaivatonta. Lisäksi matka-aika pidentyy. Rissoon vedettävä 29 helpottaisi vaihtoa hieman, olettaen, että reitti kulkisi Lahtomäenkadun kautta edelleen.
> 
> Tai voisiko Atanväylän ja Orimuskadun kautta 37:n reitille kulkeva 96 tulla kysymykseen?


No koko linjastoluonnos tuntuu väkisinpiirretyltä. Ehkä et osaa sijoittaa itseäsi Ruutanan/Suinulan matkustajapotentiaaliin, mutta he, jos ketkä arvostaisivat nopeaa linjaa 9-tien ja Teiskontien kautta. Tällaiset mäentakusenkadun matkustajat on ihan yhtä tyhjän kanssa,  vaikka ajattelisitkin vain 37:n matkustajien näkökulmasta. 

Koko Sammonkatu on näissä suunnitelmissa niin ylipriorisoitukohde, että sillä kadulla ei totisesti kaivata sellaista kapasiteetin parannusta mitä näissä dioissa tarjotaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:08 ----------




> Paraneeko joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso esim. Härmälässä?


Paraneeko se oikein missään (paitsi näissä suunnitelmissa vain ja ainoastaan Sammonkadulla?

Esim Nokia-Tampere vuorojen määrä romahtaa alle puoleen ja samanaikaisesti Nokian maksuosuus nousee vähintään 300000 vuodessa. Palvelutaso ei parane vaan heikkenee totaalisesti ja samalla on unohdettu mm Nokialta työssäkäyntiliikenne mm Pitkäniemeen. Jatkossa niinkin keskeiselle paikalle kuin Nokian keskustaan (Pirkkalaistori) ei pääse vaihdotta.

Samanaikaisesti Jolissa valehdellaan, että Nokian linjastolle on pakko tehdä näin, eikä ne voi enää kulkea Nokiantietä. No miksi ihmeessä ei voisi kulkea, jos ne ovat sieltä kulkeneet _aina_. Vaikka jatkossa ei enää lipputuloilla pelattaisikaan, voisi tarpeettomia Jolin linjoja raholassa heivata roskiin ja panostaa siihen, että Nokian linjasto kulkisi pääasiassa Nokiantietä. Mutta kun ei käy, jos ennen on linja-auto hakenut kotiovelta, niin jatkossa ollaan liitynnän ja kerran puolessa tunnissa kulkevan yhteyden varassa, kun liikennöitsijä ihan oikeasti ajatteli asiakkaita. No, ehkä näemme Nokialla vielä totaalisen asiakasromahduksen.

Pirkkalassakaan ei parane muuta kuin taksan suhteen. Asuin Kyöstillä 2003 - 2007 ja sinä aikana totisesti arvostin VTK ja KTV -ratkaisuja. Nyt tämä tehokas systeemi halutaan väkisin purkaa ja Kyöstiltä kulkee jatkossa vuoroja ei minnekään, tai jos haluat jonnekin niin joudut kulkemaan vaihdolla etkä siltikään pääse esim Pyynikintorille. Turkkirata tulee olemaan toki suurin menettäjä, mutta ehkä linjastolla ei ole ajateltukaan työssäkäyviä ihmisiä vaan niitä, joiden on joskus päästävä Tampereen matkakortilla Pirkkalan lentokentälle.

----------


## ultrix

> Näyttää myöskin alustavat numerosuunnitelmat taas muuttuneen mm. 16 -> 1.


Ihan aluksi täytyykin lesoilla sillä, että tämä oli pitkälti meikäläisen lobbauksen ansiota.  :Cool: 




> Linnainmaan osalta menee niin tehokkaasti metsään kuin vain voi. 1 ja 18 suoraa rivitalovaltaista Mäentakusenkatua ruuhkassa <5 minuutin välein, tiheämmin asutulle Piettasenkadulle ruuhkassa 15 minuutin vuorovälillä ja Pappilan kautta mutkitteleva 29. Samaan aikaan Risso jätetään 18:n sakkolenkkien varaan. Tuntuu, että suunnittelijoiden mielestä Linnainmaa == Prisman ja Citymarketin ympäristö
> 
> Miksei 18:aa voisi siirtää ajamaan Piettasenkatua, ja 29:n vuoroista ainakin osaa ajamaan Rissoon? 18 kun on muutenkin tarpeeksi pitkä ilman tuota koukkausta.


Olen ymmärtänyt, että Piettasenkadusta halutaan luopua, koska se on ylimääräistä kiertoa verrattuna suoraan Mäentakusenkadun ajoon. Se, onko pohjaesitys paras mahdollinen ratkaisu on toki kyseenalainen. Itsekin ehdotin kyselylomakkeessa, että Lahtomäenkadun kierron sijaan 29 ajaisi Piettasenkadun kautta Rissoon.




> Nyt suunnitelmaan numeroilla 60 ja 65 merkityt linjat on numeroitu kyllä harvinaisen typerästi. Olisi oikeasti järkevää nimetä linja 60 linjaksi 8 ja 65 olisi 34.


Miksi ihmeessä tunnin välein liikennöivä seutulinja TamperePirkkalaPitkäniemiNokia olisi runkolinjamainen "8"? 60 on se numero, jolla Kurikan kautta on tähänkin asti liikennöity, ja on esteettisestä näkökulmasta hyvä, että seutulinjojen "kellotaululogiikassa" on myös 60-sarjaan numeroituja linjoja. Samoin 65 on se linja, jolla tähänkin asti on kuljettu PirkkalaHervanta-väliä, joten numero pysyköön.




> Lielahdessa siirtäisin edelleen 27:n ja miksei seiskaakin Enqvistinkadulle. Linja 27 tekee mutkia muutenkin jo tarpeeksi, joten hidas Harjuntausta tulee tuottamaan ongelmia 28:lle. Linjan 28 matkustajamäärät lännessä tulee tällä uudistuksella romahtamaan, sillä yhdessä nuo kaksi muutosta (em. + Pispalan vt) pidentävät matka-aikaa kymmenisen minuuttia.


Samaa mieltä. 27 ja 28 pois Harjuntaustalta, Enqvistinkatu on paljon parempi joukkoliikennekatu. Tosin toi 10 minuuttia kuulostaa kyllä liioittelulta, itse arvioisin pikemminkin 5 min.




> Linja 7 ihmetyttää kaikin puolin. Se on laitettu väkisin palvelemaan huonosti Pereetä ja hyvin Pirkkahallia. Samalla Lentokentänkadulta vuorot häviävät.


Väitän, että tulkinta on väärä, ja että 7 kulkee Lentokentänkatua. 26 kun kulkisi Sarankulmankatua, ja aiemmissa kuvissa Pirkkahallin linja on kulkenut nimenomaan Lentokentänkatua. Tarkkasilmäinen huomaa myös, että 30:n päättäri on Lielahdenkadun päässä, mikä lienee lähinnä kartan piirtäneen joukkoliikenneinsinöörin vähäinen huolimattomuusvirhe.




> Juurikin näin päin. Linjojen 11 ja 29 kuvio voisi mennä toisinkin: 29 kääntäisi edelleen Linnainmaalla kuten nyt, mutta länsipäässä päätteenä olisi Pitkäniemi. Samalla linjan vois kuitenkin jakaa kahtia ja ottaa linjanumeron 19 jälleen käyttöön. Reittinä olisi Risso - Keskustori - Kalkku ja sillä olisi yhteinen reittiosuus 29:n kanssa aina Linnainmaalta Villilään. Samalla 11 kääntäisi Korvenkadulla. Nykyisellä 29:llä on vartin vuoroväli arkisin klo 6-19. Olkoon tuo sitten tuon 19:n liikennöintiaika samalla, eli mainitulla yhteisellä osuudella edelleen vartin vuoroväli.


Freesi idea! Jos et vielä jättänyt tätä, niin käy ihmeessä laittamassa palautesivulle tämä ajatus!




> Huolestuttavimmat kohdat suunnitelmassa ovat kuitenkin (itseni kannalta) tuo linja 30 ja muut Lielahden suunnan linjat. Selvää on että 10 minuutin vuoroväli arkiruuhkassa Lentävänniemeen ei missään tapauksessa ole riittävä, kun Niemenrantakin rakentuu koko ajan kohtuullisen vauhdikkaasti.


Kyllä, vuorovälin pitäisi olla mieluummin 7,5 min, joka juuri ja juuri saattaa riittää. Kaupunki on ns. pississä, jos ja kun tarjonta on alimitoitettua. Veikkaan Täynnä-valon polttamista myös Hervannan puolelle linjaa ja vihaisia kalevalaisia, kun se tarjontaa selvästi parantanut runkobussi ajaakin pysäkin ohi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 4:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 3:58 ----------




> Esitetty linja 7 on huono vitsi. Kenen idea on jättää Lentokentänkatu palvelematta ja ajatuttaa suuri osa matkustajista ylimääräisellä rautatieaseman lenkillä? Asuuko Pereessä joku vaikutusvaltainen henkilö, jonka etu on saada ekslusiivinen pikalinja kotiovelta rautatieasemalle?


Sarankulmankatu tosiaan lienee piirtäjän "mutkat suoriks"-naksuttelu, jota ei pitäne ottaa turhan vakavasti. Uskon, että linja tulee kulkemaan Lentokentänkatua, koska muuten kävelymatkat Härmälän kirkon ympäristössä kävisivät jo liian pitkiksi.

Mutta onko sinulla parempaa tietoa seiskan matkustajien kohteesta kuin minulla? Rautatieaseman ympäristö on koko ajan kasvava työpaikkaympäristö, joten Keskustorin merkitys rautatieasemaan verrattuna vähenee vuosi vuodelta. Itse kuitenkin yhdistäisin mieluummin seiskan ja kolmosen yhdeksi linjaksi (linjanro 3), jolloin ärsyttävää linja-autoaseman takaa koukkailua ei tarvitsisi tehdä, vaan linja voisi siististi ajaa Koskipuistoon ja kääntyä sieltä rautatieaseman suuntaan ja edelleen Petsamoon.




> No koko linjastoluonnos tuntuu väkisinpiirretyltä. Ehkä et osaa sijoittaa itseäsi Ruutanan/Suinulan matkustajapotentiaaliin, mutta he, jos ketkä arvostaisivat nopeaa linjaa 9-tien ja Teiskontien kautta. Tällaiset mäentakusenkadun matkustajat on ihan yhtä tyhjän kanssa,  vaikka ajattelisitkin vain 37:n matkustajien näkökulmasta.


Totesinkin jo itselleni, että jos matka-aika keskustasta Ruutanaan on 40 min ja Suinulaan 45 min, kannattaisi Kangasalan kunnan rakentaa kiireen vilkkaa kiskobussiseisakkeet em. taajamiin ja solmia LVM:n ja VR:n kanssa sopimus kiskobussipysähdyksistä ja seutulippujen kelpoisuudesta kiskobusseissa.




> Koko Sammonkatu on näissä suunnitelmissa niin ylipriorisoitukohde, että sillä kadulla ei totisesti kaivata sellaista kapasiteetin parannusta mitä näissä dioissa tarjotaan.


Sammonkadun linjoilla on (oman kokemukseni mukaan) aika tiukkaa seisomapokaa ruuhka-aikoina, joten jo valmiiksi sardiinipurkkimainen 30 ei juurikaan auta. 37:n korvaava 96 taas on lähinnä "37:n korvaava", mutta en keksi mitä muuta tarkoitusta se palvelee Sammonkadulla. Jos toteutuu sellaisenaan, niin odotellaan mielenkiinnolla, mitä tapahtuu. No, ainakin Sammonkadun matkustajat mahtuvat kyytiin siihen, kun muut ovat liian täynnä.  :Wink: 




> Esim Nokia-Tampere vuorojen määrä romahtaa alle puoleen ja samanaikaisesti Nokian maksuosuus nousee vähintään 300000 vuodessa. Palvelutaso ei parane vaan heikkenee totaalisesti ja samalla on unohdettu mm Nokialta työssäkäyntiliikenne mm Pitkäniemeen. Jatkossa niinkin keskeiselle paikalle kuin Nokian keskustaan (Pirkkalaistori) ei pääse vaihdotta.


Nokian ja Tampereen välillä kulkee jatkossa ruuhka-aikaan 70, 72, 74 ja 79, eli n. 8 bussivuoroa tunnissa. Lisäksi 1 junavuoro tunnissa, jossa pitäisi kapasiteetin riittää varsin mainiosti. Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella kulkee toki 70 vain kahdesti tunnissa ja 79 sekä juna satunnaisesti.




> Samanaikaisesti Jolissa valehdellaan, että Nokian linjastolle on pakko tehdä näin, eikä ne voi enää kulkea Nokiantietä. No miksi ihmeessä ei voisi kulkea, jos ne ovat sieltä kulkeneet _aina_. Vaikka jatkossa ei enää lipputuloilla pelattaisikaan, voisi tarpeettomia Jolin linjoja raholassa heivata roskiin ja panostaa siihen, että Nokian linjasto kulkisi pääasiassa Nokiantietä. Mutta kun ei käy, jos ennen on linja-auto hakenut kotiovelta, niin jatkossa ollaan liitynnän ja kerran puolessa tunnissa kulkevan yhteyden varassa, kun liikennöitsijä ihan oikeasti ajatteli asiakkaita. No, ehkä näemme Nokialla vielä totaalisen asiakasromahduksen.


Mun näkökulmastani nykyinen liikennöitsijä ei ole enää vuosikymmeniin ajatellut asiakkaita. Ainakaan uusia asiakkaita, vanhat ovat varmasti tottuneet pysyvyyteen ja kaiken maailman myllyhakalaisiin sekä muihin kryptisiin linjavariaatioihin ja reittikatuihin. Mulle selvisi Nokian joukkoliikennereitistö kunnolla oikeastaan vasta seudullista linjakarttaa piirtäessäni, enkä muista sitä vieläkään tarpeeksi ulkoa, että osaisin pelkkää Paunun aikataulua lukemalla mennä oikeaan aikaan oikeaan paikkaan.

Uudistus on varmasti monien vakiasiakkaiden kannalta haitallinen heilautus status quoon, mutta se riski on mielestäni otettava, jotta matkustajamäärät voivat kääntyä nousuun hub-and-spoke-mallissa  joka ohjannee ison osan kynnellekykenevistä vaihtomatkustajista junan kyytiin. 

Nokian keskusta on laaja ja hajanainen, ja Pirkkalaistori on palvellut ihan hyvänä seutuliikenteen keskuspysäkkinä. Tulevaisuudessa se ei vain riitä, sillä se ei ole toimiva vaihtoterminaali. Nokian linja-autoasema on, ja toivottavasti se kehittyy lähivuosina todelliseksi matkakeskukseksi, jossa valikoimana on joli-seutubussien sekä vakio- ja pikavuorobussien lisäksi säännöllinen ja laadukas junatarjonta.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Nokian ja Tampereen välillä kulkee jatkossa ruuhka-aikaan 70, 72, 74 ja 79, eli n. 8 bussivuoroa tunnissa. Lisäksi 1 junavuoro tunnissa, jossa pitäisi kapasiteetin riittää varsin mainiosti. Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella kulkee toki 70 vain kahdesti tunnissa ja 79 sekä juna satunnaisesti.


Laskin, että 6-8 välillä arkena Nokialta lähtee Tampereelle yhteensä 16 vuoroa linjoilla 79/70/71. Tämän kun jakaa kahdella saadaan tulokseksi keskimäärin 8 vuoroa tunnissa. Totta kyllä, että nykyisiä linjoja olisi ollut vara parantaa, mutta hiukan hienovaraisemmin. En usko, että hajota ja hallitse toimii. Taka-lauttalan suhteellisen uusi alue on unohdettu käytännössä kokonaan ja Satakunnan Liikenne käy Tervasuolla joskus ja jouluna. Paunu vielä harvemmin. Kalkuntielläkin saattaisi olla potentiaalisia matkustajia, mutta harvoin Paunulainen ajaa sitä kautta ja ykkösen päättärille on pitkä kävely.

----------


## Rester

> Olen ymmärtänyt, että Piettasenkadusta halutaan luopua, koska se on ylimääräistä kiertoa verrattuna suoraan Mäentakusenkadun ajoon. Se, onko pohjaesitys paras mahdollinen ratkaisu on toki kyseenalainen. Itsekin ehdotin kyselylomakkeessa, että Lahtomäenkadun kierron sijaan 29 ajaisi Piettasenkadun kautta Rissoon.


Ymmärrän pointin,  mutta jos asukkaita on tarkoitus palvellakin, niin vuorovälin kadulla pitää olla ruuhkassa se 10 minuuttia, kysynnästä se ei ainakaan ole kiinni. 30 minuuttia ruuhkan ulkopuolella on tuollaiselle keskittymälle aivan liian harva. Lisäksi kun ainakin nykyisen 29:n aikatauluvarmuuskin on mitä on, kyseessä olisi todellinen palvelutason heikennys valtaosalle linnainmaalaisia.

Hinta on vain liian suuri maksettavaksi parin minuutin säästöstä IMO. 2 tuon tason runkolinjaa samalla harvaanasutulla kadunpätkällä on vain rahan tuhlausta.

----------


## Eppu

> Uudistus on varmasti monien vakiasiakkaiden kannalta haitallinen heilautus status quoon, mutta se riski on mielestäni otettava, jotta matkustajamäärät voivat kääntyä nousuun hub-and-spoke-mallissa  joka ohjannee ison osan kynnellekykenevistä vaihtomatkustajista junan kyytiin.


Tämä auttaakin juuri nyt kovin paljon, kun ne kaikki 4 junaa päivässä eivät pysähdy missään ennen Tamperetta.
Tulevalla linjastolla paitsioon jää myös Sarpatti, tosin kulkeehan sieltä tuo 60 arkisin tunnin välein Pirkkalan ja Kurikan kautta :-/
Joli ei ole ottanut huomioon lainkaan Epilästä ja Nokiantien varresta ja muualta lännestä Nokialle matkustavia, joille ei nyt jää oikein mitään kunnollista vaihtoehtoa, ellei sitten tuo 79 kulje useammin Nokiantietä. Vai loppuuko nekin vähät Raholan kautta kulkevat vuorot? Koko Nokian paketti olikin melko järkyttävä kokonaisuus. Missä ovat ne jokin aika sitten olemassa olleet suunnitelmat, jossa jokin linja olisi jatkanut Tesomalta Nokian cittarille asti? No, kuitenkin tuo Nokiantien hylkääminen on hommassa järkyttävintä, etenkin kun tuo väylä ei edes ole mitenkään olennaisesti motaria hitaampi. Ruuhkalinjat on tietty asia erikseen ja niitä voi sen kautta ajattaakin.

Mitä tulee sitten tuohon linjaan 13, niin illalla pohdin sellaistakin ratkaisua, että tuon voisi katkaista torille ja aikataulun ja tarvittaessa autokierronkin voisi yhdistää linjan 23 kanssa. Samankaltaisella aikataululla Tieteenkadun ympäristöön saisi parhaimmillaan 6 min vuorovälin. Linjaston yhdistävyyden takia Lamminpäähän ja Ylöjärvelle sitten jatkettakoon linjaa 12, joka ruuhkassa ajelee edelleen vartin välein. Laskeskelin ettei moinen ratkaisu vaikuttais autopäiviin, eli tarvittais 20 auton liikenne, sama määrä kuin ehdotetussa 13/14+23-liikenteessä - ja Lamminpää/Tohloppi sais sille alueelle sopivamman tarjonnan ruuhkassa. Varmaan olis suht passelit päät tuollaisella 12-linjalla, ja l-asemaltakin olis sitten enemmän suoria yhteyksiä länteen päin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ihan aluksi täytyykin lesoilla sillä, että tämä oli pitkälti meikäläisen lobbauksen ansiota.


Minulla oli jotenkin muistikuva että sinä kannatit tuota 16 numeroa tuolle enemmän tai vähemmän vahvasti joten olin ihan varma että tämä muutos olisi saanut sinut repimään peliverkkarisi. Muistin sitten väärin. Täytyypä ehdottaa tämän linja muuttamista sitten numerolle 16.
Tämän toteutuessahan nämä pienet numerot olisivatkin mielenkiintoisia; pitkä 1-linja Pirkkalasta Kangasalan puolelle, lyhyt 2 Pyynikintori-Rauhaniemi, lyhyt 3 Keskustori-Petsamo, ei 4:sta, pitkä 5 Keskustori-Vuores-Hervanta-TAYS, lyhyt 6 Hervanta-TAYS, lyhyt 7 Keskustori-Pirkkahalli-Pere, ei 8:a eikä 9:ä...




> Mun näkökulmastani nykyinen liikennöitsijä ei ole enää vuosikymmeniin ajatellut asiakkaita. Ainakaan uusia asiakkaita, vanhat ovat varmasti tottuneet pysyvyyteen ja kaiken maailman myllyhakalaisiin sekä muihin kryptisiin linjavariaatioihin ja reittikatuihin. Mulle selvisi Nokian joukkoliikennereitistö kunnolla oikeastaan vasta seudullista linjakarttaa piirtäessäni, enkä muista sitä vieläkään tarpeeksi ulkoa, että osaisin pelkkää Paunun aikataulua lukemalla mennä oikeaan aikaan oikeaan paikkaan.
> 
> Uudistus on varmasti monien vakiasiakkaiden kannalta haitallinen heilautus status quoon, mutta se riski on mielestäni otettava, jotta matkustajamäärät voivat kääntyä nousuun hub-and-spoke-mallissa  joka ohjannee ison osan kynnellekykenevistä vaihtomatkustajista junan kyytiin. 
> 
> Nokian keskusta on laaja ja hajanainen, ja Pirkkalaistori on palvellut ihan hyvänä seutuliikenteen keskuspysäkkinä. Tulevaisuudessa se ei vain riitä, sillä se ei ole toimiva vaihtoterminaali. Nokian linja-autoasema on, ja toivottavasti se kehittyy lähivuosina todelliseksi matkakeskukseksi, jossa valikoimana on joli-seutubussien sekä vakio- ja pikavuorobussien lisäksi säännöllinen ja laadukas junatarjonta.


Tämä miltei lapsenuskoa muistuttava usko muutosten positiiviseen vaikutukseen jaksaa aina yllättää minut. Miksi aina sitä asiakasta, joka jo käyttää palvelua ja maksaa siitä, pitää potkia ja rangaista huonontavilla muutoksilla, joilla yritetään (huom! yritetään koska mitään konkreettista varmuutta muutoksen positiivisestä tuloksesta ei ole olemassa arvioita lukuun ottamatta) kalastella uusia asiakkaita? On itsestään selvää, että jo autoa käyttävän ihmisen muuttaminen joukkoliikennekäyttäjäksi on kovan työn takana.

Lähes kaikki joilta olen kysynyt asiaa, edellyttäisivät että bussit kulkisivat ns. kotiovelta (eli nykyistä reittivalikoimaa tulisi kasvattaa ekspotentiaalisesti kävelymatkojen minimoimiseksi) ja veisivät lähes määränpään ovelle (lisää reittivalikoimaa) ja suurin piirtein silloin kuin on tarkoitus itse mennä (eli vuoroväli saisi varmaan olla maksimisissaan 15-10 minuuttia). Turha sanoakin, että kun yksikin näistä tekijöistä ei toteudu, autosta ei vaihdeta joukkoliikenteeseen. Mutta silti muutosten jälkeen ne, jotka muutoksesta kärsivät tekevät valinnan joko käyttää muutoksen jälkeisiä joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoja tai vaihtaa omaan autoon.

Toki onhan muutoksella aina voittajansa, tällä kertaa se lienee Nokian Lukion ja jäähallin välissä oleva alue jolta kävelymatkat entisille pysäkeille lyhenevät ja vuoroväli lyhenee. Mutta silti en ole kuullut kuin yhden joka on ollut tyytyväinen muutokseen, Nokian asemakahvion pitäjä. No, Nokian liikenne on rakennettu vaihtamispainotteiseksi, eli niin kauan kun todellinen matkustus ei vähene 50% niin niin kauan suunnittelivat voivat valehdella, että matkustus on kasvanut "uudistuksen" (lue huononnuksen) myötä.

Nokian Matkahuollolta ei ole ajanut Huittisten ja Turun suunnan pikavuorot kohta kahteenkymmeneen vuoteen, en jaksa uskoa että ne kovin nopeasti sinne palaisivat, enemmänkin saattavat jossain vaiheessa jättää keskustan kokonaan väliin. Porin suunnan uusi ja mahtava yrittäjä jätti koko Nokian väliin (kahta Porintien varrella olevaa pikavuoropysäkkiä lukuun ottamatta) heti aloittaessaan 2012. Luuletko että Mouhijärvi-Lavian tai Kyröskosken suunnan liikennettä on Nokian Matkahuollolta kovin kauaa? Eihän nykyään Tottijärven suunnankaan autoista suurin osa edes käy siellä. Ruususia unelmia elättelet mutta tarjoat tämän hetken käyttäjille ainoastaan niiden piikkejä.

Jos oikeasti haluttaisiin joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääntymistä, sitä joukkoliikennetarjontaakin tulisi kasvattaa huomattavasti reitein ja tiheämpinä vuoroväleinä. Ja mikä olisi kaikkein oleellisinta, kysyttäisiin asiakkailta eli käyttäjiltä mitä he oikeasti haluavat. Tietysti käyttäjienkin aktivointi tähän on haastavaa mutta se olisi palkitsevaa. Ja veikkaan, että tulokset olisivat varmasti monia yllättävät mutta silti toimivammat kuin nykyiset pöydän takaa tehdyt-

----------


## anttipng

Kuinka taajaan nykyistä linjaa 71 liikennöidään ja kuinka usein tulevaa linjaa 50 tullaan liikennöimään?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:02 ----------

Mitä tapahtuu Paunun ajamalle Hervanta - Höytämö / Sääksjärvi - Lempäälä reitille?

----------


## Rester

> Tämän toteutuessahan nämä pienet numerot olisivatkin mielenkiintoisia; pitkä 1-linja Pirkkalasta Kangasalan puolelle, lyhyt 2 Pyynikintori-Rauhaniemi, lyhyt 3 Keskustori-Petsamo, ei 4:sta, pitkä 5 Keskustori-Vuores-Hervanta-TAYS, lyhyt 6 Hervanta-TAYS, lyhyt 7 Keskustori-Pirkkahalli-Pere, ei 8:a eikä 9:ä...-


Viitosen ja kolmosen voisi vaikka heti yhdistää kokonaan uudeksi linjaksi 3, joka tullessaan Petsamosta kääntyisi Koskipuistosta Hatanpään valtatielle, ja jatkaisi siitä vitosen reittiä. Muutos ei olisi vaikea, sillä nykyiselläänkin nuo ajetaan hyvin pitkälle samoilla autokierroilla. Ainoa ongelma on siinä, että Petsamon liikenne päättyy jo ennen kymmentä, ja vitosella liikenne jatkuu 23:een saakka. Tuo onkin ainoa,  jonka voi järkevästi muuttaa.

Tosin kun tähän järjettömään uudelleennumerointiin kerran lähdetään, lienee vain ajan kysymys, koska 18 muuttuu numerolle 8, 29 > 9, jne.

----------


## Jufo

> Ihan aluksi täytyykin lesoilla sillä, että tämä oli pitkälti meikäläisen lobbauksen ansiota.


Minua kiinnostaisi tietää tarkemmin mikä tämä lobbauskanava on? Oletko esim. töissä Jolissa? Yritin kysyä asiaa yksityisviestillä mutta yksityisviestikansiosi on täynnä eikä profiilisissasi oleva Hotmail-osoite smk_87@hotmail.com ole käytössä, joten sinuun ei saa yhteyttä.

Kysyn tätä siksi, että mua häiritsee lukea tätä keskustelua, kun en tiedä kuka kirjoittaa tänne maallikkona ja kuka vaikuttajana, ja haluaisin tähän selvyyden.

----------


## Rester

Osaako kukaan avata, miksi juuri  17 halutaan välttämättä vetää Kalkkuun? Tarjonta tippuu heti iltaruuhkan jälkeen ja lauantaisin kahteen vuoroon tunnissa, joka tuollaisella alueella on mielestäni todella iso huononnus etenkin Kalkunvuoren alueella. 17 ei myöskään ole niitä aikatauluvarmempia jäljellä olevista vaihtoehdoista etenkään arkisin.

Paremmin suoraa soveltuva voisi olla vaikkapa 23. Jos reitti ei Hervannassa muutu isommin nykyisestä, nykyinen puolen tunnin ajoaika on Hervantaan hyvinkin riittävä. Toki arkiruuhkassa on ylitarjontaa, mutta mikä estäisi joka toisen vuoron päättämisen Keskustorille tai hyötykäyttämisen apulinjalla 14 Pyynikintorilta Hermian suuntaan...

----------


## Rebiaf

> Kuinka taajaan nykyistä linjaa 71 liikennöidään ja kuinka usein tulevaa linjaa 50 tullaan liikennöimään?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:02 ----------
> 
> Mitä tapahtuu Paunun ajamalle Hervanta - Höytämö / Sääksjärvi - Lempäälä reitille?


En löytänyt mistään linjan 50 tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoja. Niissä olisi kai mainittu aikataulutkin, joten täytyy tyytyä JoLin sivuilla kerrottuun "Yhdistettyjen linjojen 70/71 vuoroväli on talvikaudella arkisin 20 minuuttia, muina aikoina ja viikonpäivinä puoli tuntia (yö- ja varhaisaamun liikenne tunnin vuorovälillä)" Eli tiheimmillään vuoroväli on 20 minuuttia. Aikataulukirjasta otantana kello 13-17 keskustorilta Lempäälään = 16 vuoroa, 4 tunnissa ideaparkkilaiset mukaan luettuna. Ilman niitä keskiarvoksi tulee kolme.  JoLin 20min vuoroväli tarkoittaa minun matematiikalla 60/20=3. Matka luultavasti hidastuu jos ja kun linjan 5 tarjonta ei peltolammille riitä ja 26 menee rukkamäen kautta. 
Kangasalan suuntaan vastaava otanta on 13 vuoroa jos jätetään ponsan yhteysbussi pois laskuista, mutta otetaan mukaan 17:05 keskustorilta lähtevä 70. Keskimäärin 3,25 lähtöä.
Parhaaseen iltapäiväruuhkan aikaan tarjonta ei muutu suuntaan tai toiseen. Viikonloppuisin ja iltaisin erot ovat suurempia, mutta niitä on vaikea analysoida ilman tarkempia aikatauluja.
Sääksjärvi - hervanta - höytämö - lempäälä varmaan loppuu. Jolin ei kannata järjestää niille muutamalle vakimatkustajalle liikennettä tuolle välille ja Lempäälän koululaiset pääsevät moisioon / hakkariin / lukiolle ja lempoisiin linjalla 50 kunhan aikataulu sopii. Höytämöstä pitää sitten kävellä sääksjärvelle tai tulla pari pysäkinväliä 26:n kyydissä.

----------


## Multsun poika

Kalkku/kaulkunvuori on suurimpia häviäjiä uudistuksessa. Vielä edellisessä versiossa ykköselle luvattiin vartin vuoroväliä arkisin läpi päivän ja 20 min la. Nyt tiheydet ovat 20 min arkisin ja 30 min la/su. Tuntuu vähältä.

Toinen menettäjä on Länsi-Lamminpää ja Tohloppi. Entinen koko päivän 15 min vaihtuu 20 minuutiksi. Toki linjan itäreunaan on luvissa linja 14, mutta en oikein tiedä.

Lukonmäkeläisenä en tiedä valitsisinko 15 min koko päivän vai 20 min perusvälin ja ruuhkassa 10 min. Keskustassa työssäkäyvänä valitsen ruuhka-ajan parannetun palvelun.

Killerpopin kanssa olen samaa mieltä, että Sammonkatu saa jatkossa ylipalvelua. Toinen josta voi supistaa on Lentävänniemen sunnuntai-liikenne. Aiemmin 30 min vuoroväli, nyt yhtäkkiä 15 min.

Nokian junaa moittiville voin kertoa lohdullisen tarinan HSL-seudulta (HSL on se organisaatio, jolla on pelkkiä tiedottajia yhtäpaljon kuin JoLilla henkilölkuntaa). Kannelmäen aseman kupeesta kulki M-juna 20 vuotta sitten ruuhkassa 15 min välein ja HKL:n bussi 42 3-5 min välein. Nyt juna ajaa joka 10. minuutti ja 42 joka 12.minuutti.

----------


## tkp

> Nokian keskusta on laaja ja hajanainen, ja Pirkkalaistori on palvellut ihan hyvänä seutuliikenteen keskuspysäkkinä. Tulevaisuudessa se ei vain riitä, sillä se ei ole toimiva vaihtoterminaali. Nokian linja-autoasema on, ja toivottavasti se kehittyy lähivuosina todelliseksi matkakeskukseksi, jossa valikoimana on joli-seutubussien sekä vakio- ja pikavuorobussieS lisäksi säännöllinen ja laadukas junatarjonta.


Miten se kehittyisi kun ympärillä ei ole "mitään"? Ihmisillä on tapana hoitaa omia asioita samalla kun kulkevat vaikkapa töistä kotia, ja kaikille ei ehkä riitä yksi siwa ja Poliisi....




> Nokian junaa moittiville voin kertoa lohdullisen tarinan HSL-seudulta (HSL on se organisaatio, jolla on pelkkiä tiedottajia yhtäpaljon kuin JoLilla henkilölkuntaa). Kannelmäen aseman kupeesta kulki M-juna 20 vuotta sitten ruuhkassa 15 min välein ja HKL:n bussi 42 3-5 min välein. Nyt juna ajaa joka 10. minuutti ja 42 joka 12.minuutti.


Toki tuossa on myös se ero että Kannelmäen ja Helsingin Rautatieaseman välillä on asemia neljä. Nokian ja Tampereen välillä nolla. Ei se juna paljon lohduta niitä jotka haluaa vaikka Pyynikille ammattikouluun.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

En ole niin katsonut suunniltemaa, mutta huomasin 30 siirron. Vähän mietityttää, ylittyykö tässä kohtaa jo bussilinjan kapasiteetti, kun sama linja palvelee sekä Hervantaa että Kalevaa. Vaikka Sammonkadulla on paljon muutakin liikennettä. No, jos aikataulut alkavat muuttua fiktioiksi ja Sammonkadulla ajellaan neljän bussin letkoja, niin onpahan se konkreettinen näyttö raitiotien tarpeellisuudesta.

----------


## Jufo

> Osaako kukaan avata, miksi juuri  17 halutaan välttämättä vetää Kalkkuun? Tarjonta tippuu heti iltaruuhkan jälkeen ja lauantaisin kahteen vuoroon tunnissa, joka tuollaisella alueella on mielestäni todella iso huononnus etenkin Kalkunvuoren alueella. 17 ei myöskään ole niitä aikatauluvarmempia jäljellä olevista vaihtoehdoista etenkään arkisin.


No, ainakin 17:n aikataulurakenne (tasainen 20 min vuoroväli läpi koko päivän) näyttäisi sopivan parhaiten yhteen ykkösen kanssa. Olettaisin, että muutoksen myötä lauantain vuoroväli tihennetään 20 minuuttiin, kuten ykkösellä nyt?




> Paremmin suoraa soveltuva voisi olla vaikkapa 23. Jos reitti ei Hervannassa muutu isommin nykyisestä, nykyinen puolen tunnin ajoaika on Hervantaan hyvinkin riittävä. Toki arkiruuhkassa on ylitarjontaa, mutta mikä estäisi joka toisen vuoron päättämisen Keskustorille tai hyötykäyttämisen apulinjalla 14 Pyynikintorilta Hermian suuntaan...


Kannattaa kuitenkin välttää tekemästä heilureita, joiden päät ovat epätasapainossa ja toista päätä tuetaan apulinjalla. 13/14 saisi jäädä ainoaksi tällaiseksi poikkeukseksi. Lisäksi 23:n nykyisellä 12 min vuorovälillä joka toisen vuoron päättäminen torille toisi Kalkkuun 24 min eikä 20 min vuorovälin.




> Kalkku/kaulkunvuori on suurimpia häviäjiä uudistuksessa. Vielä edellisessä versiossa ykköselle luvattiin vartin vuoroväliä arkisin läpi päivän ja 20 min la. Nyt tiheydet ovat 20 min arkisin ja 30 min la/su. Tuntuu vähältä.


Veikkaisin kuitenkin, että Kalkunvuoren tarjonta säilyy nykyisellään. Bonuksena Kalkun vanha puoli saa ruuhka-ajan pikalinjan korvaten nykyisen 11:n.

Nokian linjastouudistus vaikuttaa aikamoiselta optimistiselta uhkapeliltä. Kenen pää on vadilla, jos se osoittautuu pannukakuksi ja matkustajat kaikkoavat? Jotenkin tuntuu, että uudistuksessa ei ole tehty tarpeeksi perusteellista taustatyötä. Kuten mainittu, Nokialta on myös lähiasiointia & työmatkailua Pitkäniemeen, Kalkkuun, Raholaan, Tesomalle ja Epilään. 70Y saisi ajaa vanhaa Nokiantietä läpi päivän ainakin kerran tunnissa, loput vuorot toki moottoritietä.

Muistan joskus lukeneeni, että Nokian ja Tampereen rajan ylittää noin 1000 matkustajaa arkivuorokaudessa. En ole varma sisälsikö se molemmat suunnat (Nokia->Tre ja Tre->Nokia) vai oliko matkustajia 1000 per suunta. Joka tapauksessa se on vain noin 5% Nokian asukasluvusta eli joukkoliikenteen matkustusosuus on todella huono.

----------


## Rester

> No, ainakin 17:n aikataulurakenne (tasainen 20 min vuoroväli läpi koko päivän) näyttäisi sopivan parhaiten yhteen ykkösen kanssa. Olettaisin, että muutoksen myötä lauantain vuoroväli tihennetään 20 minuuttiin, kuten ykkösellä nyt?


Kuitenkin tuolla suunnitelmassa suoraa mainitaan la-su vuoroväliksi 30 minuuttia. Oletan sen tarkoittavan tuon muutoksen jälkeistä tilannetta? 17:n tihentäminen 3 vuoroon tunnissa lauantaisin toisi vain entistä enemmän ylikapasiteettia Sammonkadun osuudelle. Ainoat, ketkä tuosta voisi hyötyä, olisi Leinolankadulla ja Vehmaisissa asuvat. Lieneekö täällä niin paljon kysyntää? Kokemuksesta myös voin sanoa, että jos tuolle linjalle tekee tiukkaa ehtiä Pyynikintorillekin 40 minuutissa, niin miten aikatauluvarma se olisi Kalkussa? Pikalinja toki auttaa "vanhan Kalkun" matkustajia, mutta Kalkunvuorenkadulla ei tällaista vaihtoehtoa sitten olekaan.




> Kannattaa kuitenkin välttää tekemästä heilureita, joiden päät ovat epätasapainossa ja toista päätä tuetaan apulinjalla. 13/14 saisi jäädä ainoaksi tällaiseksi poikkeukseksi. Lisäksi 23:n nykyisellä 12 min vuorovälillä joka toisen vuoron päättäminen torille toisi Kalkkuun 24 min eikä 20 min vuorovälin.


Totta, tuo aikataulumoka menee omaan piikkiini. Jotenkin muistin sen olevan 10 minuuttia, joka tosin voisi Iidesrannan-linjauksen jälkeen ihan perusteltukin. Enkä tarkoittanutkaan, että 23:lle tulisi mitään apulinjaa, lähinnä ajoin takaa sen autokierrollista kierrättämistä vaikkapa tuolle 14:lle. Epätasapainon riski tuossa on kyllä olemassa, se myönnettäköön.




> En ole niin katsonut suunniltemaa, mutta huomasin 30 siirron. Vähän mietityttää, ylittyykö tässä kohtaa jo bussilinjan kapasiteetti, kun sama linja palvelee sekä Hervantaa että Kalevaa. Vaikka Sammonkadulla on paljon muutakin liikennettä. No, jos aikataulut alkavat muuttua fiktioiksi ja Sammonkadulla ajellaan neljän bussin letkoja, niin onpahan se konkreettinen näyttö raitiotien tarpeellisuudesta.


Tai jos lähdettäisiin liikkeelle sen busseja jonouttavan tekijän, eli ylikapasiteetin (pysäkeille pääsyn odottaminen on usein ruuhka-aikaan viivästyksiä aihettava asia), poistamisesta liikkeelle. Jos sen jälkeen tapahtuu vielä samaa, katsotaan asiaa uudelleen.  :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

> Kannattaa kuitenkin välttää tekemästä heilureita, joiden päät ovat epätasapainossa ja toista päätä tuetaan apulinjalla. 13/14 saisi jäädä ainoaksi tällaiseksi poikkeukseksi.


Ja kuten mainitsin, linjaston yhdistävyyttä tulisi myös miettiä kun arvotaan heilureiden päitä. Ehdotuksessa korostuu aivan liikaa linjat joilla pääsee lännestä rautatieasemalle, samalla kun linja-autoasemalle ei vaidotta pääse kuin linjoilla 11, 21, 26 ja 36 jotka kaikki kulkevat pari kertaa tunnissa. Tämän takia laittaisin tuon 13:n poikki torille jolloin ei moista apulinjaa 14 tarttis ollenkaan ja 12 sitten jatkuis Lamminpäähän ja ylöjärvelle.

Taidankin laittaa runsaasti palautetta jahka kotiin pääsen joulun pyhiksi...

----------


## Precise

Toivottavasti linja-autoasemalla, Tuulensuulla, Metsolla ja Koskipuistossa toteutetaan pysäkkien radikaalia uudelleenjärjestelyä. Jokaisella seutulinjat on eristetty omalle pysäkilleen. Ainoaataan Keskustori H on toteutettu niin kuin pitääkin. Koskipuiston etelään suuntaavasta kolmesta pysäkistä kolmekymppinen on käytännössä ominut yhden kokonaan, seutulinjat yhdellä ja kaikki loput on ahdettu yhdelle pikkuiselle pysäkille. Varsin tällä viikolla pysäkillä on ollut isoja ongelmia, kun bussit eivät mahdu lähtemään ja tulemaan pysäkille.

Linja-autoasemankin pysäkit (etelään) voisi jakaa kahtia: toisella Hatanpäälle ja toisella Tampereen valtatielle ajavat linjat.

----------


## Rester

> Toivottavasti linja-autoasemalla, Tuulensuulla, Metsolla ja Koskipuistossa toteutetaan pysäkkien radikaalia uudelleenjärjestelyä.


Olisi kyllä enemmän kuin toivottavaa. Metsolle toimisi parhaiten samanlainen järjestely kuin sen vastinparilla Aleksanterin kirkolla, eli ei erikseen määrättyjä paikkoja, vaan koko alue olisi linjojen yhteisessä käytössä. Samanlainen järjestely voisi toimia jopa mainitsemassasi Koskipuiston pysäkillä etelään ajettaessa, mitään erillistä erottelua ei mielestäni nykyisin enää tarvita.

----------


## Jufo

> Ja kuten mainitsin, linjaston yhdistävyyttä tulisi myös miettiä kun arvotaan heilureiden päitä. Ehdotuksessa korostuu aivan liikaa linjat joilla pääsee lännestä rautatieasemalle, samalla kun linja-autoasemalle ei vaidotta pääse kuin linjoilla 11, 21, 26 ja 36 jotka kaikki kulkevat pari kertaa tunnissa. Tämän takia laittaisin tuon 13:n poikki torille jolloin ei moista apulinjaa 14 tarttis ollenkaan ja 12 sitten jatkuis Lamminpäähän ja ylöjärvelle.


Joo, totta. Toisaalta aiemmin tilanne oli tasan päinvastoin eli Kalkku-Tesoma-akselilta ei päässyt vaihdotta muualle kuin linja-autoasemalle (ennen linjaa 19 Tesoma-Atala). 

Kehittäisin ideaasi linjan 29 jakamisesta linjoiksi 19 ja 29 siten, että 19 jatkaisi Kalkusta Kalkuntietä ja Kankaantaan kautta nykyistä KJ-reittiä Nokialle. Tällöin saataisiin ainakin itä-Nokialta vaihdoton yhteys Tampereelle kustannustehokkaasti. Minun on vaikea kuvitella, että esim. vihnusjärveläiset kovin mielellään matkustavat liityntälinjalla ensin väärään suuntaan päästäkseen 70:lla moottoritietä keskustaan. Vuorovälit voisivat olla:

29 (Pitkäniemi - Villilä - Rahola - Keskustori - Linnainmaa): 30/30/60 (ruuhka/päivä/ilta)
19 (Pirkkalaistori - Kankaantaka - Vihnusjärvi - Kalkku - Villilä - Rahola - Keskustori - Linnainmaa - Risso): 30/30/60

Yhteinen vuoroväli olisi siis 15/15/30, ja iltaisin sekä Pitkäniemeen että Nokialle ajettaisiin molempiin tunnin välein, kuten myös Rissoon.

----------


## kuukanko

Kuten Eppu totesikin, suunnitelmassa on paljon linjastoa sekavoittavia ratkaisuja: 29:n haaroitus länsipäässä, 30:llä kaksi eri reittiä Lielahden päässä, 18:lla osalla vuoroista poikkeama Rissossa, erillisen apulinjan perustaminen 13:lle ja 36:n toimiminen vain syöttölinjana ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. Minusta sekavat ratkaisut pitäisi hyväksyä vain pienen kysynnän alueilla, missä tarkoituksena ei olekaan houkutella autoilijoita kyytiin, vaan yritetään vain järjestää pakkokäyttäjien palvelu mahdollisimman halvalla. Kehitys tässä kulkee eri suuntaan kuin edellisellä vuosikymmenellä, jolloin Tampereen linjastoa selkeytettiin (hyvällä menestyksellä).

Linjaston kehittämisen suunta Tampereella näyttää muuttuneen tällä vuosikymmenellä. Joitakin tiheävuoroväliseen palveluun tähtääviäkin ratkaisuja on tehty (esim. 22:n vuorovälin tihentäminen), mutta lisätarjonnasta iso osa on mennyt uusille silloin tällöin kulkeville täydentäville "räpellyslinjoille", jotka lähinnä muistuttavat minua entisajan Y-vuoroista. Selvästikään Tampereen linjastosuunnittelu ei kuulu enää Jarrett Walkerin koulukuntaan.

60:n uudesta reitistä Keskustorilta Pirkkalan kautta Nokialle tulee varsin outo. Luulisi, että katkaisemalla 60 Pirkkalaan ja jatkamalla 65:n vuoroista osa Pirkkalasta Nokialle tulisi enemmän käyttökelpoisia yhteyksiä (ainakin vaihdoton Nokia - Hervanta -yhteys säilyisi)

65:n siirto pois ohitustieltä on vähän kaksijakoinen. Pirkkala - Hervanta -yhteys hidastuu radikaalisti, mutta jos uuden reitin varrella on niin paljon muita matkustajia, että se mahdollistaa linjalle "oikean linjan" tarjonnan (mitä 30 min vuoroväli läpi päivän olisi), niin sitten muutos on mielestäni sen arvoinen. Kutosen länsipään poisto heikentää kuitenkin Hatanpää - Hervanta -yhteyttä, mikä ei kuulosta hyvältä.

Siivikkalan yhteyden siirto Pispalan valtatielle on sekin minusta kaksijakoinen asia. Vaikka se hidastaa yhteyttä keskustaan, niin ilman sitä 27:n ja 28:n tahdistaminen pitkällä yhteisellä osuudella ei onnistu.

30:n siirto Kalevaan tekee Sammonkadusta hyvän palvelutarjonnan aluetta, mikä on minusta hyvä ratkaisu. Samoin se mahdollistaa 30:n kehittymisen hyvän tarjonnan linjana. Kapasiteetin riittävyys 30:llä pitää kuitenkin turvata. Arkisin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella 30:n vuoroväli ei täsmää 17:n ja 25:n yhdistettyyn vuoroväliin ja kun kerran ainakin 17:ää aiotaan edelleenkin liikennöidä 20 min välein, pitäisi 30:n vuoroväli ruuhkan ulkopuolellakin tihentää sitten 10 minuuttiin.

7:n koukkaus rautatieaseman kautta on minusta outo ratkaisu. Koukkaukset ovat aina sen verran huonoja ratkaisuja, että niille pitäisi löytyä hyvin vahvat perusteet. Koskipuiston ja rautatieaseman välinen kävelymatka on niin lyhyt ja Hämeenkatua menee bussejakin niin paljon, ettei tuo koukkaus ole mielestäni perusteltu.

Nokian linjastossa on minun mielestäni hyvä, että tarjontaa siirretään moottoritielle. Raholan kautta matka-aika Tampereelle ei ole kilpailukykyinen henkilöautoihin verrattuna. Muuten linjastoratkaisu on kuitenkin outo. Kaikkein oudointa on linjojen päättäminen Tampereella linja-autoasemalle. Koska Hämeensillan itäpuolelle on Tampereella enemmän linjoja kuin länteen, pitäisi kaikki lännestä tulevat linjat jatkaa heilureina itäpuolelle. 71:n päättäminen Kalkkuun on sekin outoa, kun samalla kustannuksella voisi tarjota vaihdottomia yhteyksiä Tesoman suuntaan yhdistämällä lähdöt 17:n lähtöihin (vaatisi tosin ajantasauksen esim. Kalkussa, mutta se tuskin olisi suurempi ongelma kuin vaihdot Kalkun läpi menevillä matkustajilla). Lisäksi tuo täysiverinen bussista bussiin liityntä ei ole kovin houkuttelevaa, luulisi että Tampereelta tulevat vuorot olisi voinut jatkaa Nokialla linja-autoasemalta vielä eteenpäin korvaamaan sisäisten linjojen tarjontaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tai jos lähdettäisiin liikkeelle sen busseja jonouttavan tekijän, eli ylikapasiteetin (pysäkeille pääsyn odottaminen on usein ruuhka-aikaan viivästyksiä aihettava asia), poistamisesta liikkeelle. Jos sen jälkeen tapahtuu vielä samaa, katsotaan asiaa uudelleen.


Ei taida olla tuttu bussien jonoutumisilmiö, kun matkustajia on paljon ja vuorovälit lyhyet? Jos ei, niin ei ihmekään, sillä Tampereella tätä ei juurikaan esiinny, paitsi jonkin verran linjalla 30. Meillä syy ruuhkautumiseen on tosiaan mieluumminkin liian suuri vuoromäärä samalla kadulla. Juurikin kun 30 on tällä hetkellä suorituskykynsä ylärajalla, niin sen linjaaminen vielä Sammonkadunkin kautta ei tunnu fiksulta. Kompensaationa vuoroväli tihenee 10 minuuttiin, mutta tämä voi käytännössä johtaa juurikin tuohon jonoutumiseen: linjalla ruuhka-aikaan ajetaan 20 minuutin välein kahden auton letkana.

----------


## Precise

> Olisi kyllä enemmän kuin toivottavaa. Metsolle toimisi parhaiten samanlainen järjestely kuin sen vastinparilla Aleksanterin kirkolla, eli ei erikseen määrättyjä paikkoja, vaan koko alue olisi linjojen yhteisessä käytössä. Samanlainen järjestely voisi toimia jopa mainitsemassasi Koskipuiston pysäkillä etelään ajettaessa, mitään erillistä erottelua ei mielestäni nykyisin enää tarvita.


Kuulostaa itse asiassa molempiin varsin toimivalta, tosin Metsolla viimeisen (katoksettoman) pysäkin voisi varata Pyynikintorille päättäville.

----------


## killerpop

> Kuulostaa itse asiassa molempiin varsin toimivalta, tosin Metsolla viimeisen (katoksettoman) pysäkin voisi varata Pyynikintorille päättäville.


Mielummin siirtää se toinen katos sille paikkaa missä ei ole katosta, vielä parempi olisi tosin suuri katos ilman erillisiä katoksia. Pyynikintorille päättävien tuskin tuosta tarvii ketään poimia kyytiin, niin olisi suoraa hölmöyttä laittaa ne koukkaamaan toisten autojen eteen vaan antaa niiden purkaa Hämeenpuiston puoleisessa päässä. Ja toki muut pysäkille saapuvat bussit täyttäisivät pysäkkisyvennyksen aina Mustanlahdenkadun reunasta alkaen saapumisjärjestyksessään.

Pysäkkien suhteen paljon muutakin tekemistä olisi. Nykyinen pysäkki Pyynikintori 28 on kokonaisuutena hyvn onneton, kun asiakkaat odottaa autoa juurikin pysäkkikatoksella ja ensin pysäkille tuleva stoppaa siihen eikä viitsi ajaa yhtään pidemmälle. Pahimmillaan tuloksena on sotku, jossa pari autoa odottaa pysäkille pääsyä tai on pysähtynyt suojatien päälle. Ihan hyvin voisi hyödyntää Uimahallin puoleista pysäkkiä Sepänkadulle kääntyvillä nykyisillä linjoilla 7 ja 21, josta oli aikanaan niin helppo nousta linjan 50 kyytiin, kun pysäkki ei ollut ylikuormitettu. Toisaalta tuota pysäkkiä 28 jos siirrettäisiin edes reilu katoksenmitta vielä enempi länteen ja mieluusti poistettaisiin se pylväs, jossa roikkuu tällä hetkellä bussikaistaa osoittava merkki, joka toimii tehokkaana näköesteenä, tai osuu bussin poistumisovien kohdalle.

----------


## J_J

Onko esim. uuden linjan 96 liikennöitsijä tarkoitus kilpailuttaa, vai sosialisoidaanko Ruutana jatkossa TKL:n tuotantoon?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko esim. uuden linjan 96 liikennöitsijä tarkoitus kilpailuttaa, vai sosialisoidaanko Ruutana jatkossa TKL:n tuotantoon?


Joukkoliikennelautakunta päätti kokouksessaan 9.10. kilpailuttaa mm. linjan 95 Tampere - Ruutana - Kangasala. Kun ko. linjaa ei nyt oletettavasti perustetakaan, jää nähtäväksi, kilpailutetaanko linja 96.

Tampereen joukkoliikenne on sitoutunut omilla toimillaan edesauttamaan Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenteen toimintojen tehostamista sekä palvelujen määrällistä käyttämistä, minkä voisi arvata johtavan siihen, että 1.7.2014 TKL:n ajama liikenne ei ainakaan vähene. Jos 96 kilpailutetaan, niin sitten TKL:lle pitää järjestää jostain korvaavaa liikennettä 37:n tilalle.

----------


## Eppu

> Nokian linjastouudistus vaikuttaa aikamoiselta optimistiselta uhkapeliltä. Kenen pää on vadilla, jos se osoittautuu pannukakuksi ja matkustajat kaikkoavat? Jotenkin tuntuu, että uudistuksessa ei ole tehty tarpeeksi perusteellista taustatyötä. Kuten mainittu, Nokialta on myös lähiasiointia & työmatkailua Pitkäniemeen, Kalkkuun, Raholaan, Tesomalle ja Epilään. 70Y saisi ajaa vanhaa Nokiantietä läpi päivän ainakin kerran tunnissa, loput vuorot toki moottoritietä.
> 
> Muistan joskus lukeneeni, että Nokian ja Tampereen rajan ylittää noin 1000 matkustajaa arkivuorokaudessa. En ole varma sisälsikö se molemmat suunnat (Nokia->Tre ja Tre->Nokia) vai oliko matkustajia 1000 per suunta. Joka tapauksessa se on vain noin 5% Nokian asukasluvusta eli joukkoliikenteen matkustusosuus on todella huono.





> Nokian linjastossa on minun mielestäni hyvä, että tarjontaa siirretään moottoritielle. Raholan kautta matka-aika Tampereelle ei ole kilpailukykyinen henkilöautoihin verrattuna. Muuten linjastoratkaisu on kuitenkin outo. Kaikkein oudointa on linjojen päättäminen Tampereella linja-autoasemalle. Koska Hämeensillan itäpuolelle on Tampereella enemmän linjoja kuin länteen, pitäisi kaikki lännestä tulevat linjat jatkaa heilureina itäpuolelle. 71:n päättäminen Kalkkuun on sekin outoa, kun samalla kustannuksella voisi tarjota vaihdottomia yhteyksiä Tesoman suuntaan yhdistämällä lähdöt 17:n lähtöihin (vaatisi tosin ajantasauksen esim. Kalkussa, mutta se tuskin olisi suurempi ongelma kuin vaihdot Kalkun läpi menevillä matkustajilla). Lisäksi tuo täysiverinen bussista bussiin liityntä ei ole kovin houkuttelevaa, luulisi että Tampereelta tulevat vuorot olisi voinut jatkaa Nokialla linja-autoasemalta vielä eteenpäin korvaamaan sisäisten linjojen tarjontaa.


Nokian linjastosta onkin mielestäni tulossa pelkkä farssi. Kun runkokuljetin on edelleen bussi, on tällainen bussista toiseen vaihtaminen taatusti omiaan karkottamaan asiakkaita. Kuukanko on oikeassa siinä että lännestä tuleva liikenne kannattaa yhdistää idän suuntaan. Pohdin tuossa että Nokian liikenne olisi ollut järkevää yhdistää esim Sorilan ja Ruutanan suuntaan; sorilasta tuleva linja mo-tietä viholan kautta Nokian keskustaan ja Ruutanasta tuleva mo-tietä kiertäen pohjois-Nokian kautta keskustaan. Lisäksi tuo nokiantietä ajava Pitkäniemeen päättävä linja samantien jatkuisi suoraan Nokian keskustaan, koska Pitkäniemi päätepysäkkinä on mielestäni älytön.

----------


## lunastaja

> 30:n siirto Kalevaan tekee Sammonkadusta hyvän palvelutarjonnan aluetta


Kyllä Sammonkatu on ollut jo muutaman vuoden erinomaisen joukkoliikennepalvelun aluetta arkisin, lauantaisin ja pyhinä. 30 tuo keskustan suuntaan lähinnä jo valmiiksi täynnä olevia busseja.





> 7:n koukkaus rautatieaseman kautta on minusta outo ratkaisu. Koukkaukset ovat aina sen verran huonoja ratkaisuja, että niille pitäisi löytyä hyvin vahvat perusteet. Koskipuiston ja rautatieaseman välinen kävelymatka on niin lyhyt ja Hämeenkatua menee bussejakin niin paljon, ettei tuo koukkaus ole mielestäni perusteltu.


Esitin oman arveluni ratkaisun syistä jo aiemmin. Toinen omituisuus on Sarankulmankadun linjaus ja Lentokentänkadun hylkääminen. Erikoisinta on se, että 26 vedetään myös kulkemaan Sarankulmankadun kautta. Sarankulmankadun osuudella ei ole asutusta, eteläpuoli on ratapihaa ja pohjoispuolella teollisuutta, jonka työntekijät eivät parkkipaikkojen määrän perusteella varmasti kulje bussilla tulevaisuudessakaan. Tuolla parin kilometrin osuudella (Ilmailunkadun risteys-Hatanpään koulu) taitaa muuten olla tasan yksi pysäkkipari.

----------


## Precise

> Nokian linjastosta onkin mielestäni tulossa pelkkä farssi. Kun runkokuljetin on edelleen bussi, on tällainen bussista toiseen vaihtaminen taatusti omiaan karkottamaan asiakkaita. Kuukanko on oikeassa siinä että lännestä tuleva liikenne kannattaa yhdistää idän suuntaan. Pohdin tuossa että Nokian liikenne olisi ollut järkevää yhdistää esim Sorilan ja Ruutanan suuntaan; sorilasta tuleva linja mo-tietä viholan kautta Nokian keskustaan ja Ruutanasta tuleva mo-tietä kiertäen pohjois-Nokian kautta keskustaan. Lisäksi tuo nokiantietä ajava Pitkäniemeen päättävä linja samantien jatkuisi suoraan Nokian keskustaan, koska Pitkäniemi päätepysäkkinä on mielestäni älytön.


Ihan kiva idea. Ai niin, unohdit Nokian keskustan kokonaan! Uusi ehdotettu järjestelmä on hyvä ja asiakkaan kannalta selkeä. On tosin järjetöntä katkaista linja ruuhkaiselle Keskustorille, vaikka se tehtiinkin pakon edessä. Idästä Keskustorille päättäviä linjoja löytyy yllin kyllin.




> Toinen omituisuus on Sarankulmankadun linjaus ja Lentokentänkadun hylkääminen. Erikoisinta on se, että 26 vedetään myös kulkemaan Sarankulmankadun kautta. Sarankulmankadun osuudella ei ole asutusta, eteläpuoli on ratapihaa ja pohjoispuolella teollisuutta, jonka työntekijät eivät parkkipaikkojen määrän perusteella varmasti kulje bussilla tulevaisuudessakaan. Tuolla parin kilometrin osuudella (Ilmailunkadun risteys-Hatanpään koulu) taitaa muuten olla tasan yksi pysäkkipari.


Höytämön linjaa ei ainakaan voi laittaa kulkemaan Lentokentänkatua pitkin, vaikka se jonkun linjan ehdottomasti tarvitsee. Epäilen, että jo nyt ehdotettu reitti Hatanpään sairaalan kautta on ainakin psykologisesti liian hidas reitti Höytämöstä Keskustaan matkaavalle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä Sammonkatu on ollut jo muutaman vuoden erinomaisen joukkoliikennepalvelun aluetta arkisin, lauantaisin ja pyhinä.


Kaikki on suhteellista. Sammonkadulla on nykyään ruuhka-aikaankin yli 10 minuutin vuorovälejä, joten parantamisen varaa on. Sitten kun ruuhka-aikaan päästään max. 5 min vuoroväleihin ja muulloin max. 8 min vuoroväleihin, ollaan vasta minusta erinomaisella tasolla. Vasta silloin bussia voi käyttää kunnolla aikatauluja katsomatta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kaikki on suhteellista. Sammonkadulla on nykyään ruuhka-aikaankin yli 10 minuutin vuorovälejä, joten parantamisen varaa on. Sitten kun ruuhka-aikaan päästään max. 5 min vuoroväleihin ja muulloin max. 8 min vuoroväleihin, ollaan vasta minusta erinomaisella tasolla. Vasta silloin bussia voi käyttää kunnolla aikatauluja katsomatta.


Kaupungin joukkoliikenneinsinööri taas oli ainakin viime vuonna sitä mieltä, että toisaalta kymmentä minuuttia pienemmällä vuorovälillä normaalin kaupunkiliikenteen seassa bussien jonoutuminen on väistämätöntä. Eli tuo max 8 minuuttia busseilla vaatisikin jo btr-tyyppisiä ratkaisuja.

----------


## Rester

Sammonkadulla on kyllä toisaalta vahvat valoetuudet, joiden ansiosta matka ei tule viivästymään juurikaan muun liikenteen takia. Ainoa ongelma, minkä tuossa näen, on kapasiteetti: nykyisellä vuorovälillä autot (linjalla 30) tulevat jo hervantalaisista täyteen istumakuormaan. 7,5 minuutin vuoroväliä olisi kannattanut edes yrittää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaupungin joukkoliikenneinsinööri taas oli ainakin viime vuonna sitä mieltä, että toisaalta kymmentä minuuttia pienemmällä vuorovälillä normaalin kaupunkiliikenteen seassa bussien jonoutuminen on väistämätöntä.


Nykyisellä epäsäännöllisellä vuorovälillä jonoutuminen ainakin on jokapäiväinen ilmiö, joten tasainen esim. 7,5 min vuoroväli ei ainakaan muuttaisi tilannetta huonompaan suuntaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Nykyisellä epäsäännöllisellä vuorovälillä jonoutuminen ainakin on jokapäiväinen ilmiö, joten tasainen esim. 7,5 min vuoroväli ei ainakaan muuttaisi tilannetta huonompaan suuntaan.


Linjalla 30 olis ruuhkassa tuo 7, 5 min melkeinpä pakollinen juttu. 10 min ei riitä mitenkään jos ja kun linja palvelee Hervantaa, Sammonkatua, Lielahtea ja Lentävänniemeä.

----------


## Rester

Hyvänä kompromissina voisi ainakin ruuhkasuuntiin 30:llä tarjota tuota 7,5 minuutin vuoroväliä, jos jostain syystä ei halukkuutta tai tahtotilaa kokonaan tuon vuorovälin käyttämiseen ei vielä tänä vuonna ole.

----------


## lunastaja

> Kaikki on suhteellista. Sammonkadulla on nykyään ruuhka-aikaankin yli 10 minuutin vuorovälejä, joten parantamisen varaa on. Sitten kun ruuhka-aikaan päästään max. 5 min vuoroväleihin ja muulloin max. 8 min vuoroväleihin, ollaan vasta minusta erinomaisella tasolla. Vasta silloin bussia voi käyttää kunnolla aikatauluja katsomatta.


Ei aikatauluja paljon kannata katsella esim. Kalevan uimahallin pysäkillä arkisin:

*7* 

00/37 

06/27 

09/25 

19/17 

29/25 

32/37 

35/Y17x 

37/27 

39/17 

49/25 

59/17  


*8* 

02/37 

07/27 

09/25 

19/17 

29/25 

32/37 

35/Y17x 

37/27 

39/17 

49/25 

59/17  


Ja sunnuntaisinkin illalla:


*21*

06/27 

16/25 

26/17 

36/27 

46/25 

56/17

----------


## Elias

En näe mitään järkeä linjan 30 siirtämisessä Sammonkadulle. Arkiaamuisin autot on jo Hervannan valtaväylälle tullessaan seisomakuormassa eikä sinne paljoa kyytiläisiä mahdu Sammonkadulta. Hidastaa linjaa. Mielestäni Sammonkadulle on ihan tälläkin hetkellä riittävän hyvä tarjonta. Ja kyllä, 7,5 minuutin vuoroväli tarvitaan kolmekymppiselle.

Jos välttämättä halutaan Hervanta-Sammonkatu -yhteyksiä, niin miten olisi vaikka ruuhkalinja 39 Pyynikintori-Sammonkatu-Hervanta? Ruuhka-aikaan ja suunnilleen samoilla aikatauluilla kuin 39 kulki 2011-2012 talvikaudella. (n. 20 min välein, 2-3 kertaa tunnissa)

----------


## Tompsoni

^Tuossa olisi kyllä loistava ehdotus, kannatan itse sitä. Mutta jos 30 kuitenkin siirretään Sammonkadulla niin kannattaisi hommata nivelbusseja ruuhkaan tai jotain muita vastaavia niin kyytiinkin mahtuu (jos 7000 ei ole vielä poistettu liikenteestä)

Otin muuten myös kantaa tuohon linjan 96 reittiin, ehdotin että tekisi (sakko)lenkin Mäentakusenkadun kautta koska sen lähialueilta tulee paljon opiskelijoita jotka menevät Sammonkadulle kouluun tai jonnekkin mikä on matkan varrella. Saa nähdä kuinka sitten käy. Jos reittiä ei muuteta niin monien opiskelijoiden matka-aika pitkittyy ja hankaloituu huomattavasti.

----------


## Precise

Minä taas en lämpene enää yhdellekään 39-linjan tekoelvytysyritykselle. Linja 30 Sammonkadulle, ja tarvittaessa vuoroväliä ruuhka-aikaan 5 minuuttiin, joukkoliikenne-etuuksien merkittävää parantamista (esimerkiksi bussien kääntymiskaista Sarvijaakonkadulta Hervannan valtaväylälle, Sammonkadun uudistusten nopeuttaminen, pysäkkivälien muutokset Sammonkadulla jne.) ja järeämmän kaluston käyttämistä - ja tämähän tarkoittaisi oikeastaan ratikkaa, sillä en usko, että väliaikaiseksi ratkaisuksi hankittaisiin nivelbusseja.

JOLI:n julkaisemalla videolla Siivikkalan linjan 28 reittimuutosta Lielahdessa ja Pispala-Amurissa perustellaan sillä, että linja 21+30 tuo valtavan liikennöintikapasiteetin tyhjälle Paasikiventielle, kun taas Pispalan ja Lielahden väliselle liikenteelle nähdään potentiaalista kysyntää ja siinä samassa saadaan turvattua 15 min vuoroväli jokaisena päivänä Lielahden ja TAYS:in välille linja 16:n poistuttua.

Lämpenen tälle muuten, mutta linjan 27 kummankin suunnan aktiivisena käyttäjänä voin sanoa, että linja on aivan järkyttävän hidas ja olen ehdottanut JOLI:lle ja täälläkin sen nopeuttamista. Nyt suunnitelma vastaa pyyntöön osittain itäpäässä. Länsipäähän ei tosin tehty mitään, ja tuota tikittävää aikatauluntuhoajapommia ollaan virittämässä myös 28:aan. Voin vielä jotenkin sulattaa Siivikkalan linjan siirtämisen Pispalan valtatielle, jos reitti siirretään Lielahdessa Enqvistinkadulle, Amurin kurvi poistetaan (tai molemmat linjat siirretään kokopituudeltaan Satakunnankadulle) ja Vaitinaron solmua parannetaan. Keskustan suuntaan ajettaessa risteys toimii vielä hyvin, mutta toiseen suuntaan mutkat ovat tiukat ja risteykset hitaat.

Tässä taas mennään niihin ongelmiin, joita ratikan kanssa on ollut, mutta esitänkin Vaitinaron liittymäongelmaan hurjan ratkaisun. Ehdotan joukkoliikennereitin luomista Enqvistinkadulta Pohjanmaantielle vastaavasti, miten ratikatkin olisivat reittiä liikennöineet Paasikiventien vaihtoehdossa. Ratikan linjaushan on vielä auki, mutta toteuttaisin hankkeen joka tapauksessa. Visiossa bussit saisivat ajaa Pohjanmaantien läpi myös Lielahden suuntaan rautatiesillan ali asti, josta käännytään liikennevalo-ohjatussa risteyksestä vasemmalle Vaitinaronkadun yli kulkevalle sillalle ja joukkoliikenneväylälle. Lopuksi Paasikiventie ylitetään olemassa olevalla sillalla ja reitti laskeutuu Enqvistinkadulle uuteen jokerivalolliseen risteykseen. Pohjanmaantiellä bussien kääntyminen Lielahdesta tultaessa oikealle toteutetaan liikennevalo-ohituksena. Väylä on kaksikaistainen ja -suuntainen, mutta kustannussyistä sillat ovat yksisuuntaisia ja liikennevalo-ohjattuja Helsingin 550:n etuusväylien tapaan. Tämä on tuskin ongelma 15 minuutin vuorovälillä.

----------


## ultrix

> Tämä auttaakin juuri nyt kovin paljon, kun ne kaikki 4 junaa päivässä eivät pysähdy missään ennen Tamperetta.


Seitsemän junaa suuntaansa. Toki eivät pysähdy ennen Tamperetta, mutta Tesomalle on par'aikaa suunnitteilla taajamajunaseisake. Jos asuisin Nokialla, kulkisin todennäköisesti Tampereelle useammin nykyiselläkin junatarjonnalla (aamujunat Tampereelle 6:30, 7:30 ja 8:37, matka-aika 14 min) kuin bussilla. Tampereen rautatieaseman ympäristö on kuitenkin kaupunkiseudun työpaikkaintensiivisin alue, joka tiivistyy entisestäänkin lähivuosina (Kansi, Asemakeskus, Ratapihankatu).




> Tulevalla linjastolla paitsioon jää myös Sarpatti, tosin kulkeehan sieltä tuo 60 arkisin tunnin välein Pirkkalan ja Kurikan kautta :-/


Kulkeehan sieltä myös osa 79:n vuoroista. Myös vaihto 60 -> 29 voi toimia? Olen toki samaa mieltä, että tämä on uudistuksen huonoimpia puolia.





> Missä ovat ne jokin aika sitten olemassa olleet suunnitelmat, jossa jokin linja olisi jatkanut Tesomalta Nokian cittarille asti?


Kuulemma Nokian joukkoliikennemäärärahat eivät riittäneet 36:n jatkamiseen Myllypurosta Nokialle, mikä oli kyllä iso pettymys.




> No, kuitenkin tuo Nokiantien hylkääminen on hommassa järkyttävintä, etenkin kun tuo väylä ei edes ole mitenkään olennaisesti motaria hitaampi. Ruuhkalinjat on tietty asia erikseen ja niitä voi sen kautta ajattaakin.


Jos näin on, niin sittenhän 70 voidaan siirtää pelkällä teknisellä reittipäätöksellä takaisin Nokiantielle milloin vain. Oleellistahan on se, että millä linjareitillä 60 min kierrosaika NokiaTampere riittää.




> Minulla oli jotenkin muistikuva että sinä kannatit tuota 16 numeroa tuolle enemmän tai vähemmän vahvasti joten olin ihan varma että tämä muutos olisi saanut sinut repimään peliverkkarisi. Muistin sitten väärin. Täytyypä ehdottaa tämän linja muuttamista sitten numerolle 16.


Muistit todella väärin, ks.:




> Nimenomaan uudistus pitää ajaa läpi vaiheittain. Ensinnäkin lähtisin rakentamaan runkolinjoja suurten linjastomuutosten yhteydessä. Linjanumerossa 16 uuden runkolinjan PirkkalaKoskipuistoLentola on järkeä lähinnä siksi, koska se pysyy samana Teiskontien, Koilliskeskuksen ja Orimuskadun matkustajilla ja on tällä korvattavan lentokenttälinjan 61:n palindromi Pirkkalan päässä.
> 
> Jos halutaan siirtyä tähän runkolinjat = 110-systeemiin, niin numeron 16 sijaan loogista olisi käyttää molempien linjapäiden olemassaolevaa yhteistä nimittäjää, eli joko ykköstä tai kutosta. Itse asiassa nyt kun asiaa tarkemmin miettii, numero 1 voisi olla jopa paras mahdollinen vaihtoehto tällä Nuolialantien päälinjalla, koska ykkösen reitti muuttuu joka tapauksessa Härmälän päässä, ja linja jää selvästi uuden runkolinjan varjoon.


^ Tästä viestistä inspiroituneena lähetin samantien sähköpostia Häyryselle ja Periviidalle, mikä suureksi ilokseni kantoikin hedelmää.




> Tämän toteutuessahan nämä pienet numerot olisivatkin mielenkiintoisia; pitkä 1-linja Pirkkalasta Kangasalan puolelle, lyhyt 2 Pyynikintori-Rauhaniemi, lyhyt 3 Keskustori-Petsamo, ei 4:sta, pitkä 5 Keskustori-Vuores-Hervanta-TAYS, lyhyt 6 Hervanta-TAYS, lyhyt 7 Keskustori-Pirkkahalli-Pere, ei 8:a eikä 9:ä...


 Mun mielestäni linjanumeron lyhyys ei kerro linjan pituudesta mitään, mutta sen pitäisi kertoa hyvästä palvelutasosta  joka ei nyt tosiaankaan toteudu.
Jos mä saisin päättää, yhdistäisin seiskan ja kolmosen yhdeksi kolmoseksi (joka ei toki vielä olisi runkolinjatasoinen), kutonen joutaisi olla vaikka 39 (jolloin Hervannasta Kauksulle kulkisi 38 ja 39, ja Takahuhdintiellä parhaassa tapauksessa 19, 29 ja 39). Vitosesta tulee Vuoreksen kasvaessa runkolinja. Ja kuten olen tässä ketjussa muutamaan kertaan ehdottanutkin, esiratikka Lentsu-Herwood saisi olla numerolla 4, joka toki menisi aika äkkiä kierrätykseen. Tällöin numerot 7-9 voitaisiin antaa sopivan tilaisuuden tullen olemassaoleville runkolinjoille.





> Tämä miltei lapsenuskoa muistuttava usko muutosten positiiviseen vaikutukseen jaksaa aina yllättää minut. Miksi aina sitä asiakasta, joka jo käyttää palvelua ja maksaa siitä, pitää potkia ja rangaista huonontavilla muutoksilla, joilla yritetään (huom! yritetään koska mitään konkreettista varmuutta muutoksen positiivisestä tuloksesta ei ole olemassa arvioita lukuun ottamatta) kalastella uusia asiakkaita? On itsestään selvää, että jo autoa käyttävän ihmisen muuttaminen joukkoliikennekäyttäjäksi on kovan työn takana.


En ole vakuuttunut siitä, että muutos onnistuu  erityisesti sen takia, koska Nokian runkokuljetusvälineenä on tässä mallissa bussi eikä juna  mutta koska päätös on jo tehty, on pakko toivoa parasta. Oma suosikkini oli nimim. Allisonin dippatyössä esitetty malli, jossa Nokian keskustasta lähdetään kahta runkoreittiä Tampereelle: Myllyhaan ja Kankaantaan kautta Nokiantietä ja Viholan kautta motaria, minkä lisäksi 79 suoraan Nokian valtatietä motarille ja lisäksi linja Nokian Cittarilta Kalkun ja Tesoman kautta TAYS:lle.

Työmatkojansa autoilevia on kahta sorttia: niitä, jotka autoilevat siksi, koska autoilu ruuhkassakin on kivempaa kuin mikään joukkoliikenne ja niitä, jotka autoilevat siksi, koska arki ei sujuisi joukkoliikennettä käyttäen. Varmasti joidenkin tyytyväisten Paunun asiakkaiden arjen matkaketju huononee, mutta toivottavasti heitä useampien matkaketju joukkoliikenteellä helpottuu niin, että suunta on nimenomaan autoilusta joukkoliikenteeseen. 

Nokian linjastomuutoksen ehdottomasti paras puoli on siinä, että linjasto selkeytyy oleellisesti. Ruuhkatunteina myöskään vaihdottomia yhteyttä ei viedä kokonaan, vaan kaikkialle on vartin vuoroväli, joka toinen vuoro on vaihdoton ja toinen vaihdollinen. Samalla Nokian sisäinen matkustaminen helpottuu oleellisesti.




> Jos oikeasti haluttaisiin joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääntymistä, sitä joukkoliikennetarjontaakin tulisi kasvattaa huomattavasti reitein ja tiheämpinä vuoroväleinä.


Juuri näin, mutta mistä määrärahat? Kannattaisin ilman muuta 10 minuutin välein liikennöintiä aamusta iltaan Nokian jokaiseen kolkkaan, kunhan se myös luvattaisiin rahoittaa.




> Ja mikä olisi kaikkein oleellisinta, kysyttäisiin asiakkailta eli käyttäjiltä mitä he oikeasti haluavat. Tietysti käyttäjienkin aktivointi tähän on haastavaa mutta se olisi palkitsevaa. Ja veikkaan, että tulokset olisivat varmasti monia yllättävät mutta silti toimivammat kuin nykyiset pöydän takaa tehdyt


Mun käsittääkseni nokialaisilta kysyttiin pariinkin otteeseen palautetta linjastovaihtoehdoista, minkä jälkeen rakennettiin kompromissina nyt päätetty linjasto.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:13 ----------




> Tosin kun tähän järjettömään uudelleennumerointiin kerran lähdetään, lienee vain ajan kysymys, koska 18 muuttuu numerolle 8, 29 > 9, jne.


Olisi kiva kuulla, mikä runkolinjanumeroinnissa on mielestäsi järjetöntä. Tämän viestiketjun sivulta 4 en löytänyt valideja argumentteja. 

Todettakoon, että numeroiden suin päin muuttaminen ei ole perusteltua, jos linjanumerot ovat vakiintuneet. Siksi olisin varovainen linjojen 18 ja 22 kanssa, ja 29:n numeroa en muuttaisi ollenkaan (koska se ajatus apulinjasta Keskustori-Risso oli aivan mahtava).




> Minua kiinnostaisi tietää tarkemmin mikä tämä lobbauskanava on? Oletko esim. töissä Jolissa? Yritin kysyä asiaa yksityisviestillä mutta yksityisviestikansiosi on täynnä eikä profiilisissasi oleva Hotmail-osoite smk_87@hotmail.com ole käytössä, joten sinuun ei saa yhteyttä.
> 
> Kysyn tätä siksi, että mua häiritsee lukea tätä keskustelua, kun en tiedä kuka kirjoittaa tänne maallikkona ja kuka vaikuttajana, ja haluaisin tähän selvyyden.


Lobbauskanavana oli sähköposti ja toisaalta myös Härmälän asukasilta, jossa sain taustatukea paikalliselta kyläpäälliköltä J. Skogbergiltä.

Olin JOLIssa tutkintooni kuuluvassa palkallisessa harjoittelussa talvella 2010-11, minkä jälkeen tein viime keväänä JOLIn toimeksiannosta seudullisen linjakartan. JOLI on toki tämänhetkinen unelmatyöpaikkani.  :Wink:  

Poistin Hotmail-osoitteeni näkyvistä, koska se oli vain MSN Messenger-osoitteeni, ja Mesehän lakkautettiin taannoin. Poistin myös pari viestiä lähetetyistä, joten nyt pitäisi tulla perille yv:t.




> Killerpopin kanssa olen samaa mieltä, että Sammonkatu saa jatkossa ylipalvelua. Toinen josta voi supistaa on Lentävänniemen sunnuntai-liikenne. Aiemmin 30 min vuoroväli, nyt yhtäkkiä 15 min.


Mun yleinen käsitys koko remontista on, että "mahtuuko kaikki kyytiin"? Erityisesti jos Kalkun ja Lamminpään vuoroväliä pidennetään ja valmiiksi kuormitettu 30 tuodaan Sammonkadulle. 30 ei ole ylipalvelua, mutta sen kapasiteetti ei sellaisenaan kerta kaikkiaan riitä. Ei edes nykyisellä reitillään Iidesrannan kautta. Voisi olla viksumpaa tuoda 23 Sammonkadulle?

Lentävänniemen sunnuntailiikenteen suhteen: kumpi lakkautetaan sunnuntaiksi, Federleynkadun vai Vähäniemenkadun liikenne? Vai ajetaanko molempiin haaroihin 60 min välein?




> Miten se kehittyisi kun ympärillä ei ole "mitään"? Ihmisillä on tapana hoitaa omia asioita samalla kun kulkevat vaikkapa töistä kotia, ja kaikille ei ehkä riitä yksi siwa ja Poliisi....


No nyt Nokian kaupunginkirjastokin on muuttamassa sinne ja Nokian aseman ympäristö on radan molemmin puolin merkitty yleiskaavassa kaavamerkinnällä C eli keskustatoimintojen alue, eli sinne voi tulla periaatteessa ihan mitä vaan.




> Toki tuossa on myös se ero että Kannelmäen ja Helsingin Rautatieaseman välillä on asemia neljä. Nokian ja Tampereen välillä nolla. Ei se juna paljon lohduta niitä jotka haluaa vaikka Pyynikille ammattikouluun.


Mun nähdäkseni tästä voi vetää lähinnä sen johtopäätöksen, että rakennetaan sille junalle lisää seisakkeita. Kalkku, Tesoma, Lielahti, Santalahti, Amuri ja Tampella, kuten lähijunaketjuissa on jo vuosikaudet puhuttu ja jopa virallisestikin. Tosin ihan viimeisimmissä selvityksissä Santalahti, Amuri ja Tampella on pudotettu pois  kestämättömin perustein.




> Nokian linjastouudistus vaikuttaa aikamoiselta optimistiselta uhkapeliltä. Kenen pää on vadilla, jos se osoittautuu pannukakuksi ja matkustajat kaikkoavat? Jotenkin tuntuu, että uudistuksessa ei ole tehty tarpeeksi perusteellista taustatyötä. Kuten mainittu, Nokialta on myös lähiasiointia & työmatkailua Pitkäniemeen, Kalkkuun, Raholaan, Tesomalle ja Epilään. 70Y saisi ajaa vanhaa Nokiantietä läpi päivän ainakin kerran tunnissa, loput vuorot toki moottoritietä.
> 
> Muistan joskus lukeneeni, että Nokian ja Tampereen rajan ylittää noin 1000 matkustajaa arkivuorokaudessa. En ole varma sisälsikö se molemmat suunnat (Nokia->Tre ja Tre->Nokia) vai oliko matkustajia 1000 per suunta. Joka tapauksessa se on vain noin 5% Nokian asukasluvusta eli joukkoliikenteen matkustusosuus on todella huono.


Itse vetäisin tosta joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuudesta sen johtopäätöksen, että nykyinen joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on todella huono. Viiden vuoden päästä ollaan viisaampia ja tiedetään kulkutapaosuutta tuijottamalla, oliko uudistus fiasko vai menestys. Toivottavasti ennen sitä tehdään edes pieniä muutoksia, kuten 36:n jatko Nokialle ja taajamajunaliikenteen vuorojen + seisakkeiden lisääminen.

Ja uudistushan vain parantaa paikallisliikennettä, Nokian sisällä pääsee kaikkialle, myös Pitkäänniemeen helposti ja Tesomalle pääsee 36:n jatkeen ja Tesoman seisakkeen puutteessa matkustamalla Kalkkuun ja vaihtamalla 17:aan. Samalla tekniikalla myös Raholaan, Pitkässäniemessä vaihto.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:13 ----------




> Ehdotan joukkoliikennereitin luomista Enqvistinkadulta Pohjanmaantielle vastaavasti, miten ratikatkin olisivat reittiä liikennöineet Paasikiventien vaihtoehdossa. Ratikan linjaushan on vielä auki, mutta toteuttaisin hankkeen joka tapauksessa. Visiossa bussit saisivat ajaa Pohjanmaantien läpi myös Lielahden suuntaan rautatiesillan ali asti, josta käännytään liikennevalo-ohjatussa risteyksestä vasemmalle Vaitinaronkadun yli kulkevalle sillalle ja joukkoliikenneväylälle. Lopuksi Paasikiventie ylitetään olemassa olevalla sillalla ja reitti laskeutuu Enqvistinkadulle uuteen jokerivalolliseen risteykseen. Pohjanmaantiellä bussien kääntyminen Lielahdesta tultaessa oikealle toteutetaan liikennevalo-ohituksena. Väylä on kaksikaistainen ja -suuntainen, mutta kustannussyistä sillat ovat yksisuuntaisia ja liikennevalo-ohjattuja Helsingin 550:n etuusväylien tapaan. Tämä on tuskin ongelma 15 minuutin vuorovälillä.


Itse ehdotan halvempaa ratkaisua: sovitaan ELY:n kanssa siitä, että joukkoliikenne-etuudet tulevat myös valtatien 12 liittymiin. Se on suurin yksittäinen joukkoliikennehidaste esimerkiksi nykyisellä linjalla 16, ja ko. valtatien liikennevaloissa seisomiseen tuhlaantuu ehkä jopa satojatuhansia joukkoliikenne-euroja vuosittain.

Jos Enqvistinkadulta Pohjanmaantielle pääsisi nollaviive-etuuksin, ei tarvitsisi rakentaa sellusillalle bussikatua.

----------


## Precise

> Itse vetäisin tosta joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuudesta sen johtopäätöksen, että nykyinen joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on todella huono. Viiden vuoden päästä ollaan viisaampia ja tiedetään kulkutapaosuutta tuijottamalla, oliko uudistus fiasko vai menestys. Toivottavasti ennen sitä tehdään edes pieniä muutoksia, kuten 36:n jatko Nokialle ja taajamajunaliikenteen vuorojen + seisakkeiden lisääminen.


Itse priorisoisin ennen kaikkea sen huippuluokan hinta-laatusuhteen omaavan seisakkeiden lisäämisen. Niiden rakentaminen on verrattain halpaa, mutta palvelu paranee merkittävästi. Myös esillä ollut ehdotettu asemaväli Tampella - Amuri - Santalahti - Lielahti - Tesoma - Kalkku kuulostaa toimivalta. Asemat pystyyn vain ja junaliikennettä käyntiin - kysyntää riittää varmasti Seutu+VR-lipun laajetessa ensi kesänä ja toivottavasti myös käytön yksikertaistuessa (kahden kortin järjestelmä ei ole kovin moderni).





> Itse ehdotan halvempaa ratkaisua: sovitaan ELY:n kanssa siitä, että joukkoliikenne-etuudet tulevat myös valtatien 12 liittymiin. Se on suurin yksittäinen joukkoliikennehidaste esimerkiksi nykyisellä linjalla 16, ja ko. valtatien liikennevaloissa seisomiseen tuhlaantuu ehkä jopa satojatuhansia joukkoliikenne-euroja vuosittain.
> 
> Jos Enqvistinkadulta Pohjanmaantielle pääsisi nollaviive-etuuksin, ei tarvitsisi rakentaa sellusillalle bussikatua.


Edelleen jää ratkaistamatta ongelma, jossa Lielahteen suuntaavat bussit joutuvat kurvailemaan Vaitinaron solmussa -> reitin mutkittelu -> psykologinen este. Oman kokemukseni mukaan liikennevaloetuudet toimivat vaihtelevasti eivätkä anna suurta aikatauluetua, mutta voi olla, että en vain ole nähnyt järjestelmää tosi toimissa. Parhaiten järjestelmää pääsee vertailemaan vaikkapa Hatanpäällä, jossa ajaa lissuttomia seutubusseja ja lissullisia sinisiä busseja. Erikoisimpia ovat tilanteet, jolloin liikennevalot "lyövät punaiset päin bussin naamaa".

Liikennevalo-ohitukset Paasikiventielle ovat hieno ja kannatettava idea, toivottavasti niille löytyy käyttöä vielä ratikan jälkeenkin (kulkeeko Lielahteen suoria bussilinjoja jatkossa?).

----------


## tkp

> Mun käsittääkseni nokialaisilta kysyttiin pariinkin otteeseen palautetta linjastovaihtoehdoista, minkä jälkeen rakennettiin kompromissina nyt päätetty linjasto.


Niin, annettiin kaksi vaihtoehtoa, joista sitten piti valita. Vaihtoehtoa, joka olisi ollut edes vähän nykyisen tapainen, ei annettu. Eli ei asukkailta edes kysytty, haluavatko he muutosta. Ainut konkrettiinen muutos palautteiden perusteella oli se että lisättiin suoria vuoroja Edenin tienhaarasta Tampereelle, jotka Joli oli kokonaan (viisaudessaan?) jättänyt pois alkuperäisestä suunnitelmasta.




> No nyt Nokian kaupunginkirjastokin on muuttamassa sinne ja Nokian aseman ympäristö on radan molemmin puolin merkitty yleiskaavassa kaavamerkinnällä C eli keskustatoimintojen alue, eli sinne voi tulla periaatteessa ihan mitä vaan.


Niin, periaatteessa. Nokialla ainut suurempi rakennushanke lähitulevaisuudessa on Prisma, joka ei ole tulossa lähellekään asemaa, ja muut suuret kauppakeskittymät löytyy jo ennestään.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Varmasti joidenkin tyytyväisten Paunun asiakkaiden arjen matkaketju huononee, mutta toivottavasti heitä useampien matkaketju joukkoliikenteellä helpottuu niin, että suunta on nimenomaan autoilusta joukkoliikenteeseen.


Toivossa on hyvä elää, mutta kannattaa varautua myös pettymyksiin. 




> Nokian linjastomuutoksen ehdottomasti paras puoli on siinä, että linjasto selkeytyy oleellisesti. Ruuhkatunteina myöskään vaihdottomia yhteyttä ei viedä kokonaan, vaan kaikkialle on vartin vuoroväli, joka toinen vuoro on vaihdoton ja toinen vaihdollinen. Samalla Nokian sisäinen matkustaminen helpottuu oleellisesti.


Siis eikö Kankaantaan/Myllyhaan kautta sekä suoraan moottoritietä Viholaan ajeta 60 minuutin välein ruuhkassa? Eli eihän joka toinen ole vaihdoton....Vai tarkoitatko sitä, että väki istuu esim. sen Kankaantaan/Myllyhaan lenkin kyydissä päästäkseen sitten sinne Koskenmäkeen? Jolloin todellakin joka toinen on vaihdoton mutta se toinen matka on ajallisesti aika pitkä. Ja tietysti ihan kaikkiin reitinosioihinhan ei tämäkään pidä paikkaansa.




> Mun käsittääkseni nokialaisilta kysyttiin pariinkin otteeseen palautetta linjastovaihtoehdoista, minkä jälkeen rakennettiin kompromissina nyt päätetty linjasto.


Ihmisten aktivointi mukaan heitä ja heidän jokapäiväiseen elämäänsä koskevissa kysymyksissä on vaikeaa. Nämä joukkoliikenteen kyselyt ovat yleensä kovin lyhyellä aikavälillä, parin viikkon aika tämänkaltaiseen kyselyyn on suhteellisen lyhyt. Lisäksi kuinka hyvin lehtijutut yms. tavoittavat yleisön? Nytkin tämänkin julkisuuden jälkeen Nokialla vieläkin kuulee väittämiä siitä, että työmatkaliikenteen  (ts. 6-9 ja 14-17) reitit ja aikataulut eivät muuttuisi! Miksei kyselyä lähetetä suoraan kaikille joilla on MH:n ja JOLI:n matkakortti? Siinä vaiheessa kun tämänkaltaisten kyselyiden vastaus (tai ainakin kuittaus "olen lukenut eikä minulla ole lisättävää tai kommentoitavaa") prosentti alkaisi olemaan lähellä 50 % (asiaa koskevan alueen asukasmäärästä) olisi näillä jotain tekemistä todellisen matkustuksen ja tarpeen kanssa. Nykyinen todennäköisesti alle % osuus ei merkitse todellisen käytön suhteen mitään.




> No nyt Nokian kaupunginkirjastokin on muuttamassa sinne ja Nokian aseman ympäristö on radan molemmin puolin merkitty yleiskaavassa kaavamerkinnällä C eli keskustatoimintojen alue, eli sinne voi tulla periaatteessa ihan mitä vaan.


Vai onko se muuttamassa? Uudelle kirjastollehan oli jo jossain vaiheessa rahat ja paikkakin katsottuna mutta sitten jotkut ovat alkaneet vääntää sitä myös tuonne asemalle. Asialle on aika vahva vastustus ainakin kansalaisten keskuudessa (itse tama joukkoliikenteen sössiminen mahdollistaisi tuon muutoksen koska silloin kaikki joukkoliikenne tavoittaisi kirjaston), mutta sehän ei tunnetusti takaa että asiaa tehtäisiin puoleen tai toiseen "järkevästi".




> Ja uudistushan vain parantaa paikallisliikennettä, Nokian sisällä pääsee kaikkialle, myös Pitkäänniemeen helposti ja Tesomalle pääsee 36:n jatkeen ja Tesoman seisakkeen puutteessa matkustamalla Kalkkuun ja vaihtamalla 17:aan. Samalla tekniikalla myös Raholaan, Pitkässäniemessä vaihto.


Eikös Pitkänniemen linja (60?) ajanut arkisin 60 minuutin välein (en löytänyt mistään ajoaikaväliä?) joten ei se nyt niin kovin usein ole. Toki entiseen verrattuna enemmän, mutta verrattuna entiseen liikennemäärään pienellä kävelyllä niin suunnattomasti heikennetty palvelumäärä.

----------


## Rester

Onko muuten tosiaan niin, ettei Kortelahdenkadun (Amurin pysäkin) kautta ajeta enää millään linjalla? Ei tähän nyt mitään 10 minuutin välein ajavaa linjaa tarvitsisi, mutta jonkinlaisen peruspalvelutason soisi tällekin pysäkille olevan. Satakunnankatua pitkin kulkevien linjojen käyttö tuo jossain määrin sakkolenkkiä etenkin keskustaan suuntaaville.




> Edelleen jää ratkaistamatta ongelma, jossa Lielahteen suuntaavat bussit joutuvat kurvailemaan Vaitinaron solmussa -> reitin mutkittelu -> psykologinen este. Oman kokemukseni mukaan liikennevaloetuudet toimivat vaihtelevasti eivätkä anna suurta aikatauluetua, mutta voi olla, että en vain ole nähnyt järjestelmää tosi toimissa. Parhaiten järjestelmää pääsee vertailemaan vaikkapa Hatanpäällä, jossa ajaa lissuttomia seutubusseja ja lissullisia sinisiä busseja. Erikoisimpia ovat tilanteet, jolloin liikennevalot "lyövät punaiset päin bussin naamaa".



Nimenomaan Hatanpäällä noilla etuuksilla on suuri merkitys, varsinkin käännyttäessä pääsuunnasta vasemmalle tai tultaessa sivutieltä. Harvassa ovat kerrat, kun itse olen Hatanpään puistokujalle käännyttäessä joutunut odottamaan enempää kuin ~5 sekuntia vasemmalle kääntyvien valojen vaihtumista vihreälle. Sama tultaessa Hatanpäänkadulta Hatanpään vt:lle; jos valot ehtivät vaihtumaan ennen risteykseen pääsyä punaiselle, annetaan vielä Lokomonkadun vihreän jälkeen busseille ylimääräinen vihreä. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti pääsuunnalle "pikavihreät" jne. Myöskin Lempääläntiellä on todella toimivat valoetuudet joka suuntaan.

Toinen erinomaisesti toimiva paikka on  Hervannan valoristeykset; en oikeasti edes muista, milloin olisin viimeksi joutunut 23:lla pysähtymään Opiskelijankadun/Tieteenkadun valoihin odottamaan valojen vaihtumista, vaan vihreää on tullut lähes heti, kun etuuspyyntö on autosta kojeelle lähtenyt. Vuohenojan ramppi on toinen vastaava. Näitä löytyy.

Puhutaan useamman minuutin erosta per linjasivu verrattuna lissuttomaan autoon, jonka on huomannut etenkin silloin, kun järjestelmä on syystä tai toisesta jumissa.

Tilanne, jossa "punaiset tulevat päin naamaa", on todennäköisesti ollut sellainen, jossa suunnan maksimivihreä tulee täyteen, ja koje kierrättää muilla suunnilla minimivihreän palaten mahdollisimman nopeasti taas bussin tulosuuntaan uudelleen vihreää. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti vihreän vaihtaminen punaiseksi on juuri saapumishetkellä alkanut, eikä vihreän pidennys enää ehdi sille kierrokselle. Luonnollisesti reitti, jossa kulkee paljon autoja, saa vääjäämättä jatkuvasti vihreän pidennyksiä, mutta jossain vaiheessa on vain päästettävä muistakin suunnista liikennettä jonkin verran lävitse. Myöskään etuajassa oleva bussi ei etuuksia saa laisinkaan, eli edes ledivalo ei ala vilkkumaan.




> Itse ehdotan halvempaa ratkaisua: sovitaan ELY:n kanssa siitä, että joukkoliikenne-etuudet tulevat myös valtatien 12 liittymiin. Se on suurin yksittäinen joukkoliikennehidaste esimerkiksi nykyisellä linjalla 16, ja ko. valtatien liikennevaloissa seisomiseen tuhlaantuu ehkä jopa satojatuhansia joukkoliikenne-euroja vuosittain.
> 
> Jos Enqvistinkadulta Pohjanmaantielle pääsisi nollaviive-etuuksin, ei tarvitsisi rakentaa sellusillalle bussikatua.


Heikkilänkadun liittymäänhän VT 12:lle, mikäli ELY-keskuksen raporttiin on uskominen, on suunnitteilla ihan lähitulevaisuudessa liva-etuudet, lisäksi joukkoliikennekaista myöhemmässä vaiheessa. Nyt kun pää on näissä etuuksissa saatu auki, niin hyvin perustelemalla noihinkin olisi etuudet äkkiä hankittavissa, vaikka erittäin kriittisesti niihin on ELY:ssä aiemmin suhtauduttukin.

Ihan nollaviive-etuuksiin en kuitenkaan jaksa uskoa, kyseessä on kuitenkin valtatie, jonka liikennevirtaa on epätarkoituksenmukaista katkoa (kärjistetysti) 10 sekunnin välein. Lisäksi autoilupuolueen painostus ei ainakaan auta tämän toteutusta. Vihreän pidennys tai aiennus voisi kuitenkin kellonajasta riippuen tulla hyvinkin kyseeseen. Olishan se hieno, en sitä sano. Ilmeisesti myös Pispalan vt:n ja Nokian moottoritien valot ovat "valtion valot" koska näihinkään ei ole etuuksia saatu, vaikka juuri tähän niitä kipeimmin kaivattaisiin...





> Otin muuten myös kantaa tuohon linjan 96 reittiin, ehdotin että tekisi (sakko)lenkin Mäentakusenkadun kautta koska sen lähialueilta tulee paljon opiskelijoita jotka menevät Sammonkadulle kouluun tai jonnekkin mikä on matkan varrella. Saa nähdä kuinka sitten käy. Jos reittiä ei muuteta niin monien opiskelijoiden matka-aika pitkittyy ja hankaloituu huomattavasti.


Tässä on oikeastaan esteenä se, että Ruutanasta tullessaan linja on sen verran pitkä, etteivät esim. Koilliskeskukselle menevät, Teiskontien bussiin vaihtajat arvostaisi tuota Atanväylä-Orimuskatu-Mäentakusenkatu -lisäkierrosta kovinkaan korkealle, kuten killerpop aiemmissa viestissä jo itseäni onnistuneesti oikaisikin. Kovin moni tuskin jatkaa linjalla Sammonkadun suuntaan. Jos järki voittaa, ja Rissoon vedetään 29 (tai 19) 18:n sakkolenkin sijaan, se kiertäessään Lahtomäenkadun kautta tarjoaa Aitolahdentien pysäkkiparilla suht. vaivattoman vaihdon 96:een, jos vain aikataulut saadaan edes tyydyttävästi synkkaamaan tältä osin. 96:lle voisi tästäkin syystä asettaa Linnainmaalle ajantasauspisteen vaikkapa Prisman edustan pysäkille Eteläpuistoon päin mennessä.

----------


## tkp

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...astaukset.html

"26. Pääseekö Raholasta enää Nokian keskustaan?

Raholasta ei enää uudistuksen jälkeen olisi suoraa yhteyttä Nokian keskustaan. Matka edellyttäisi bussin vaihtoa joko Hyhykyssä tai Pitkässäniemessä"

Näin se palvelu paranee...

----------


## Eppu

Tässäpä tuli ideoitua jotain uudenlaista Lielahteenkin: http://goo.gl/maps/t4wDR

Eli miksipäs  ei niinkin, että 27 käännettäis Vähäniemenkatua Reuharinniemeen ja Ryydynpohjan kautta Siivikkalaan jatkettais idästä linjaa 31 edellen tunnin välein. Tällä järjestelyllä saataisiin palveltua myös Vihattulaa ja Mettistöä, jonne ei nykyisin kulje oikein mitään. Samalla 30 vois reilusti ajella yhtä reittiä suoraan Lielahdenkatua ja myöhemmin Niemenrannan kautta. Ainoa pienehkö pulma olisi tässä Pohtolankadun alkupää, jonne jäisi ainoastaan Siivikkalan linja. Se tarvitsisi ainakin ruuhkassa enemmän kuin 2 vuoroa tunnissa.

----------


## Precise

> Tässäpä tuli ideoitua jotain uudenlaista Lielahteenkin: http://goo.gl/maps/t4wDR
> 
> Eli miksipäs  ei niinkin, että 27 käännettäis Vähäniemenkatua Reuharinniemeen ja Ryydynpohjan kautta Siivikkalaan jatkettais idästä linjaa 31 edellen tunnin välein. Tällä järjestelyllä saataisiin palveltua myös Vihattulaa ja Mettistöä, jonne ei nykyisin kulje oikein mitään. Samalla 30 vois reilusti ajella yhtä reittiä suoraan Lielahdenkatua ja myöhemmin Niemenrannan kautta. Ainoa pienehkö pulma olisi tässä Pohtolankadun alkupää, jonne jäisi ainoastaan Siivikkalan linja. Se tarvitsisi ainakin ruuhkassa enemmän kuin 2 vuoroa tunnissa.


Säilyttäisitkö tässä edelleen linjan 28? Mielestäni tässä hieman aliarvioidaan Ryydynpohkan yhteystarve, vaikka ehdotus on mielenkiintoinen. Voin lämmetä ehdotukselle, jos Ryydynpohjan vuoroväli on arkisin vähintään 30 min ja sunnuntaisinkin vähintään 60 min. Yhdistäisin ehkä mieluummin ehdottamasi Ryydynpohja-Mettistö-yhteyden tulevaan linjaan 7 (Keskustori-Pere).

Pistä ideaa kuitenkin ihmeessä eteenpäin.

----------


## teheino

En osaa ottaa kokonaisuuteen kantaa enkä otakaan, mutta linjan 30 kohdallahan suuri kuormitus johtuu Hervannan pään suunnittelusta. Se kiertää alkuvaiheessaan siellä niin ison lenkin että viimeistään Hervannan keskustan uusien asuntojen kohdalla tulee aina täyteen. Siellähän meinattiin joku vuosi sitten myllätä linjat 23 ja 30 uudestaan, mutta esitys vedettiin melko loppuvaiheessa pois ehkäpä hervantalaisten vastustuksen vuoksi.

----------


## Eppu

> Tässäpä tuli ideoitua jotain uudenlaista Lielahteenkin: http://goo.gl/maps/t4wDR


Edellisen ideoinnin jatkoksi voisi esittää, että linjan 30 tilalle Lentävänniemeen vedettäisiinkin linja 23. Sillä on nykytilanteessa linjan 16 kanssa sopivampi aikataulukin. Eihän Lentävänniemeen tarvitse missään nimessä vartin vuoroväliä esimerkiksi pyhinä. Mikäli Vähäniemenkadun tarjonnan hoitaisi linja 27 kuten ehdotin, voisi 23 ajaa suoraan Lielahdenkatua. Tihentämällä ruuhka-ajan vuorovälin 10 minuuttiin täsmäisi se porrastuksen kannalta kaavaillulle linjan 13 (14) muutokselle Tieteenkadulla, jonka ansiosta ko. kadunpätkällä vuoroväli kohoaisi parhaimmillaan tasaiseen 5 minuuttiin. 10 minuutin vuoroväli täsmäisi myös sen ajatuksen kanssa, että reitti siirtyisi Sammonkadulle. Vastaavasti päiväsaikaan 20 minuutin vuorovälillä, kuten kuukanko huomautti, aikataulut on mahdollista porrastaa myös linjojen 17 ja 25 kanssa.

----------


## Precise

> Edellisen ideoinnin jatkoksi voisi esittää, että linjan 30 tilalle Lentävänniemeen vedettäisiinkin linja 23. Sillä on nykytilanteessa linjan 16 kanssa sopivampi aikataulukin. Eihän Lentävänniemeen tarvitse missään nimessä vartin vuoroväliä esimerkiksi pyhinä. Mikäli Vähäniemenkadun tarjonnan hoitaisi linja 27 kuten ehdotin, voisi 23 ajaa suoraan Lielahdenkatua. Tihentämällä ruuhka-ajan vuorovälin 10 minuuttiin täsmäisi se porrastuksen kannalta kaavaillulle linjan 13 (14) muutokselle Tieteenkadulla, jonka ansiosta ko. kadunpätkällä vuoroväli kohoaisi parhaimmillaan tasaiseen 5 minuuttiin. 10 minuutin vuoroväli täsmäisi myös sen ajatuksen kanssa, että reitti siirtyisi Sammonkadulle. Vastaavasti päiväsaikaan 20 minuutin vuorovälillä, kuten kuukanko huomautti, aikataulut on mahdollista porrastaa myös linjojen 17 ja 25 kanssa.


Mielenkiintoisia ideoita, mutta toistan aiemman kysymykseni: onko 28 tarkoitus tässäkin suunnitelmassa jatkaa Siivikkalaan? Ongelmana tässä näen Ryydynpohjan ja Siivikkalan palvelutason romahtamisen, varsinkin kun sunnuntailiikenne jätettäisiin kokonaan pois (vaikka Lintulammella taso paranee). Lisäksi matka-aika erityisesti Siivikkalasta kasvaa.

Laita ajatusta ihmeessä eteenpäin ja korosta huolta linjan 30 kapasiteetin riittävyydestä.

----------


## Eppu

> Mielenkiintoisia ideoita, mutta toistan aiemman kysymykseni: onko 28 tarkoitus tässäkin suunnitelmassa jatkaa Siivikkalaan? Ongelmana tässä näen Ryydynpohjan ja Siivikkalan palvelutason romahtamisen, varsinkin kun sunnuntailiikenne jätettäisiin kokonaan pois (vaikka Lintulammella taso paranee). Lisäksi matka-aika erityisesti Siivikkalasta kasvaa.


No esimerkiksi linja 28. Kyllähän sille 30 min vuoroväli pääosin riittää, tosin erityisesti arkisin aamuruuhkassa olisi tarpeen vähintään 3 lähtöä tunnissa Siivikkalasta lähinnä Pohtolankadun takia. Voihan 31 kulkea tunnin välein pyhinäkin Keskustorin ja Ryydynpohjan välillä jos tarve vaatii.

----------


## ultrix

> Edellisen ideoinnin jatkoksi voisi esittää, että linjan 30 tilalle Lentävänniemeen vedettäisiinkin linja 23.


Tässä on se ongelma, että 23:sta ei ole Lentävänniemen suunnassa asuville juuri mitään hyötyä. Opiskelijankadun varressa ei ole juurikaan työpaikkoja ja erityisesti Hermiaan jää pitkä matka. 30 menee jo käytännössä Hermian vierestä.

----------


## killerpop

> Tässä on se ongelma, että 23:sta ei ole Lentävänniemen suunnassa asuville juuri mitään hyötyä. Opiskelijankadun varressa ei ole juurikaan työpaikkoja ja erityisesti Hermiaan jää pitkä matka. 30 menee jo käytännössä Hermian vierestä.


Niin no, onko toisaalta sellaisiakaan kulkijoita, jotka ajaa lännestä itään tai toisinpäin? Nykyisinkin esim 16:lla auto on käytännössä tyhjentynyt rautatieasemalla niistä matkustajista jotka ovat Lielahdessa viimeistään nousseet kyytiin. Uusi porukka tulee sitten Amurista ja muutamalta muulta keskustapysäkiltä jotka jatkaa edes Taysille.

Näissä suunnitelmissa ainakin itseäni harmittaa tuo, että entisestään kurjistetaan yhteyksiä Pyynikintorin ja linja-autoaseman välillä. Itselleni sopii toki 23 Lentävänniemeen, jos se tuo vaihdottomat yhteydet etelään. Linjaa 30 kannatin sillä varauksella, että se kulkisi Iidesrantaa pitkin. Tuo Sammonkatu vaan tyrmäsi lopullisesti.

----------


## Eppu

Kutoslinjan muutoksista oli tänään Aamulehdessä laskujeni mukaan jo kolmas negatiivissävytteinen palaute. Onkohan JOLI tutkinut lainkaan sellaista vaihtoehtoa, että Hervanta-Pirkkala -väli hoidettaisiinkin jatkamalla linjaa 38? Perustelunahan muutokselle oli näiden kahden linjan yhteinen reitti Kaukajärveltä Hervantaan, mutta voisihan tämä yhteinen reitti kulkea Itä-Hervannan kauttakin. Hervantakeskukselta linja 38 vain jatkaisi suoraan valtaväylää ohitustielle ja sieltä Pirkkalaan. Matkan varrella olisi vielä erilaisia reittivaihtoehtojakin. 1) Linja voisi poiketa Lahdesjärvellä TAKK:lla, jonne ainakin Hervannasta varmastikin olisi kulkijoita. 2) Lahdesjärveltä olisi myös mahdollista ohitustien sijaan ajaa Ikean ohi Lempääläntielle ja sieltä Rukkamäentie - Ilmailunkatu, Pirkkahallin ohi Partolaan jne. Pirkkalaan. Ainakaan ruuhka-aikoina tämä reitti ei lienisi paljoakaan ohitustietä hitaampi, mikäli se ruuhkautuu. Lisäauto tuonne voitaisiin ottaa ehkäpä linjalta 24, kun Itä-Hervantaa sitten palveltaisiin noiden kahden poikittaislinjan avulla tiheämmin. Tosin koska en ikinä käytä linjaa 24, en tiedä mikä on Tampellan ja Hervannan välinen palvelutarve, eli ovatko autot miten täynnä tuolla välillä...

----------


## tkp

Hervannan Sanomissa myöskin uudistuksista http://www.hervannansanomat.fi/bussi...t-hervannassa/

----------


## anttipng

Seudun uusi bussilinjasto voimaan 30.6.2014 

Uudessa numerointijärjestelmässä linjat 1-10 ovat parhaan palvelun ns. runkolinjoja maksuvyöhykkeellä 1.

----------


## Eppu

Linjakartassa on joitakin kysymyksiä herättäviä asioita. Sellainen on esim. linjan 8 itäpää. Tummanvihreä väri kun loppuu Risson risteykseen, mikä herättää kysymään että ajetaanko osa vuoroista sinne, vai käykö osa vuoroista siellä vain kääntymässä kuten oli suunniteltu. No, kunhan lautakunnan esityslista tulee nähtäväksi, löytyy sieltä tarkemmin infoa.

Kolmoslinjalla Lentävänniemessä on sellainen ominaisuus, että mutkat on vedetty kunnolla suoriksi eikä käydä edes Männistönkujalla (paitsi Vähäniemenkadun kautta ajavat vuorot). No, ei liene pitkäaikainen ratkaisu, koska hyvinkin Lielahdenkadun siirto saattaa alkaa jo keväällä/kesällä. Asemakaava on tällä hetkellä ilmeisesti nähtävillä.

----------


## anttipng

Ovat sitten palauttaneet edellisestä suunnitelmasta poiketen linjan 65 kulkemaan moottoritietä. Käsittämätöntä ja todella tyhmää.

----------


## Tompsoni

Onneksi saatiin Piettasenkadulle kulkemaan tuo 8, saa nähdä miten yöliikenteen kanssa käy.

Numeroiden muistiin saaminen vie varmasti aikaa, siinä ollaan sitten muutama viikko ihan ulapalla niiden kanssa.

----------


## Precise

Eiköhän se numerointi onnistu, kunhan otetaan mallia HSL:stä tiedotuksesta = värikkäitä julisteita tärkeimmille pysäkeille. Mahtavaa, että uskallettiin ottaa askel kohti runkolinjanumerointia!

Linnainmaan liikenne onnistuttiin pelastamaan kaikkien osalta, loistojuttu. Samoin Pereen liikenteen epäilyttävä seiskalinja järkevöitettiin ja samalla saatiin keskustan läpi kulkeva linja yhdistämällä vanhaan kolmoseen.

Joitain tyhmiäkin muutoksia tehtiin, kuten:
- Itse olisin jatkanut 29:n Rissoon ja antanut uuden kasin mennä Piettasenkadun kautta jokaisella vuorolla suoraan Atalaan. Kaikki haarat aiheuttavat tunnetusti harmaita hiuksia...
- Itse pidin kovasti uudesta Pirkkala-Hervanta-TAYS-välisen alueen linjastosta, joten on valtava pettymys nähdä, että 65 pistetään kiemurtelemaan ensin Pereeltä Partolan mutkien kautta moottoritielle palvelemaan ei-ketään. Edellisessä suunnitelmassa reitit olivat suoria ja samalla palveltiin Härmälää. Pirkkalasta tulee paljon opiskelijoita ja ilmeisesti jonkin verran työväkeäkin Koivistontien ammattiopiston suuntaan, joten linja olisi palvellut heitäkin paremmin.
- Pelkäsin, että Pyynikintorille jäisi vain kakkonen, onneksi 20 siirrettiin Pyynikintorille. Sen sijaan ihmetyttää, miksi monet linjat jätetään ruuhkaiselle Keskustorille. Ainakin linja 60 tulisi ehdottomasti siirtää Pyynikintorille, sillä se säilyttäisi edes jonkun yhteyden Pirkkalan keskustan alueilta Koskipuiston länsipuolelle.
- Amurin palvelutaso huonenee, vaikka muuta väitetäänkin.
- Pahimmat yskäisyt aiheutti kuitenkin Lielahti ja erityisesti Siivikkalan linja, joka nyt nopeana ja pitkänä linjana muutetaan hitaaksi ja pidemmäksi linjaksi. Siirtäkää herran jumala nyt ne linjat pikkuiselta Harjuntaustalta (katu) pois nopeammalle Enqvistinkadulle.

----------


## Eppu

Linjan 65 olis voinut ainakin linjata tekemään lenkin Lahdesjärvellä TAKK:n kautta. Sinne olisi varmaan ainakin Hervannasta menijöitä. Pirkkala-Koivistonkylä menee toimivasti vaihtoyhteytenä Vihilahdesta.

----------


## Precise

> Linjan 65 olis voinut ainakin linjata tekemään lenkin Lahdesjärvellä TAKK:n kautta. Sinne olisi varmaan ainakin Hervannasta menijöitä. Pirkkala-Koivistonkylä menee toimivasti vaihtoyhteytenä Vihilahdesta.


Vaihto toimii suuntaan Pirkkala-Koivistonkylän suunta hyvin, mutta toiseen suuntaan vaihtomatka on melko pitkä. Ja onhan suora yhteys aina mukavempi, kun yhteydelle tuntuisi ainakin ruuhka-aikaan olevan kysyntää. Härmäläläisillehän tämä on isoin menetys, kun hyvää yhteyttä Hervannan suuntaan ei tulekaan.

Sääliksi käy Etelä-Härmälässä asuvia. Eikö Ilmailunkadun länsipäähän saataisi 1-2 pysäkkiparia? Pirkkahallin kohdalle se pitää tehdä joka tapauksessa.

----------


## killerpop

> Pahimmat yskäisyt aiheutti kuitenkin Lielahti ja erityisesti Siivikkalan linja, joka nyt nopeana ja pitkänä linjana muutetaan hitaaksi ja pidemmäksi linjaksi. Siirtäkää herran jumala nyt ne linjat pikkuiselta Harjuntaustalta (katu) pois nopeammalle Enqvistinkadulle.


Lielahtelaisena jotenkin osasinkin odottaa, että tänne ei lopulta mitään parannusta saada. Siinä missä suorat yhteydet Hatanpään valtatielle lakkaavat ja Pyynikintorin seudulle huononevat, jatkuu tämä Harjuntaustan sekoilu edelleen. Ei taida missään muualla Tampereella kolmella samansuuntaisella vierekkäsellä kadulla olla bussiliikennettä tällain hajautettuna. 

Linjanumerointiin vielä ... onko tuossa sittenkään mitään järkeä, että Y35 on tosiaan Y35, eikä vain 35? No, säästetään siinä todennäköisesti pysäkkien päreitä vaihtavalta porukalta vähän työtä.

----------


## Precise

Ei sitä varmaan enää Y35:ksi numeroitaisi. Kuukausi sitten linjaa oltiin vielä lakkauttamassa, mutta ilmeisesti se säästyykin?

Samoin 13:n apulinja 14 hävisikin Petsamoon ja Pereelle ja Ruutana-Eteläpuisto-linja liikennöisi myös viikonloppuisin.

----------


## Rester

Jotenkin en ole vakuuttunut, että tuollainen määrä linjoja (1, 14) mahtuu sujuvasti kääntymään Hatanpään vt:ltä oikealle (itään) Hämeenkadulle sujuvasti. Jumitilanne saadaan aikaan jo sillä, että takimmaisella pysäkillä on auto pysähtyneenä lastaamaan; etenkin teliauton perä ylettyy niin pitkälle risteykseen, että tästä kääntyminen on yksinkertaisesti mahdottomuus, vaikka Hatanpään valtatien liittymää muotoltaisiin kuinka uudelleen. Koko pysäkkitaskun poistaminen Hämeenkadun puoleiselta Koskipuiston pysäkiltä ja laittamalla valtaosa autoista pysähtymään talvikelillä hetkeksi peiliksi kiillotuvalle ylämäkipysäkille oli yksinkertaisesti fiasko, joka ei muutu tuon osalta miksikään henkilöautojen Hämeenkadun itäpäästä häätämisen jälkeen.

Vaikken edelleenkään hyväksy joiltakin osin tuota linjanumeroremonttia, onneksi se sentään päädytään tekemään kertarysäyksellä muiden muutosten kanssa.

Onkohan Hatanpään sairaalan alue oikeasti jo ylipalveltu tuolla linjamäärällä? Ainakin 26:n olisi voinut iskeä kulkemaan suoraa Hatanpään valtatietä, höytämöläisillä tuskin hirveää intoa on jokaista mutkaa kulkea päästä päähän.




> Linjakartassa on joitakin kysymyksiä herättäviä asioita. Sellainen on esim. linjan 8 itäpää. Tummanvihreä väri kun loppuu Risson risteykseen, mikä herättää kysymään että ajetaanko osa vuoroista sinne, vai käykö osa vuoroista siellä vain kääntymässä kuten oli suunniteltu.


Itse tuosta tekstistä ymmärsin, että osa kasin vuoroista todellakin päättyisi Rissoon. Mielestäni parempi näin, vaikka nämä reittipoikkeamat ovat aina omiaan aiheuttamaan sekaannusta. Rissonkadun risteyksen läheisyyteen tarvitsisi saada myös pysäkki kaupungin suuntaan ajettaessa, jotta iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin olisi edes kohtalaisen lyhyt kävelymatka pysäkille. Toki tässä ongelmana on Lahdentien rampin siirtämisestä Rissonkadun kohdalle aiheutuvat järjestelyt, eikä tilaa tuossa turhan paljoa muutenkaan ole. :/

----------


## Eppu

> Lielahtelaisena jotenkin osasinkin odottaa, että tänne ei lopulta mitään parannusta saada.


Olen kyllä samaa mieltä. Tuo Y35:n säästyminen ei paljoa lohduta, vaikka pieni erävoitto se onkin. Sinänsä erikoista, että tuo on sitten ainoa linja jolla pääsee Pyynikintorilta Lielahteen.

Olisin odottanut Vähäniemenkadulle JO NYT jotakin omaa linjaa, kun sellainen kuitenkin on ehkä jo vuoden kuluttua tarpeen. Niemenranta kun tuntuu rakentuvan yllättävän nopeasti. Ja edelleen uskoisin, että 10 minuutin vuoroväli tuolla kolmoslinjalla ruuhkassa on liian vähän. Reitin länsipäässä voidaan vielä juuri ja juuri sillä selvitä, mutta itäpäässä se ei taida enää riittää kun reitti palvelee entistä monipuolisemmin erilaisia yhteyksiä kun Kalevan kautta ajetaan.

----------


## Precise

Pyynikintorin-Lielahden välillä kulkee 21 tuttuun tapaan hyvällä reitillä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Olen kyllä samaa mieltä. Tuo Y35:n säästyminen ei paljoa lohduta, vaikka pieni erävoitto se onkin. Sinänsä erikoista, että tuo on sitten ainoa linja jolla pääsee Pyynikintorilta Lielahteen.





> Pyynikintorin-Lielahden välillä kulkee 21 tuttuun tapaan hyvällä reitillä.


Ja eikö myös linjoilla 27 ja 28 pääse Pyynikintorilta Pispalan kautta Lielahteen? Vai onko kartta väärässä?

----------


## Paaplo

Tarjouskilpailu pysäkki-informaation (linjakilpien) vaihtamisesta liittyen linjastouudistukseen. Tampereella työt suoritetaan 23.6-29.6.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tarjouskilpailu pysäkki-informaation (linjakilpien) vaihtamisesta liittyen linjastouudistukseen. Tampereella työt suoritetaan 23.6-29.6.


Kummallista että nähdäkseen liitteet pitäisi rekisteröityä palveluun. Eikö näiden hankinta-asiakirjojen pitäisi olla täysin julkisia asiakirjoja?

----------


## Paaplo

> Kummallista että nähdäkseen liitteet pitäisi rekisteröityä palveluun. Eikö näiden hankinta-asiakirjojen pitäisi olla täysin julkisia asiakirjoja?


Pitäisi ja perjaatteessa ne ovatkin. Itse rekisteröidyin joskus tuonne täysin tekaistulla nimellä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikö näiden hankinta-asiakirjojen pitäisi olla täysin julkisia asiakirjoja?


Kyllä ne varmaan ovatkin eli niitä saa käydä katsomassa viranomaisen luona.

----------


## Rester

Näemmä linjan 10 (tuleva 15) vuoroväli on kaiken hälinän keskellä tiputettu 60 minuuttiin jopa arkipäivinä. Näinköhän menee Pispalanharjulla asuville läpi? Ihme, ettei tuosta ole isompaa meteliä noussut.

Myöskin pistää silmään linjan 30 (tuleva 3) kohdalla väite Hämeenpuiston nopeudesta. Ehkä Sepänkatuun verrattuna kyllä, mutta huomattavasti nopeampi olisi tuohonkin verrattuna Kortelahdenkatu. Ruuhkaa ei kadulla käytännössä koskaan, reitin varrella kahdet (nopeat) liikennevalot, lisäksi Amuri olisi tullut palveltua todella hyvällä vuorovälillä. Ainoa ongelmallinen paikka on käännös Näsijärvenkadulta Rantaväylän suuntaan, mutta tämänkin olisi voinut hoitaa joko kääntämällä väistämisvelvollisuus toisinpäin, tai pystyttämällä varastossa lojuvat Jokeri-valot tähän vaikka sitten tilapäisesti ennen pysyvämpiä ratkaisuja.

Lisäksi tuo runkonumerointilogiikka jäi mielestäni jotenkin kesken. Pappilan-Takahuhdin alueen 29 jäi todella isolle numerolle, vaikka loinjalla on tasaisen hyvä vuorotarjonta jokaisena päivänä. Puhumattakaan linja 21, joka olisi ansainnut numeronsa vähintäänkin kymmensarjasta, ellei yksinumeroisiin saada sopimaan. Tässäkin on kuitenkin kyseessä etenkin läntisen Tampereen nopea runkolinja Lielahden-Ikurin-Tesoman alueella. Kun kerran aloitettiin, miksi ei viety täysin loppuun asti.

Entä miksi tuolla kartalla on piirrettynä 9-linjalle Juvankadulle uusi S-haara, mutta missään ei sanallakaan mainita sen käyttöönoton ajankohdasta, liikennöintitiheydestä puhumattakaan?

----------


## anttipng

Liite 1 sopimusluonnos
Liite 2 Liikennemerkkikehikko
Liite 3 Keskusta
Liite 4 Yleisohjeet liikennemerkkien käytöstä

Tarjouspyyntö

----------


## Eppu

Näköjään pöytäkirjankin mukaan sekä loppukesä että talviliikenne jätettiin pöydälle.

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...la+kypsa+.html

----------


## ultrix

> Näemmä linjan 10 (tuleva 15) vuoroväli on kaiken hälinän keskellä tiputettu 60 minuuttiin jopa arkipäivinä. Näinköhän menee Pispalanharjulla asuville läpi? Ihme, ettei tuosta ole isompaa meteliä noussut


No jopas nyt jotakin. Ilmeisesti tästä leikataan, kun kutoslinjan muutosta vastustamaan tuli melkein kansannousu.

Sääli kyllä, koska kympillä on oma käyttäjäkuntansa sekä Pispalanharjun että Järvensivun päässä, omien havaintojeni mukaan jopa keskellä päivää saattaa Järvensivuntien pysäkeiltä nousta kymmenenkin ihmistä kyytiin.

Nopeutusta linja kyllä kaipaisi, eli reitin siirtoa Yliopistonkadulta Rautatienkadulle.

----------


## Rester

Tuntuu vähän siltä, että linja 10 halutaan vain haudata. Ensin harvennetaan vuoroväliä niin, ettei se palvele ketään, jonka jälkeen voidaan hyvillä mielin lopettaa kokonaan. Pispalanharju olisi voitu jo nyt yhdistää linjaan 31, jos halua olisi ollut. Ainoa ongelma on Järvensivun pää, etenkään linjaa 13 ei ole mielekästä kierrättää, 22 on myös siinä vähän rajoilla.

----------


## Rebiaf

Täytyykö minkään linjan mennä järvensivulle? Järvensivun länsipäätä palvelee nykyisellään 15 ja 30 vallan kiitettävästi. Ei siinä ole kuin rata välissä.  :Laughing:  Joskus kun ajoin kymppilinjaa, tuli sellainen näppituntuma, että järvensivun itäpäästä ei ole kulkijoita kuin kourallinen. Sieltäkin on suhteellisen lyhyt ja helppo kävellä alikulun kautta iidesrantaan tai Kalevantielle.

----------


## ultrix

> Täytyykö minkään linjan mennä järvensivulle? Järvensivun länsipäätä palvelee nykyisellään 15 ja 30 vallan kiitettävästi. Ei siinä ole kuin rata välissä.  Joskus kun ajoin kymppilinjaa, tuli sellainen näppituntuma, että järvensivun itäpäästä ei ole kulkijoita kuin kourallinen. Sieltäkin on suhteellisen lyhyt ja helppo kävellä alikulun kautta iidesrantaan tai Kalevantielle.


Ei välttämättä, mutta silloin pitää olla korvaavaa tarjontaa erityisesti rautatieasemalle. 

Tämä on mahdollista korjata käynnistämällä rataosalla TampereOrivesi paikallisjunaliikenne 30 min vuorovälillä ja avaamalla Järvensivun seisake 2006 avatun alikulun kohdalle tiiviiseen kerrostaloympäristöön, josta sekä Järvensivuntien että Iidesrannan matkustajista suurin osa hyppää kyytiin.

Toisaalta kymppilinjasta olisi pienellä panostuksella potentiaalia kehittää kaupungin matkailulinja. http://wikitravel.org/en/Tampere#Sig..._on_a_city_bus

----------


## Precise

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...akunnassa.html

Kerta kaikkiaan muutenkin hyvää suunnitelmaa täydennettiin loistavaksi. Isoimmat muutoksethan kohdistuvat tässä Pirkkalaan, mutta myös muualla saatiin niitä pieniä kaivattuja täydennyksiä, kuten 23:n päätepysäkin siirto.

Pirkkalassa poistettiin siis Kurikka-linja 60 kokonaan muuttamalla linjan 65 reittiä. Tämä tuo palvelun piiriin nyt myös kasvavan Linnakallion yritysalueen, parantaa Kurikan vuorovälin parhaimmillaan 30 minuuttiin ja tuo kurikkalaisille, pirkkalalaisille ja härmäläläisille suoran yhteyden Hervantaan. Loistavaa! Ainoa heikennys on luonnollisesti se, että Kurikasta joutuu vaihtamaan runkolinja ykköseen Tampereen keskustaan päästäkseen.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Jäi vähän askarruttamaan se, että tarkoittaako muutokset myös sitä, että suora Nokia-Pirkkala liikenne loppuu taas tämän jälkeen? Ja suoralla liikenteellä tarkoitan Pyhäjärven yli siltaa menevää liikennettä, ei Tampereen keskustan kautta koukaten...

----------


## Precise

> Jäi vähän askarruttamaan se, että tarkoittaako muutokset myös sitä, että suora Nokia-Pirkkala liikenne loppuu taas tämän jälkeen? Ja suoralla liikenteellä tarkoitan Pyhäjärven yli siltaa menevää liikennettä, ei Tampereen keskustan kautta koukaten...


Linja 14 jatkaa Pereeltä 60min välein Nokialle asti arkisin.

----------


## Eppu

> http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...akunnassa.html
> 
> Kerta kaikkiaan muutenkin hyvää suunnitelmaa täydennettiin loistavaksi.


En oikein voi olla täysin samaa mieltä tästä. Edelleenkään en esimerkiksi usko, että kolmoslinjan vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan on riittävä. Sinänsä ihan ok, että korjatussa ja hyväksytyssä paketissa hiljaisen kysynnän liikennettä poistettiin ja siis käytännössä siirrettiin järkevämpiin kohteisiin. Mitenkähän tuolle 14-linjalle mahdetaan aikataulu sorvata, sitä en käsitä. Kun kolmella autolla olisi päästy 30 min vuoroväliin, mutta tämä jatke Nokialle vaikuttaa asiaan sotkevasti. Tulee kait sitten taas erikoisia autokiertoja. Ja eikös tätä linjaa aja peräti Paunu, koska se on seiskalinjan perintöä? Vissiin menee Paunun ja TKL:n yhteiseen hoitoon, ellei sitten...?

----------


## Precise

Kolmonen tulee varmasti tarvitsemaan lisävuoroja ennen pitkää. Onneksi JOLILA:lla on mahdollisuus lisätä vuoroja tarvittaessa, toivottavasti myös tarpeeksi. Mutta olen samaa mieltä, että JOLILA aliarvioi Lielahden ja E-Hervannan liikennöintitarpeen.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Linja 14 jatkaa Pereeltä 60min välein Nokialle asti arkisin.


Huomaa että perjantai. Jotenkin luin ja muistin sen jossain vaiheessa olleen suunnitelman jossa linja 14 oli Pere-Keskusta-Pitkäniemi ja luin ja tulkitsin tuon muutoksen muuttavan reitin Nokia-Pitkäniemi-Keskusta-Pere-Pirkkalan kestusta... Minun luku-ja tulkintavirhe. Kiitos selvennyksestä.

----------


## Rester

Riippuen, mihin kolmosen pysäkki itään päin sijoitetaan Keskustorilla, kyytiin eivät mahdu joko hervantalaiset tai Sammonkadulle menevät. 10 minuuttia ei kertakaikkiaan talvella riitä pyöräilijöiden siirryttyä bussin käyttäjiksi.

Nelonen muuten ihan ok Duolla, mutta se tynkäpysäkki siinä edessä on muutenkin jo ylikuormitettu...

Muuten menee kyllä mielenkiintoiseksi, kuka tulee ajamaan mitäkin.

----------


## Precise

Keskustorilla menee pysäkeitä runsaasti uusiksi. Olen miettinyt, että laitetaanko ykkönen pysähtymään itään mentäessä 0519, 0500 vai 0502?

----------


## Eppu

Edelleen askarruttaa tuo linja 14. Kuvittelisin että ajoaikaa Petsamosta Nokialle asti ulottuville vuoroille on annettu 60 min. (Ja mikähän järki siinäkin on että Nokialla tämäkin ajaa suoraan asemalle?) Näin ollen näitä Pereelle päättyviä vuoroja ei voi mitenkään sumplia yhteen Nokialle asti ajavien vuorojen kanssa järkevästi, koska kun Pereellä pitäisi kääntää, ottaa seuraavan lähdön Nokialta saapuva vuoro. Eikö olisi simppelimpää laittaa kaikki vuorot kulkemaan Nokialle asti, kun kuitenkin neljällä autolla ajetaan? Tai sitten tähän on keksitty jokin autokiertohärdelli linjan 11 kanssa. Vaan säästääkö sekään autopäiviä? Jos näin kuiteski on, niin vissiinkin Paunun vuorot ovat juuri ne jotka Nokialla asti käyvät.

----------


## Miska

> Edelleen askarruttaa tuo linja 14. Kuvittelisin että ajoaikaa Petsamosta Nokialle asti ulottuville vuoroille on annettu 60 min.


Ettei tuon olisi kuitenkin ajateltu menevän niin, että Petsamosta Nokialle ajoaikaa on 75 min ja Petsamosta Pereelle 45 min. Pere - Nokia - Pere -osuuteen olisi siis varattu tunti aikaa. Tällöin linja 14 pyörisi arkisin 4 autolla.

----------


## Eppu

> Ettei tuon olisi kuitenkin ajateltu menevän niin, että Petsamosta Nokialle ajoaikaa on 75 min ja Petsamosta Pereelle 45 min. Pere - Nokia - Pere -osuuteen olisi siis varattu tunti aikaa. Tällöin linja 14 pyörisi arkisin 4 autolla.


Näköjään juu. Kokeilin tuota tekemällä neljälle autokierrolle pari esimerkkikiertoa päivän aikana, ja tulos liitteenä olevassa kuvassa. Kyllä siihen näköjään kaikki lähdöt tuli. Vaikuttaa olevan jonkin verran löysää tällä aikataulutuksella, mutta eipä tuo haittaa. Ei sitten ainakaan tämä linja pahemmin myöhästele.

----------


## Elias

> Ei sitten ainakaan tämä linja pahemmin myöhästele.


Kyllä tarvitaan vähintään 15 minuuttia ajoaikaa Petsamosta Keskustorille. Ei meinaa nykyiselläänkään riittää se 15 minuuttia, esim. 14.50 lähtö Petsamosta, jonka pitäisi lähteä kello 15.05 Keskustorilta linjana 5 on usein minuutin tai kaksi myöhässä.

----------


## Jufo

> Näköjään juu. Kokeilin tuota tekemällä neljälle autokierrolle pari esimerkkikiertoa päivän aikana, ja tulos liitteenä olevassa kuvassa. Kyllä siihen näköjään kaikki lähdöt tuli. Vaikuttaa olevan jonkin verran löysää tällä aikataulutuksella, mutta eipä tuo haittaa. Ei sitten ainakaan tämä linja pahemmin myöhästele.


Turhaa tuossa väljässä aikataulurakenteessa on se, että samalla neljällä autolla voitaisiin liikennöidä kaikki vuorot Nokialle asti, jolloin Pirkkalan ja Nokian välille saataisiin aika tukeva tarjonta. Kysyntää tuolle välille ei taida niin paljoa olla mutta autoja se syö silti yhtä paljon kuin päättää joka toinen vuoro Pereen.

En tiedä olisiko 60 min sivun ajoaika Petsamo-Nokia edes tiukka. Olit laittanut 25 min välille Nokia-Pere mutta ainakin nykyisessä linjan 65 aikataulussa on välille Nokia-Partola keskus annettu 18-21 min joten taitaisi tuo 60 min riittää.




> Kyllä tarvitaan vähintään 15 minuuttia ajoaikaa Petsamosta Keskustorille. Ei meinaa nykyiselläänkään riittää se 15 minuuttia, esim. 14.50 lähtö Petsamosta, jonka pitäisi lähteä kello 15.05 Keskustorilta linjana 5 on usein minuutin tai kaksi myöhässä.


EDIT: Käykö 14 Keskustorilla lainkaan? Käsitin että se mukailee ykkösen reittiä ja kääntyy Hataanpään valtatieltä suoraan itään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:43 ----------

Päivitetyssä linjastossa ei mainita linjaa 14 maksuvyöhykkeen 2 linjana, joten pitääkö tulkita, että linjalla 14 pääsee Nokialle asti ykkösvyöhykkeen taksalla?

Itse olisin numeroinut kaikki 2-3 vyöhykkeille menevät linjan 40+ sarjaan ja jättänyt numerot 1-39 ykkösvyöhykkeen linjoiksi. Nyt 13 ja 14 rikkovat tätä.

Oikeastaan miksi juuri 14 pitää jatkaa Nokialle kun yhtä hyvin sinne voisi jatkaa 65:n Linnakalliosta Pyhäjärventietä suoraan? Nokialta säilyisi vaihdoton yhteys Hervantaan ja erona nykyiseen 65:een ainoastaan Kurikan ja Härmälän lenkit.

----------


## Rester

Mitähän mahtaa tarkoittaa linjan 47 kohdalla maininta, että kulkee pienen matkan Mäentakusenkatua mm. Teiskontien suunnan vaihtoyhteyksien helpottamiseksi? Kääntyyköhän tuonne Aitolahdentieltä, kääntyy ympyrässä takaisin, vai menneeköhän Lahtomäenkatua takaisinpäin? Jälkimmäisessä jouduttaisiin palauttamaan jo kertaalleen poistettuja pysäkkejä Lahtomäelle...

----------


## anttipng

Minä ainakin kuvittelin 14 reitin olevan ykkösen reittiä vastaava, eli ei kävisi keskustorilla lainkaan.

----------


## Jufo

> Minä ainakin kuvittelin 14 reitin olevan ykkösen reittiä vastaava, eli ei kävisi keskustorilla lainkaan.


Eiköhän se sittenkin käy Keskustorilla, kun linjaluettelossa kerran niin on mainittu. Linjakartasta katsomalla tuota ei näe. Ja on linjan syytäkin käydä Keskustorilla, koska kyseessä on kuitenkin ainoa yhteys pirkkahallille. Olisi aika onnetonta joutua tallustamaan koskipuistoon pirkkahallille päästäkseen.

Linja 14 on kyllä pantu kiertämään kaikki mahdolliset kohteet mukaan lukien Hatanpään sairaala. Sairaalan lenkin jättäisin vähintään pois.

Mikä idea oli vetää linjat 11 ja 14 ristikkäin keskenään? Miksi linja 11 ei voisi hoitaa aluetta Toivio-Sarankulma-Pirkkahalli ja 14 ajaa suoraan Nuolialantietä Pereen ja Nokialle. Ilmeisesti näiden linjojen vetämisessä epäluontevaa reittiä oli jokin idea mutta mikä?

----------


## Eppu

> Mikä idea oli vetää linjat 11 ja 14 ristikkäin keskenään? Miksi linja 11 ei voisi hoitaa aluetta Toivio-Sarankulma-Pirkkahalli ja 14 ajaa suoraan Nuolialantietä Pereen ja Nokialle. Ilmeisesti näiden linjojen vetämisessä epäluontevaa reittiä oli jokin idea mutta mikä?


Se, että Härmälästä ja Pereeltä pääsee Veskalle ja Cittariin. Ykköslinja kun ajaa hieman ohi. Ja eipä ole aiemmin Nokialta päässyt suoraan Pirkkalan läpi Pirkkahallillekaan.

Tuo Hatanpään sairaalan sakkokierros tulee näköjään myös 26:lle, jolle sitä vähiten ajattelisin.

----------


## J_J

Kuka tätä linjana 14 käsiteltävää reittiä liikennöi heinäkuusta alkaen?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Kuka tätä linjana 14 käsiteltävää reittiä liikennöi heinäkuusta alkaen?


Voisi kuvitella, että Paunu. Jolin täytyy "keksiä" jotain ajoa nykyisen linja 7 Paunun osuuden vastaava määrä sopimuskauden loppuun. Länsilinjojen  osalta sopimus loppuu aiemmin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jolin täytyy "keksiä" jotain ajoa nykyisen linja 7 Paunun osuuden vastaava määrä sopimuskauden loppuun. Länsilinjojen  osalta sopimus loppuu aiemmin.


Seiskalla Paunulla on kuitenkin vain kaksi autoa ja aiemmin Eppu laski uuden 14:n tarvitsevan 4 autoa. Tuosta nimenomaisesta kohteesta on olemassa markkinaoikeuden päätöskin, ettei siihen saa lisätä autoja enempää kuin sopimuksen muutosrajat sallivat.

----------


## Rebiaf

Uskon silti sanomaani. Ne kaksi muuta autoa voivat olla Tkl:n tuottamia tai vapaan kilpailun kautta (tällä aikataululla ehkä vain LL tai Paunu ja kalusto "mitä tahansa"

----------


## J_J

> Voisi kuvitella, että Paunu. Jolin täytyy "keksiä" jotain ajoa nykyisen linja 7 Paunun osuuden vastaava määrä sopimuskauden loppuun. Länsilinjojen  osalta sopimus loppuu aiemmin.


Entäpä uusi 65, eikö siinäkin olisi 7:n "korvaava" sopivamman kokoinen työmaa Paunulle? Vai onko näistä joistakin linjoista vielä tulossa jotain pikatarjouskilpailuja ennen H-hetkeä?

----------


## Precise

Joukkoliikenteen ylläpitämät Seudun joukkoliikenne uudistuu -teemasivuja on päivitelty, tosin vain Pirkkalan kohdilta löytyy ajantasainen linjakartta. Linjalla 14 tullaan näkemään mielenkiintoinen variaatio 14NU, jos linjakilpeä ei päivitellä Keskustorilla (jossa se olettaen käy kääntymässä).

Pirkkalassa ihmettelen hieman päätepysäkkejä, jotka ovat melkein kaikki täysin uusia. Lentoasemalla ja Kyöstillä heitetään lenkki kiertelemällä, mutta linjojen 1, 11 ja 65 päätepysäkit Sarankulmassa, Suupalla, Turkkiradalla ja Linnakalliossa odottavat toteutusta, olettaen että sellaisia on tulossa?

Ensimmäistä kertaa näkyy myös 65:n uusi reitti, jonka päätepysäkki Kurikassa/Linnakalliossa on piirretty aika omituiseen paikkaan tässä karttaversiossa. Linnakalliosta olisi varmaan löytynyt enemmän tilaa päätepysäkille.

Vähän ihmettelen merkintätapaa Pereen kohdalla, miksi kaikki muut Pirkkalan päätepysäkit on nimetty Pirkkala-kunnannimellä, vaikka Pereen liikennöinti ei jatkossa eroa mitenkään muun Pirkkalan liikennöinnistä?

Yleisesti ottaen aika huolimattomasti tehty kartta. Pysäkkejä puuttuu paljon ja 14N on pistetty moottoritielle. Linjalla 63 ei ole päätepysäkkiä Pirkkalan keskustassa.

----------


## Precise

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med.../v1_linjat.jpg

Tampereen kartta julkaistiin tänään. Poimintoja:

- Kartan mukaan Höytämön linja 26 ajaisi kiertämättä Hatanpään sairaalan kautta. Sairaalalenkin tekee jatkossa 11 (30 min vuoroväli arkisin), 21 (30 min) ja 33 (60 min) eli parhaimmillaan viisi vuoroa tunnissa, eli palvelutaso pysyy samana.
- Uutena linjana 65K, joka ilmeisesti ajaa Pirkkalasta Hervantaan Kurikan ja moottoritien kautta Härmälä-Koivistonkylän sijasta. Koivistonkylässä linja oikaisee Lahdenperänkatua pitkin.
- Kartalla on uusi väliasema Koskipuisto, joka vahvistaa tiedon siitä, että kaikki Hatanpään valtatieltä itään kääntyvät linjat (kuten Petsamo-Pere ja Kangasala-Lempäälä) jättävät Keskustorin lenkin väliin.
- Kolmonen unohtui Sammonkadun ja Vuohenojan väliltä linjavärityksestä...
- Sama tilanne on Lakalaivan ja Viinikan liittymän välillä, jossa vuoroväli on ainakin tähän asti riittänyt tummempaan väriin.
- Annalassa on nyt virallisesti kaksi päätepysäkkiä: Maustekatu ja Kaipanen.
- Pyynikintori tyhjenee tyhjenemistään. Kartan tilanne kärjistyy vielä kun kakkosen päätepysäkki siirretään väliaikaisesti Keskustorille ja 20 siirretään kesäisin Särkänniemeen. Toisaalta Keskustorilta vapautuu tilaa muun muassa Kangasalan, Ruutanan, Lempäälän ja Etelä-Hervannan linjojen väistäessä.
- Pienempiä päätepysäkkejä, kuten Diabetes-keskus ja UKK-instituutti on merkitty kartalle.
- Itse petyin 65:n reittiin Hervannassa. Uskon, että linjan käyttäjät kaipaisivat enemmän päätepysäkkiä Hermiaan ja siitä suoraan Hervannan valtaväylää pitkin Hallilaan.

----------


## Rester

Miksi linja 4 on kartassa vedetty kulkemaan Salhojankadun kautta, eikös tämä ollut tarkoitus siirtää suoraa 30:n reitille Iidesrantaan? Jos näin on oikeasti, linja-autoasema jää kiitettävän hyvin paitsioon Hervannan linjoilta vitosta lukuunottamatta, ainakin yöaikaan, kun edellisessä versiossa oli Y4 tuolla nykyisellä reitillään Salhojankadun ja Viinikankadun kautta Nekalantielle, nyt tuossa ei mainita sitä laisinkaan.

Mihin ihmeeseen linja 4 aiotaan tunkea Hervantakeskuksella, jos sen pääte todellakin tulee siihen? Lindforsinkadulta tullessa ei korokkeen takia pysty kääntymään bussilla vasemmalle (etenkään talvella), joten ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi jää auton heittäminen Teekkarinkadun ympyrässä, ja ajantasaaminen... Ahvenisjärven pysäkillä? Siinä 32:n taksitolppien jälkeen olevalla pysäkillä se ainakin on kaikkien jaloissa. Vaatisi melkein oman pysäkin Lindforsinkadun alkuun.

----------


## Jufo

Kartassa on kaikenlaisia virheitä: 14N on piirretty ajamaan moottoritietä Rajasalmen sillan kohdalla mutta kuitenkin se on merkitty ajamaan Pitkäniemen kautta? Mielestäni se saisi ajaa Pitkäniemen ja Sarpatin kautta, koska se tarjoaa vaihtoyhteyksiä myös linjalle 29.

----------


## Elias

Kangasalantien vyöhykerajaa voisi myös siirtää Lentolaan asti. Pääsisi nopeiten linjalla 40 sinne, mutta se ei onnistu 1. vyöhykkeen lipulla. Täytyy kiertää pitempi matka linjalla 1 tai 45. Hölmö systeemi, mutta tuo lienee päätetty jo.

----------


## Jufo

> Kangasalantien vyöhykerajaa voisi myös siirtää Lentolaan asti. Pääsisi nopeiten linjalla 40 sinne, mutta se ei onnistu 1. vyöhykkeen lipulla. Täytyy kiertää pitempi matka linjalla 1 tai 45. Hölmö systeemi, mutta tuo lienee päätetty jo.


Totta, samalta alueelta pitäisi olla sama hinta ja nyt hinta riippuu siitä minkänumeroiseen autoon nousee.

Tampereen ykkösvyöhykkeen kausilipun omistaja voi matkustaa Nokialle halvemmalla matkustamalla Kalkun päätteelle ja ostamalla pelkän kakkosvyöhykkeen lipun Nokialle. Säästöä 1,50 euroa verrattuna 5 euron hintaiseen 1-2-vyöhykkeen seutulippuun.

----------


## Precise

Neloslinjan reitissä on pakko olla virhe Salhojakadun kohdilla, sillä siinä ei kerta kaikkiaan ole mitään järkeä. Luulen ennemminkin että nelonen on lipsahtanut Salhojakadun kohdalle vahingossa - ja kuten huomattiin, niitä virheitä tuntuu löytyvän.

----------


## Eppu

Kolmoslinjalta puuttunee pysäkkejä myös Lielahdenkadulla. Kai nyt Isoniemenkadun kohdalle pysäkkipari tulee? Ihmettelen myös, mikäli Lielahdenkatua ajavat vuorot eivät koukkaa Männistönkujan pysäkin kautta. Milloinkahan koko katu sitten siirretään sinne? Veikkaisin että mahdollisesti jopa ens kesänä päästäis töihin.

----------


## JT

Itselle tuosta linjakartasta jää päällimmäisenä mieleen hillitön sekavuus jollaista Tampereella ei ole ihan hetkeen koettu. Sekava siinä mielessä, että todella monella linjalla on reittivariaatioita, joita ei ole välttämättä eroteltu esimerkiksi millään kirjaimella.

1: 5 variaatiota (perus, K, T, V, L)
3: 3 variaatiota (2 perusreittiä, R)
5: 2 variaatiota: osa vuoroista TAYS:lle, osa jää Hervantaan
8: 2 variaatiota: osa poikkeaa Rissossa 
9: 2 variaatiota: Annalassa ajetaan kahdelle päätteelle
11: 2 variaatiota: Sarankulmassa kahta eri reittiä
13: 3 variaatiota: osa vuoroista jää Lamminpäähän, osa 13R:nä Raholan kautta
14: 3 variaatiota: osa reittinä 14N Nokialle, osa 14U:na UKK-instituutin kautta
29: 2 variaatiota: osa Kalkkuun, osa Pitkäänniemeen
36: 2 variaatiota: osa Ikurin teollisuusalueen kautta (36T)
65: 2 variaatiota: osa 65K:na moottoritietä

Ainakaan itselle ei aukea logiikka, millä perusteella tietylle reittivariaatiolle kohdistetaan kirjaintunnus ja mille ei. Selkeämpää olisi, kun kaikilla variaatioilla olisi oma kirjaintunnuksensa tai vaihtoehtoisesti kokonaan eri linjanumero.

----------


## Rester

36T:lle on olemassa oma kilpensä ajettaessa länteen päin, "IKURI -MYLLYPURO". Sitä en tiedä, miksi tuota T-kirjainta ole haluttu kilpiin laittaa.

----------


## Rebiaf

Voisiko kirjainvariaatiot noudattaa jotain yhtenäistä logiikkaa linjanumerosta riippumatta. 90X menee moottoritietä, samoin kuin tuleva 65K...

----------


## jpmast

Näyttää yhä elävän tämä vanha vitsaus ettei linjanumero voi ylittää numeroa 100. Itse en
pidä kirjainten käytöstä linjanumeroissa varsinkin jos tuo kirjain ei millään tavalla kuvaa linjan
päätepaikkaa. Kysynkin, että koska löytyisi rohkeus tehdä kunnon uudistus missä kaikki vanha
poistuu uuden tilalta ? Tämä asian pitkittäminen ei johda mihinkään hyvään

----------


## Rester

Tampereen kokoisella alueella ei vain ole tarvetta omasta mielestäni kolminumeroisiin linjatunnuksiin. Näihin jäisi väkisinkin reittiremonttien jälkeen niin paljon tyhjää, että kokonaisuuden hahmottaminen vain vaikeutuisi. Eri varaatioiden ja poikkeamien hahmottamiseen sopii sinällään paremmin kirjain, kunhan niitä käytettäisiin nykyistä loogisemmin.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> Tampereen kokoisella alueella ei vain ole tarvetta omasta mielestäni kolminumeroisiin linjatunnuksiin. Näihin jäisi väkisinkin reittiremonttien jälkeen *niin paljon tyhjää*, että kokonaisuuden hahmottaminen vain vaikeutuisi. Eri varaatioiden ja poikkeamien hahmottamiseen sopii sinällään paremmin kirjain, kunhan niitä käytettäisiin nykyistä loogisemmin.


Tyhjät välit numeroinnissa antavat tilaa tuleville linjamuutoksille.  Kolminumeroisilla linjanumeroilla saavutettaisiin jonkinlainen loogisuus.  Nykyisen numeroinnin parsiminen vain lisää epäloogisuutta.  Kirjain mahtuu useimpiin kilpiin neljänneksi.  Ainakin Hatanpään sairaala ja TAYS pitäisi merkitä kirjaimella.  Lähes joka vedolla minulta kysytään ainakin toista näistä, ajoin mitä linjaa hyvänsä.

Linjat voisi tietysti numeroida Salvador Dalín periaatteiden mukaisesti:  Banaani, kameleontti ja 47 menevät Nokialle, kuitenkin 47 Pirkkalaan parittoman viikon tiistaina,  Saturnus, 7 ja jäätelö Orivedelle, jne.  Matkustaminen olisi vielä mielenkiintoisempaa kuin nykyisen numeroinnin aikana.

----------


## Rester

Valtaosa ihmisistä ei oman empiirisen datan perusteella edes lue linjakilpiä. 18:lla erittäin usein kysytään TAYS:n ohi kulkemista,  vaikka se kilvissä suhteellisen selkeästi seisookin. Toinen samanlainen kohde on Sammonkatu.

Nykyisessä järjestelmässä noihin kymppeihinkin jää joka suunnalle sopivasti väljyyttä vielä pitkäksi aikaa. Tampereen seutu ei oikeasti tule kasvamaan niin suureksi, että kolmenumeroinen järjestelmä olisi perusteltu. Kirjaimet eri reittivaraatioille loogisesti käytettynä ovat ainakin itselleni se helpompi tapa hahmottaa, että reitti on jotenkin normaalista poikkeava.

----------


## anttipng

Postasin tälläisen Joukkoliikenteen facebook-sivulle:
Joukkoliikenteen sivuilta löytyvässä uudessa kartassa (http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med.../v1_linjat.jpg) on merkitty linja 65K, josta ei ole missään muualla mitään mainintaa. Voitteko selventää tilannetta.

Sain tällaisen vastauksen:
Hei Antti, linjalla pyritään palvelemaan poikittaista työmatkaliikennettä Pirkkalan ja Hervannan välillä. Linja kulkee arkiaamuisin Pirkkalasta Härmälän, Koivistonkylän ja Hallilan läpi Hervantaan, josta paluukyyti Pirkkalaan kehätietä pitkin. Iltapäivällä suunta muuttuu, jolloin Hervannasta lähdettäessä palvellaan Hallilan, Koivistonkylän ja Härmälän asuinalueet Pirkkalaan mentäessä ja paluukyyti tapahtuu tällöin kehätien kautta. /Maiju


Aika erikoinen järjestely....

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> Nykyisessä järjestelmässä noihin kymppeihinkin jää joka suunnalle sopivasti väljyyttä vielä pitkäksi aikaa. Tampereen seutu ei oikeasti tule kasvamaan niin suureksi, että kolmenumeroinen järjestelmä olisi perusteltu.


Kolminumeroisilla linjatunnuksilla saisi ainakin TAYSin vuorot selvemmin, kaikki saman sataluvun samalle kymmenluvulle.  Uuden numeroinnin mukaan TAYSille pääsee linjoilla 1, 5, 8, Y21, 28, Y28, 32, Y35, ja 90.  Kukaan kuljettaja ei viitsi opetella moista litaniaa ulkoa.  Joka päivä sitä kysytään, ajoi mitä linjaa hyvänsä.

PALIn ja JOLIn linjanumerointi pitäisi ehdottomasti saada samaan numerointisysteemiin. Jos poistumissuunnat numeroidaan Näsijärvestä myötäpäivään omille sataluvuilleen, voi PALIn numerot jättää kaksinumeroisiksi,  ratikkalinjat yksinumeroisiksi, ja paikallisjunille pelkkä kirjain.  

Tunnelityömaan alettua lukemattomat matkustajat kyselivät minulta linjalla 17, että mitä ihmettä se tähän linjaan vaikuttaa.  Oli menneet ainakin YLE Tampereella ja Aamulehdessä PALIn ja JOLIn numeroinnit sekaisin.

----------


## killerpop

> Kolminumeroisilla linjatunnuksilla saisi ainakin...
> 
> PALIn ja JOLIn linjanumerointi pitäisi ehdottomasti saada samaan numerointisysteemiin.
> 
> Tunnelityömaan alettua lukemattomat matkustajat kyselivät minulta linjalla 17, että mitä ihmettä se tähän linjaan vaikuttaa.  Oli menneet ainakin YLE Tampereella ja Aamulehdessä PALIn ja JOLIn numeroinnit sekaisin.


No, ei tuo HSL tunnu tässä pärjäävän sen paremmin (kolminumeroisilla linjanumeroilla), vastahan tännekin forumille tuli viestejä linjan 813 reittimuutoksesta ja tokihan tuo numero tarkoittaa HelsinkiPorvoo linjaa, mutta HSL on saanut sen jollekin Joukon korvikkeelle kuitenkin sekaannusta aiheuttamaan. http://jlf.fi/f34/8822-hsl-linjan-81...i-28-2-alkaen/

----------


## kuukanko

Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta saa ensi viikolla käsiteltäväkseen esityksen linjan 17 jatkosta aiheutuvan liikenteen lisäyksen (3 bussin liikenne) tilaamisesta linjojen 17, 20 ja 22 varsinaiselta liikennöitsijältä eli tarjousyhteenliittymältä Väinö Paunu Oy ja Länsilinjat Oy.

----------


## Rester

Tuolla ehdotelmassa mainitaan, että muutos edellyttää liikennöintiä entisen neljän auton sijaan seitsemällä autolla. Noinkohan kolme lisäautoa tulee riittämään, kun nytkin talviruuhkassa 17:n myöhässäolo on enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus. Ei kalkkulaisilla ainakaan aikatauluvarmuus paranemaan pääse. Vai jäikö mulla jotain huomaamatta?

Eikä hyvältä näytä Sammonkadunkaan kannalta: myöhässäajava 17 lisävahvistuksena hervantalaisilla täyteen lastattu, 10 minuutin välillä ajettava 3 takaavat sen, etteivät kaikki Kalevaan suuntaavat tule mahtumaan ensimmäiseen saapuvaan autoon. Pelkkä 25 ei paljoa lohduta.

Lisäksi en tiedä, mistä maininta palvelutason säilymisestä ennallaan Kalkussa on repäisty; vuoroväli harvenee lauantaisin 20 minuutista 30 minuuttiin. Tarjonta ei kyllä vastaa tässä tapauksessa kysyntää.

----------


## anttipng

Sinisten Bussien Matkassa-lehti kertoo muutoksista.

----------


## Precise

Tiedotuksen puutteesta JOLIa ei voi syyttää. Maikkarilta tuli JOLIn TV-mainos seutu-uudistuksesta,

----------


## anttipng

> Tiedotuksen puutteesta JOLIa ei voi syyttää. Maikkarilta tuli JOLIn TV-mainos seutu-uudistuksesta,


Tämäkö? Game of Pirkanmaa

----------


## Precise

> Tämäkö? Game of Pirkanmaa


Joo. Tuli kasin aikoihin maikkarilta.

----------


## Precise

Pysäkkikohtaiset aikataulut on julkaistu aikataulut.tampere.fi-sivustolla koko kesäksi. Ei ihmeellisempiä muutoksia, jotain poimintoja:

- Kirjaintunnuksia käytetään jatkossa Keskustorin lisäksi myös Koskipuistossa, Rautatieasemalla ja Tuulensuulla.
- Linja 14:n Keskustorin lenkki (viime viikon Pirkkalaisessa oli ilmeisesti maininta) ei mahtunut pysäkkiluetteloon mutta otsikkoon kylläkin.
- Kolmoslinjan kaikki vuorot ajavat Männistönkujan pysäkin kautta.
- Linjan 65 aikataulusta puuttuu kokonaan Kurikan lenkki.
- Matka-aika Keskustorilta Siivikkalaan pitenee hitaamman reitin (Lielahti, Pispalanharju ja Amuri) vaikutuksesta 7 minuuttia.
- Seutupysäkit on numeroitu 7000- ja 8000-sarjoihin, ensimmäistä käytetään Pirkkalassa, Lempäälässä ja Vesillahdella ja jälkimmäistä Kangasalla ja Nokialla.
- Kolmoslinjan matka-aika Keskustorilta Särkänniemeen on pidentynyt minuutilla 16:a verrattuna.
- Salhojankatu tosiaankin tyhjennetään jo tässä vaiheessa busseista, kun 23 siirtyy Iidesrantaan ja 40 siirtyy Yliopistonkadulle.

----------


## Rester

> - Kolmoslinjan matka-aika Keskustorilta Särkänniemeen on pidentynyt minuutilla 16:a verrattuna.


Kovasti vain Hämeenpuistoa mainostettiin nykyistä Kortelahdenkatua nopeampana reittinä, mites tässä nyt näin kävi.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jufo

Käytinkin tänään useamman tunnin uusia pysäkkiaikatauluja tutkaillen.




> - Linja 14:n Keskustorin lenkki (viime viikon Pirkkalaisessa oli ilmeisesti maininta) ei mahtunut pysäkkiluetteloon mutta otsikkoon kylläkin.


Joo, tässä linkki kyseiseen uutiseen (sivulla 6):
http://pirkkalainen.com/lehtiarkisto/Uusi-lehti.pdf




> - Linjan 65 aikataulusta puuttuu kokonaan Kurikan lenkki.


Linja 65:han on rengas ja Kurikka on vain osa linjan x-haaraa. Noissa linjojen pysäkkilistauksissa näyttää olevan kaikissa perusreitti ja muiden (ei perusreitin) pysäkkien aikataulut näkee sitten kartasta klikkailemalla. Aikataulusta sinänsä ei puutu mitään olennaista tietoa paitsi jos tarkoitit, että nettiaikataulussa on unohtunut selite "Kurikantietä". Aikataulukirjassa se näyttäisi lukevan.




> - Salhojankatu tosiaankin tyhjennetään jo tässä vaiheessa busseista, kun 23 siirtyy Iidesrantaan ja 40 siirtyy Yliopistonkadulle.


Eikös Y4 jää sinne?

*Tässä omia tekemiäni huomioita (outouksia, puutteita ym):*
Linja 1: Vaitista lähtee arkisin klo 12-18 kolme vuoroa tunnissa mutta vain yksi näistä kiertää Vähäjärven kautta. Aikataulukirjan mukaan Vähäjärven kautta kuitenkin ajettaisiin 2 kertaa tunnissa (ei x) mutta ilmeisesti molemmat L ja T ajavat suoraan Lentoasemantietä. Koska Kyöstistä lähtee arkisin 1 vuoro tunnissa ei Vähäjärvelle siten jää kuin 1 vuoro.

Sunnuntaisin (klo 11 jälkeen) Vähäjärven kautta ei ajeta lainkaan keskustaan päin mutta keskustasta ajetaan Vähäjärvelle koko päivän. Kyöstillä on päinvastoin eli koko päivän vuoroja keskustaan mutta ei yhtään vuoroa keskustasta Kyöstiin. Ilmeisesti tässä siis ajetaan jonkinlaista rengasta Koskipuisto - Suupantori - Vähäjärvi - Vaitti - Kyösti - Suupantori - Koskipuisto mutta aikataulut ovat hyvin epäselvät tämän suhteen ja asia valkenee vasta yksittäisiä pysäkkiaikatauluja klikkailemalla. Tavalliselle matkustajalle ei taida olla paljon iloa siitä, että tarjontaa on sunnuntaisin vain yhteen suuntaan. 

Eikö linjalla 11 ole tarvetta ajaa työaikoina N-vuoroja Nuutisarankadun kautta, kuten seiskalla nykyisin ja vielä kesäkuussa?

Linjalla 14N on Pitkäniemessä ilmeisesti jokin ajantasaus Nokian suuntaan, koska Nokialle päin vuorot ohittavat Turrin jo xx:54 mutta jatkavat Pitkäniemestä Nokialle vasta xx:09  :Confused: 

Linja 28 ei kuljekaan Harjuntaustaa linjan 27 tavoin vaikka muuten reitti on identtinen pitkältä matkalta.

Linja 36 ei kulje (ainakaan kesäkaudella) Multisiltaan, mutta linjalla 50 on puolestaan iltapäivisin Sääksjärvelle päättyviä ja aamuisin Sääksjärveltä lähteviä S-vuoroja kaksinkertaistaen linjan vuorotarjonnan tällä välillä. Eikö tämä ruuhka-ajan täydennys pitänyt hoitaa linjalla 36? Aikataulukirjasta puuttuu kokonaan aamun Sääksjärveltä lähtevät vuorot, iltapäivän S-vuorot sen sijaan on merkitty.

Kaikki linjan 79 vuorot siirtyvät ajamaan moottoritietä täydentäen 70:ta. Näin ollen poistuu ainoa mahdollinen vaihdoton yhteystapa Länsi-Tampereelta Nokialle (tässä ketjussa kirjoitettiin aiemmin, että linja 79 jää Nokiantielle, kun 70 siirtyy moottoritielle).

Nokialle ei pääse enää viikonloppuöisin 2.10 jälkeen yöelämän vietosta (nykyään pääsee vielä 3.15 PL ja 3.40 L).

----------


## Precise

Linjalle 65 saatiin näköjään toivomani pysäkki Koivistonkylän ammattiopiston kohdalle Lahdenperänkadun ja Viinikankadun risteykseen (Lahdenperänkatu 3172, 3173). Viimeksi kun menin ohi niin ei ainakaan ollut rakenteilla eikä asiasta ole mistään mainittukaan.

Valitettavaa, että sekä linja 1 että 65 ovat paisuneet vaikeasti hahmotettaviksi kokonaisuuksiksi. Pidin selkeänä alun perin ehdotettua ratkaisua, jossa linjan 6 länsipää ja linja 65 kokonaan olisi yhdistetty. Nykyinen ratkaisu tuntuu lähinnä kompromissilta, jossa tavoitellaan jonkinnäköistä palvelutasoa Härmälän ja Hervannan välille ja Kurikan liikenteeseen. Pieni kävelymatka tai bussinvaihto Hatanpään koululla olisi ollut pienempi paha, varsinkin kun suurin osa 6:n matkustajista tulee ainakin aamuisin Hatanpään hovilta. Keskipäivästä en tiedä.

Linja 1 tuntuu olevan liian monimutkainen suunnittelijoillekin, sillä niin monia ajatusvirheitä ja kummallisuuksia aikatauluun on tehty, niistä Jufo ylempänä puhuikin. Toivottavasti tilannetta selkeytetään talvikauteen siirryttäessä.

Linjan 1K (vain arkisin) päätepysäkki idässä on muuten tosiaan Leinolassa, 37:n vanhalla päätepysäkillä.




> Kovasti vain Hämeenpuistoa mainostettiin nykyistä Kortelahdenkatua nopeampana reittinä, mites tässä nyt näin kävi.


Näinpä  :Very Happy:  kai se sitten on psykologisesti suorempi...

----------


## Jufo

> Valitettavaa, että sekä linja 1 että 65 ovat paisuneet vaikeasti hahmotettaviksi kokonaisuuksiksi. Pidin selkeänä alun perin ehdotettua ratkaisua, jossa linjan 6 länsipää ja linja 65 kokonaan olisi yhdistetty. Nykyinen ratkaisu tuntuu lähinnä kompromissilta, jossa tavoitellaan jonkinnäköistä palvelutasoa Härmälän ja Hervannan välille ja Kurikan liikenteeseen. Pieni kävelymatka tai bussinvaihto Hatanpään koululla olisi ollut pienempi paha, varsinkin kun suurin osa 6:n matkustajista tulee ainakin aamuisin Hatanpään hovilta. Keskipäivästä en tiedä.


Joo Kurikan tarjonta näyttää rajoittuvan aamulla kolmeen vuoroon, joilla pääsee vaihtamaan Naistenmatkantiellä ykköselle ja iltapäivällä sama toiseen suuntaan, joten on aika kehno tarjonta. Talvella vuoroja lienee luvassa kuitenkin enemmän.




> Linjan 1K (vain arkisin) päätepysäkki idässä on muuten tosiaan Leinolassa, 37:n vanhalla päätepysäkillä.


Mikäs tämä Leinolaan päättyvä on 1K on? Näin vain K-vuoroja, joissa pääteasemana on Koskipuisto mutta ne näyttäisivät lähtevän Lentolasta. Ilmeisesti pysäkkitiedot eivät ole vielä aivan ajantasalla, koska esim. Lentolan päätepysäkillä (4600) on kaikki lähdöt mutta seuraavan pysäkin aikataulusta (8149) puuttuu 1T lähdöt. Sitten taas Orimuskadun pysäkiltä (4552) alkaen 1T lähdöt löytyvät jälleen.

----------


## Rester

On tuolla datassa muitakin virheitä. Esim.  linjalle 90 on tarjottu M-kirjaimen reitiksi niin Maisansaloa kuin käymistä Pihtisulunkadulla Myllypurossa. Joko kyseessä on todellinen maisemareitti, tai sitten jälkimmäinen poikkeama on tarkoitettu linjalle 21.  :Wink: 

Eikö tuohon nykyisen Kiveliönkadun päätteen kohdalle ole tulossa lainkaan pysäkkiä? Häpeäkseni myönnän, että tunne  Kangasalan puolta sen verran heikosti, etten tiedä, miten  kaukana tätä edeltävä pysäkki on. Ei Orimuskadun pysäkillekään mikään kohtuuton matka ole, mutta voisi olettaa, että tähän joku tolppa tulee pystyyn. Toisaalta, on tuolla muitakin puutosta, ainakin linjalta 14 puuttuu kokonaan (tätä kirjoittaessani) Pirkkahallin pysäkki. Muitakin lienee ao. reitille tuloillaan.

----------


## deepthroat

> On tuolla datassa muitakin virheitä. Esim.  linjalle 90 on tarjottu M-kirjaimen reitiksi niin Maisansaloa kuin käymistä Pihtisulunkadulla Myllypurossa. Joko kyseessä on todellinen maisemareitti, tai sitten jälkimmäinen poikkeama on tarkoitettu linjalle 21. 
> 
> Eikö tuohon nykyisen Kiveliönkadun päätteen kohdalle ole tulossa lainkaan pysäkkiä? Häpeäkseni myönnän, että tunne  Kangasalan puolta sen verran heikosti, etten tiedä, miten  kaukana tätä edeltävä pysäkki on. Ei Orimuskadun pysäkillekään mikään kohtuuton matka ole, mutta voisi olettaa, että tähän joku tolppa tulee pystyyn. Toisaalta, on tuolla muitakin puutosta, ainakin linjalta 14 puuttuu kokonaan (tätä kirjoittaessani) Pirkkahallin pysäkki. Muitakin lienee ao. reitille tuloillaan.


Orimuskadun jälkeen seuraava pysäkki on vasta Mannakorpi, eli Linkosuon leipomon kohdalla. Aika pitkä pysäkinväli jää jollei siihen vanhan päätteen kohdalle saada pysäkkiparia,

----------


## Heikki K

Itse olen ihmetellyt linjan 4 uutta päätepysäkkiä Hervantakeskuksella (3369). Sitä käyttää lisäksi linja 32, eikä siihen mahdu kahta autoa yhtä aikaa. Kun 32 pysähtyy siinä esim. 16:48 niin seuraava nelonen on juuri ollut kadun vastakkaisella puolella 16:47 ja käy sen jälkeen Teekkarinkadun liikenneympyrässä kääntymässä. Jos nelonen on edes minuutin myöhässä niin autot tulevat pysäkille väärässä järjestyksessä.

----------


## Precise

Vielä joitain huomioita:

- Laitteilla, jotka näyttävät kaikki pysäkit (myös käytöstä poistuneet) näkyy pysäkit muun muassa Orivedelle asti kantatie 58:a pitkin.
- Kolmonen pysähtyy Itsenäisyydenkadulla länteen ajettaessa kolme kertaa (Itsenäisyydenkatu 25, 13 ja 3).
- Linjalla 14 on tosiaan erikoiset vartin "ajantasaukset" Pirkkalan ja Pitkäniemen välillä kumpaankin suuntaan.
- Kesäaikaan Pyynikintorilla on kolme linjaa: 2, 31 ja 90. Kakkonenkin on lähdössä syksyllä pois. Nyt pitäisi tehdä linjanvetoja, aiotaanko Pyynikintorin päättäri poistaa kokonaan käytöstä vai kunnostaa laiturit ja siirtää Keskustorille päättäviä linjoja tuomaan yhteyksiä esimerkiksi Metsolle ja Pyynikintorille.
- Päällekäisiä pysäkinnimiä tai ainakin hyvin samankaltaisia löytyy useita. Esimerkkinä Karhumäki (Pirkkalassa 7000+7001 ja Lempäälässä 7509+7510).

----------


## Elias

Koska linjan 5 lähtöaikoja on muutettu, TAYSilta ei olekaan Hervantaan enää 15 minuutin vuoroväliä, vaan 30 minuutin, jossa sekä linja 32 (nyk. 6) ja linja 5 lähtevät yhtä aikaa Hervantaan. (molemmat .20 ja .50 TAYSilta) Mikä lieneekään ollut syynä näihin lähtöaikojen muutoksiin.

----------


## Jufo

> Koska linjan 5 lähtöaikoja on muutettu, TAYSilta ei olekaan Hervantaan enää 15 minuutin vuoroväliä, vaan 30 minuutin, jossa sekä linja 32 (nyk. 6) ja linja 5 lähtevät yhtä aikaa Hervantaan. (molemmat .20 ja .50 TAYSilta) Mikä lieneekään ollut syynä näihin lähtöaikojen muutoksiin.


Varmaan siksi, että linjalla 50 on lähtöajat Koskipuistosta .05 ja .35 niin 5 on sitten porrastettu lähtemään .20 ja .50, jotta saadaan tasainen 15 min vuoroväli. Toisaalta lähtöajat .20 ja .50 sopisivat 50:lle paremmin koska 36 (täydentäen 50 ) iltapäivän lähtöajat itään on .05 ja .35. Mutta jos 50 lähtöaikoja muutetaan niin eikö se muuttaisi myös 40 lähtöajat Kangasalta?

32 (6) on niin paljon hitaampi Hervantaan että harva kai edes valitsee sitä vitosen asemesta ja siten 32 ja 5 palvelevat olennaisesti eri alueita, joten päällekkäisyys ei haittaa.

----------


## Elias

> Varmaan siksi, että linjalla 50 on lähtöajat Koskipuistosta .05 ja .35 niin 5 on sitten porrastettu lähtemään .20 ja .50, jotta saadaan tasainen 15 min vuoroväli. Toisaalta lähtöajat .20 ja .50 sopisivat 50:lle paremmin koska 36 (täydentäen 50 ) iltapäivän lähtöajat itään on .05 ja .35.


Aikataulukirjassa linjalla 50 on lähtöjä Koskipuistosta myös .20 ja .50, jotka päättyvät Sääksjärvelle. Samaan aikaan Koskipuistosta lähtee myös linja 26 Höytämöön .20 ja .50. Lisäksi aamuisin linjalla 55 on lähtöjä .47 Keskustorilta ja linja 5 kulkee .20 ja .50 Keskustorilta. Aikamoista päällekkäisyyttä.

----------


## Jufo

> Aikataulukirjassa linjalla 50 on lähtöjä Koskipuistosta myös .20 ja .50, jotka päättyvät Sääksjärvelle. Samaan aikaan Koskipuistosta lähtee myös linja 26 Höytämöön .20 ja .50. Lisäksi aamuisin linjalla 55 on lähtöjä .47 Keskustorilta ja linja 5 kulkee .20 ja .50 Keskustorilta. Aikamoista päällekkäisyyttä.


5 ja 26 eivät tosin aja samaan paikkaan kuten eivät myöskään 50S ja 55, joten niiden kuuluukin lähteä samaan aikaan.

Toki noita voisi porrastaa paremminkin, esim. 10 min välein näin:

.05 .35 (50)
.15 .45 (5)
.15 .45 (26)
.25 .55 (50S tai 36)

----------


## ultrix

> - Kirjaintunnuksia käytetään jatkossa Keskustorin lisäksi myös Koskipuistossa, Rautatieasemalla ja Tuulensuulla.


Ja Nokialla.




> - Kolmoslinjan kaikki vuorot ajavat Männistönkujan pysäkin kautta.


Mistäs muualtakaan?




> - Seutupysäkit on numeroitu 7000- ja 8000-sarjoihin, ensimmäistä käytetään Pirkkalassa, Lempäälässä ja Vesillahdella ja jälkimmäistä Kangasalla ja Nokialla.


Lisäksi mainittakoon, että Ylöjärvellä käytetään 6000-sarjaa.




> - Kesäaikaan Pyynikintorilla on kolme linjaa: 2, 31 ja 90. Kakkonenkin on lähdössä syksyllä pois. Nyt pitäisi tehdä linjanvetoja, aiotaanko Pyynikintorin päättäri poistaa kokonaan käytöstä vai kunnostaa laiturit ja siirtää Keskustorille päättäviä linjoja tuomaan yhteyksiä esimerkiksi Metsolle ja Pyynikintorille.


Toivottavasti poistettaisiin käytöstä kokonaan. Länsipäässä riittää vaihtoehtoisia pääteasemia, esim. Eteläpuisto, Särkänniemi ja Ranta-Tampella.




> - Päällekäisiä pysäkinnimiä tai ainakin hyvin samankaltaisia löytyy useita. Esimerkkinä Karhumäki (Pirkkalassa 7000+7001 ja Lempäälässä 7509+7510).


Toistaiseksi joo. Yksistään Ammattikoulu-nimisiä pysäkkejä on jo nyt Tampereella 10 kappaletta, ja Paloasemia sekä Jäähalleja tuntuu löytyvän lähes joka kunnasta. Näillä näkymin kaikki päällekkäiset nimet poistetaan, myös Tampereen alueelta.

----------


## Elias

> 5 ja 26 eivät tosin aja samaan paikkaan kuten eivät myöskään 50S ja 55, joten niiden kuuluukin lähteä samaan aikaan.
> 
> Toki noita voisi porrastaa paremminkin, esim. 10 min välein näin:
> 
> .05 .35 (50)
> .15 .45 (5)
> .15 .45 (26)
> .25 .55 (50S tai 36)


Ilmeisesti 26 olikin siirretty Rukkamäentietä kulkemaan ja Lempääläntielle jäi 5 ja 50. Peltolammille lähtee siis 3 linjaa samaan aikaan.
50S ja 26 menevät lähes samaan paikkaan (Sääksjärvi, Höytämö) ja niillä on samat lähtöajat Koskipuistosta ja ne saapuvat samaan aikaan Sääksjärvelle. Ruuhka-aikaan tulee päällekäisyyksiä ainakin. Toisaalta ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella saadaan tasainen n. 15min väli sekä Sääksjärvelle että Peltolammille. Tässä pitäisi muuttaa ehkä 50S:n lähtöaikoja. Niitä vuoroja kulkee iltapäivällä ja vain yhteen suuntaan Koskipuisto-Sääksjärvi ja päällekkäin linjan 26 kanssa.

----------


## Jufo

> Ilmeisesti 26 olikin siirretty Rukkamäentietä kulkemaan ja Lempääläntielle jäi 5 ja 50. Peltolammille lähtee siis 3 linjaa samaan aikaan.
> 50S ja 26 menevät lähes samaan paikkaan (Sääksjärvi, Höytämö) ja niillä on samat lähtöajat Koskipuistosta ja ne saapuvat samaan aikaan Sääksjärvelle. Ruuhka-aikaan tulee päällekäisyyksiä ainakin. Toisaalta ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella saadaan tasainen n. 15min väli sekä Sääksjärvelle että Peltolammille. Tässä pitäisi muuttaa ehkä 50S:n lähtöaikoja. Niitä vuoroja kulkee iltapäivällä ja vain yhteen suuntaan Koskipuisto-Sääksjärvi ja päällekkäin linjan 26 kanssa.


Ehkä joo mutta menee aika hienosäädöksi. Suunnittelijat ovat keskittyneet porrastamaan 5, 26 ja 50 keskenään eivätkä ole porrastaneet 50S koska se on kuitenkin vain ruuhka-ajan lisävuoro.

50S kulkee myös aamulla kaupunkiin päin. Katsopas pysäkkien Kurjentaival (7513) ja Sääksjärven koulu (7511) aikatauluja niin huomaat, että jälkimmäiseltä pysäkiltä alkaen on 50:lla aamussa lisävuoroja. Aikataulukirjassa noita ei lue.

Edelleen ihmettelen miksi linja 50S eikä 36? Kuitenkin suunnitelmissa 36 kulkee Lempääläntietä Vuorekseen.

----------


## Precise

(lainaus ei tullut mukaan, tämä on siis Ultrixin viestiin :Smile: 

Jossain vaiheessa näytti siltä, että kolmosen Niemenrannan vuorot ajavat Halkoniemenkadun kadun sijasta Männistönkujankin kohdalta suoraan Lielahdenkatua (lenkkihän on etelästä tultaessa hieman kiertelevämpi kuin pohjoisreitillä).

----------


## Elias

> Ehkä joo mutta menee aika hienosäädöksi. Suunnittelijat ovat keskittyneet porrastamaan 5, 26 ja 50 keskenään eivätkä ole porrastaneet 50S koska se on kuitenkin vain ruuhka-ajan lisävuoro.
> 
> 50S kulkee myös aamulla kaupunkiin päin. Katsopas pysäkkien Kurjentaival (7513) ja Sääksjärven koulu (7511) aikatauluja niin huomaat, että jälkimmäiseltä pysäkiltä alkaen on 50:lla aamussa lisävuoroja. Aikataulukirjassa noita ei lue.
> 
> Edelleen ihmettelen miksi linja 50S eikä 36? Kuitenkin suunnitelmissa 36 kulkee Lempääläntietä Vuorekseen.


Joo, ne oli jotain lisävuoroja, mutta niitä ei ollut erikseen merkattu 50S:ksi. Linja 36 taasen ei kulje kesäkaudella kuin vain välillä Keskustori-Myllypuro.

----------


## Precise

Pysäkinrakennustyöt edistyvät hyvää mallia Pirkkahallilla, jota on myllätty kunnolla. Pysäkkiympäristöstä on tulossa vihdoinkin nimensä tasoinen, paikalla odotti muoveista purkamista kaksi uutta pysäkkikatosta.

Mielenkiintoista on, että Ilmailunkadun eteläpuolelle ei olla tehty (vielä) mitään, mutta eipä siinä ainakaan pysäkkisyvennykselle tilaakaan ole. Samalla pysäkkisaarekkeen pohjoispuolella oli varattu kivetyksessä tilaa katokselle, joten luulen että linja 14 tekee keskustaan mennessään erikoisen koukkauksen Pirkkahallin kohdilla. Länteen päin syvennys on. Laitoin kuvaa tilannetta selventämään.



Muille Ilmailunkadun pysäkkipareille (Pirkkahalli + 2) ei ole tehty vielä mitään, eli kiire tulee. Sama tilanne on Lahdenperänkadulla uudella 65:n pysäkkiparilla.

Koskipuistossakin matelee, työt etenivät hienosti toukokuun loppuun asti, mutta toistaiseksi ainut askel on ollut uuden opastinpylvään tukianturat Hämeensillan itäpäässä.

Aikaa on vielä kolme täyttä työviikkoa, lisäksi yksi niistä on juhannusviikko, joten kiirettä lienee jos työtahti on sama kuin tähän asti (Pirkkahallia lukuun ottamatta, joka on edennyt hienosti). Ykkösen maanantaista 30.6 tulee mielenkiintoinen, jos risteys ei mahdollista vasemmalle kääntymistä.

----------


## Rebiaf

> maanantaista 30.6 tulee mielenkiintoinen, jos risteys ei mahdollista vasemmalle kääntymistä.


Linjalta poikkeaminen on jolin sääntöjen mukaan rötös, rikos ja rangaistavaa, joten toivottavasti kuljettajat ymmärtävät jättää järjenkäytön väliin ja unohtaa ajatus keskustorin kautta koukkaamisesta. Tietysti ellei muuta virallisesti määrätä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Precise

Joku sanoi täällä, ettei päällekkäisistä pysäkinnimistä ole haittaa. Ehkei, mutta ei niistä ainakaan kenellekään etua ole.

Esimerkiksi tuon Ammattiopisto-syndrooman voisi korjata vaihtamalla jokaisen nimeksi "Tredu (toimipisteen nimi)" eli esimerkiksi "Tredu Koivistontie" ja "Tredu Pyynikintie". Pirkkalassa Kenkätie 2 ja Karhumäki-pari tulisi nimetä Partolaksi. Tampereella Jäähalli vääntyy Hakametsäksi ja muissa kunnissa jäähallien ja terveyskeskusten eteen kunnan nimi. Tässä muutama esimerkki, näitähän nyt on loputtomiin.

Pisteet Jolille hyvin toteutetuista pysäkeille laitettavista linjakartoista!

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kyllähän noista päällekkäisyyksistä olisi hyvä päästä eroon. Vaan asioita täytyy priorisoida. Juuri nyt on tärkeintä, että iso linjastouudistus saadaan menemään läpi. Takuuvarmasti kaikenlaista säädettävää riittää pitkälle syksyyn kunnes kaikki toimii niin kuin on ajateltu. Kunhan uudistus on viety läpi, niin sitten on Jolilla aikaa keskittyä muihinkin asioihin.

----------


## Rester

> Pirkkalassa Kenkätie 2 ja Karhumäki-pari tulisi nimetä Partolaksi. Tampereella Jäähalli vääntyy Hakametsäksi ja muissa kunnissa jäähallien ja terveyskeskusten eteen kunnan nimi.


Kenkätie 2:n parina on tälläkin hetkellä Partola-niminen pysäkki IKH:ta vastapäätä. Karhumäki lienee pariton pysäkki ainakin Kenkätien suuntaan ajettaessa, sisäinen liikennehän ei edes ole pysähtynyt tällä pysäkillä koskaan, tästäkin eteenpäin todennäköisesti vain linja 1, on meinaan sen verran lähellä risteystä, että suoraa jatkaminen on tuosta haasteellista. 

Hakametsä-niminen pysäkkipari Sammon vt:llä viittaa paremminkin vieressä olevaan kaupunginosaan, järkevin paikkahan jäädä bussista jäähallilla mennessä kaupungin suunnasta on Sammonkadun viimeinen pysäkki, etenkin peli-iltoina.

----------


## tkp

> Karhumäki lienee pariton pysäkki ainakin Kenkätien suuntaan ajettaessa, sisäinen liikennehän ei edes ole pysähtynyt tällä pysäkillä koskaan, tästäkin eteenpäin todennäköisesti vain linja 1, on meinaan sen verran lähellä risteystä, että suoraa jatkaminen on tuosta haasteellista.


Onhan siinä nyt pysähtynyt risteyksestä yli suoraan jatkava 60. Mutta tosiaan, aika haasteellinen paikka.

----------


## Precise

Onko missään ympäryskunnassa näkynyt jo uusittuja pysäkkipäreitä?

----------


## Hatka

> Onhan siinä nyt pysähtynyt risteyksestä yli suoraan jatkava 60. Mutta tosiaan, aika haasteellinen paikka.


Itse en ole siihen asiakkaita jättänyt linjalla 60, eikä kukaan ole ainakaan minulle asti valittanut. Ei siinä muuten ole 60 päreessäkään, jossa on samalla rivillä 61,62,63 Pirkkala.

----------


## teheino

en löytänyt muutakaan sopivaa ketjua johon tämä postittaa.

Mietin ylipäänsä tuota Hervannan ja Etelä-Hervannan linjalle 3(0) aiheuttamaa kuormitusta ja sitä kun sanotaan että kapasiteetti loppuu. Joku vuosi sittenhän Hervannan linjat piti mullistaa siten että 30:n reitti olisi muuttunut, siitä olisi jäänyt ainakin yksi pitkä katu linjan alkupäästä ja sen matkustajat tulematta, ja 23:n reitti muuttaa, mutta hervantalaisten vastustuksen takia tästä suunnitelmasta luovuttiin. Mutta jos kumminkin tehtäisiin uudistus ja tarpeen mukaan vaikka myös linja 23 liikennöisi 10 minuutin välein, niin kyllä kuormitus saataisiin tasaisemmin jaettua.

----------


## killerpop

> Onko missään ympäryskunnassa näkynyt jo uusittuja pysäkkipäreitä?


Kävin tänään Pirkkalan läpi linjan 61 vuorolla, joka meni sopivasti Lentoasemalle KT ja sieltä palatessa V-reittiä. Mitään muutoksia ei ollut tapahtunut. Tokihan tuolla jää katvealueeksi Pereentien pysäkit Kreetankuja ja Nikkilänniemi, Kurikantie, Toivion alue ja Sorkkalantien ja Anian rantatien pätkät...

Tokihan Pirkkalassa ollaan siinä mielessä hyvässä tilanteessa, että juuri minkään pysäkin nimi ei muutu, joten onhan noi nykyiset ihan kelvollisia vielä tulevaisuudessakin. Harvoja muuttuvia, missä on nimikyltit taisi olla tuo Pajatie+Tieliikelaitos, joista tulee Valimotie. Hauskana seikkana noista nykyisistä päreistä, linjaa 65 mainostetaan vain Kuntakeskuksen ja Suupantorin pysäkeillä, muilla reitinvarren pysäkeillä on vain 61-63...

----------


## Precise

> Tokihan Pirkkalassa ollaan siinä mielessä hyvässä tilanteessa, että juuri minkään pysäkin nimi ei muutu, joten onhan noi nykyiset ihan kelvollisia vielä tulevaisuudessakin. Harvoja muuttuvia, missä on nimikyltit taisi olla tuo Pajatie+Tieliikelaitos, joista tulee Valimotie.


Joo, noiden lisäksi muuttuu Loukonlahdentie (ent. Nikkilänniemi) ja Aittokorventie (Kurikan koulu). Käytännössähän kaikki on vaihdettava, jos pysäkkinumerot ja oikeat linjanumerot halutaan pysäkin katolle.

Muistaakseni kilpailutuksessa puhuttiin kahdesta viimeisestä viikosta vanhan liikennöintikauden puolella, joten muutoksia alkanee tulla katukuvaan huomisesta alkaen. Ensimmäisinä alueina varmaan kolmosvyöhyke eli Vesilahti ja Nokian etäisimmät alueet?

----------


## TommiM

Huomasin nyt vasta (koska aikataulumuutokset eivät enää suoraa kosketa minua) että "uudistettu" linja 55 heikentää huomattavasti ideaparkin liikkeiden työntekijöiden työmatkoja. Käytännössä busseilla liikkuvat joutuvat lähes täysin tukeutumaan valkeakosken liikenteen vuorotarjontaan, sillä ilmeisesti linjaa suunnitellessa ei suunnittelijalle ole tullut mieleen etteivät työntekijät ehdi päivän viimeiseen vuoroon. Myös matka ideaparkille toimii todella heikosti, joko sä joudut kulkemaan "liian aikaisin" tai vastaavasti olet jokusen minuutin myöhässä töistä.

Toivottavasti tämä virhe korjataan viimeistään syksyn aikatauluihin.

----------


## J_J

> Huomasin nyt vasta (koska aikataulumuutokset eivät enää suoraa kosketa minua) että "uudistettu" linja 55 heikentää huomattavasti ideaparkin liikkeiden työntekijöiden työmatkoja. Käytännössä busseilla liikkuvat joutuvat lähes täysin tukeutumaan valkeakosken liikenteen vuorotarjontaan, sillä ilmeisesti linjaa suunnitellessa ei suunnittelijalle ole tullut mieleen etteivät työntekijät ehdi päivän viimeiseen vuoroon. Myös matka ideaparkille toimii todella heikosti, joko sä joudut kulkemaan "liian aikaisin" tai vastaavasti olet jokusen minuutin myöhässä töistä.
> 
> Toivottavasti tämä virhe korjataan viimeistään syksyn aikatauluihin.


Eipä ole ainoa kohta, missä JoLi "parantaa" (ts. heikentää) asiakkaiden liikkumismahdollisuuksia. Lipun hinnoista en viitsi edes mainita - sen voi jokainen tulkita itse hinnastoista...

----------


## Eppu

> Eipä ole ainoa kohta, missä JoLi "parantaa" (ts. heikentää) asiakkaiden liikkumismahdollisuuksia.


Totta puhut. Nokian liikenne oli suurin emämunaus, samoin suurelta osin Pirkkala. Kolmoslinjallakin ollaan taatusti talviaikaan pulassa kun kaikille halukkaille ei sitten mitenkään voi riittää tarpeeksi matkustajapaikkoja. 
Kummastuttaa kovasti sekin, että asiakkaiden päivittäisiä kuljetustarpeita varten ei riitä muka tarpeeksi rahaa laittaa tarjontaan, mistä johtuen on nyt syntynyt joitakin kovin väkinäiseltä vaikuttavia säästöratkaisuja. Sen sijaan kaikenlaisiin turhishankkeisiin kuten ratikkaan ja sen suunnitteluun aukeavat rahahanat kovin helposti ja heppoisesti.

----------


## Rebiaf

Tällä viikolla Aamulehdessä tekstiviestipalstalla on ollut kaksi valitusta uudesta parannetusta palvelusta. Lempäälän keskustaan ei pääse seitsemäksi töihin, kuten ei Pitkäniemen sairaalallekaan. Eräs sukulaiseni taas huomasi, että ainakaan kesällä ei pääse Pirkkalan lentokentälle kahdeksaksi. Pitää olla kolme varttia etuajassa tai vartin myöhässä töistä. Varuskuntaan ei ajeta enää ollenkaan.

----------


## Rester

> Varuskuntaan ei ajeta enää ollenkaan.


Kyllä ainakin nettiaikatauluista löytyy Lv-merkintä, jonka perusteella varuskunnallakin käydään osassa lentokentälle ajavia vuoroja kääntymässä; aamulla ja iltapäivällä yksi vuoro suuntaansa.

----------


## tkp

> Totta puhut. Nokian liikenne oli suurin emämunaus, samoin suurelta osin Pirkkala. Kolmoslinjallakin ollaan taatusti talviaikaan pulassa kun kaikille halukkaille ei sitten mitenkään voi riittää tarpeeksi matkustajapaikkoja. 
> Kummastuttaa kovasti sekin, että asiakkaiden päivittäisiä kuljetustarpeita varten ei riitä muka tarpeeksi rahaa laittaa tarjontaan, mistä johtuen on nyt syntynyt joitakin kovin väkinäiseltä vaikuttavia säästöratkaisuja. Sen sijaan kaikenlaisiin turhishankkeisiin kuten ratikkaan ja sen suunnitteluun aukeavat rahahanat kovin helposti ja heppoisesti.


Kyöstissä ja Turrissa varmasti kiitellään uudistusta. Iltapäivisin 55 minuutin vuoroväli Tampereelle varmasti innostaa. Ehkäpä(?) Joli ihan oikeasti ajattelee asiaa ja yhdistää K ja T vuorot syysliikenteen alusta järkevällä vuorovälillä.

----------


## deepthroat

> Kyllä ainakin nettiaikatauluista löytyy Lv-merkintä, jonka perusteella varuskunnallakin käydään osassa lentokentälle ajavia vuoroja kääntymässä; aamulla ja iltapäivällä yksi vuoro suuntaansa.


No mitäpä tuolla varuskunnassa sitten pitäisi käydä ? Eipä sinne oikeastaan kukaan ole kulkenut saatikka sitten pois tullut, ainakin omieni havaintojen mukaan.

----------


## Rester

> No mitäpä tuolla varuskunnassa sitten pitäisi käydä ? Eipä sinne oikeastaan kukaan ole kulkenut saatikka sitten pois tullut, ainakin omieni havaintojen mukaan.


Joidenkin työssäkäyvien ehdoilla nuo koukkaukset onkin laadittu, arkiaamuna sinne pääsee kasiin töihin ja iltapäivällä kolmen jälkeen pois.

----------


## Jufo

> Kyöstissä ja Turrissa varmasti kiitellään uudistusta. Iltapäivisin 55 minuutin vuoroväli Tampereelle varmasti innostaa. Ehkäpä(?) Joli ihan oikeasti ajattelee asiaa ja yhdistää K ja T vuorot syysliikenteen alusta järkevällä vuorovälillä.


Itsekin ihmettelen, miksi K ja T ei voitaisi yhdistää yhdeksi haaraksi. Pääte voisi olla sama kuin V-vuoroillakin. Ja se mahdollistaa KTV- ja VTK lenkit hiljaisempina aikoina, jolloin vuoroväli on esim. tunnin.

Osa lentoasemavuoroista (L) saisi kiertää Vähäjärven kautta etenkin pyhinä jolloin Vähäjärvelle ei ole liikennettä lainkaan.

Kuormittuukohan linja 11 kovastikin härmäläisistä, jos näitä ei huvita matkustaa Koskipuistoon Härmälään päästäkseen? Ainakaan nykyisillä linjan 1 matkustajamäärillä linjan 11 kapasiteetti ei tule edes riittämään. Esim. eilen linjan 1 klo 15.57 lähtö Härmälään oli seisomakuormassa jo Koskipuiston pysäkille saapuessaan.

----------


## Precise

Aikatauluissa käytetään kolmoslinjalla L-merkintää, kun linja ajaa Lielahdenkatua pitkin. Reittioppaassa Lielahdenkadun oikaisulla ei ole tunnuskirjainta, mutta Vähäniemenkadun reitti käyttää tunnusta 3N. Käyttäjän kannalta fiksu ratkaisu...

Varuskunnan pysäkit puuttuvat aikatauluista ja koukkaus reittioppaasta.




> Kyöstissä ja Turrissa varmasti kiitellään uudistusta. Iltapäivisin 55 minuutin vuoroväli Tampereelle varmasti innostaa. Ehkäpä(?) Joli ihan oikeasti ajattelee asiaa ja yhdistää K ja T vuorot syysliikenteen alusta järkevällä vuorovälillä.


Yhdistämisessä voisi olla oikeasti järkeä. Toisaalta jos Pirkkala päätyy keskustapuolueen painostuksesta johtuen laajentamaan asutusta Sankilaan, 1K olisi luonteva vetää Kirkonkylän koululle. Turriin on suunniteltu linjalle väliaikaista kääntöpaikkaa. Vuoroväli Kyöstiltä säilyy käytännössä samantasoisena, sillä Paunun vuoroväli VTK-vuoroilla on ollut 60 minuutin molemmin puolin. KTV-vuorot huomioon ottaen vuoroja enemmän, mutta mielestäni niitä ei voi suoraan verrata kyöstiläisen näkökulmasta VTK-vuoroihin (matkustaessa Tampereen suuntaan).

Vuorotarjonta heikkenee kuitenkin omasta mielestäni liikaa arki-iltaisin ja lauantaisin.




> Kolmoslinjallakin ollaan taatusti talviaikaan pulassa kun kaikille halukkaille ei sitten mitenkään voi riittää tarpeeksi matkustajapaikkoja.


Otitko huomioon, että talviarjessa liikennöidään viiden minuutin välein?




> Pitkäniemen sairaalalle ei pääse seitsemäksi töihin.


http://aikataulut.tampere.fi/?lang=&...1&showLines=29
Kuudeksi ja seitsemäksi pääsee kyllä, tosin aikaa on vain muutama minuutti. Toivottavasti sykliä saadaan muutama minuutti aikaisemmaksi syksyksi.




> Eipä ole ainoa kohta, missä JoLi "parantaa" (ts. heikentää) asiakkaiden liikkumismahdollisuuksia. Lipun hinnoista en viitsi edes mainita - sen voi jokainen tulkita itse hinnastoista...


En ymmärrä mitä tarkoitat. Seutulipun hinta säilyy Pirkkalaa lukuun ottamatta ennallaan. Lempäälän ja Tampereen keskustojen kertalipun hinta tippuu yli eurolla. Toki esimerkiksi Pitkäniemen ja Nokian välisen matkan hinta nousee.

Nokia ei ole kovin helppo kaupunki joukkoliikennesuunnittelulle: väestö on hajautunut monille laajoille omakotialueille. En ole koskaan käyttänyt, mutta tälläkin foorumilla on käynyt ilmi, että kysyntä ei ole yhtä laajaa kuin muissa kunnissa.

Nokian linjasto on saanut paljon kritiikkiä ja varmasti parannettavaa olisikin. Pääsääntöisesti matka-ajat lyhenevät tai pysyvät ennallaan vaihdosta huolimatta. Vuorotarjonta tihenee lähiöissä (tosin keskustojen välillä heikkenee) ja ennen kaikkea linjasto on selkeämpi ja hahmotettavampi.

Pirkkalassa mokaukset tuli Kurikan ja Hervannan sekä ykkösen haarojen liikenteessä. Kurikan ja Kyöstin liikenne Tampereelle sekä Pirkkalan ja Nokian välinen liikenne olisi hoidettu näppärästi alkuperäisellä suunnitelmalla. Kurikasta olisi päässyt suoralla yhteydellä Tampereelle ja Partolaan linjan 14 vuorotarjonnalla. Myös Kyöstin vuorotarjonta ainakin kesällä on huomattavasti heikompi kun ennakkoon annettiin ymmärtää. Kehitysvaiheen linjanumero 7 olisi myös vapauttanut Kyöstiltä lisävuoroja vaikka Vähäjärvelle ja lentoasemalle.

Itse muuttaisin Pirkkalan linjaston tällaiseksi Linnakalliontien valmistuessa 2016 (suluissa talvikauden vuoroväli):

1 Vaitti/Lentoasema/Teollisuustie - Pirkkala - Lentola (7,5/15/15/30)
11 Pere - Partola - Toivio - Lentokentänkatu - Rahola (15/30/30/30)
14 (Nokia -) Kyösti - Kurikka - Linnakalliontie - Saapastie - Ilmailunkatu - Sarankulmankatu - Petsamo (30/30/30/30)
32 Pirkkala - Pere - Härmälä - Hermia (30/30/60/-); korvaa nykyiset linjat 32 ja 65, yhteys Hatanpäälle menetetään mutta mielestäni haittoja on liioteltu

----------


## Rebiaf

> http://aikataulut.tampere.fi/?lang=&...1&showLines=29
> Kuudeksi ja seitsemäksi pääsee kyllä, tosin aikaa on vain muutama minuutti. Toivottavasti sykliä saadaan muutama minuutti aikaisemmaksi syksyksi.


En tarkistanut asiaa itse. Kerroin vain, mitä joku oli Aamulehteen kirjoittanut. Hyvä jos pääsee, mutta miksi matkustaja ei tiedä sitä? 
Pahin hinnankorotus taitaa olla Sääksjärveltä kuljuun. Nyt 3,3e, jatkossa 5e. 51,5% korotus.

----------


## Eppu

> Otitko huomioon, että talviarjessa liikennöidään viiden minuutin välein?


En ottanut koska lautakunnan pöytäkirjan liitteen mukaan vuoroväli piti olla 10 min. Missään en ole törmännyt sellaiseen dokumenttiin jonka mukaan vuoroväli olis tuo 5 minuuttia mutta pianhan tuo sitten nähdään.

----------


## Precise

> En ottanut koska lautakunnan pöytäkirjan liitteen mukaan vuoroväli piti olla 10 min. Missään en ole törmännyt sellaiseen dokumenttiin jonka mukaan vuoroväli olis tuo 5 minuuttia mutta pianhan tuo sitten nähdään.


Ei sitä kai ole missään virallisesti ratifioitu, kun talvikauden liikenteestä ei ole sovittu. Ilmeisesti linja on kuitenkin suunniteltu sillä oletuksella, että sitä tulisi liikennöidä viiden minuutin välein. JOLI on maininnut Facebookissa satunnaisesti kommenteissa ja nettisivuillaan esimerkiksi tänään julkaistun tiedotteen viimeisessä kappaleessa (http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...-ja-liput.html).

----------


## bassman

> Pahin hinnankorotus taitaa olla Sääksjärveltä kuljuun. Nyt 3,3e, jatkossa 5e. 51,5% korotus.


Joustavan vyöhykerajataksoituksen mukaan tuo hinta on 2-vyöhykkeen sisäinen 3,50 kuten myös Pitkäniemen ja Nokian keskustan välillä.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Joustavan vyöhykerajataksoituksen mukaan tuo hinta on 2-vyöhykkeen sisäinen 3,50 kuten myös Pitkäniemen ja Nokian keskustan välillä.


Missä sanotaan, että joustavaa hinnoittelua sovellettaisiin Sääksjärven ja Kuljun (tai muun Lempäälän) välisiin matkoihin? Aamulehti on useaan otteeseen uutisoinut, että tuolla välillä hinta kasvaa. Jolin sivuilta en löytänyt mitään mainintaa vyöhykerajan joustamisesta sielä, tai missään muuallakaan. Olisiko matkustajan syytä tietää asiasta? Minulle on kerrottu, että 2-vyöhykkeen sisäisellä lipulla pääsee linjalla 1 lentolan prismalle, vaihtona linjalta 45 ja edellä jo mainittu pitkäniemen jousto. Kerrotaanko tästä vain bussikuskeille  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rester

> Kerrotaanko tästä vain bussikuskeille


Jos kerrotaan, niin erittäin valikoidusti, itsellenikin tuli tuollainen ihan uutena juttuna, missään koulutuksessa tai tariffiohjeessa en ole tuollaista mainintaa nähnyt...   :Very Happy:

----------


## JT

Ykkösen kirjainsekamelskan keskellä aikatauluista puuttuu ainakin Kyöstin lähtöajat. Suupan ja Koskipuiston ajat löytyvät Ky=Kyösti-merkinnöin, mutta matkustaja saanee itse arpoa Kyöstin lähtöajan tai todeta, ettei busseja mene ollenkaan. 

Netissä on muutenkin ykkösen reitiksi isketty oletukseksi Lentoaseman variaatio, vaikka vuoromäärällä mitattuna V-tunnuksella (Vaittiin päättyviä) vuoroja on eniten. Lieköhän Vaitti kovin tunnettu paikka Pirkkalassa, kun kyselin taannoin pirkkalalaiselta kaveriltani, tietääkö hän Vaitti-nimistä paikkaa Pirkkalassa - eipä tiennyt.  :Smile:

----------


## Rebiaf

> Lieköhän Vaitti kovin tunnettu paikka Pirkkalassa, kun kyselin taannoin pirkkalalaiselta kaveriltani, tietääkö hän Vaitti-nimistä paikkaa Pirkkalassa - eipä tiennyt.


Enpä tiennyt minäkään vaikka olen 15 vuotta Pirkkalassa asunut.

Koskahan uudet linjat saadaan likenneseurannan kartalle. Lisäksi olen ihmetellyt kun eri variaatioita ei saada netin linjakarttoihin. Näyttää vain jonkin perusreitin. 90 menee aina Kaanaaseen asti.

----------


## Precise

JOLI mokasi pahasti pysäkkipäreet ja nuo laitteiden autoasennukset. Miksi niitä ei voitu hoitaa ennen muutosta, Paununkin autot ovat seisseet kuukausia varikolla.

Lissu on muutenkin sekaisin, Kangasalla ajeli 25 (aikaisemmin siellä oli ollut myös se 40) ja Kalevantiellä 33.

----------


## Heikki K

Tamperelainen-lehden jutussa oli lisää tietoa kolmoslinjan kapasiteetista, joka täälläkin on askarruttanut:




> Hervanta: Hervannan bussi numero 30 muuttuu kolmoseksi. Numero 3 alkaa liikennöidä tulevalla ratikkareitillä. Kolmonen lähtee Etelä-Hervannasta, ja sieltä auto ajaa Sammonkadun kautta keskustaan. Keskustorilta kolmonen jatkaa matkaansa Paasikiventietä pitkin Lielahteen ja Lentävänniemeen.
> 
> Kesällä ratikkalinja liikennöi pahimpana ruuhka-aikana Hervantaan kymmenen minuutin välein. Syksyllä kolmonen ajaa ruuhka-aikana Hervannan ja keskustan väliä viiden minuutin välein, mikä on tihein liikennöintiväli Tampereella.
> 
>  Tampereella ei ole ollut niin tiheää vuoroväliä sitten 1970-luvun, toteaa Tampereen kaupungin joukkoliikennepäällikkö Mika Periviita .

----------


## Jufo

> Joustavan vyöhykerajataksoituksen mukaan tuo hinta on 2-vyöhykkeen sisäinen 3,50 kuten myös Pitkäniemen ja Nokian keskustan välillä.


Miksi sitten Joli vastaa näin:




> *
> Joutuuko Nokian sisäisestä matkasta, esimerkiksi Nokian keskustasta Pitkäniemeen, maksamaan kahden vyöhykkeen hinnan eli 5 euroa, kun taas Tampereelta Nokialle Pitkäniemeen pääsee yhden vyöhykkeen hinnalla eli 2,6 eurolla?*
> 
> - Kyllä, Nokian Pitkäniemi kuuluu vyöhykkeeseen 1.


http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...astaukset.html

----------


## Rebiaf

> Miksi sitten Joli vastaa näin:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...astaukset.html


Ihmettelin samaa tuon luettuani, mutta jutussa ei kerrota vastauksien olevan Jolilta tai muustakaan virallisesta lähteestä. "Aamulehti haki vastaukset" eli ehkä vain katsoivat netistä ja sielä asiasta ei kerrota.

----------


## Rester

Haluaisin myös faktaa pöytään tuosta juustosta. Mikään kirjallinen lähde, ei edes myynti- ja palveluohje, aka. kuljettajan raamattu, tuollaista tunne.

----------


## Jufo

> Ihmettelin samaa tuon luettuani, mutta jutussa ei kerrota vastauksien olevan Jolilta tai muustakaan virallisesta lähteestä. "Aamulehti haki vastaukset" eli ehkä vain katsoivat netistä ja sielä asiasta ei kerrota.


Jutussa ei tosiaankaan mainittu kuka nuo vastaukset antoi mutta selvästi jutusta sai vaikutelman, että joku asiantuntija niihin oli vastannut. Ja oli tuolla paljon vastauksia, joihin netistä ei löydy tietoa kuten syy 14:n ajantasaukselle Pirkkalassa.

----------


## anttipng

Missä linjan 40 auto käy kääntymässä? Ei kai se Hatanpään valtatiellä voi u-käännöstä tehdä?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Missä linjan 40 auto käy kääntymässä? Ei kai se Hatanpään valtatiellä voi u-käännöstä tehdä?


Jatkaa numerolla 50 Lempäälään.

----------


## jtm

> Missä linjan 40 auto käy kääntymässä? Ei kai se Hatanpään valtatiellä voi u-käännöstä tehdä?


Jatkaisiko vaikka kenties linjalle 50?

----------


## Precise

Vartin vuoroväli on selvästi liikaa uudelle ykköselle. Kuva on napsaistu eilen ykkösen takapenkiltä. Tänään oli samantapaista havaittavissa. Vain yhdessä ykkösessä toimii Lissu, joten toivottavasti liikennevaloetuudet auttavat ajan myötä.

----------


## Heikki K

Testasin tänään klo 8 Hervannasta lähteneen kolmosen.  Niinkuin on arveltukin, se tuli se tuli täyteen siinä vaiheessa kun Sammonkadulta tuli kyytiin 5-10 matkustajaa per pysäkki. Rautatieasemalla tapahtui suuri tyhjennys.  Keskustorilla seistiin psri minuuttia odottelemassa. Tässä vaiheessa tuli vastaan toinen kolmonen, vaikka edellinen tuli vasta pari minuuttia aiemmin itsenäisyydenkadulla; vuoroväli siis ei ollut pitänyt.
Panin myös merkille, että Hämeenpuiston ja Satakunnankadun  kulmassa seistiin aivan täysi kierto punaisista valoissa. Hervannasta tullessa tällaista ei  käytännössä tapahdu koskaan.

----------


## Rester

> Testasin tänään klo 8 Hervannasta lähteneen kolmosen.  Niinkuin on arveltukin, se tuli se tuli täyteen siinä vaiheessa kun Sammonkadulta tuli kyytiin 5-10 matkustajaa per pysäkki. Rautatieasemalla tapahtui suuri tyhjennys.  Keskustorilla seistiin psri minuuttia odottelemassa. Tässä vaiheessa tuli vastaan toinen kolmonen, vaikka edellinen tuli vasta pari minuuttia aiemmin itsenäisyydenkadulla; vuoroväli siis ei ollut pitänyt.
> Panin myös merkille, että Hämeenpuiston ja Satakunnankadun  kulmassa seistiin aivan täysi kierto punaisista valoissa. Hervannasta tullessa tällaista ei  käytännössä tapahdu koskaan.



Todellinen tilanne kolmosen osalta selvinnee vasta talvikaudella, jolloin saadaan myös muille Sammonkadun linjoille täysi kapasiteetti. Tosin sen verran on pakko sanoa, että tuntuu jotenkin tarkoitushakuiselta pistää linja 3 pysähtymään torialueella kadunvarsipysäkin sijaan, täältä kun takaisin Hämeenkadulle pääseminen kestää pidempään kadunvarsipysäkkiin verrattuna. Tarkoitushakuisuus tulee esiin tilanteessa, jossa pysäkkiaikoja aletaan vertaamaan suoraa Hämeenkatua ajavaan ratikkavaihtoehtoon. Torialueelle olisi voinut laittaa vaikkapa linjan 13, jos pysäkki muuten on liian tukkoinen. Luulisi, että tiheimmin liikennöidylle runkolinjalle luotaisiin mahdollisimman suora ja viiveetön reitti?

Hämeenpuiston etuudet eivät vielä ole käytössä mm. Puutarhakadun risteyksessä. Satakunnankadun risteyksessäkin työ on vielä kesken. Ainakin näihin tärkeimpiin risteyksiin, Hämeenpuiston lisäksi myös ainakin Hervannan valtaväylän ja Sarvijaakonkadun risteykseen, on tulossa prioriteetiltaan korkeampi etuus, joka ohittaa kaikkien muiden linjojen etuudet.

Linnainmaan liikenne kyllä huononi kesäkuusta heinäkuuhun tultaessa käytännössä puolella. Tilanne päiväsaikaan on kutakuinkin siedettävä, vaikka silloinkin peräkkäinajoa (lue: muutaman minuutin eroja) tapahtuu tietyillä minuuteilla molempiin suuntiin. Ilta-aikaan, ja koko sunnuntain, tuo onkin sitten surkuhupaisaa luettavaa: linjat 1 ja 8 ajavat minuutin erolla toisiinsa, oli sitten menossa Linnainmaalta keskustaan tai päinvastoin. Tämän jälkeen odotellaankin taas puoli tuntia seuraavaa peräkkäinajoa. Miten tämän luokan lapsus voi oikeasti lipsahtaa lopullisiin aikatauluihin? Ja ei, linjat 28 ja 29 eivät ole Mäentakusenkadun länsipäässä olevalle asutuskeskittymälle vaihtoehto.

(edit: ajatuskatko - tarkoitin siis Mäentakusenkadun itäpäätä eli Piettasenristin - Leinolan koulun aluetta)

Okei, 15 ja 20 minuutin vuorovälin synkkaaminen ei ole helppoa, mutta ilta-aikaan kahden 30 minuutin vuorovälillä ajavan linjan synkkaaminen ei noin vaikeaa luulisi olevan. Toivottavasti ensi kesäksi noita vuorovälejä muutetaan niin, että noita välejä päiväsaikaankin saadaan hieman järkevimmiksi.

----------


## Jufo

> Ilta-aikaan, ja koko sunnuntain, tuo onkin sitten surkuhupaisaa luettavaa: linjat 1 ja 8 ajavat minuutin erolla toisiinsa, oli sitten menossa Linnainmaalta keskustaan tai päinvastoin. Tämän jälkeen odotellaankin taas puoli tuntia seuraavaa peräkkäinajoa. Miten tämän luokan lapsus voi oikeasti lipsahtaa lopullisiin aikatauluihin? Ja ei, linjat 28 ja 29 eivät ole Mäentakusenkadun länsipäässä olevalle asutuskeskittymälle vaihtoehto.


Miten niin linja 29 ei ole vaihtoehto? Sehän on tuon mainitsemasi asukaskeskittymän pääasiallinen linja, jonka reittikin kulkee kyseisen keskittymän läpi. Jos se ei ole varteenotettava vaihtoehto 6 min pidemmän ajoajan vuoksi niin tämä menee mielestäni jo hienosteluksi. Tosiasiallisesti tuo Linnainmaan alue on asukasmäärään suhteutettuna jopa aika ylipalveltu alue.

----------


## Rester

> Miten niin linja 29 ei ole vaihtoehto? Sehän on tuon mainitsemasi asukaskeskittymän pääasiallinen linja, jonka reittikin kulkee kyseisen keskittymän läpi. Jos se ei ole varteenotettava vaihtoehto 6 min pidemmän ajoajan vuoksi niin tämä menee mielestäni jo hienosteluksi. Tosiasiallisesti tuo Linnainmaan alue on asukasmäärään suhteutettuna jopa aika ylipalveltu alue.


No ei todellakaan ole vaihtoehto, jos asuu Leinolan koulun lähettyvillä Piettasenristillä. Ylipalveltuna en kyllä tätä pidä, kerrostalokeskittymälle 30 minuutin vuoroväli on kyllä kaikkea muuta kuin riittävä. Vartin vuorovälilläkin autot olivat kesäkuussa hyvässä istumakuormassa Linnainmaalle saakka vielä pitkälle iltaan. Eikä oikein kuulosta järkevältä ajattaa kahta vajaatäyttöistä runkolinjaa peräkkäin noinkin pitkällä matkalla. Joko meillä on näkemysero määristä, tai sitten tarkoitamme eri alueita...

----------


## Jufo

> No ei todellakaan ole vaihtoehto, jos asuu Leinolan koulun lähettyvillä Piettasenristillä. Ylipalveltuna en kyllä tätä pidä, kerrostalokeskittymälle 30 minuutin vuoroväli on kyllä kaikkea muuta kuin riittävä. Vartin vuorovälilläkin autot olivat kesäkuussa hyvässä istumakuormassa Linnainmaalle saakka vielä pitkälle iltaan. Eikä oikein kuulosta järkevältä ajattaa kahta vajaatäyttöistä runkolinjaa peräkkäin noinkin pitkällä matkalla. Joko meillä on näkemysero määristä, tai sitten tarkoitamme eri alueita...


Puhuit viestissäsi Mäentakusenkadun länsipäästä, joten oletin että tarkoitat Lahtomäenkadun kerrostalokeskittymää. Tarkoititkin varmaan itäpäätä. Joo, Piettasenristillä on aivan eri tilanne ja siellä olisi hyvä olla 15 min vuoroväli pyhinäkin.

----------


## Rester

> Puhuit viestissäsi Mäentakusenkadun länsipäästä, joten oletin että tarkoitat Lahtomäenkadun kerrostalokeskittymää. Tarkoititkin varmaan itäpäätä. Joo, Piettasenristillä on aivan eri tilanne ja siellä olisi hyvä olla 15 min vuoroväli pyhinäkin.


Pahoittelut tuosta, tuli ajatuskatkos tuon idän ja lännen välillä, vaikka oikein kartasta katsoin tuota hetkeä aiemmin. Itäpäätä siis oli tarkoitukseni tarkoittaa.  :Redface:

----------


## Jufo

Tuosta alueesta vielä, että onhan Tampereella paljon muitakin keskisuuria kerrostalokeskittymiä, jonne on sunnuntaisin 30 min vuoroväli. Esimerkkinä vaikka Haukiluoma, Käräjätörmä ja Virontörmänkatu koko pituudeltaan. Viimeksi mainitussa on aika jykevä rivistö 6-8 kerroksisia kerrostaloja puolen kilometrin pituudelta mutta eipä sinnekään aja kuin yksi linja puolen tunnin välein. Että siihen verrattuna Piettasenristin palvelutaso on aika normaalilla tasolla. Oikeastaan se, että sitä kautta ajaa peräti kaksi runkolinjaa yhden sijaan on jo extraa muihin vastaavankokoisiin alueisiin verrattuna.

----------


## Rester

> Tuosta alueesta vielä, että onhan Tampereella paljon muitakin keskisuuria kerrostalokeskittymiä, jonne on sunnuntaisin 30 min vuoroväli. Esimerkkinä vaikka Haukiluoma, Käräjätörmä ja Virontörmänkatu koko pituudeltaan. Viimeksi mainitussa on aika jykevä rivistö 6-8 kerroksisia kerrostaloja puolen kilometrin pituudelta mutta eipä sinnekään aja kuin yksi linja puolen tunnin välein. Että siihen verrattuna Piettasenristin palvelutaso on aika normaalilla tasolla. Oikeastaan se, että sitä kautta ajaa peräti kaksi runkolinjaa yhden sijaan on jo extraa muihin vastaavankokoisiin alueisiin verrattuna.


Joo, totta sinällään. Haukiluomahan on umpiperänä vähän liikenteellisesti hankalassa paikassa, vaikka kysyntää olisikin varmasti enemmän. Pointtini lähinnä olikin se, että kun kerran alueen läpi menee kapasiteeltaan erittäin hyvä, "läpiajettava" pääkatu, niin sillä ajettavat vuorot voisi kyllä paremmin porrastaa keskenään.

Virontörmässäkin parinkymmenen minuutin vuoroväli ainakin pyhinä ainakin päiväsaikaan voisi olla kohtuullinen. Tuskin tyhjillään kulkisivat.

----------


## bassman

> Joustavan vyöhykerajataksoituksen mukaan tuo hinta on 2-vyöhykkeen sisäinen 3,50 kuten myös Pitkäniemen ja Nokian keskustan välillä.


Valitan ja pahoittelen disinformaatiota.
Tämä väittämäni lienee hylätty suunnitelma. Ei toteutunut siis.

----------


## tkp

Kisarantaan ei mennä enää bussilla tanssimaan https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7256774&type=1

Ja joku väitti että Paunulla oli tiukat ajojat...

----------


## Elias

Torstaina 3.6. saapui Länsilinjojen ajama 15.50 lähtö Hauralasta Sääksjärvelle vasta 16.35, vaikka aikataulun mukainen saapumisaika oli 16.10. Jopa Länsilinjat oli päivittänyt Facebook-sivuilleen, että aikataulut ovat mahdottomia.

"_Huh huh! Viimeinen arkipäiväruuhka ensimmäiseltä liikennöintiviikolta käynnissä. Myöhässä mennään linjalla 40 / 50. Anteeksi! Tiesimme aikataulut saadessamme, että ne ovat tiukat. Yhdessä tilaajan kanssa yritämme saada parannusta aikaiseksi._"

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...80614061953141

----------


## Rester

Jolin suunnittelijat tuntuvat halukkailta tekemään  itse samat virheet uudelleen, eikä palautetta kireydestä ole kuunneltu aiempina vuosina, ei näemmä nytkään. 29:n lähdöt olivat aikanaan Raholaan siirryttyään 30 minuuttia myöhässä ensimmäisen talven, suunnittelijat kun olivat tuolloin kovasti sitä mieltä, että 20 minuuttia välillä KES-RAH on ihan riittävä ruuhka-aikaan..

----------


## Jufo

Perjantain ja Lauantain aamulehdessä on ollut paljon kritiikkiä muutoksista. Ainakin lauantain lehden jutun pääsee lukemaan ilmaiseksi Näköislehden ilmaisversiolla sivulta A4-A5. Perjantain lehdessä oli Paunun ja Länsilinjojen toimitusjohtajien kritiikkiä muutoksista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:33 ----------

Resterin kanssa oli keskustelua Piettasenristin alueen 30 min vuorovälistä sunnuntaisin niin aivan sama näyttää toteutuvan Tesomalla lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin linjoilla 8 ja 17. Tässä Tesomajärven pysäkin aikataulu:

http://aikataulut.tampere.fi/?stop=1...wLines=8,17,36

Tesomalle tosin ajaa myös 13 mutta se palvelee lähinnä vain Länsitorin ympäristön kerrostaloja.

----------


## killerpop

> Perjantain ja Lauantain aamulehdessä on ollut paljon kritiikkiä muutoksista. Ainakin lauantain lehden jutun pääsee lukemaan ilmaiseksi Näköislehden ilmaisversiolla sivulta A4-A5. Perjantain lehdessä oli Paunun ja Länsilinjojen toimitusjohtajien kritiikkiä muutoksista.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:33 ----------
> 
> Resterin kanssa oli keskustelua Piettasenristin alueen 30 min vuorovälistä sunnuntaisin niin aivan sama näyttää toteutuvan Tesomalla lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin linjoilla 8 ja 17. Tässä Tesomajärven pysäkin aikataulu:
> 
> http://aikataulut.tampere.fi/?stop=1...wLines=8,17,36
> 
> Tesomalle tosin ajaa myös 13 mutta se palvelee lähinnä vain Länsitorin ympäristön kerrostaloja.


Saataisiin varmaan aikaan yksi ihmiset-liitteen kokoinen erikoisnumero aikaiseksi, jos listattaisiin kaikki epäkohdat. ne vaan tarvitsisi saada aamulehden tietoisuuteen.

----------


## Rester

Eli toisin sanoen kasilla molempien päiden, Tesoman ja Linnainmaan, päällekkäisyys olisi saatu poistettua laittamalla tälle lähdöt minuuteilla xx:05 ja xx:35. Haiskahtaa vähän siltä, että tämäkin homma on jäänyt vain viimeistelemätt, ja toivottavasti korjaantuu talveksi.

----------


## Jufo

> Eli toisin sanoen kasilla molempien päiden, Tesoman ja Linnainmaan, päällekkäisyys olisi saatu poistettua laittamalla tälle lähdöt minuuteilla xx:05 ja xx:35. Haiskahtaa vähän siltä, että tämäkin homma on jäänyt vain viimeistelemätt, ja toivottavasti korjaantuu talveksi.


Joo tuolla yksinkertaisella siirrolla molemmat päällekkäisyydet poistuisivat. Sama ongelma muuten koskee arki-iltoja siinä vaiheessa kun 8:n vuoroväli harvenee 20 minuutista puoleen tuntiin noin klo 19-20 aikoihin. Tuolla aamulehden yleisönosastossa joku valittelikin, että kun pääsee arkisin klo 21 jälkeen töistä niin Linnainmaalle ja Leinolaan joutuu odottamaan puoli tuntia ensimmäistä saapuvaa bussia.

----------


## Rester

Höytämöläiset ovat ottaneet linjan 26 omakseen. Tänäänkin päivällä kaupunkiin päin lähes jokaiselta pysäkiltä, myös Höytämöntien ja Kehätien varresta,  Lempäälän puolelta oli kyytiinnousijoita, ja Multisillassa auto oli jo hyvässä istumakuormassa.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Tulipa tuossa vastaan asia, mitä ei ole tullut ajatelleeksi. Tuskin moni muukaan, suunnittelijat eivät ainakaan.

Vesilahtelaisille mainostettiin muutoksia lisääntyneillä vuoroyhteyksillä (keskustasta). Kuitenkin Vesilahti ei kuulu Tampereen kaupunkialueen seutulippuun, joten ainoa kaupunkikortille saatava tuote on seutusarjalippu (http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...vat-liput.html) 96  Lempäälään ja 155  Tampereelle sisältäen 30 matkaa 180 vuorokauden aikana. Eli ts. 15 edestakaista matkaa eli 2 viikkoa 3 päivää (kun pyhisin ei liikennettä ole). Vaihtoehtona on Matkahuollon Etelä-Pirkanmaan seutulippu hintaan 79  Lempäälään, 105  Tampereelle ja 125  Tampereelle + Tampereen sisäinen liikenne (http://matkahuolto.fi/matkahuolto_ti...ppu_010114.pdf). Tässä taas on ongelmana se, että lippu on hankittava Matkahuollosta (Lempäälästä tai Tampereelta) mutta lippua ei voi ladata missään Vesilahdella kun ei ole Matkahuoltoa, R-kioskia ja joukkoliikenteen autoissa (linja 55) ei voi lippuja ladata.

Ongelma tämäkin. Toiselle ei varmastikaan, mutta jollekin tämä voi olla este joukkoliikenteen käytölle.

----------


## Rebiaf

Huomasin lauantaina kuinka surkea Nokian sisäinen linjasto nyt onkaan. 7-22 välillä Lauantaisin lähtee kehoon kaksi autoa tunnissa, minuutin välein eli käytännössä samaan aikaan. Toinen kiertää ruskeepään kautta, toinen viholan kautta, mutta palvelevat täysin samat alueet ja ovat asemalla takaisin samaan aikaan. Sitten tunnin päästä uudestaan sama päällekkäisyys. Ei muuten montaa matkustajaa näkynyt tuollaisella vuorovälillä. Puoli tuntia olisi jo inhimillinen vuoroväli ja helposti toteutettavissa jos vain yksi auto kiertäisi kehon kierroksen. Vaikka vuorotellen myötä ja vastapäivään.

----------


## Jufo

Mielestäni koko Nokian sisäinen linjasto pitäisi poistaa kokonaan ja korvata linjat 70-74 kolmella kunnollisella linjalla, kuten olen tässä ideoinut:

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/vi...Y.kKbb2ZDJh7mg

Autopäivien määrä ei edes kasvaisi nykyisestä mutta vaihtorumba loppuisi ja palvelutaso paranisi huimasti.

Avaa koko selostus vasemmalta ylhäältä klikkaamalla (kohta: show more...)

----------


## anttipng

> Mielestäni koko Nokian sisäinen linjasto pitäisi poistaa kokonaan ja korvata linjat 70-74 kolmella kunnollisella linjalla, kuten olen tässä ideoinut:
> 
> https://mapsengine.google.com/map/vi...Y.kKbb2ZDJh7mg
> 
> Autopäivien määrä ei edes kasvaisi nykyisestä mutta vaihtorumba loppuisi ja palvelutaso paranisi huimasti.
> 
> Avaa koko selostus vasemmalta ylhäältä klikkaamalla (kohta: show more...)


Jolille vaan postia. Hyvältä vaikuttaa.

----------


## Miska

> Mielestäni koko Nokian sisäinen linjasto pitäisi poistaa kokonaan ja korvata linjat 70-74 kolmella kunnollisella linjalla, kuten olen tässä ideoinut:
> 
> https://mapsengine.google.com/map/vi...Y.kKbb2ZDJh7mg
> 
> Autopäivien määrä ei edes kasvaisi nykyisestä mutta vaihtorumba loppuisi ja palvelutaso paranisi huimasti.


Kustannuksissa täytyy huomioida myös linjatunnit ja viikonloppuliikenne. Nokian nykylinjastossa on kesäliikenteessä ajossa 7 autoa ainoastaan ruuhkassa, arkisin päivä- ja iltaliikenteessä autoja on 6 ja viikonloppuisin vain 4. Kokopäivävuoron kustannukset ovat noin kaksin-kolminkertaiset ruuhkavuoron kustannuksiin nähden, joten kustannusero on merkittävä. Ehdottamasi vaihtoehdon liikennöintikustannukset voisivat olla aika lähellä nykylinjaston kustannuksia, jos linjojen 70 ja 72 vuoroväli olisi 30 min vain arkisin aamusta alkuiltaan n. klo 18 asti ja muina aikoina vuoroväli olisi 60 min.

----------


## Jufo

> Kustannuksissa täytyy huomioida myös linjatunnit ja viikonloppuliikenne. Nokian nykylinjastossa on kesäliikenteessä ajossa 7 autoa ainoastaan ruuhkassa, arkisin päivä- ja iltaliikenteessä autoja on 6 ja viikonloppuisin vain 4. Kokopäivävuoron kustannukset ovat noin kaksin-kolminkertaiset ruuhkavuoron kustannuksiin nähden, joten kustannusero on merkittävä. Ehdottamasi vaihtoehdon liikennöintikustannukset voisivat olla aika lähellä nykylinjaston kustannuksia, jos linjojen 70 ja 72 vuoroväli olisi 30 min vain arkisin aamusta alkuiltaan n. klo 18 asti ja muina aikoina vuoroväli olisi 60 min.


Joo en tosiaan noin tarkkaan laskenut kustannuksia, vaan lähinnä autopäivien määrää, koska tuo on vasta karkea hahmotelma. Jos linja 74 lasketaan mukaan niin autopäiviä on itseasiassa 8. Mun mallissa taas ei tarvita linjaa 74.

72:lle riittänee tunnin vuoroväli klo 18 jälkeen ja viikonloppuisin, ja 70:lla riittänee, että klo 18 jälkeen joka toinen vuoro päättyy Nokian asemalle ja Myllyhaan/Taka-lauttalan jatko-osuus liikennöidään kerran tunnissa.

----------


## Precise

En ole kokeillut liikennettä Nokialla mutta paperilla olen pitänyt uutta järjestelmää hyvänä ja ainakin parempana kuin edellistä. Erityisesti uuden järjestelmän selkeys on omaa luokkaansa.

Itse en lähtisi varmaan koko linjastoa enää räjäyttämään mutta joitakin muutoksia voisi tehdä. Kyseenalaistan paljon parjatun ja "toivotun" yhteyden Villilän ja Nokian välillä - alueella ei ole merkittävästi työpaikkoja eikä se asutuskeskittymänäkään ole erityisen merkittävä.

Jufon ehdotuksessa on hyviä ja huonoja puolia. Huonoina näen esimerkiksi paluun mutkittelevien reittien järjestelmään. Esimerkiksi Villasuontien koukkaus on aivan turha. Palvelutaso huononee mm. Pirkkalaistorilla ja Nuijamiestentielle ei pääse jatkossa ollenkaan. Järjestelmän hahmotettavuus on huonompi kuin nykymallissa. Toisaalta on erikoista, että Pitkäniemeen liikennöidään sunnuntaisinkin 30 minuutin välein, eli siirtäisin jonkin verran liikennettä Pitkäniemestä pois edes viikonloppuisin.

Nokialla ei ilmeisesti ole myöskään taloudellisia intressejä joukkoliikenteeseen panostamiseen. Jos olisi, viikonloppuisinkin olisi 30 minuutin vuoroväli. Mutta kuten sanoin, mielestäni Nokian liikennettä kannattaa ensisijaisesti kehittää ensi kesäksi maltillisilla muutoksilla asiakkaita kuunnellen.

----------


## killerpop

> En ole kokeillut liikennettä Nokialla mutta paperilla olen pitänyt uutta järjestelmää hyvänä ja ainakin parempana kuin edellistä. Erityisesti uuden järjestelmän selkeys on omaa luokkaansa.


Toivottavasti teet jatkossakin matkasi vain paperilla, etkä tarvitse siihen linja-autoa.

Nokialla pilattiin käytännössä kaikki mahdollinen, eikä enää ole asiakaslähtöistä ajattelua. On jo melkein surkuhupaista, ettei edes kaupungin ydinkeskustaan pääse vaihdotta tai ilman pitkäksi venynyttä kävelymatkaa. Liekö Nokialla keksitty jo vaihtoehtoisia kulkutapoja, sillä 70:n autot kulkevat hyvin minimaalisella kuormalla. Ei uskoisi, että kyseessä on Valkeakoskea suurempi kaupunki, jonne taas ajellaan hyvin kuormitetuilla vuoroilla... No ennen kaikki oli toisin.

----------


## Rebiaf

> , eikä enää ole asiakaslähtöistä ajattelua. On jo melkein surkuhupaista, ettei edes kaupungin ydinkeskustaan pääse vaihdotta tai ilman pitkäksi venynyttä kävelymatkaa..


Asiakaslähtöinen palveluperiaate lähtee siitä, että asiakas lähtee. Muistan viime kesältä yhtenäkin lauantaina keränneeni auton mukavaan istumakuormaan pyörimällä nokian ympäri ja vauhdilla Tampereelle. Samaan autoon keräsin lauantaina parhaimmillaan neljä matkustajaa yhtä aikaa. Piti hetki miettiä kun keskustorilla matkustaja kysyi "meneekö tää siis Nokian keskustaan" "öö.. siis. Nokian linja-autoasemalle pääsee".
Paperillakaan tunnin vuoroväli ei näytä hyvältä jos matkustaja haluaa koskenmäestä citymarketille ja takaisin.
Btw taisit killerpop tulla tänään mun kyydissä kymppilinjalla.  :Wink:

----------


## Precise

Samanlainen vaihtoehtoinen linjasto Pirkkalaan, kuin minkä Jufo oli jo tehnyt Nokialle: https://mapsengine.google.com/map/ed...c.kXTursh8I5iw

----------


## J_J

> En ole kokeillut liikennettä Nokialla mutta paperilla olen pitänyt uutta järjestelmää hyvänä ja ainakin parempana kuin edellistä. Erityisesti uuden järjestelmän selkeys on omaa luokkaansa.


Tämän luettuani sain taas kerran vesinaurukohtauksen, kiitos siitä. En kokenut tarpeelliseksi lukea viestin loppuosaa enää tämän jälkeen  :Wink:

----------


## Precise

> Tämän luettuani sain taas kerran vesinaurukohtauksen, kiitos siitä. En kokenut tarpeelliseksi lukea viestin loppuosaa enää tämän jälkeen


Vesinaurukohtaus siitä etten asu Nokialla vai että mielipiteeni oli huono?  :Smile:  Huonoja mielipiteitä ei ole, mutta huonosti perusteltuja ei ole. Minä perustelin näkemystäni, toisin kuin sinä. 1-0

Haluaisin vaan säilyttää keskustelussa realismin ja tuoda esiin järjestelmän hyviä puolia, vanhan järjestelmän huonoja (Paununpalvojat eivät niitä ole löytäneet) ja joitakin ihmeellisiä kommentteja. Kukaan ei ole esimerkiksi henkilökohtaisilta solvauksiltaan ehtinyt puolustaa Nokia - Villilä -yhteyttä, jolle hain perusteluja.

----------


## Eppu

> Haluaisin vaan säilyttää keskustelussa realismin...


Realismia näyttääkin olevan se, että Nokialle suuntaavat bussit ovat olleet puolityhjiä, eli se kertoo jo jotain. Kun tämä uusi ja erinomainen järjestelmä on mitä on niin asiakkaat näyttävät tosiaan etsivän vaihtoehtoisia kulkumuotoja (=lähinnä henkilöauto) ainakin Tampereelle/-lta matkatessaan.

Toinen surkuhupaisa juttu mitä killerpopin kanssa jutusteltu on linja 45. Noin 15 min ajoa päätteeltä toiselle ja toinen vartti auton seisottamista. Järkeä? Olisi varmasti ollut miellyttävämpää (edes se), että läntinen pääte olisi Koilliskeskuksella. Ajoajan puolestakin tämä menisi mainiosti ja vaihtoehtoja autosta toiseen vaihtamiseen olisi useampia, samoin kuin vaihtoyhteyksiä.

----------


## J_J

> Vesinaurukohtaus siitä etten asu Nokialla vai että mielipiteeni oli huono?  Huonoja mielipiteitä ei ole, mutta huonosti perusteltuja ei ole. Minä perustelin näkemystäni, toisin kuin sinä. 1-0


Kohtauksen aiheutti tekstisi/ajatustesi huvittavuus: "en ole kokeillut, mutta näyttää paperilla hyvältä". Jos tämä ei ole perustelu, niin mikä sitten? Entä millä tavoin puolistelin ed. viestissäni "entistä aikaa"?

Tää on vähän sama juttu kun insinöörit simuloi kirjoituspöydällään liikenneinfran toimivuutta, eivätkä tajua todellisuudesta tuon taivaallista. Kun susiratkaisuista antaa palautetta, vastataan: "kyllä me se simuloitiin ennen rakennuspäätöstä" 😭

----------


## Zambo

> Tää on vähän sama juttu kun insinöörit simuloi kirjoituspöydällään liikenneinfran toimivuutta, eivätkä tajua todellisuudesta tuon taivaallista. Kun susiratkaisuista antaa palautetta, vastataan: "kyllä me se simuloitiin ennen rakennuspäätöstä" 


Kyllä sä tiedät mitä Eput laulaa insinööreistä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rebiaf

> Haluaisin vaan säilyttää keskustelussa realismin ja tuoda esiin järjestelmän hyviä puolia, vanhan järjestelmän huonoja (Paununpalvojat eivät niitä ole löytäneet) ja joitakin ihmeellisiä kommentteja.


Realismia voi hakea vaikka aikataulukirjasta. Vielä kesäkuussa Nokialta oli arkisin 53 suoraa yhteyttä Tampereelle. Kun jätetään linja 79, ja perjantain yövuorot laskematta. Nyt vaihdollisia yhteyksiä aseman kautta on vuorokaudessa 28 kappaletta. Ja mitä tulee linjaston selkeyteen, matkustajat tuntui olevan kovasti eri mieltä. Lisäksi tulee vielä linja 72, jolla pääsee suoraan kaupungille. Varsinkin jos sattuu asumaan viholassa ja haluaa käyttää jotain niistä kolmesta vuorosta päivässä.
Mitä tulee lippujen hintoihin, niin Nokian sisäinen matka kallistui 20 senttiä. Tunnin vaihto-oikeus tietysti lämmittää kun kaikilla linjoilla on tunnin vuoroväli. Seutulippu on yhtä kallis kuin ennen, keskustasta keskustaan matka on 30 senttiä kalliimpi, etelä-nokialta 50 senttiä halvempi.

----------


## Rester

Itseäni ihmetyttää varsinkin seutulinjoilla tuo tunnin vaihto-oikeus. Tampereen sisällä matkatessa tuo käytännössä riittää, mutta vaikkapa Vesilahdesta kun lähtee kertalipulla, niin sopivaan väliin tultaessa se ehtii mennä vanhaksi ennen jatkoyhteyttä. Olisiko se oikeasti ollut kovinkin iso tulonmenetys, jos 2- ja 3-vyöhykkeen lipussa vaihtoaika olisi ollut vaikkapa 90 minuuttia, tai peräti 120? Epäilen.

Koko homma olisi saatu varmasti paljon järkevämmäksi noita edellä esitettyjä vaihtoehtoja mukaillen, samoin olisi Nokian kaupunki pitänyt saada suostuteltua yhden tai kahden autopäivän lisäykseen. Sillä olisi jo saatu yksi suoraa Nokiantietä kulkeva linja aikaan.

----------


## Precise

> Itseäni ihmetyttää varsinkin seutulinjoilla tuo tunnin vaihto-oikeus. Tampereen sisällä matkatessa tuo käytännössä riittää, mutta vaikkapa Vesilahdesta kun lähtee kertalipulla, niin sopivaan väliin tultaessa se ehtii mennä vanhaksi ennen jatkoyhteyttä. Olisiko se oikeasti ollut kovinkin iso tulonmenetys, jos 2- ja 3-vyöhykkeen lipussa vaihtoaika olisi ollut vaikkapa 90 minuuttia, tai peräti 120? Epäilen.


Ehdottelin tuota kevättalvella. Vastaus oli, että tutkitaan mahdollisuuksien mukaan.




> Realismia näyttääkin olevan se, että Nokialle  suuntaavat bussit ovat olleet puolityhjiä, eli se kertoo jo jotain. Kun  tämä uusi ja erinomainen järjestelmä on mitä on niin asiakkaat näyttävät  tosiaan etsivän vaihtoehtoisia kulkumuotoja (=lähinnä henkilöauto)  ainakin Tampereelle/-lta matkatessaan.
> 
> Toinen surkuhupaisa juttu mitä killerpopin kanssa jutusteltu on linja  45. Noin 15 min ajoa päätteeltä toiselle ja toinen vartti auton  seisottamista. Järkeä? Olisi varmasti ollut miellyttävämpää (edes se),  että läntinen pääte olisi Koilliskeskuksella. Ajoajan puolestakin tämä  menisi mainiosti ja vaihtoehtoja autosta toiseen vaihtamiseen olisi  useampia, samoin kuin vaihtoyhteyksiä.


Kuten sanoin aikaisemmin, en ole kertaakaan käyttänyt Nokian suunnan bussia mutta aina kun sellainen on tullut keskustassa vastaan, se on ajanut lähes tyhjänä ja yleensä vielä täydehkön 60-sarjalaisen vieressä. Vasta syksyllä nähdään, kelpaako linjasto nokialaisille. Olisin kuitenkin hämmästynyt, jos tämä näkyisi piikkinä Nokialle myytävien autojen myynnissä.

Linjalle 45 Linnainmaa olisi tosiaan järkevämpi pääte. Jos asia on tosiaan näin sen tyhjän ajan suhteen, toivottavasti tätä saataisi vietyä eteenpäin. Toimiikohan talviliikenteessä, kun vuoroja on jonkin verran enemmän?

----------


## bassman

Koko jutun perusongelma taitaa olla se, että ennen mafia-sukuoikeusparonien aikaan heidän piti nöyrtyä ajamaan siellä ja silloin kun asiakas haluaa.
No nyt JoLin "punakaartin" sosialisoitua liikenteen - pitäisi asiakkaan nöyrtyä liikkumaan siellä ja milloin uusi hieno liikenneverkosto haluaa.  :Very Happy: 

Toinen riemastuttava piirre koko jutussa on se, että nyt todellakin tämä JoLi-kaartin eliitti pelaa joukkoliikenteen SIM-Cityä ihan elävänä mutta meidän kaikkien verovaroilla.
Ympäristökunnat ovat vain sponsorin asemassa koko hommassa, joukkoliikennelautakunnan koostumus ja puheenjohtajasääntö allekirjoittaa tämän väitteen.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> No nyt JoLin "punakaartin" sosialisoitua liikenteen - pitäisi asiakkaan nöyrtyä liikkumaan siellä ja milloin uusi hieno liikenneverkosto haluaa.


Erittäin hyvin ja ytimekkäästi tiivistetty. Kiitos.

----------


## tkp

> No nyt JoLin "punakaartin" sosialisoitua liikenteen - pitäisi asiakkaan nöyrtyä liikkumaan siellä ja milloin uusi hieno liikenneverkosto haluaa.


Olen ennenkin toivonut forumille facebookista tuttua tykkää-nappia.

----------


## Rester

Asiat pystyy näkemään ihan niiden lasien läpi kuin haluaa. En nyt sano, että tämä muutos olisi mennyt kaikilta osin putkeen, mutta silti on mielenkiintoista, miten liikennöitsijöiden mainostama "veronmaksajille ilmainen"  joukkoliikenne sai kuitenkin eri kunnilta subventiota mm.  seutulippujen muodossa. Ehkei tämä tulo kuitenkaan suoraa yhtiöille tullut, mutta välillisesti joka tapauksessa.

Aiempi kokemus tässä kyllä sivutettiin turhan kepeästi, kun haluttiin itse keksiä pyörä uudestaan. Toivoa sopii, että tästä otettiin jotain opiksi.

----------


## Eppu

> Asiat pystyy näkemään ihan niiden lasien läpi kuin haluaa. En nyt sano, että tämä muutos olisi mennyt kaikilta osin putkeen, mutta silti on mielenkiintoista, miten liikennöitsijöiden mainostama "veronmaksajille ilmainen"  joukkoliikenne sai kuitenkin eri kunnilta subventiota mm.  seutulippujen muodossa. Ehkei tämä tulo kuitenkaan suoraa yhtiöille tullut, mutta välillisesti joka tapauksessa.


Oli miten oli, mutta väitätkö että nykysysteemillä, mikä on edellistä selvästi kalliimpi veronmaksajille, olisi nyt saatu aikaiseksi jotain parempaa? Tietysti joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen ja siihen panostaminen on hyvä asia. Mutta nyt on vaan käynyt niin, että näille panostetuille rahoille ei taideta saada pitemmälläkään aikavälillä kunnollista vastinetta - ainakaan tällä menolla.

----------


## Rester

> Oli miten oli, mutta väitätkö että nykysysteemillä, mikä on edellistä selvästi kalliimpi veronmaksajille, olisi nyt saatu aikaiseksi jotain parempaa? Tietysti joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen ja siihen panostaminen on hyvä asia. Mutta nyt on vaan käynyt niin, että näille panostetuille rahoille ei taideta saada pitemmälläkään aikavälillä kunnollista vastinetta - ainakaan tällä menolla.


En väitä, parempaa jälkeä olisi varmasti saatu palautetta kuuntelemalla, eikä jääräpäisesti työntämällä jonkun omasta mielestä hienoja visioita, ainakin paperilla,  läpi. 

Pointti vain oli se, että kärjistystä on varmasti tässä molemmin tapahtunut, asia tuskin on noin mustavalkoinen kuin asia annetaan toiselta puolen ymmärtää. 

Informaatiopuolella melkein joka asia, mikä voi mennä pieleen, meni myös.

----------


## bassman

> Pointti vain oli se, että kärjistystä on varmasti tässä molemmin tapahtunut, asia tuskin on noin mustavalkoinen kuin asia annetaan toiselta puolen ymmärtää.


Minä en ole millään puolella enkä kärjistä. 

Sanoinpahan vain aika objektiivisesti miten mielestäni tämä vallankumous on sujunut tähän asti.  :Very Happy: 

Tavallaan huvittavaa myös tuo toisten puolesta selitteleminen. Vaikka tunnustan kyllä, etten tunne täällä nimimerkkejä niin hyvin että tietäisin kuka on asianosainen ja kuka ei.

On nyt vaan niin, että tämän tason jutussa kun seudullinen joukkoliikenne on, ei olisi varaa möhliä ihan näin megalomaanisesti.

Ei joukkoliikenteen suunnittelukaan ole mitenkään mustavalkoinen asia. Siinä insinööriälyn pitäisi tulla toimeen tunneälyn kanssa.




> Informaatiopuolella melkein joka asia, mikä voi mennä pieleen, meni myös.


Sivusta seuranneena tulee eittämättä vaikutelma, että tavisten sekä myös joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisten palautteisiin on suhtauduttu oletusarvoisen ylimielisesti ja kaikentietävästi.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Koko jutun perusongelma taitaa olla se, että ennen mafia-sukuoikeusparonien aikaan heidän piti nöyrtyä ajamaan siellä ja silloin kun asiakas haluaa.
> No nyt JoLin "punakaartin" sosialisoitua liikenteen - pitäisi asiakkaan nöyrtyä liikkumaan siellä ja milloin uusi hieno liikenneverkosto haluaa.


Toisaalta paroneja ei kauheasti kiinnostane, vaikka Tampereen kehätiellä kulkisi kuinka paljon autoja, kunhan saavat omansa pois bussiliikennöinnistä. Yhteiskunta voi myös liikennöitsijöiden reviirirajoista huolimatta halutessaan suunnitella sellaisen linjaston, jossa yhdellä vaihdolla pääsee lähes joka paikkaan.

Yhteiskunnan suunnittelema joukkoliikenne antaa siis paljon mahdollisuuksia, mutta sen pystyy myös helposti pilaamaan. Kuulopuheiden perusteella Tampereella eivät asiat ole todellakaan sujuneet parhain päin tässä muutoksessa. Mutta kokemukset Helsingin seudulta kertovat myös siitä, että muutoksista valitetaan aina.

----------


## ultrix

> Koko jutun perusongelma taitaa olla se, että ennen mafia-sukuoikeusparonien aikaan heidän piti nöyrtyä ajamaan siellä ja silloin kun asiakas haluaa.
> No nyt JoLin "punakaartin" sosialisoitua liikenteen - pitäisi asiakkaan nöyrtyä liikkumaan siellä ja milloin uusi hieno liikenneverkosto haluaa.


Jos nyt puhutaan Nokian linjastosta, niin aiemmin asiakkaan piti leikkiä salapoliisia tai kysyä paikkakuntalaiselta kaverilta, jos halusi tietää, mikä linjan kirjainvariaatioista NKJMmoRVE vie perille. Paunun lähiliikennetaulun kannessa olleella himmelillä ei tehnyt mitään, jos halusi tietää miten reitit kulkee piti piirtää puhelinluettelon keltaisten sivujen osoitekarttaan reittikuvauksen mukaiset linjat ja siltikin jäi vielä hämärän peittoon, missä on lähin pysäkki kohteessa. Onneksi pysäkkitiheys kauppalassa oli vähintäänkin riittävän tiheä, melkein yhtä hyvin pysäkkejä ei olisi edes tarvittu.  :Smile: 

Suurimmaksi osaksi nykysysteemi on oleellisesti helppolukuisempi asiakkaan kannalta kun entinen. Suurimpana poikkeuksena turhanpäiväinen kirjainten käytössä kitsastelu aiheuttaa hämmennystä joillain linjoilla. Vaihdollisuudesta huolimatta Nokialla on lopultakin sellainen linjasto, jota jopa oppisi käyttämään, ainoa vain että satunnaisten lipputuotteiden hinta on toistaiseksi aivan liian kova.

Toki kanta-asiakkaiden kannalta muutos voi olla harmillinen, jos omaan kulkemiseen soveltunut vuoro korvautui ainoastaan vaihdollisella yhteydellä Nokian aseman kautta. Vasta syksy kuitenkin näyttää, onko kyseessä katastrofi, joka tulee korjata saman tien, mutta kyseessä on kuitenkin Nokian kaupunginkin osaltaan siunaama linjasto ja JOLI:n suunnittelupäällikkö on tunnetusti itsekin nokialainen.

Pirkkalasta taas olen itse kuullut pelkkää ylistystä uutta systeemiä kohtaan, muista kunnista en juuri mitään, sillä juuri mikään ei muuttunut (paitsi taksajärjestelmä, jossa toiset voittavat ja toiset häviävät).




> On nyt vaan niin, että tämän tason jutussa kun seudullinen joukkoliikenne on, ei olisi varaa möhliä ihan näin megalomaanisesti.


Seutukertalipun hinta on posketon ja Nokialla on liityntälinjasto ilman kelvollista runkokuljetusvälinettä (lue: paikallisjunaa puolen tunnin välein), mutta miten muuten on mielestäsi "möhlitty ihan näin megalomaanisesti"?

----------


## tkp

> Jos nyt puhutaan Nokian linjastosta, niin aiemmin asiakkaan piti leikkiä salapoliisia tai kysyä paikkakuntalaiselta kaverilta, jos halusi tietää, mikä linjan kirjainvariaatioista NKJMmoRVE vie perille.


Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta löytyi reittien käyttämät pysäkit kartan kanssa.

Ja ei tämä uudistus nyt muutenkaan näytä menevän putkeen jolilta http://yle.fi/uutiset/bussireittisot...aikaan/7369388

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Toki kanta-asiakkaiden kannalta muutos voi olla harmillinen, jos omaan kulkemiseen soveltunut vuoro korvautui ainoastaan vaihdollisella yhteydellä Nokian aseman kautta. Vasta syksy kuitenkin näyttää, onko kyseessä katastrofi, joka tulee korjata saman tien, mutta kyseessä on kuitenkin Nokian kaupunginkin osaltaan siunaama linjasto ja JOLI:n suunnittelupäällikkö on tunnetusti itsekin nokialainen.


Luulitko, että nykyisen Nokia-Tampere välin reitin alueelta tulevat asiakkaat olisivat olleet edes murto-osa Nokia-Tampere välin matkustajista? Enemmistö (arvio n. 90%) Tampereelle matkustajista tuli muualta kuin nykyisen Nokia-Tampere reitin varresta, joten heille kaikille matka muuttui nyt vaihdolliseksi. Eli käytännössä lähes kaikkien matkustus on muuttunut. Ja empiirisesti tuntumana on, että nykyisen reitin varreltakin tulee nyt vähemmän väkeä kyytiin kuin viikko, kaksi sitten. Toki on kesälomakausi yms. mutta mielestäni kuvaavaa ja huolestuttava kehityssuunta. 
Edelleenkin mielestäni on väärin, että jo palvelua käyttävien ihmisten mahdollisuuksia käyttää palvelua aina heikennetään ja hankaloitetaan muutosten yhteydessä. 

JOLI:n suunnittelupäällikön aluessa Harjuniityssä, muistaakseni jossain suunnitelmassa oli 2-3 linjaa päättyvänä Harjuniiittyyn? Kun hän muutti nykyisen reitin varrelle, olin näkevinäni suunnitelman, jossa Harjuniittyyn ei ollut ollenkaan linjaa... Siis voi hyvin olla, että muistan väärin tai olen käsittänyt asiat väärin. 

Ja luuletko, että keskiverto poliitikko _oikeasti_ ymmärtää näistä asioista yhtään mitään? Tai edes välttämättä kiinnostaako?
Nokian edustajana aikoinaan ollut henkilö oli hienoisesti pihalla tässä muutoksen jälkeen kun kerran asiasta käytiin keskustelua FB:n kautta... Toki kaikkihan ovat ihmisiä ja on sitä itsekkin joskus tullut käsittäneeksi jotain väärin tai jopa neuvottua väärin.

----------


## deepthroat

> Koko jutun perusongelma taitaa olla se, että ennen mafia-sukuoikeusparonien aikaan heidän piti nöyrtyä ajamaan siellä ja silloin kun asiakas haluaa.
> No nyt JoLin "punakaartin" sosialisoitua liikenteen - .


Ainakin minun käsittääkseni tämän hässäkän suurin aikaansaaja varsinkin Tampereella on Viher-kaarti , joka ensin sekoitettuaan linja-autojen paikallis- ja seutuliikenteen runnaa tuota niin saasteetonta sähköratikkaa , joka nurkille. Sillä eihän sähkö voimanlähteenä aikaansaa minkäänlaisia päästöjä, ei ainakaan meidän töpselistä tuleva, paitsi silloin, kun leivänpaahtimessa pääsee leipä kärähtämään ; Saisikohan leivänpaahtimia varustettuna katalysaattorilla ?

----------


## anttipng

> Koko jutun perusongelma taitaa olla se, että ennen mafia-sukuoikeusparonien aikaan heidän piti nöyrtyä ajamaan siellä ja silloin kun asiakas haluaa.
> No nyt JoLin "punakaartin" sosialisoitua liikenteen - pitäisi asiakkaan nöyrtyä liikkumaan siellä ja milloin uusi hieno liikenneverkosto haluaa.


Olen eri mieltä. Mielestäni ongelman ydin on se, että ihmiset toljottavat liikaa kuntarajoihin jotka ovat täysin romukoppaan joutavia merkintöjä kartalla. Liian pitkään on ollut päällä "meidän kunta - teidän kunta" ajattelu kun pitäisi ajatella seudullisesti. Kirjoitin aiheesta kaavoituksen osalta aamulehteen jokin aika sitten. Sama peruslogiikka pätee tähän joukkoliikennekeskusteluun.

Lisäksi: Google Maps on siitä hieno palvelu, että siinä ei näy kuntarajoja. Siinä Hervanta, Pirkkala(Suuppa) ja Nokia vaikuttavat olevan Tampereen tasa-arvoisia aluekeskuksia.

----------


## ultrix

> Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta löytyi reittien käyttämät pysäkit kartan kanssa.


Heh, löysi joo, vuorokohtaisen pysäkkilistauksen. Jos osasi arvata pysäkkinimen oikein (sitähän ei tietystikään lukenut esim. pysäkkipäreessä, koska sellaisia ei ollut). MH:n reittiopas http://tampere.matkahuolto.info oli jo iso parannus tavalliseen aikatauluhakuun, mutta monikohan lopulta tunsi koko palvelua?




> Luulitko, että nykyisen Nokia-Tampere välin reitin alueelta tulevat asiakkaat olisivat olleet edes murto-osa Nokia-Tampere välin matkustajista? Enemmistö (arvio n. 90%) Tampereelle matkustajista tuli muualta kuin nykyisen Nokia-Tampere reitin varresta, joten heille kaikille matka muuttui nyt vaihdolliseksi. Eli käytännössä lähes kaikkien matkustus on muuttunut. Ja empiirisesti tuntumana on, että nykyisen reitin varreltakin tulee nyt vähemmän väkeä kyytiin kuin viikko, kaksi sitten. Toki on kesälomakausi yms. mutta mielestäni kuvaavaa ja huolestuttava kehityssuunta. 
> Edelleenkin mielestäni on väärin, että jo palvelua käyttävien ihmisten mahdollisuuksia käyttää palvelua aina heikennetään ja hankaloitetaan muutosten yhteydessä.


Olen samaa mieltä, turha hankaloittaminen on tyhmää. Matkustajalaskentojen perusteella osataan toivottavasti tehdä joulun jälkeen tarvittavat johtopäätökset, vaikka linjat on kilpailutettu vuoteen 2020 asti, niin tarvittavia reittimuutoksia voinee tehdä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Olen samaa mieltä, turha hankaloittaminen on tyhmää. Matkustajalaskentojen perusteella osataan toivottavasti tehdä joulun jälkeen tarvittavat johtopäätökset, vaikka linjat on kilpailutettu vuoteen 2020 asti, niin tarvittavia reittimuutoksia voinee tehdä.


Kaupungin järjestelmän heikkoushan on, että sen laskennassa kaikki asiakkaat kirjautuvat aina linjan loppuun asti. Pysäkkien nousumäärät on helppo laskea, mutta edes aavistusta (kuten MH:n järjestelmässä sai) määränpäästä ei siitä datasta saa hankittua.

----------


## tkp

> Kaupungin järjestelmän heikkoushan on, että sen laskennassa kaikki asiakkaat kirjautuvat aina linjan loppuun asti. Pysäkkien nousumäärät on helppo laskea, mutta edes aavistusta (kuten MH:n järjestelmässä sai) määränpäästä ei siitä datasta saa hankittua.


Ja Nokian tapauksessa yhdestä matkasta saadaan helposti laskennallisesti kaksi matkaa kun ihmiset vaihtavat autoa.

----------


## Heikki K

> Ja Nokian tapauksessa yhdestä matkasta saadaan helposti laskennallisesti kaksi matkaa kun ihmiset vaihtavat autoa.


Tässähän on se juridinen ongelma, että kerättävä data ei saa mahdollistaa henkilön seuraamista. Matkakortti kun usein yksilöi henkilön. Helsingissähän silloinen YTV lopetti tarkemman data keräämisen tietosuojavaltuutetun puututtua asiaan kymmenisen vuotta sitten.

Olisikin mielenkiintoista tietää, onko sen jälkeen kehitetyissä korttijärjestelmissä otettu tämä ongelma huomioon. Suunnittelun kannaltahan olisi erittäin hyödyllistä tietää mm. miten matkustajat vaihtavat linjalta toiselle.

----------


## Precise

Sain esittämilleni mielipiteille Nokian linjastosta runsaasti kritiikkiä täällä muun muassa sen takia, että olen tutkinut järjestelmää vaan paperilla. Jalkauduin tänään Nokialle ja kävin tutustumassa tarkemmin paikkoihin ja linjastoon. Itse busseilla en matkustanut, mutta kokeilen senkin vielä lähipäivinä.

Ensinnäkin ensimmäinen yllätysreaktioni oli, että bussireittien varret vaikuttavat melko tyhjiltä, erityisesti 71:n varsi Kalkkuun. Varsinkin Kalkkua lähestyttäessä eteläpuolella on yksittäisiä, pieniä omakotitaloalueita ja pohjoispuolella rautatie. Tunnen kieltämättä Nokian huonosti, joten kuulisin mielellään, mitkä alueet ovat Nokialla perinteisesti suosittuja joukkoliikennealueita.

Toinen asia - ei niinkään ehkä yllätys mutta ihmetyksen aihe kuitenkin - oli Nokian aseman solmukohta. Paikalla oli kahdeksan Paunun bussia, joista kaksi telejä. Lisäksi TKL:n linja 14 oli aukion laidalla. Tämä kuulostaa paikalle jalkautuneelta JOLI-suunnittelijalta, mutta: paikalta lähti lähes yhtä aikaa 6 bussia, joista kahdessa oli matkustajia. Paperilla se voi kuulostaa kevyeltä mutta luonnossa se näytti hyvin erikoiselta. Voiko uusi järjestelmä tosiaan olla noin huono, että ihmiset ostavat parissa viikossa auton, vai mihin matkustajat ovat hävinneet? En ole Nokialla vastaavaa kierrosta ennen käynyt, joten tiedot matkustajamääristä Paunun ajalta perustuvat tällä foorumilla esitettyihin lukuihin. Oletan siis että matkustajamäärät ovat laskeneet. Matkustajia oli ainoastaan linjalla 73 kumpaankin suuntaan. Kuljettajat vitsailivat osuvasti lähtöaikoja odotellessa matkustajille, että tässä olisi nyt kolme bussia yhdelle matkustajalle, mistä tykkäät eniten?

Olisi ihan kiinnostavaa tietää myös paikallisten mielipiteitä. Olisiko muka täydellinen paluu vanhaan järjestelmään hyvä ratkaisu? Itse en tätä kaikesta huolimatta missään nimessä kannata. Jotain tilanteelle tulee kuitenkin tehdä ensi kesäkaudelle. Yksi varteenotettava (toteutumisrealismista en sitten tiedä) vaihtoehto olisi korvata kokonaan tai vähintäänkin suurelta osin linja 70 junayhteydellä.

Jään innolla odottamaan uutta aiheeseen kohdistamatonta kritiikkiryöppyä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Voiko uusi järjestelmä tosiaan olla noin huono, että ihmiset ostavat parissa viikossa auton, vai mihin matkustajat ovat hävinneet? En ole Nokialla vastaavaa kierrosta ennen käynyt, joten tiedot matkustajamääristä Paunun ajalta perustuvat tällä foorumilla esitettyihin lukuihin. Oletan siis että matkustajamäärät ovat laskeneet. Matkustajia oli ainoastaan linjalla 73 kumpaankin suuntaan. Kuljettajat vitsailivat osuvasti lähtöaikoja odotellessa matkustajille, että tässä olisi nyt kolme bussia yhdelle matkustajalle, mistä tykkäät eniten?


Iso asia on varmasti matkalippujen hinta. Nokian keskustaajama ei lopultakaan ole kovin iso. Sisäiset matkat sujuvat siis helposti polkupyörällä ja isolta osin varmasti ihan kävellenkin. Myös autoilu on helppoa ja pysäköinti ilmaista. (En nyt mene vannomaan, että keskustassa ei olisi jokin maksullinenkin pysäköintialue.) Tässä kilpailutilanteessa yksinkertaisesti Nokian sisäisestä matkasta ei vain voi pyytää kovin isoa hintaa, jos haluaa, että jotenkin merkittävä osa asukkaista kulkisi bussilla. Bussimatkan hinnan pitäisi olla suunnilleen puolet Tampereen ykkösvyöhykkeen matkasta. Toisaalta kun keskustaajama on noin pieni, liikenteen tuottaminen on edullista: yksi bussi ehtii tunnissa ajamaan hyvinkin neljä sivua. Taikka hiukan toisin hahmottaen, yksi bussi ehtii tunnissa kerätä lipputuloja neljä kertaa. Siis pienelläkin lippuhinnalla bussi pystyy keräämään saman tuoton kuin Tampereen sisäisessä liikenteessä. (Olettaen tietenkin, että täyttöaste on sama.)

Kun reitistöä on nyt painotettu siten, että se tarjoaa Nokian sisäisiä yhteyksiä, pitäisi olla myös erillinen Nokian keskustaajaman edullinen erikoistaksa, vaikkapa 1 - 1,5 euroa kertalippu ja noin 20 euroa kuukausikortti. Kun lippujärjestelmä on nyt vaiheessa ja valmista tulee vasta vuosien jälkeen, pitäisi harkita väliaikaisesti ihan paperisia ratkaisuja.

Nokialla joukkoliikennettä käyttää pitkälti pakkokäyttäjät ja Tampereelle pendelöivät työmatkalaiset. Siksi koulujen alettua matkustajamäärät nousevat selvästi nykyisestä. Opiskelijat ja työmatkalaiset, jotka talven tullen ostavat kausilippuja, luultavasti innostuvat käyttämään busseja sisäisiinkin matkoihin, kun mahdollisuus niihin tulee tavallaan kaupan päälle ilmaiseksi.

----------


## Rester

Linja 4 tulee olemaan tänä talvena kompastuskivi. Ajoaika pysyy edellistalveen verrattuna samana, ja jo nyt aikaa päätteelle jää 3-4 minuuttia, eikä matkustajamäärä ole vielä edes huipussaan. Linjan turhalle jatkeelle Hervantakeskukselle tulee tässä todella kallis hinta Iidesrannan äänekkään vähemmistön takia. Toivottavasti edes siellä ollaan tyytyväisiä.

----------


## ultrix

> Linjan turhalle jatkeelle Hervantakeskukselle tulee tässä todella kallis hinta Iidesrannan äänekkään vähemmistön takia.


Ei ole turha jatke. Helpottaa oleellisesti kulkemista Duolta Opiskelijankadulle, ja miksei tänne Iidesrantaankin, jossa ollaan totuttu 30:iin, joka tarjosi yhteyden Iidesrannasta Hervantakeskukselle.

----------


## J_J

> Ensinnäkin ensimmäinen yllätysreaktioni oli, että bussireittien varret vaikuttavat melko tyhjiltä, erityisesti 71:n varsi Kalkkuun. Varsinkin Kalkkua lähestyttäessä eteläpuolella on yksittäisiä, pieniä omakotitaloalueita ja pohjoispuolella rautatie. Tunnen kieltämättä Nokian huonosti, joten kuulisin mielellään, mitkä alueet ovat Nokialla perinteisesti suosittuja joukkoliikennealueita.


Tässä havaitaan se tosiasia, mitä täällä ja muualla on aiemminkin kirjoitettu: aiemmin liikenteen ollessa liikennöitsijävetoista, piti reitit laittaa kulkemaan ihmisten tarpeiden mukaan. Tai ainakin mahdollisimman hyvin niitä vastaavaksi, toki kompromisseja tehden. Vuorotiheys vaihteli päivän mittana runsaastikin kokemusperäisen liikennetarpeen vaihtelun mukaisesti. Nyt liikenteen suunnittelee viranomainen, jolle tärkeintä on se, että homma heidän mielestään on hyvin (paperilla) toteutettua. Ainakin lyhyessä juoksussa mittaillen? Huvittuneena olen katsellut mm. sitä, ettei linja 70 aja Nokialla suoraan Nokian Valtatietä "taksikopin" kulmalle ja siitä asemalle, vaan kiertelee Korkeemäen liikenneympyrän kautta...




> Toinen asia - ei niinkään ehkä yllätys mutta ihmetyksen aihe kuitenkin - oli Nokian aseman solmukohta. Paikalla oli kahdeksan Paunun bussia, joista kaksi telejä. Lisäksi TKL:n linja 14 oli aukion laidalla. Tämä kuulostaa paikalle jalkautuneelta JOLI-suunnittelijalta, mutta: paikalta lähti lähes yhtä aikaa 6 bussia, joista kahdessa oli matkustajia. Paperilla se voi kuulostaa kevyeltä mutta luonnossa se näytti hyvin erikoiselta. Voiko uusi järjestelmä tosiaan olla noin huono, että ihmiset ostavat parissa viikossa auton, vai mihin matkustajat ovat hävinneet? En ole Nokialla vastaavaa kierrosta ennen käynyt, joten tiedot matkustajamääristä Paunun ajalta perustuvat tällä foorumilla esitettyihin lukuihin. Oletan siis että matkustajamäärät ovat laskeneet. Matkustajia oli ainoastaan linjalla 73 kumpaankin suuntaan. Kuljettajat vitsailivat osuvasti lähtöaikoja odotellessa matkustajille, että tässä olisi nyt kolme bussia yhdelle matkustajalle, mistä tykkäät eniten?


En itse ole vielä kuljettajan ominaisuudessa tutustunut "suuren mullistuksen" jälkeiseen Nokian joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta mitä nyt kollegoilta olen kuullut, on matkustajamäärät olleet todella surkuhupaisia. Ilmeisesti ainakin nyt heinäkuussa Nokian sisäinen liikenne on täysin ylimitoitettua, siitä kertoo jo tuo kahdeksan auton kohtaaminen Nokian asemalla. "Ennen" Nokialta Tampereen suuntaan (tai päinvastoin) kulkeneista matkustajista autoon nousi Nokian aseman pysäkiltä ehkä korkeintaan 5% vuoron matkustajista, usein huomattavasti vähemmän. Sen sijaan Pirkkalaistorilta niin sisäisen kuin Tampereelle suuntautuvan matkan kulkevia riitti käytännössä jokaiseen vuoroon. Todettakoon myös, että tuolla kahdeksan auton kalustolla olisi hoitunut ennen (niin haluttaessa) koko arkipäivän liikenne entisellä linjalla 71 Nokia-Tampere-Lempäälä, tarjoten liikenteen ympäri Nokiaa (pl. Siuron suunta) sekä Lempäälään nykyistä vastaavalla vuorotiheydellä, ilman pakollista auton vaihtoa Nokian asemalla...




> Jään innolla odottamaan uutta aiheeseen kohdistamatonta kritiikkiryöppyä.


Mikäli vastaukseni mielestäsi ei kohdistu aiheeseen, pahoitteluni...

----------


## tkp

> En itse ole vielä kuljettajan ominaisuudessa tutustunut "suuren mullistuksen" jälkeiseen Nokian joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta mitä nyt kollegoilta olen kuullut, on matkustajamäärät olleet todella surkuhupaisia.


Tästä kertonee erään kuljettajan soitto tallille reittiä kysyäkseen, kun "ei ole yhtään matkustajaa kyydissä jolta kysyä neuvoa"...

Toinen asia mikä hämmästyttää on se että Paunun aikaista linjastoa moitittiin sekavaksi. Kuitenkin Joli ajaa täysin samaa reittä Etelä-Nokian lenkin (Ruskeapää-Keho-Vihola) ja toisin päin. Tuliko samasta reitistä sormia napsauttamalla selkeä kun liikenteen järjestääkin viranomainen?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Siksi koulujen alettua matkustajamäärät nousevat selvästi nykyisestä. Opiskelijat ja työmatkalaiset, jotka talven tullen ostavat kausilippuja, luultavasti innostuvat käyttämään busseja sisäisiinkin matkoihin, kun mahdollisuus niihin tulee tavallaan kaupan päälle ilmaiseksi.


Koululaisilla voisikin olla jopa kovaakin kysyntää Harjuniityn linjalla päästä Myllyhaan tai Alhoniityn koululle. Kuitenkin linjan 73 auto kiertää kummankin koulun yllättävänkin kaukaa vanhoihin reitteihin nähden, joten Harjuniityn äitejä ja isiä tuntien lapsia ei ko. autoon päästetä vaan laitetaan Linnavuoren suunnan kouluvuoroon joka kiertää kummankin koulun ohi. Sama ongelmahan on, jos ala-asteikäinen haluaa musiikki/kuvamaataitoluokalle tai haluaa opiskella A kielenä muuta kuin Englantia. Käsittääkseni silloin Nokialla oppilas joutuu käymään ala-asteensa Kankaantakana. Meneehän sinne puolet linjan 71 vuoroista Kalkkuun?

----------


## kuukanko

Nokian uuden linjaston taso tuntuisi äkkiseltään olevan heikompi kuin muuten 1.7. tulleiden linjastomuutosten. Nokialla on monin paikoin lisätty vaihtojen määrää paikoissa, joissa vaihdot voisi välttää ilman lisäkustannuksia:
sen sijaan että 70 päättyy Nokian asemalle, jokainen Tampereelta tuleva bussi voisi jatkaa jollekin linjojen 71 tai 73 hännistä (samaan tapaan kuin linja 1 haarautuu Pirkkalassa, ei sielläkään kaikki ykköset jää Suupalle ja siitä mennä liityntäbussilla eteenpäin)linjan 71 osuuden Kalkkuun voisi korvata jatkamalla osan linjan 17 lähdöistä Nokialle, jolloin Nokialle tulisi vaihdoton yhteys Raholan suunnastaTampereella linjan 70 voisi yhdistää johonkin Hämeensillan toiselle puolelle jatkavaan linjaan, koska siltä suunnalta tulevista linjoista moni päättyy Keskustorille tai muualle keskustaan
Kaikissa näissä tapauksista pitkän linjan täsmällisyyden voisi hoitaa lisäämällä tarvittaessa ajantasauspysäkkejä reitin varrelle.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> linjan 71 osuuden Kalkkuun voisi korvata jatkamalla osan linjan 17 lähdöistä Nokialle, jolloin Nokialle tulisi vaihdoton yhteys Raholan suunnasta.


Eihän linja 17 aja Raholan kautta? Ellet tarkoita, että Raholalaiset kävelisivät (/hankkiutuisivat muulla keinoin) radan pohjoispuolelle Tesomalle (ja Ristimäkeen)?

----------


## Rester

> Ei ole turha jatke. Helpottaa oleellisesti kulkemista Duolta Opiskelijankadulle, ja miksei tänne Iidesrantaankin, jossa ollaan totuttu 30:iin, joka tarjosi yhteyden Iidesrannasta Hervantakeskukselle.


Jahas, selvisi se kovaääninen vähemmistö.  :Wink:  Yhtäkkiä se vaihto kolmoseen tai 13:een olisikin ollut ylivoimainen haaste, vaikka muualla se vaihto onkin arkipäivää. Eikä tuosta Valtaraitiltakaan niin mahdoton matka ole kävellä. Enkä usko, että kovinkaan moni iidesrantalainen tuota sakkolenkkiä istuu kyydissä, kun lyhyemmässä ajassa Hervantakeskukselle jo kävelee Opiskelijankadun päästä. On täälläkin suunnalta "totuttu" pääsemään suoraa Kalevaan, niin vaan pitää mennä Koilliskeskukselle nykyään vaihtoon, jos sinne mielii. Ja kyllä, kyseessä oli vieläpä suhteellisen käytetty yhteys.

Niin tai näin, tuo on erittäin kallis ratkaisu aikatauluvarmuuteen nähden, viime talvena 30 minuuttia riitti juuri tuonne vanhalle päätteelle, tuo jatke tuo n. 5 minuuttia matkaa lisää. Ja runkolinja piti olla, silti tehdään näitä "juuri ja juuri riittää paperilla"  - ratkaisuja, jotka on jo valmiiksi tiedetty rikkinäisiksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eihän linja 17 aja Raholan kautta?


Eipä tosiaan ajakaan. Mutta yhteys Tesomalle olisi todennäköisesti vielä käyttökelpoisempi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Linja 4 tulee olemaan tänä talvena kompastuskivi. Ajoaika pysyy edellistalveen verrattuna samana, ja jo nyt aikaa päätteelle jää 3-4 minuuttia, eikä matkustajamäärä ole vielä edes huipussaan. Linjan turhalle jatkeelle Hervantakeskukselle tulee tässä todella kallis hinta Iidesrannan äänekkään vähemmistön takia. Toivottavasti edes siellä ollaan tyytyväisiä.


Vanhalla 30:llä ja nykyisellä 3:lla matkustetaan todella paljon Etelä-Hervannan ja Duon välillä. On siis järkevä olettaa, että vastaavaa markkinaa löytyy myös Pohjois-Hervannasta Duolle ja tätä tällä Hervantakeskuksen jatkeella tavoitellaan. Eli ihan järkevä ajatus. Sääli jos se kaatuu liian hankalaan aikatauluun.

----------


## Rester

> Vanhalla 30:llä ja nykyisellä 3:lla matkustetaan todella paljon Etelä-Hervannan ja Duon välillä. On siis järkevä olettaa, että vastaavaa markkinaa löytyy myös Pohjois-Hervannasta Duolle ja tätä tällä Hervantakeskuksen jatkeella tavoitellaan. Eli ihan järkevä ajatus. Sääli jos se kaatuu liian hankalaan aikatauluun.


Pohjois-Hervannassa ja Etelä-Hervannassa on vain hienoinen ero: Pohjois-Hervanta (tarkoitan nykyistä linjan 4 reittiä) on koko matkaltaan paljon lähempänä Hervantakeskusta kuin vaikka Arkkitehdinkatu tai Teekkarinkatu, Kanjoninkatuakin palvelee 32. Opiskelijankadulla kiertosuunta on muutenkin huono: Lindforsinkadun sakkolenkin takia on huomattavasti nopeampaa (ja suorempaa) kävellä tuo matka kuin kulkea bussilla. Toinen puoli on taas tosiaan tuo aikataulu, joka olisi vaatinut panostusta, nykypanostuksella alkuperäinen versio olisi ollut parempi. Nykyinen versio ei vaadi kummoista häiriötekijää ollakseen myöhässä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tässä havaitaan se tosiasia, mitä täällä ja muualla on aiemminkin kirjoitettu: aiemmin liikenteen ollessa liikennöitsijävetoista, piti reitit laittaa kulkemaan ihmisten tarpeiden mukaan. Tai ainakin mahdollisimman hyvin niitä vastaavaksi, toki kompromisseja tehden. Vuorotiheys vaihteli päivän mittana runsaastikin kokemusperäisen liikennetarpeen vaihtelun mukaisesti. Nyt liikenteen suunnittelee viranomainen, jolle tärkeintä on se, että homma heidän mielestään on hyvin (paperilla) toteutettua


Tässä on tietty pointti, mutta ongelmana on, että liikennöitsijällä voi olla kokemusperäistä tietoa vain niistä matkustajista, jotka todella käyttävät busseja. Potentiaalisille asiakkaille sopiva palvelu on pakko vain jollain tavalla arvioida. Jos linjasto on liiaksi hiottu vain sen nykyisille käyttäjille, voi käydä jopa niin, että linjasto on lähes käyttökelvoton kenellekään muulle, varsinkin, jos joukkoliikenteen osuus liikenteestä on hyvin pieni.

Jos joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuutta halutaan merkittävästi kasvattaa ja päästä eroon hitaasta kuoleman spiraalista, on vain pakko yrittää kehittää uusia konsepteja, sellaisia linjoja, jotka olisivat käyttökelpoisia mahdollisimman monelle erityyppisiin matkoihin sen sijaan, että niitä hiottaisiin mahdollisimman täydellisiksi harvojen tarpeisiin. Ja silloin on edettävä niin, että ensin mietitään paperilla fiksuja konsepteja, sitten rohkeasti kokeillaan niitä mutta myös otetaan kokemuksista opiksi. Ensi talvikauden jälkeen Jolin tulisi käydä Nokian linjasto läpi ja tarvittaessa tehdä korjattu linjastosuunnitelma. Myös markkinointia pitää tehdä kunnolla, sillä Nokia on täynnä ihmisiä, joille ei tule edes mieleen, että bussit voisivat tarjota heille jotain hyödyllistä. Kuinka moni Nokialla edes tietää, että kaupungissa on sisäinenkin bussiverkosto eikä vain työmatkavuoroja Tampereelle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:25 ----------




> Toinen puoli on taas tosiaan tuo aikataulu, joka olisi vaatinut panostusta, nykypanostuksella alkuperäinen versio olisi ollut parempi. Nykyinen versio ei vaadi kummoista häiriötekijää ollakseen myöhässä.


Aikataulu on hankala, mutta se tulee suoraan siitä, että kierrosaika on melkein pahin mahdollinen, eli 26 minuuttia suuntaansa. Seisontaa tulee siis kumpaankin päähän neljä minuuttia, jos auto ajaa lenkin tunnissa. Siis turhan vähän häiriöitä ajatellen. Mutta jos linjalle lisätään yksi auto lisää, kierrosajaksi 15 minuutin vuorovälillä tulee 75 minuuttia ja seisontaa 23 minuuttia, mikä taas alkaa olla hankalan paljon, kun terminaalitilaa ei ole niin hirveästi kummallakaan päätteellä. Silloin kun hiljaista, autot taas herkästi ajavat reittinsä annettua kierrosaikaa nopeammin. Tässä tilanteessa melkeinpä parasta olisi saada pidennettyä linjaa 5 - 10 minuuttia jommassa kummassa päässä. (Päättäri Keskustorin sijaan Finlaysonilla?) Tai sitten tehdä tuosta heiluri. Jos ongelmat aikataulussa pysymiseen jäävät ruuhka-aikaan, ratkaisuna käy myös yksi ylimääräinen ruuhkavuoro ja ruuhkatunneille löysempi kierrosaika.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tai sitten tehdä tuosta heiluri.


Tai sitten kierrättää jonkun muun linjan kanssa Keskustorilla niinä aikoina, kun ajoaika ei muuten tule sopivaksi.

----------


## Precise

> Nokian uuden linjaston taso tuntuisi äkkiseltään olevan heikompi kuin muuten 1.7. tulleiden linjastomuutosten. Nokialla on monin paikoin lisätty vaihtojen määrää paikoissa, joissa vaihdot voisi välttää ilman lisäkustannuksia:
> sen sijaan että 70 päättyy Nokian asemalle, jokainen Tampereelta tuleva bussi voisi jatkaa jollekin linjojen 71 tai 73 hännistä (samaan tapaan kuin linja 1 haarautuu Pirkkalassa, ei sielläkään kaikki ykköset jää Suupalle ja siitä mennä liityntäbussilla eteenpäin)linjan 71 osuuden Kalkkuun voisi korvata jatkamalla osan linjan 17 lähdöistä Nokialle, jolloin Nokialle tulisi vaihdoton yhteys Raholan (korj. Tesoman) suunnastaTampereella linjan 70 voisi yhdistää johonkin Hämeensillan toiselle puolelle jatkavaan linjaan, koska siltä suunnalta tulevista linjoista moni päättyy Keskustorille tai muualle keskustaan 
> Kaikissa näissä tapauksista pitkän linjan täsmällisyyden voisi hoitaa lisäämällä tarvittaessa ajantasauspysäkkejä reitin varrelle.


Hyviä ideoita, ehkä parhaita tähän mennessä. Pelkkä nykyinen 70 ei riitä palvelemaan neljää haaraa, joita kaikkia pitäisi liikennöidä säännöllisesti (Pirkkalassa päivittäisiä haaroja on vain kolme ja vuoroväli parhaimmillaan nelinkertainen). Linjassa 17 ongelmana on telikalusto, joka ei Nokian sisäiseen liikenteeseen ole järkevintä mahdollista kalustoa. Tässä mielessä linja 36 olisi parempi vaihtoehto, tällöin viikonloppuliikenne olisi käytännössä vaihdollista joko Tesomalla tai Nokialla.

Ymmärrän, jos Nokialta halutaan yhteyttä Tesomalle, mutta sitähän ei koskaan ole ollut. Sen sijaan olen jo aikaisemmin ihmetellyt "paljon kaivattua" Villilä-Raholan yhteyttä, sillä en ymmärrä, kuka sitä tulisi massoittain käyttämään. Tästä syystä pitäisin myös linjan 29 nykyisellään, sillä sen jatkamista Kalkusta tai Pitkäniemestä en näe perusteltuna lähinnä uuden reitin tuomien hyötyjen suhteen. Sarpatti ei todellakaan kaipaa sille yhdelle pysäkkiparilleen yhteyttä puolen tunnin välein. Yhteydet Maatialan pysäkkiparille moottoritierampille ovat tasokkaat ja matka kohtuullinen (aina alle 1 km) ja toisaalta itäosasta linjalle 29 alkaa olla samaa luokkaa. Toisaalta puolen tunnin välein Pitkäniemeen lauantai-iltana liikennöivä bussi tuntuu resurssien tuhlaukselta. Nokian kaupungille vinkki, pelastakaa Pitkäniemen nykyiset suorat yhteydet kolmeen kunta/kaupunkikeskukseen rakentamalla muutama kerrostalo siihen pellolle.




> Toinen asia mikä hämmästyttää on se että Paunun aikaista linjastoa  moitittiin sekavaksi. Kuitenkin Joli ajaa täysin samaa reittä  Etelä-Nokian lenkin (Ruskeapää-Keho-Vihola) ja toisin päin. Tuliko  samasta reitistä sormia napsauttamalla selkeä kun liikenteen  järjestääkin viranomainen?


Paunu käytti aivan käsittämättömiä lyhenneyhdistelmiä. Lisäksi JOLI tarjoaa linjakartat pysäkeillä (siis Tampereen puolella) ja netissä. Yleisesti ottaen on varmasti helpompaa muistaa linjanumeron kuin reittivariaatiovaihtoehtonumero23Ö-5X:n reitti.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ymmärrän, jos Nokialta halutaan yhteyttä Tesomalle, mutta sitähän ei koskaan ole ollut.


Ylöjärvi-Tesoma-Nokia välin liikenne loppui joskus 1990-luvun alussa. Silloin oli olemassa liikennettä Nokian ja Tesoman (ja Nokian ja Ylöjärven keskustojen) välillä.




> Paunu käytti aivan käsittämättömiä lyhenneyhdistelmiä. Lisäksi JOLI tarjoaa linjakartat pysäkeillä (siis Tampereen puolella) ja netissä. Yleisesti ottaen on varmasti helpompaa muistaa linjanumeron kuin reittivariaatiovaihtoehtonumero23Ö-5X:n reitti.


Se JOLI:n linjakartta Tampereen kaupunkialueen pysäkillä lämmittääkin Pirkkalassa pysäkillä olijaa... Kyllähän liikennöitsijätkin ovat aikoinaan linjakarttoja tehneet ja tarjonneet, muutosta siihen ei olisi tarvittu. Nyt linjalla 1 on yhtä monta kirjaintunnusta kuin Paunun ajamana Tampere-Pirkkala välillä oli. Merkinnät ovat vain muuttuneet. Lienee makuasia, onko muutos hyvä vai huono vai olematon?

----------


## ultrix

> Tästä kertonee erään kuljettajan soitto tallille reittiä kysyäkseen, kun "ei ole yhtään matkustajaa kyydissä jolta kysyä neuvoa"...
> 
> Toinen asia mikä hämmästyttää on se että Paunun aikaista linjastoa moitittiin sekavaksi. Kuitenkin Joli ajaa täysin samaa reittä Etelä-Nokian lenkin (Ruskeapää-Keho-Vihola) ja toisin päin. Tuliko samasta reitistä sormia napsauttamalla selkeä kun liikenteen järjestääkin viranomainen?


Mulla on tässä kädessäni Paunun vanha aikataulu. Sen mukaan Nokialle ajaa linjat 70 ja 71, jotka "havainnollistavan" reittikaavion perusteella jatkavat *R*uskeepäähän*, E*deniin ja* V*iholaan, lisäksi on välipisteet "Keho" ja "Tervasuo" ilman kirjainta. Aikataulun sisäsivuilta näkee, kuinka vuorokohtaisesti ajetaan Kehontielle reittiä VE, R, R(1, V ja osa vuoroista ei aja ollenkaan. Koko haitarista ei edes ilmene yksiselitteisesti bussin reittiä, vaan pitää ottaa Keltaiset Sivut® esiin ja katsoa katuluettelosta tarkempi reitti. Viisas leikkaa vanhasta puhelinluettelosta Nokian kartan irti ja piirtää siihen kartalle tussilla ne reitit ja kunkin reitin vielä erikseen kirjaimella, jottei aina tarvitse erikseen katsoa, mitä kautta mikin reittivariaatio kulkee. Enkä edes maininnut vielä sitä, että pelkkä Kehontien kirjainvariaatio ei riittänyt, vaan matkan sujuvuuteen vaikutti myös se, onko aiemmassa sarakkeessa K, M, mo tai pelkkä aikatauluminuutti.

Ongelma ei ollut reittikatujen huonous vaan se, kuinka hieroglyfistä tämä informaatio oli. Tyhmempi luulisi, että linjanumerosta voisi päätellä ajoreitin, mutta ei, vaan kahdella eri numerolla ajettiin samoja random-variaatioita ja numero määritti ainoastaan sen, käännytäänkö Hämeensillalta Lempäälän suuntaan eli ei.

Nykysysteemissä on pakkovaihto paha Akilleen kantapää (tiheän lähijunaliikenteen puuttuessa), mutta se on kaikin puolin selkeämpi kuin vanha. 




> Nokian uuden linjaston taso tuntuisi äkkiseltään olevan heikompi kuin muuten 1.7. tulleiden linjastomuutosten. Nokialla on monin paikoin lisätty vaihtojen määrää paikoissa, joissa vaihdot voisi välttää ilman lisäkustannuksia:
> sen sijaan että 70 päättyy Nokian asemalle, jokainen Tampereelta tuleva bussi voisi jatkaa jollekin linjojen 71 tai 73 hännistä (samaan tapaan kuin linja 1 haarautuu Pirkkalassa, ei sielläkään kaikki ykköset jää Suupalle ja siitä mennä liityntäbussilla eteenpäin)linjan 71 osuuden Kalkkuun voisi korvata jatkamalla osan linjan 17 lähdöistä Nokialle, jolloin Nokialle tulisi vaihdoton yhteys Raholan suunnastaTampereella linjan 70 voisi yhdistää johonkin Hämeensillan toiselle puolelle jatkavaan linjaan, koska siltä suunnalta tulevista linjoista moni päättyy Keskustorille tai muualle keskustaan
> Kaikissa näissä tapauksista pitkän linjan täsmällisyyden voisi hoitaa lisäämällä tarvittaessa ajantasauspysäkkejä reitin varrelle.


Tämä on mielestäni ihan perusteltu ehdotus. Tosin Kalkussa tulisi miettiä, kumpi on järkevämpi pari nykyiselle 71:lle, 20 minuutin välein kulkeva 17 vai puolen tunnin välein Kalkkuun kulkeva 29. NokiaTesoma-yhteyshän saattaa syntyä jo muutaman vuoden sisään, kun Tesomalle rakennetaan taajamajunaseisake.




> Jahas, selvisi se kovaääninen vähemmistö.  Yhtäkkiä se vaihto kolmoseen tai 13:een olisikin ollut ylivoimainen haaste, vaikka muualla se vaihto onkin arkipäivää. Eikä tuosta Valtaraitiltakaan niin mahdoton matka ole kävellä. Enkä usko, että kovinkaan moni iidesrantalainen tuota sakkolenkkiä istuu kyydissä, kun lyhyemmässä ajassa Hervantakeskukselle jo kävelee Opiskelijankadun päästä. On täälläkin suunnalta "totuttu" pääsemään suoraa Kalevaan, niin vaan pitää mennä Koilliskeskukselle nykyään vaihtoon, jos sinne mielii. Ja kyllä, kyseessä oli vieläpä suhteellisen käytetty yhteys


En myönnä mitään!  :Laughing:  Ei vaan, en vastustanut 30:n korvaamista nelosella silloinkaan, kun sille ei vielä oltu laitettu jatkopätkää Hervantakeskukselle. Mutta jos se katkaistaisiin Länsi-Hervantaan, vähenisivät ainakin omat DUO-asiointini dramaattisesti. Nyt, kun pysäkki on aivan DUOn etuovella, on jopa aiempaa helpompi kulkea painavien kauppakassien kanssa suoraan bussiin. Ei ole realistista olettaa jengin samoavan johonkin Valtaraitin pysäkille, itse ainakin ennemmin menisin jopa vaihdolla.

Nyt kesäaikana en tosin ole Hervannassa muuten juuri käynyt, joten: onko etuudet kunnossa? Jos nelosella on nollaviive-etuudet Verkatehtaankadun, Suvantokadun, Vuolteenkadun, Tampereen vt:n, Vuohensillan ja Hervannan valtaväylän liittymissä, saadaan matka-aikoja lyhennettyä niin, että pahemmilta ongelmilta pitäisi pystyä välttymään. Vanha 30:han meni ihan "sukkana" Insinöörinkadulta valtaväylälle ja edelleen valtaväylältä Iidesrantaan (paitsi niissä harmillisissa tilanteissa, kun joku halusi kyytiin Vuohenojan pysäkiltä  :Laughing: ).




> Pohjois-Hervannassa ja Etelä-Hervannassa on vain hienoinen ero: Pohjois-Hervanta (tarkoitan nykyistä linjan 4 reittiä) on koko matkaltaan paljon lähempänä Hervantakeskusta kuin vaikka Arkkitehdinkatu tai Teekkarinkatu, Kanjoninkatuakin palvelee 32. Opiskelijankadulla kiertosuunta on muutenkin huono: Lindforsinkadun sakkolenkin takia on huomattavasti nopeampaa (ja suorempaa) kävellä tuo matka kuin kulkea bussilla. Toinen puoli on taas tosiaan tuo aikataulu, joka olisi vaatinut panostusta, nykypanostuksella alkuperäinen versio olisi ollut parempi. Nykyinen versio ei vaadi kummoista häiriötekijää ollakseen myöhässä.


Kokeilin kerran jäädä nelosella Valtaraitin pysäkillä ja kävellä Duolle. Minä ja bussi saavuimme yhtä aikaa perille. Kokemusperäisesti olen huomannut, että monet ex-kutosen matkustajat ovat hypänneet Hervantakeskukselta kyytiin ja jääneet Opiskelijankadulla lukion pysäkillä pois. Tähän ilmeisesti vaikuttaa painavat muovikassit, sillä jalankulun ja pyöräilyn yhteydet Hervannan sisällä ovat aivan huippuluokkaa. Nyt, kun nelonen hoitaa tältä osin samaa tehtävää kuin 32, mutta tuplasti tiheämmin ja myös viikonloppuisin, voi kyseenalaistaa koko 32:n reitin Hervannan sisällä. Entä jos se menisikin suoraan Duolta liikenneympyrän kautta Opiskelijankadulle ja sitä kautta Ruovedenkadulle? Samalla sen pääteaseman voisi siirtää Hatanpäältä lähemmäs keskustaa. Yhdistää kuukanko:n ehdotuksen pohjalta vaikka sen 70:n kanssa, jos muutakaan paria ei löydy  :Razz: 




> Tässä on tietty pointti, mutta ongelmana on, että liikennöitsijällä voi olla kokemusperäistä tietoa vain niistä matkustajista, jotka todella käyttävät busseja. Potentiaalisille asiakkaille sopiva palvelu on pakko vain jollain tavalla arvioida. Jos linjasto on liiaksi hiottu vain sen nykyisille käyttäjille, voi käydä jopa niin, että linjasto on lähes käyttökelvoton kenellekään muulle, varsinkin, jos joukkoliikenteen osuus liikenteestä on hyvin pieni.
> 
> Jos joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuutta halutaan merkittävästi kasvattaa ja päästä eroon hitaasta kuoleman spiraalista, on vain pakko yrittää kehittää uusia konsepteja, sellaisia linjoja, jotka olisivat käyttökelpoisia mahdollisimman monelle erityyppisiin matkoihin sen sijaan, että niitä hiottaisiin mahdollisimman täydellisiksi harvojen tarpeisiin. Ja silloin on edettävä niin, että ensin mietitään paperilla fiksuja konsepteja, sitten rohkeasti kokeillaan niitä mutta myös otetaan kokemuksista opiksi. Ensi talvikauden jälkeen Jolin tulisi käydä Nokian linjasto läpi ja tarvittaessa tehdä korjattu linjastosuunnitelma. Myös markkinointia pitää tehdä kunnolla, sillä Nokia on täynnä ihmisiä, joille ei tule edes mieleen, että bussit voisivat tarjota heille jotain hyödyllistä. Kuinka moni Nokialla edes tietää, että kaupungissa on sisäinenkin bussiverkosto eikä vain työmatkavuoroja Tampereelle.


Genau. Nyt on potentiaali saada joukkoliikenne kasvamaan Nokialla, mutta se vaatii markkinointia:
hinnoittelu järkeväksi (siirtymäajan kertalipun hinnaksi Nokian sisällä pyöreä 2 , seutukertalipun hinnaksi vaikka 4 )markkinointiviestintä kuntoon  ja tämä tarkoittaa erityisesti linjakarttoja ja aikatauluja vähintään kaikille katoksellisille pysäkeille

----------


## sub

> Ongelma ei ollut reittikatujen huonous vaan se, kuinka hieroglyfistä tämä informaatio oli.


Loogista tässä tilanteessa olisi korjata hieroglyfistä informaatiota, eikä sopivalla virkamiestyöllä sekoittaa toimivia reittejä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> markkinointiviestintä kuntoon  ja tämä tarkoittaa erityisesti linjakarttoja ja aikatauluja vähintään kaikille katoksellisille pysäkeille


Itse asiassa kunnollinen pysäkkikatos linjapäreineen, aikatauluineen ja linjakarttoineen on jo itsessään vahva markkinointiviesti: tästä kulkee säännöllistä bussiliikennettä. Pelkän yksinäisen pysäkkikyltin viesto on, että tästä ehkä kulkee joku bussi muutaman kerran päivässä, johonkin aikaan vuodesta.

----------


## tkp

Tässä tuli aamulla puhetta Killerpopin kanssa että Satakunnan Liikenne vie Tampere-Huittinen-Turku pikavuoroillaan 4,7 hinnalla Tampereelta Pirkkalaistien pikavuoropysäkille, eli käytännössä Nokian keskustaan. Satlin kannattaisikin mainostaa vuorojaan "Halvempi yhteys suoraan Nokian keskustaan".

----------


## Rebiaf

Kuka täälä hurrasi niitä jolin linjakarttoja pysäkkitietoineen päivineen? Ne on muuten ihan jumalainen keksintö, mutta eivät tunne reittivariaatioita. Pirkkalan perusreitti näyttäisi olevan lentokentälle menevä, vaikka käsittääkseni useimmat vuorot menevät vaitin reittiä. 

Ultrix, sinulla kun on kädessäsi se Paunun vanha aikataulu. Laske montako vuoroa Nokialta oli Tampereelle ja vertaa nykyhetkeen. Kesäkuussa ajettiin 53 vuoroa päivässä ja nyt 28 jos jätetään pe-la yövuorot ja linja 79 laskematta.
Mitä tulee aikataulujen selkeyteen, osasin jo 10-vuotiaana lukea paunun aikatauluja. Ei ne ole mitään rakettitiedettä. Jolin aikataulut ovat omalla tavallaan sekavampia. Enää tosin ei ole kehon lenkillä sitä riskiä, että matkustaja seisoo väärällä puolella tietä omaa hölmöyttään. Ongelma on ratkaistu autojen tehottomalla liikkumisella. Kaksi autoa, minuutin välein, eri suunnasta.

----------


## Jufo

> Nokian uuden linjaston taso tuntuisi äkkiseltään olevan heikompi kuin muuten 1.7. tulleiden linjastomuutosten. Nokialla on monin paikoin lisätty vaihtojen määrää paikoissa, joissa vaihdot voisi välttää ilman lisäkustannuksia:
> sen sijaan että 70 päättyy Nokian asemalle, jokainen Tampereelta tuleva bussi voisi jatkaa jollekin linjojen 71 tai 73 hännistä (samaan tapaan kuin linja 1 haarautuu Pirkkalassa, ei sielläkään kaikki ykköset jää Suupalle ja siitä mennä liityntäbussilla eteenpäin)linjan 71 osuuden Kalkkuun voisi korvata jatkamalla osan linjan 17 lähdöistä Nokialle, jolloin Nokialle tulisi vaihdoton yhteys Raholan suunnastaTampereella linjan 70 voisi yhdistää johonkin Hämeensillan toiselle puolelle jatkavaan linjaan, koska siltä suunnalta tulevista linjoista moni päättyy Keskustorille tai muualle keskustaan
> Kaikissa näissä tapauksista pitkän linjan täsmällisyyden voisi hoitaa lisäämällä tarvittaessa ajantasauspysäkkejä reitin varrelle.


Paljon samoja ideoita kuin tuossa aiemmin esittämässäni vaihtoehtoisessa linjastossa:

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/ed...Y.kKbb2ZDJh7mg

29 on huomattavasti parempi vaihtoehto jatkaa Nokialle (siis Kalkun kautta) kuin 17. Muuten matka-aika Kankaantakaan kestää helposti 45 min. Entisillä J-vuoroilla (29:n tuleva reitti olisi sama) Kankaantakaan pääsi noin 30 minuutissa. Pitkäniemeen sitten vain puolet 29:n vuoroista ruuhka-aikaan siten että molempiin on 30 min vuoroväli.




> Ensinnäkin ensimmäinen yllätysreaktioni oli, että bussireittien varret vaikuttavat melko tyhjiltä, erityisesti 71:n varsi Kalkkuun. Varsinkin Kalkkua lähestyttäessä eteläpuolella on yksittäisiä, pieniä omakotitaloalueita ja pohjoispuolella rautatie. Tunnen kieltämättä Nokian huonosti, joten kuulisin mielellään, mitkä alueet ovat Nokialla perinteisesti suosittuja joukkoliikennealueita.


Vihnusjärvi on pientalovaltaista mutta edellyttää silti alueen läpi kulkevan bussilinjan, ja sen linjan pääasiallinen palvelukohde olisi Kankaantaka, joka ei ole harvaan asuttu.




> Ultrix, sinulla kun on kädessäsi se Paunun vanha aikataulu. Laske montako vuoroa Nokialta oli Tampereelle ja vertaa nykyhetkeen. Kesäkuussa ajettiin 53 vuoroa päivässä ja nyt 28 jos jätetään pe-la yövuorot ja linja 79 laskematta.


Kun vuosikaudet käytin noita Paunun busseja nousten kyytiin Nokian ja Tampereen rajalla niin ei ne matkustajamäärät olleet hirveän korkeita silloinkaan. Oli tavallista, että yhdessä vuorossa oli joku 5-10 matkustajaa Nokian ja Tampereen rajalla. Melkeinpä jopa enemmän matkustajia tuli Tampereen puolelta. Poikkeuksena jotkut aika täydet vuorot kuten 20:20 myllyhakalainen arkisin.  Tuossa 53 päivittäisessä vuorossa oli aika paljon ylitarjontaa ja tuntui, että aikataulu oli jäänne jostain 1990-luvun alusta, jolloin matkustajia oli vielä enemmän. Paunun Nokia-Tampere aikatauluhan pysyi lähes täysin muuttumattomana ainakin vuodesta 1996 asti, joten ei niitä aikatauluja juuri näköjään rukattu kysynnän muutosten mukaan.




> Linjan turhalle jatkeelle Hervantakeskukselle tulee tässä todella kallis hinta Iidesrannan äänekkään vähemmistön takia.


Eikö merkittävä kohderyhmä ole myös Iidesrannan TOAS:n asunnoissa asuvat TTY:llä opiskelevat? Jotenkin käsitin, että tuo linjan jatko tuli myös näiden opiskelijoiden takia.

----------


## Heikki K

> Kokeilin kerran jäädä nelosella Valtaraitin pysäkillä ja kävellä Duolle. Minä ja bussi saavuimme yhtä aikaa perille. Kokemusperäisesti olen huomannut, että monet ex-kutosen matkustajat ovat hypänneet Hervantakeskukselta kyytiin ja jääneet Opiskelijankadulla lukion pysäkillä pois. Tähän ilmeisesti vaikuttaa painavat muovikassit, sillä jalankulun ja pyöräilyn yhteydet Hervannan sisällä ovat aivan huippuluokkaa. Nyt, kun nelonen hoitaa tältä osin samaa tehtävää kuin 32, mutta tuplasti tiheämmin ja myös viikonloppuisin, voi kyseenalaistaa koko 32:n reitin Hervannan sisällä. Entä jos se menisikin suoraan Duolta liikenneympyrän kautta Opiskelijankadulle ja sitä kautta Ruovedenkadulle? Samalla sen pääteaseman voisi siirtää Hatanpäältä lähemmäs keskustaa. Yhdistää kuukanko:n ehdotuksen pohjalta vaikka sen 70:n kanssa, jos muutakaan paria ei löydy


Vanha kuutonen hoiti (jos jätetään TAYS:in suunta pois) nähdäkseni seuraavia tehtäviä: 1) Hervannan sisäinen asiointi 2) Hervanta-Hallila-yhteys 3) vaihdoton yhteys Hatanpään sairaalaan Hervannasta ja Hallilasta. Nämä siis tärkeimmät. 

Alkuperäisessä JOLIn ehdotuksessa 65 (kokonaisuuden kannalta paremmalla reitillä kuin mitä toteutui) olisi ottanut tehtävän 2), ja muut olisi vain lakkautettu. 

Itse olin sitä mieltä, että 3) ei ole kovin tärkeä, mutta mainittu "äänekäs vähemmistö" ilmeisesti oli  toista mieltä. 
(Myös ajatus elämän rytmittämisestä sen mukaan, että tekisin 1 kilometrin matkan DUOlle bussilla, joka kulkee vain arkisin aamu- ja iltapäivällä puolen tunnin välein, tuntuu hyvin vieraalta. Näitäkin käyttäjiä kuitenkin näkyy olevan)

Ratkaiseva ongelma päätöksenteossa kuitenkin oli, että kuin tämä kuutosen puolustusrintama heräsi, niin nelosen jatkaminen DUOlle ei ollut lainkaan mukana pöydällä olevissa vaihtoehdoissa. Se tuli jostain puun takaa siinä vaiheessa, kun kuutosesta oli jo päätetty tehdä 32. 
En ennusta 32:lle nykymuodossa kovin monen vuoden ikää.

----------


## killerpop

> Kun vuosikaudet käytin noita Paunun busseja nousten kyytiin Nokian ja Tampereen rajalla niin ei ne matkustajamäärät olleet hirveän korkeita silloinkaan. Oli tavallista, että yhdessä vuorossa oli joku 5-10 matkustajaa Nokian ja Tampereen rajalla. Melkeinpä jopa enemmän matkustajia tuli Tampereen puolelta. Poikkeuksena jotkut aika täydet vuorot kuten 20:20 myllyhakalainen arkisin..


Tässä on kaksi avaintekijää. Vuoron on kuljettava Kankaantaan kautta vähintään Pirkkalaistorille. 

Kyllä niitä aikataulujakin muutettiin, uusin variaatio oli mm useamman Myllyhaan vuoron siirtäminen Härkitieltä Maununkadulle, koska haluttiin palvella terveyskeskuksen asiointia. 

Tossa kun ultrix puolestaan mainitsi erilaisia aikatauluviitteitä Kehoon mentäessä, niin vähemmistöhän se tietty on ollut, joka on jatkanut Pirkkalaistorin ohi tuonne alueille, mutta yhtä kaikki, jos auto meni Viholan kautta Kehoon, se ymmärrettävästi jatkoi myös Ruskeepään kautta pois. Tervasuo loi tuonne pientä omaa lisätarvetta, jota vaan ei voitu hoitaa pelkästään Tottijärven vuoroilla. Mutta tähän kaikkeen auttopi ihan oikeasti REITTIOPAS, joka varmasti tarjosi järkevimmän yhteyden myös satunnaisille turisteille, eikä vain paikallisille.


Jotain kautta olen kuullut, että Nokialla olisi hyvin vihaista porukkaa sen takia, että enää ei voi sarjakortilla kulkea vaihdollista matkaa Tampereelle 16 km kortilla, koska pakkovaihto. Paunun matkakortilla ja Matkahuollon matkakortilla se on ollut ainakin Paunun aikaan sallittua, eikö Tampereen joukkoliikenne oikeasti hyväksy asiakkaiden etua ja on kieltämnyt moisen? Toisin snoen: jos sulla on ko 16 km kortti, joudut leimaan sen sekä syöttöbussissa joka vie sen pari pysäkinväliä että sitten siihen 70:een joka ei palvele ketään -> maksat matkoja käytännössä 32 km arvosta.

----------


## Precise

> Jotain kautta olen kuullut, että Nokialla olisi hyvin vihaista porukkaa sen takia, että enää ei voi sarjakortilla kulkea vaihdollista matkaa Tampereelle 16 km kortilla, koska pakkovaihto. Paunun matkakortilla ja Matkahuollon matkakortilla se on ollut ainakin Paunun aikaan sallittua, eikö Tampereen joukkoliikenne oikeasti hyväksy asiakkaiden etua ja on kieltämnyt moisen? Toisin snoen: jos sulla on ko 16 km kortti, joudut leimaan sen sekä syöttöbussissa joka vie sen pari pysäkinväliä että sitten siihen 70:een joka ei palvele ketään -> maksat matkoja käytännössä 32 km arvosta.


Ratkaisu on sarjakortti, jolla vaihdot ovat tunnin ajan ilmaiset. Siinä ajassa ehtii ajamaan kaikista Nokian lähiöistä vaihdollisesti Tampereen keskustaan ja tarvittaessa vaihtamaan myös siellä.

----------


## Multsun poika

Tuon uuden nelosen aikataulu on todella tiukka. Kesän päiväliikenteessäkin vuorot ovat myöhästelleet kun ajoaika ei riitä.

Sinänsä Iidesrannassa on otettu 30 vaihtuminen neloseksi yllättävän rauhallisesti. Odotin isompaa älämölöä.

Vuorot harvenivat erityisesti sunnuntaisin. Entinen vartin vuoroväli hiipui puoleksi tunniksi.

Toisaalta nelosessa ehkä pääsee istumaan todennäköisemmin kuin vanhassa 30:ssä. Samoin Turjankadun pysäkille vuoro saapuu luotettavammin kuin vanha 30 (siis silloin kun ylipäätään on aikatalussa lähtenyt Hervantakeskukselta).

Uudelle kolmoselle on laitettu 5 min ruuhkavälit Etelä-Hervannasta mutta ei Lentävänniemestä. Itsekin pidän tätä parempana kuin koko linjalle 7,5 minuutin väliä. Etelä-Hervannan pää on kokemukseni (ja sitä on kolmosen molemmista päistä) kyllä kuormitetumpi kuin Lentävänniemen.

----------


## Rester

> Nyt kesäaikana en tosin ole Hervannassa muuten juuri käynyt, joten: onko etuudet kunnossa? Jos nelosella on nollaviive-etuudet Verkatehtaankadun, Suvantokadun, Vuolteenkadun, Tampereen vt:n, Vuohensillan ja Hervannan valtaväylän liittymissä, saadaan matka-aikoja lyhennettyä niin, että pahemmilta ongelmilta pitäisi pystyä välttymään. Vanha 30:han meni ihan "sukkana" Insinöörinkadulta valtaväylälle ja edelleen valtaväylältä Iidesrantaan (paitsi niissä harmillisissa tilanteissa, kun joku halusi kyytiin Vuohenojan pysäkiltä ).


Verkatehtaankadulla nyt ei sinällään ole hetivihreillä merkitystä, kyseessä on kuitenkin kierroltaan sen verran nopeat (sinällään turhat) suojatievalot, että odottaminen jää joka tapauksessa hyvin minimaaliseksi. Kuitenkin minimivihreä pitää Hatanpään vt:n ylittäville antaa.

Suvantokadulla ei käsittääkseni ole nollaviive-etuuksia koskaan millään linjalla ollutkaan? Ainakaan millään linjalla en ole moiseen aiemmin törmänyt tuossa risteyksessä. Toki valokierto nopeutuu, ja vihreää pidennetään, mutta mitään ylimääräistä vaihetta tuossa ei ole. Tampereen valtatien risteykseen noita etuuksia ylipäätään toivoisi, samoin kuin Viinikan sekoittajaan. Nämä ovat kierroltaan sen verran hitaita, että aikaa näihin menee useita minuutteja, jos sattuu molempiin paikalle ns. huonoon aikaan. Vuohenojalla nämä etuudet toimivat myös 23:lle aikanaan käytännössä viiveettä, samoin nykyään Iidesrannan suuntaan nelosella. Samoin rampin valot ovat ennallaan.

Tilanne nelosella on ylipäätään se, että noilla nykyisillä etuuksilla päästään tuohon ~26 minuuttiin, niiden ollessa jostain syystä rikki ei tuo 30 minuuttia riitä oikein mihinkään aikaan päivästä.

Ja jottei mua nyt leimata kaiken vastustajaksi, niin esim. tuo linja 3 on kyllä erittäin toimiva uudistus. Myönnän aluksi suhtautuneeni kriittisesti tuohon Hämeenpuiston-lenkkiin, mutta se on kuin onkin todella sujuva väylä liikennöidä. Ainoastaan pohjoisen suuntaan ajettaessa olevat pysäkit kaipaisivat parannusta: kumpaankin on tällä hetkellä hankalaa ajaa pysäköityjen autojen takia, etenkin kun toisessa niistä pysäkkitolppa on laitettu heti ajoradan reunaan.

Lisäksi ruuhkien ulkopuolella tuo Sammonkatu on vähintäänkin yhtä nopea kuin Iidesranta: Hervannan päätteeltä torille on mennyt aikaa n. 25 minuuttia, mikä ei kauaksi heitä Iidesrannan vastaavasta 30:n ajoajasta.

26 on myös linjana erittäin onnistunut.

----------


## Eppu

> Uudelle kolmoselle on laitettu 5 min ruuhkavälit Etelä-Hervannasta mutta ei Lentävänniemestä. Itsekin pidän tätä parempana kuin koko linjalle 7,5 minuutin väliä. Etelä-Hervannan pää on kokemukseni (ja sitä on kolmosen molemmista päistä) kyllä kuormitetumpi kuin Lentävänniemen.


Onhan tämä totta toki. Mutta mikäli talvella vuorot myöhästelevät, ei tällaisista lisävuoroista ole vuorovälin suhteen paljonkaan hyötyä. Käytännössä sitä sitten ajellaan tuplalähtöjä mikäli lisävuoroa edeltävä vuoro on vähänkin myöhässä.

Ja toisaalta eipä mene kauaakaan kunnes linjan länsipäässäkin ollaan tukalassa tilanteessa kun alueelle muuttaa koko ajan lisää potentiaalisia asiakkaita. Viime talvikin oli ruuhka-ajan osalta jo aika kuormitettu, mutta etenkin sen takia kun ajoaika ei riittänyt ja myöhästymiset olivat varsin tavanomainen ilmiö. Jos voisi jotain tehdä, niin Y35:n voisi iltapäivän osalta hyvin uhrata pois, ja kolmoselle sitävastoin enemmän vuoroja myös länteen päin. Tuo Y-vuoro kun vaikuttaa olevan tarpeellinen vain aamuruuhkassa, iltapäivällä kulkijoita on ollut usein vain kourallinen per lähtö.

Linjan 28 isommat autot ei varsinaisesti tuo kovin suurta helpotusta asiaan, kun keskustaan menevät tuskin sitä kovin mielellään valitsevat kun reittiä on kerran kohtuuttomasti hidastettu sitten seiskalinjan.

----------


## Multsun poika

Jos tuo Y35 auto vapautuu (tarpeettomana), laittaisin sen kyllä mielummin linjalle 4 kuin 3 länsipäähän. Lentävänniemessä on joillakin vuoroilla ahdasta, mutta pahempiakin kuormia kaupungissa esiintyy.

Jolilla on varmaan tilastotietoa tästä. Yleensä itse käytetty linja tuntuu tukkoiselta, kunnes tutustuu muiden alueiden tilanteeseen.

Saatan itsekin sortua tähän.

Niemenrantaan toki tulee taloja, mutta niin myös (ja enemmänkin) entiseen Postipankin kirjauskeskuksen alueelle Hervantaan.

Yhdellä ruuhka-autolla helpotettaisiin linja 4:ää aika paljon. Jos ajoajat halutaan pitää nykyisenä, linjalla päästäisiin eroon 12 minuutin vuorovälistä (ainoa laatuaan!) ja päästäisiin 10 minuutin rakoon.

Jos taas ylimääräisellä autolla halutaan väljentää kierrosaikoja, yhdellä ne löysenisivät 60 minuutista 72 minuuttiin. Ruuhkassa tuo jo riittäisi aika kivasti. Muuna aikana ajettaisiin 3 autolla ja 60 min kierroksella.

----------


## Elias

> Jolilla on varmaan tilastotietoa tästä. Yleensä itse käytetty linja tuntuu tukkoiselta, kunnes tutustuu muiden alueiden tilanteeseen.


Täältä löytyy Excel-dokumentti, josta näkee pysäkkien ja linjojen nousut.

http://data.itsfactory.fi/files/

----------


## tkp

> Paunu käytti aivan käsittämättömiä lyhenneyhdistelmiä. Lisäksi JOLI tarjoaa linjakartat pysäkeillä (siis Tampereen puolella) ja netissä. Yleisesti ottaen on varmasti helpompaa muistaa linjanumeron kuin reittivariaatiovaihtoehtonumero23Ö-5X:n reitti.


Itse muutin Nokialle 2007 ja arviolta kahdessa viikossa opin aikataulukirjasta katsomaan mistä eri reitit menee. Nokian puolella Joli ei tarjoa edes aikatauluja pysäkeille, joten pysäkillä bussia odottavalle Tampereen puolen pysäkeillä olevista linjakartoista onkin suuri hyöty?

----------


## killerpop

> Tässä tuli aamulla puhetta Killerpopin kanssa että Satakunnan Liikenne vie Tampere-Huittinen-Turku pikavuoroillaan 4,7 hinnalla Tampereelta Pirkkalaistien pikavuoropysäkille, eli käytännössä Nokian keskustaan. Satlin kannattaisikin mainostaa vuorojaan "Halvempi yhteys suoraan Nokian keskustaan".


Joo, tarkistin vielä tuon asian laidan niin Nokian kirkolle ja Pirkkalaistielle tuolla hintaa. Koskenmäkeen (Emäkoskentien Orelinkadun pysäkit) kyllä hinta pompsahtaa jo sitten pikalisälliseksi eli sinne 8 euron paikkeille. Mutta ompahan palvelua useampana tuntina ja vielä yleensä myös juhannus ja joulupäivisin. http://www.satakunnanliikenne.fi/aja...apyhaeliikenne

Tampereen kaupunkiseudun seutulippu [ladattuna Matkahuollon korttipohjalle (etä- tai kontaktikortti)] ja 16km sarjakortti kelpaa siinä missä käteinen ja pankkikortillakin pystyy vieläkin maksamaan matkansa  ja korttien lisälatauskin hoituu autossa.

----------


## ultrix

> Kuka täälä hurrasi niitä jolin linjakarttoja pysäkkitietoineen päivineen? Ne on muuten ihan jumalainen keksintö, mutta eivät tunne reittivariaatioita. Pirkkalan perusreitti näyttäisi olevan lentokentälle menevä, vaikka käsittääkseni useimmat vuorot menevät vaitin reittiä.


En edes muistanut sen eLinjakartan olemassaoloa, kun olen aina turvautunut tähän: http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med...akartta_s2.pdf  :Very Happy: 




> Mitä tulee aikataulujen selkeyteen, osasin jo 10-vuotiaana lukea paunun aikatauluja. Ei ne ole mitään rakettitiedettä.


Onnitteluni. Lienet keskivertoa lahjakkaampi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä.  :Wink: 




> Jolin aikataulut ovat omalla tavallaan sekavampia.


Millä tavalla sekavampia? 




> Enää tosin ei ole kehon lenkillä sitä riskiä, että matkustaja seisoo väärällä puolella tietä omaa hölmöyttään.


Omaa hölmöyttään, vaiko sittenkin johtuen matkustajainformaation puutteellisuudesta?




> Itse muutin Nokialle 2007 ja arviolta kahdessa viikossa opin aikataulukirjasta katsomaan mistä eri reitit menee.


Mulla meni maksimissaan noin varttitunti hahmottaa, miten 70, 71 ja 73 toimii.




> Nokian puolella Joli ei tarjoa edes aikatauluja pysäkeille, joten pysäkillä bussia odottavalle Tampereen puolen pysäkeillä olevista linjakartoista onkin suuri hyöty?


Tampereen pysäkkien linjakartoista ei ole Nokialla mitään hyötyä, koska linjakartoista ei edes näe Nokiaa. Paperinen tai PDF-muotoinen linjakartta on asia erikseen, samoin mobiilisovellukset. Olisi kyllä vähintäänkin perusteltua, että kehyskuntiin ne kartat tuotaisiin pysäkeille.

----------


## tkp

Nokialaiset pääsee kertomaan mielipiteitään uudistuksesta http://www.nokianuutiset.fi/Ajankoht...istuksiin.html

----------


## Rester

Kertokaa oikeasti, että multa jää jotain huomaamatta, mutta: onko oikeasti niin, ettei talvikaudella pääse millään bussilla arkipäivisin Multisillan suuntaan (perjantai poislukien) klo 23:10 jälkeen? Samoin keskustaan on turha yrittää kovin paljoa ennen yhdeksää sunnuntaiaamuna, jossei ole seiskaksi tähtäämässä johonkin. Taitaa autoilu lisääntyä sielläkin suunnalla. Kulkijaa kyllä 26:lla ainakin edellisvuosina on ollut tuolla 0:10 lähdöllä, joka nyt ajetaan vain perjantaisin.

Jos karsitaan, niin miksi näin järjettömistä paikoista?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:34 ----------

Kertokaa oikeasti, että multa jää jotain huomaamatta, mutta: onko oikeasti niin, ettei talvikaudella pääse millään bussilla arkipäivisin Multisillan suuntaan (perjantai poislukien) klo 23:10 jälkeen? Samoin keskustaan on turha yrittää kovin paljoa ennen yhdeksää sunnuntaiaamuna, jossei ole seiskaksi tähtäämässä johonkin. Taitaa autoilu lisääntyä sielläkin suunnalla. Kulkijaa kyllä 26:lla ainakin edellisvuosina on ollut tuolla 0:10 lähdöllä, joka nyt ajetaan vain perjantaisin.

Jos karsitaan, niin miksi näin järjettömistä paikoista?

----------


## Elias

Kun JOLIa ei kiinnosta, Liikennöitsijän pitää itse tiedottaakin: http://www.lansilinjat.fi/uutiset.html?47

----------


## Rester

Ksi sinne kohta joku oman tuotannon auto pistetään paikkaamaan noita, ei kai nyt sitä voi tuolta kilpailuksen voittajalta ottaa, sehän saisi kilpailutetun liikenteen näyttämään kalliilta...  :Wink:

----------


## J_J

Kuten jo aiemmin yritin kertoa: Kaikesta päätellen ko. instanssissa (Tampereen Joukkoliikenne) omien virheiden tunnustaminen ja sinetöidystä "kammiosta" ulos tuleminen ei kuulu valittavissa olevien toimintamallien joukkoon.

Edellisessä vastauksessani oli käyttäjän kuukanko mielestä tarpeettoman voimakasta kielenkäyttöä, jonka vuoksi viesti poistettiin. Katsotaan, josko tämä kelpaisi kukkahattumoderaattorille?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:15 ----------




> Ksi sinne kohta joku oman tuotannon auto pistetään paikkaamaan noita, ei kai nyt sitä voi tuolta kilpailuksen voittajalta ottaa, sehän saisi kilpailutetun liikenteen näyttämään kalliilta...


Se oma tuotantohan ei maksa "mitään", ja kaikesta päätellen omalla tuottajalla on reservissä "sopivia" elämänsä ehtoossa olevia autoja ja kuljettajia joutilaana...

----------


## Jufo

Linja 79 on saanut arki-ja lauantai-iltoihin vuoroparin Linnavuoreen/Linnavuoresta  :Smile:  Tästä ei Joli ole vaivautunut ilmoittamaan Korjauksia aikataulukirjaan -osiossa, vaikka aikataulukirja sisältää myös linjan 79 aikataulut.

Päivitetty aikataulu:
http://files.kotisivukone.com/lansil...i_korjattu.pdf

----------


## lunastaja

Eilen iltapäivän ruuhkassa Nuolialantiellä Pirkkalan suuntaan neljän bussin karavaani 11, 1, 1, 65. Eihän tuossa tietenkään mitään järkeä ole.

----------


## J_J

> Eilen iltapäivän ruuhkassa Nuolialantiellä Pirkkalan suuntaan neljän bussin karavaani 11, 1, 1, 65. Eihän tuossa tietenkään mitään järkeä ole.


Arvatenkin seuraavan 15 minuuttia olikin "tyhjä arpa" odottamassa ko. suuntaan? Tuntuu, että tämä uusi, tiheän liikennöinnin "runkolinja 1" ei oikein toimi. Aikataulun lisäksi ongelmaa pahentaa mielestäni se, että linjalla liikennöidään sekä "hitailla" uusilla Volvoilla ja VDL:llä, että "ripeillä" vanhemmilla Volvoilla. Mikäli vanhemmilla autoilla ajettaessa haluaa, saanee edellisen uudella autolla ajettavan vuoron kiinni suhteellisen helposti.

----------


## tkp

Autot ei pysy aikataulussa ja ahdasta on http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...ikennetta.html

----------


## jopperi

Nyt on sitten aikatauluja ja reittejä muutettu http://www.tampere.fi/tampereinfo/vi...gKRc3awrc.html

----------


## anttipng

> Lisäksi Suupantorin ja keskussairaalan välille lisätään kalustoa ruuhka-aikaan.


Onkohan tämä TKLn kalustoa vai hankitaanko Paunulta?

----------


## killerpop

> Onkohan tämä TKLn kalustoa vai hankitaanko Paunulta?


Kyllä Paunulta ainakin jotain hankitaan. Autot #52 ja #97 lienevät parhaillaan ankeutuksessa (maalaus) ja mm #51, #53 ja #61 on hiljattain ankeutettu uusiin väreihin.

Mutta mitä käytännössä tarkoittaa sitten Taysin ja Suupan välinen liikenne, itse ainakin toivoisin, että länteen ajettaessa vuorot alottaisivat jo Hoitokodin pysäkiltä.

----------


## anttipng

> Mutta mitä käytännössä tarkoittaa sitten Taysin ja Suupan välinen liikenne, itse ainakin toivoisin, että länteen ajettaessa vuorot alottaisivat jo Hoitokodin pysäkiltä.


TAYSin pihassa lienee kuitenkin helpompi pyöräyttää auto (ei katonkautta) ympäri.

----------


## Precise

En usko, että kahdella peräkkäin ajavalla autolla saadaan paljoa aikaan. Tärkeintä olisi saada vuorovälit tasattua ja käyttää isompaa kalustoa nykyisillä vuoroilla (telit pätkien tilalle Le-vuoroilla). Tupla-autot eivät ratkaise mitään blokatessaan toisiaan Härmälän pysäkeillä, joilla autot eivät pääse toistensa ohi.

Puolet ykkösen autoista on ruuhka-aikaan ilman liikennevaloetuuksia ja toinen puoli saa jatkuvasti vihreää aaltoa. Ainakaan #146 ja #149 -autoissa laitteet eivät toimi vieläkään, vaikka autot ovat olleet Tampereella toukokuusta lähtien - aikaa on siis ollut, joten kenen vika tämä on?

Eli oma korjauslistani linjan päivittäisenä käyttäjänä:
1. Lissu toimintaan autoissa ja vauhdilla, pitäisi olla itsestäänselvyys.
2. Ruuhka-ajan lisävuoroille pidempää kalustoa - ei lisäautoja, jotka eivät pääse toistensa ohi.
3. Koskipuistoon idän suuntaan vain yksi pysäkki. Nykyinen ratkaisu ei vain kerta kaikkiaan toimi, jos matka-aika Koskipuisto G:ltä rautatieasemalle on 5 minuuttia (ilman ajantasausta).
4. Joukkoliikennekaistat Hatanpään valtatielle
5. Teiskontien joukkoliikennekaista toteutettava

----------


## Rebiaf

> En usko, että kahdella peräkkäin ajavalla autolla saadaan paljoa aikaan. Tärkeintä olisi saada vuorovälit tasattua ja käyttää isompaa kalustoa nykyisillä vuoroilla (telit pätkien tilalle Le-vuoroilla). Tupla-autot eivät ratkaise mitään blokatessaan toisiaan Härmälän pysäkeillä, joilla autot eivät pääse toistensa ohi.
> 
> Puolet ykkösen autoista on ruuhka-aikaan ilman liikennevaloetuuksia ja toinen puoli saa jatkuvasti vihreää aaltoa. Ainakaan #146 ja #149 -autoissa laitteet eivät toimi vieläkään, vaikka autot ovat olleet Tampereella toukokuusta lähtien - aikaa on siis ollut, joten kenen vika tämä on?
> 
> 1. Lissu toimintaan autoissa ja vauhdilla, pitäisi olla itsestäänselvyys.
> 2. Ruuhka-ajan lisävuoroille pidempää kalustoa - ei lisäautoja, jotka eivät pääse toistensa ohi.
> 3. Koskipuistoon idän suuntaan vain yksi pysäkki. Nykyinen ratkaisu ei vain kerta kaikkiaan toimi, jos matka-aika Koskipuisto G:ltä rautatieasemalle on 5 minuuttia (ilman ajantasausta).


Onko vika tosiaan liian pienissä autoissa? En usko. Ainakaan linjan 9 ruuhkassa pari pätkää välissä ei haittaa mitään. Mistä niitä telejä saisi ilmaiseksi lisää. Vieläkö Volvolla on Namibian ex jokereita, yhtä sellaista kohden pitäisi olla kaksi vara-autoa. Vai onko tilaajan tuotontayksiköllä liikaa vapaita telejä ruuhka-aikaan.
Autot tuli kaupunkiin toukokuussa, mutta arvaa milloin tilaaja toimitti laitteet? Oikein asennettuna ja käytettynäkään ne ei aina toimi. Härmälässä tosiaan ei pysty enää ohittamaan yhtä helposti kuin ennen, mutta käsittääkseni ohittaminen on kiellettyä. Mikä poru siitä syntyisikään jos vaittiin menevä ohittaa pysäkillä olevan kyöstin auton ja vaittiin menijä joutuu odottamaan seuraavaa.
Koskipuistoon riittäisi vain yksi pysäkki idän suuntaan. Välillä huvittaa kun matkustajat jaksaa odottaa viisikin minuuttia hatanpään valtatien puolella päästäkseen 30m päähän seuraavalle.

----------


## Precise

> Onko vika tosiaan liian pienissä autoissa? En usko. Ainakaan linjan 9 ruuhkassa pari pätkää välissä ei haittaa mitään. Mistä niitä telejä saisi ilmaiseksi lisää. Vieläkö Volvolla on Namibian ex jokereita, yhtä sellaista kohden pitäisi olla kaksi vara-autoa. Vai onko tilaajan tuotontayksiköllä liikaa vapaita telejä ruuhka-aikaan.
> Autot tuli kaupunkiin toukokuussa, mutta arvaa milloin tilaaja toimitti laitteet? Oikein asennettuna ja käytettynäkään ne ei aina toimi. Härmälässä tosiaan ei pysty enää ohittamaan yhtä helposti kuin ennen, mutta käsittääkseni ohittaminen on kiellettyä. Mikä poru siitä syntyisikään jos vaittiin menevä ohittaa pysäkillä olevan kyöstin auton ja vaittiin menijä joutuu odottamaan seuraavaa.


Olen osunut pariin täpötäyteen Le-vuoroon, joilla on lyhyttä kalustoa. Toki ne ajelevat sitten toiseen suuntaan tyhjinä. Itse olen sitä mieltä, että ykkösellä ei ole kapasiteettiongelmaa - mutta jos JOLIn mielestä on, tupla-autot ovat väärä ratkaisu sen korjaamiseen.

----------


## anttipng

Vaikea uskoa, että kaupungilta heruisi rahaa Hatanpään joukkoliikennekaistoihin kovinkaan nopealla tahdilla.

----------


## killerpop

> TAYSin pihassa lienee kuitenkin helpompi pyöräyttää auto (ei katonkautta) ympäri.


Niin no, autoissa kun tuo ratti on vakiovarusteena, niin kääntäminen ei pitäisi olla ongelma muuallakaan. Jos auto lähtisi Taysin pihasta, jäisi palvelutta kuitenkin pysäkki 5007 TAYS, jonne on sekä asiakkaat että työntekijät opetettu kulkemaan jo vuosikaudet. Tuostahan se asiakasruuhka tulee.



> Härmälässä tosiaan ei pysty enää ohittamaan yhtä helposti kuin ennen, mutta käsittääkseni ohittaminen on kiellettyä. Mikä poru siitä syntyisikään jos vaittiin menevä ohittaa pysäkillä olevan kyöstin auton ja vaittiin menijä joutuu odottamaan seuraavaa.


Noh, TamperePirkkala suunnassa tämä on kyllä aivan teoreettinen ongelma, käytännössä tällaista ei ole. Härmälä on hyvin pitkälti poisjääntialuetta ja jos joku olisi menossa Suuppaa pidemmälle, se varmasti myös viittoisi täsmäkohteeseen menevän vuoron pysähtymään ko pysäkille.

Edellinen konkretisoituu esim Pyynikintorin pysäkillä, jossa voi olla pahimmillaan neljäkin bussia tulossa samalla minuutilla suuntana länteen. Kyllä sieltä asiakas poimii juuri sen omansa ja jos ei räpylä vilahda niin totta kai ohitetaan toinen auto. Joskin tuo Pyynikintori 28 on jo kapasiteettinsa äärirajoilla ja suurin ongelma on siinä, että etummaisin auto pysäytetään poimimaan asiakkaat keskeltä katosta, eikä vaikka 810 metriä kauempaa. Seuraavalle autolle osuukin kohdalle jo tärkeä (näköeste) liikenneopasteen tolppa, joka kertoo vain ja ainoastaan bussikaistasta ja perä onkin jo suojatiellä.

----------


## Precise

> Vaikea uskoa, että kaupungilta heruisi rahaa Hatanpään joukkoliikennekaistoihin kovinkaan nopealla tahdilla.


Taloustilanne on kieltämättä tiukka. Se on kuitenkin kirjattu hankeohjelmaan ja hankkeen kokoluokka on pienimmästä päästä: jos muuta ei haluta tehdä, tarvitaan vain opastemuutokset, uudet opastelineet risteyksiin ja ajoratamaalausmuutoksia.

----------


## tkp

> Mutta mitä käytännössä tarkoittaa sitten Taysin ja Suupan välinen liikenne, itse ainakin toivoisin, että länteen ajettaessa vuorot alottaisivat jo Hoitokodin pysäkiltä.


Ilmeisesti lisävuoroja tulee vain aamuruuhkaan Suuppa-Tays suuntaan. Itse olisin kyllä laittanut lisävuorot aloittamaan Härmälästä, kaupungin rajalta. Ongelmahan taitaa olla että Härmälästä ei mahdu enää kyytiin. Pirkkalan puolella varmaan riittäisi nykyinen kapasiteetti.

----------


## lunastaja

> Ilmeisesti lisävuoroja tulee vain aamuruuhkaan Suuppa-Tays suuntaan. Itse olisin kyllä laittanut lisävuorot aloittamaan Härmälästä, kaupungin rajalta. Ongelmahan taitaa olla että Härmälästä ei mahdu enää kyytiin. Pirkkalan puolella varmaan riittäisi nykyinen kapasiteetti.


Lisävuorot olisi todellakin pitänyt laittaa liikkeelle Härmälästä Valmetinkadun päästä. Lisäkapasiteetti Pirkkalassa on täysin tarpeetonta. Muutoinkin rakenteilla oleva Härmälänranta ja viereinen Pirkkalan kunnan valituksen (!) takia jäissä oleva Cargotecin alueen rakentuminen kaipaavat parempaa joukkoliikennettä mitä Nuolialantie voi koskaan tarjota.

----------


## anttipng

> ... Pirkkalan kunnan valituksen (!) takia jäissä oleva Cargotecin alueen rakentuminen ...


Mistä olet lukenut /kuullut tällaisesta valituksesta?'

EDIT: Löysin lähteen.

----------


## Jufo

> Ilmeisesti lisävuoroja tulee vain aamuruuhkaan Suuppa-Tays suuntaan. Itse olisin kyllä laittanut lisävuorot aloittamaan Härmälästä, kaupungin rajalta. Ongelmahan taitaa olla että Härmälästä ei mahdu enää kyytiin. Pirkkalan puolella varmaan riittäisi nykyinen kapasiteetti.


Miksei Kurikasta? Sinne olisi ruuhka-aikaan hyvä saada jotain suoria vuoria keskustaan ja nykyinen 65+vaihto ei ole houkutteleva.

Tai sitten niin, että joka toinen nykyisistä Kyösti-Leinola-vuoroista olisi Kurikka-Leinola käymättä Suupantroilla.

----------


## Precise

> Miksei Kurikasta? Sinne olisi ruuhka-aikaan hyvä saada jotain suoria vuoria keskustaan ja nykyinen 65+vaihto ei ole houkutteleva.
> 
> Tai sitten niin, että joka toinen nykyisistä Kyösti-Leinola-vuoroista olisi Kurikka-Leinola käymättä Suupantroilla.


Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että Kurikan liikenne on aika huonoa asutukseen nähden, kuitenkin tiheää omakoti- ja rivariasutusta ja ei minkäännäköistä suoraa yhteyttä Tampereen keskustaan. En kuitenkaan lähtisi rikkomaan ykkösen laatukäytävää Suupantorilta Tampereelle, vaan ennemminkin sitten ohjaisin puolet 1K-vuoroista ensin Suupantorille ja sitten siitä Kurikkaan. Matka-aika Suupantorin kierroksella kasvaa kurikkalaiselle enintään viitisen minuuttia (JOLI on nyt varannut kuusi minuuttia, joka tuntuu ylimitoitetulta).

Kurikkaan luvattiin yhdessä vaiheessa samaa palvelutasoa kuin Pereelle, mutta eipä sitä sitten tullut, kun yksi linja hävisi lopullisesta linjastosta kokonaan (tämä toteutettiin harhauttamalla asiakkaita, kun 16 muutettiin ykköseksi ja samalla Pereelle alun perin vedetty ykkönen hävisi kartalta). Kun Linnakalliontie valmistuu vuonna 2016, on selvää, että Kurikkaan tarvitaan oma bussilinja, joka voisi samalla korvata 1K:n.

----------


## Rester

Lupailuista huolimatta Linnainmaalla ajetaan kahden bussin letkoissa koko sunnuntaipäivän kaupungin suuntaan, takaisin tullessakaan ei puhuta kovin monen minuutin eroista käytännössä. Ainoa päivä, jolloin tasainen vuoroväli olisi ollut mahdollinen toteuttaa, muutetaan peräkkäinajamiseksi. Vuoroväli käytännössä puolittui viime talvesta, vaikka hintalappu ei sitä tehnytkään. Tämä on ilmeisesti Jolin käsitys matkustajamäärien lisäämisestä?

Näyttäisi, että lännen päässä 8 ja 17 menevät tasavälein, eli 17:n aikataulua mentiin muuttamaan sen sijaan, että kasilla olisi saatu molemmat suunnat kerralla kuntoon.

Kyseinen kuvakaappaus on idän suunnan ensimmäiseltä yhteiseltä pysäkiltä, Leinolan koulu (4573).



Armeijatermiä käyttäkseni: Ei näin, ei todellakaan näin.

----------


## Multsun poika

Onko kellään tietoa, minä kellonlyömillä noita luvattuja lisävuoroja lähtee aamuruuhkassa Suupantorilta keskussairaalalle.

Netin aikatauluissa noita lisälähtöjä ei ole ainakaan vielä merkitty.

Ja oliko niin, että linjalle 28 tuli lisäauto 7.20 lähtöön.

Entä muita parannuksia?

----------


## tkp

> Onko kellään tietoa, minä kellonlyömillä noita luvattuja lisävuoroja lähtee aamuruuhkassa Suupantorilta keskussairaalalle.


Muistaakseni 7.13 ja 7.28.

----------


## Multsun poika

Eli 7.13 ja 7.28 ajetaan tuplalähtöinä.

Onko tuo 7.20 vähemmän kuormitettu kun siinä pärjätään yhdellä autolla?

----------


## Heikki K

Tänään aamulla yhdeksän maissa tuli Hervannan valtaväylällä vastaan oranssi (osuuspankin mainoksilla siis) bussi, jonka linjakilvessä luki "85R Tampere -TAYS - Hermia". Mikä se tällainen vuoro on, kun ei sitä ole aikatauluissa?

----------


## anttipng

> Tänään aamulla yhdeksän maissa tuli Hervannan valtaväylällä vastaan oranssi (osuuspankin mainoksilla siis) bussi, jonka linjakilvessä luki "85R Tampere -TAYS - Hermia". Mikä se tällainen vuoro on, kun ei sitä ole aikatauluissa?


Löytyy täältä. Kolme vuoroa arkisin. Aikataulussa tosin tunnuksella Y. Y kirjain löytyy TAYSin pysäkin kellonajan vierestä.

----------


## Heikki K

> Löytyy täältä. Kolme vuoroa arkisin. Aikataulussa tosin tunnuksella Y. Y kirjain löytyy TAYSin pysäkin kellonajan vierestä.


Onhan se siellä, kun osaa lukea tarkkaan. Vanha kunnon maaseutuaikataulujen ei-tehdä-liian-helpoksi-formaatti näköjään elää ja voi hyvin, uudistuksesta huolimatta.

----------


## Precise

Kaverini kertoi lukeneensa jostain että matkustajamäärät Pirkkalassa ovat nousseet 38 %. Silmämääräisesti voin kyllä sanoa että määrät ovat nimenomaan ykkösellä kasvaneet ja paljon. Myös 11 ja 26 tuntuvat vetävän porukkaa. Sen sijaan 14 kulkee usein yllättävän tyhjänä. Onko alustavaa matkustajamäärien muutosdataa tiedossa?

Täälläkin on puhuttu ykkösen "ruuhkaisuudesta", eli vaikka väkeä riittääkin niin oman kokemuksen mukaan istumapaikan kyllä yleensä saa Pirkkalan puolelta, mutta seisomapaikat loppuvatkin jo nopeasti Härmälän jälkeen. Näin siis aamun ruuhkatunneilla. Tänään ykkösessä eräs nainen takanani valitteli puhelimeen, kuinka jäi ulos bussista kun ei enää kerta kaikkiaan mahtunut kyytiin. Tuli kyytiin Härmälästä, eli ilmeisesti joillekin vuoroille sitä piikkiä tulee.

Käytännössä ykkösen 7min vuoroväli ontuu ja peräkkäinajoa tulee + muita runkolinjojen ongelmia. Samaa on kyllä ainakin kolmosella, ja toivoisin että tähän otettaisiin mallia vaikka Helsingin 550-linjan ratkaisuista.

----------


## jtm

> Käytännössä ykkösen 7min vuoroväli ontuu ja peräkkäinajoa tulee + muita runkolinjojen ongelmia. Samaa on kyllä ainakin kolmosella, ja toivoisin että tähän otettaisiin mallia vaikka Helsingin 550-linjan ratkaisuista.


Kyllä siellä linjalla 550 tulee kanssa peräkkäin ajo. Esim maanantaina Iltapäivästä Vartiokylän kohdalla Itäkeskusta kohti meni 4kpl linjan 550 autoja!  :Very Happy:

----------


## anttipng

> Onhan se siellä, kun osaa lukea tarkkaan. Vanha kunnon maaseutuaikataulujen ei-tehdä-liian-helpoksi-formaatti näköjään elää ja voi hyvin, uudistuksesta huolimatta.


Se, että mitä reittiä Hervantaan mennään ja missä siellä pyshdytään ei toki kuitenkaan kerrota. Ainakaan tässä samassa PDF dokumentissa.

----------


## tkp

Nokialla tyytymättömyys nykyisiin linjoihin jatkuu http://www.nokianuutiset.fi/Uutiset/...n+motissa.html

----------


## ultrix

Ai että Alhoniitty motissa. 1,3 km pyörämatka Nokian asemalle tai 500 m Taka-Lauttalankadun varteen. No, makuasioita nämä

----------


## tkp

> Ai että Alhoniitty motissa. 1,3 km pyörämatka Nokian asemalle tai 500 m Taka-Lauttalankadun varteen. No, makuasioita nämä


Tätähän se Jolikin on omilla Facebook-sivuillaan ohjeistanut. Että pyörä alle kun bussiliikenne ei enää palvele.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ai että Alhoniitty motissa. 1,3 km pyörämatka Nokian asemalle tai 500 m Taka-Lauttalankadun varteen. No, makuasioita nämä


Samaa hieman yli kilometrin matkaa kuin mitä Järvensivuntietä olisi ollut (ja on) matkaa vaihtoehtoisiin kulkupisteisiin jos Järvensivun linja olisi lopetettu. Jostain syystä _joku_ vastusti kovasti tätä lopetusta ja muistaakseni suurinpiirtein edellämainituilla kasvavilla siirtymisillä. Yleensä ihminen vähättelee muiden kokemaa harmia ja haittaa ja ylikorostaa itselle kohdistuvaa harmia ja haittaa.

----------


## jopperi

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...29.9.2014.html

----------


## Precise

Täälläkin puhuttiin ns joustavista vyöhykerajoista. Lissun pysäkkikartan perusteella tällaiset olisi luotu ainakin Pitkäniemeen ja Vatialaan. Eipä ole paljoa meteliä ollut?




> http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...29.9.2014.html


Hyviä pysäkkiuudistuksia. Olisin lisäksi siirtänyt Koskipuisto A:lta (0501) linjat 2 ja 9 pysäkille Koskipuisto B (0503). Isommalle muutokselle ensi kesäkauden alussa olisi sitten aihetta ainakin Koskipuiston Hatanpään valtatien pysäkkien kanssa, Tuulensuulla ja Keskustorin etelälaidalla.

----------


## Rester

> Täälläkin puhuttiin ns joustavista vyöhykerajoista. Lissun pysäkkikartan perusteella tällaiset olisi luotu ainakin Pitkäniemeen ja Vatialaan. Eipä ole paljoa meteliä ollut?


Jälleen kerran on niin joustavia, ettei niistä ole meille kuljettajillekaan puhuttu mitään.  :Wink:  Enkä missään Lissun kartoissa näe mitään viittausta noihin joustaviin vyöhykerajoihin. Niin kauan kun asiasta ei ole mitään faktaa missään virallisissa asiakirjoissa, nämä ovat ainakin itselleni pelkkiä huhupuheita.

----------


## Precise

> Jälleen kerran on niin joustavia, ettei niistä ole meille kuljettajillekaan puhuttu mitään.  Enkä missään Lissun kartoissa näe mitään viittausta noihin joustaviin vyöhykerajoihin. Niin kauan kun asiasta ei ole mitään faktaa missään virallisissa asiakirjoissa, nämä ovat ainakin itselleni pelkkiä huhupuheita.


Niin, käytännössähän sen saa näkyviin avaamalla Lissun ja laittamalla pysäkit näkyviin. Vyöhykerajoilla Pitkäniemessä ja Vatialassa sama pysäkki on merkitty kartalle kahteen kertaan, ykkös- ja kakkosvyöhykkeen pysäkkinä. Sen takia lähinnä kysyinkin, että ei varmaan oo tämäkään päätynyt kuljettajille asti?  :Smile:

----------


## Rester

Kyse on joko järjestelmävirheestä, kun jossain vaiheessa ainakin Lentolan päätepysäkki näkyi tuolla pysäkkilistassa 2-vyöhykkeen pysäkkinä. Tai sitten on kyse jostain kaukaisessa tulevaisuudessa tapahtuvasta muutoksesta, josta kerrotaan aikanaan.

Itse löisin vetoa tuon ensimmäisen vaihtoehdon puolesta. Jolilan pöytäkirjoissakaan ei moisesta ole puhuttu sanallakaan.

----------


## Hatka

> Niin, käytännössähän sen saa näkyviin avaamalla Lissun ja laittamalla pysäkit näkyviin. Vyöhykerajoilla Pitkäniemessä ja Vatialassa sama pysäkki on merkitty kartalle kahteen kertaan, ykkös- ja kakkosvyöhykkeen pysäkkinä. Sen takia lähinnä kysyinkin, että ei varmaan oo tämäkään päätynyt kuljettajille asti?


Ainakin Lentolassa (Vatiala) on käytössä linjalla 1 I-vyöhyke ja linjalla 45 II- vyöhyke. Ts.  Tampereelta Prisman kulmalle pääsee 2,60 :n kertalipulla ja Kangasalta 3,50 :n lipulla, mutta vaihdettaessa TOISEEN LINJAAN tarvitaan 5 :n lippu. Sama pätee Kalkussa linjoilla 71/17.

----------


## Jufo

> Niin, käytännössähän sen saa näkyviin avaamalla Lissun ja laittamalla pysäkit näkyviin. Vyöhykerajoilla Pitkäniemessä ja Vatialassa sama pysäkki on merkitty kartalle kahteen kertaan, ykkös- ja kakkosvyöhykkeen pysäkkinä. Sen takia lähinnä kysyinkin, että ei varmaan oo tämäkään päätynyt kuljettajille asti?


Olen matkustanut Pirkkalasta linjalla 14 pysäkille 8752 Pitkäniemi th (ensimmäinen pysäkki Nokiantien varressa Pitkäniemen jälkeen) ja tämä onnistui I-vyöhykkeen lipulla mutta nyt pysäkki on merkitty sinisellä värillä, joten tarvitseeko tähän matkaan nykyään seutulipun? 




> Ainakin Lentolassa (Vatiala) on käytössä linjalla 1 I-vyöhyke ja linjalla 45 II- vyöhyke. Ts. Tampereelta Prisman kulmalle pääsee 2,60 :n kertalipulla ja Kangasalta 3,50 :n lipulla, mutta vaihdettaessa TOISEEN LINJAAN tarvitaan 5 :n lippu. Sama pätee Kalkussa linjoilla 71/17.


Sanotko, että jos matkustan I-vyöhykkeen lipulla linjalla 17 Kalkun päätteelle, en voi ostaa 3,50 kertalippua linjalle 71 Nokialle vaan minun pitää ostaa seutulippu? Mutta jos kävelen linjan 71 Kalkun päätteelle 3,50 lippu on ok, koska en vaihda toiselle linjalle. Mielestäni sillä ei pitäisi olla merkitystä millä tavoin matkustan Kalkun päätteelle, hinnan Nokialle pitäisi olla sama.

----------


## Hatka

> Sanotko, että jos matkustan I-vyöhykkeen lipulla linjalla 17 Kalkun päätteelle, en voi ostaa 3,50 kertalippua linjalle 71 Nokialle vaan minun pitää ostaa seutulippu? Mutta jos kävelen linjan 71 Kalkun päätteelle 3,50 lippu on ok, koska en vaihda toiselle linjalle. Mielestäni sillä ei pitäisi olla merkitystä millä tavoin matkustan Kalkun päätteelle, hinnan Nokialle pitäisi olla sama.


Voit toki ja pitääkin ostaa 3,50 :n lippu. Mutta ostamalla jo linjalla 17  1-2 vyöhykkeen 5 :n hintaisen lipun pääset tunnin vaihto-oikeudella vaihtamaan linjalle 71.

----------


## Jufo

> Voit toki ja pitääkin ostaa 3,50 :n lippu. Mutta ostamalla jo linjalla 17  1-2 vyöhykkeen 5 :n hintaisen lipun pääset tunnin vaihto-oikeudella vaihtamaan linjalle 71.


Joo toki, mutta ajattelin sellaista tilannetta jossa mulla on esim. I-vyyöhykkeen kuukausilippu ja teen satunnaisen matkan Nokialle niin tulee halvemmaksi matkustaa Kalkun pääteelle kuukausilipulla ja ostaa 3,50 lippu Nokialle. Ymmärsin ekasta viestistäsi että näin ei saisi tehdä?

----------


## J_J

> Joo toki, mutta ajattelin sellaista tilannetta jossa mulla on esim. I-vyyöhykkeen kuukausilippu ja teen satunnaisen matkan Nokialle niin tulee halvemmaksi matkustaa Kalkun pääteelle kuukausilipulla ja ostaa 3,50 lippu Nokialle. Ymmärsin ekasta viestistäsi että näin ei saisi tehdä?


Hetkinen... Onko jossain kerrottu, että "Kalkun" päätteeltä Nokialle (linjalla 71) voisi matkustaa Nokian sisäisellä kertalipulla? Käsittääkseni Kalkun päätepysäkki on Tampereella, ei Nokialla.

Linjan 1 pääte "Vatiala" eli Lentolan Prismalla on rehdisti Kangasalan puolella, jolloin sieltä linjalla 45 Kangasalan suuntaan kuuluukin saada 3,50 hintainen lippu. Itse kyllä myisin Kalkussa Nokian suuntaan viiden euron lipun ilman lisäohjeistusta, ihan "maalaisjärjellä"

----------


## Hatka

> Hetkinen... Onko jossain kerrottu, että "Kalkun" päätteeltä Nokialle (linjalla 71) voisi matkustaa Nokian sisäisellä kertalipulla? Käsittääkseni Kalkun päätepysäkki on Tampereella, ei Nokialla.


Palvelun tuottajan liikennetarkastajalta tänään maanantaina asiaa varmistaessani, hän vastasi ajomestarin kanssa ensin keskusteltuaan: "Kakkosvyöhykettä Nokian suuntaan siis 3,50 ja ykköstä Tampereen suuntaan 2,60." Tämän tiedon sain kesällä myös vanhemmalta kuljettajalta Nokialla. 

Linjalla 17 pitää Kalkussa siis tarkastaa tulevien vaihtokertalipulla matkustavien taksa, että se on 5  eikä 3,50 , elleivät he tee paluumatkaa, jolloin luonnollisesti riittäää 2,60 :n arvoinen lippu, joka on ostettu linjalta 17.

Kyllä näistä "maalaisjärjen" vastaisista käytännöistä pitäisi tiedottaa paremmin, ettei tulisi tilanteita, että taksa asiakkaan mielestä riippuu kuljettajan "pärstästä".  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Rester

Niin kauan kunnes toisin virallista tietä ilmoitetaan, Pitkästäniemestä Nokian keskustaan maksaa ainakin omalta osaltani sen 5 euroa, Pirkkalan ja Tampereen suuntaan 2,60 euroa, koska tämä on edelleenkin ainoa paikka, josta olen tästä kuullut. Rahastus menisi varsin villiksi, jos nettipalstojen kirjoitusten perusteella alettaisiin suorittamaan rahastusta.  :Wink:  

Ei riipu siis kuljettajan pärstästä, vaan siitä, mitä myyntiohjeessa mainitaan sekä muiden asiaan liittyviin dokumentteihin on kirjoitettu.

----------


## ultrix

> Samaa hieman yli kilometrin matkaa kuin mitä Järvensivuntietä olisi ollut (ja on) matkaa vaihtoehtoisiin kulkupisteisiin jos Järvensivun linja olisi lopetettu. Jostain syystä _joku_ vastusti kovasti tätä lopetusta ja muistaakseni suurinpiirtein edellämainituilla kasvavilla siirtymisillä. Yleensä ihminen vähättelee muiden kokemaa harmia ja haittaa ja ylikorostaa itselle kohdistuvaa harmia ja haittaa.


Alhoniityn ja Järvensivun väestöpohjat ovat vähän eri kaliiberia.

----------


## Elias

Näemmä muutettu Nokialla tuo Kappelinmäen pysäkkipari vyöhykkeelle 2. Vielä ainakin kesällä se oli viimeinen pysäkki, jonne pääsi vyöhykkeen 1 lipulla. Muitakin pysäkkejä vaikuttaisi olevan muutettu Pitkäniemessä tuon kartan perusteella.

Jää vaan Kalkussa pois 17:lla tai 29:llä ja kävelee yhden pysäkinvälin Nokialle päin niin pääsee Nokian sisäisellä lipulla. Säästää varsinkin, kun käyttää Tampereen matkakorttia Kalkkuun ja ostaa sitten Nokian sisäisen kertalipun. Sama homma toiminee myös esim. Kangasalla.  :Wink:

----------


## Multsun poika

Järvensivutien (linja 15, johon Admiral viittaa) varsi on pääosin omakotiasutusta. Alueen laitaa kulkee runkolinja 4 Iidesrantaa pitkin ja linjat 9 ja 13 Kalevantietä.

Omin havaintojen mukaan (joita on paljon, käytän linjaa 15 vakituisesti) matkustajia on erittäin vähän. Linjaa on vaikea perustella ainakaan matkustajamäärillä, 4-6 on aika tavallinen lasti.

Ehkä 7.30 ja 8.00 vuoro keräävät hieman enemmän kerrostaloilta matkustajia. Siis sellaisia jotka joutuisivat kävelemään 80 metriä lisää linja 4 pysäkille, jos Järvensivuntien linjaa ei olisi.

Kaikkea voi perustella, että tätä ja tätä tarvitaan. Eikä tuota ja tuota saa lopettaa. Mutta Tampereen talousluvut ovat vaan aika karseat. Eikä joukkoliikenteen subventoiminen ole edes lakisääteinen palvelu.

Mutta jos kaupunki aikoo joukkoliikenteestä säästää, en sorry nimbyilyyn vaan ehdotan oman linjani lopettamista.

----------


## Jufo

Pitkäniemen vyöhykerajoista vielä huomio, että oman tulkintani mukaan *ne eivät ole joustavat* vaan vyöhykerajan paikkaa on vain siirretty Pitkäniemessä linjalla 14. Kuvassa on vyöhykerajat kesällä 2014 ja syksyllä 2014:



Vyöhykeraja on siis siirretty Pitkäniemeen linjan 14 kääntymispaikkaan sairaalan päärakennuksen edessä. Tämä mahdollistaa Pitkäniemestä 1-vyöhykkeen sisäiset matkat Pirkkalaan ja 2-vyöhykkeen sisäiset matkat Nokialle. Linja 29 käyttää samoja pysäkkejä kuin 14 mutta kuuluu kokonaan vyöhykkeeseen 1. Vyöhykerajat eivät siis riipu pelkästään pysäkistä vaan myös pysäkin kautta ajavasta linjasta.

----------


## tkp

> Alhoniityn ja Järvensivun väestöpohjat ovat vähän eri kaliiberia.


Aikalailla tyhjänä 10:iä (aikana jolloin Paunu sitä hoiti) ajettiin. Ruuhka-aikana oli enemmän matkustajia mutta muuten Järvensivulle matkustaneet pystyi laskemaan yhden käden sormilla.

----------


## Eppu

> Järvensivutien (linja 15, johon Admiral viittaa) varsi on pääosin omakotiasutusta. Alueen laitaa kulkee runkolinja 4 Iidesrantaa pitkin ja linjat 9 ja 13 Kalevantietä.
> 
> Omin havaintojen mukaan (joita on paljon, käytän linjaa 15 vakituisesti) matkustajia on erittäin vähän. Linjaa on vaikea perustella ainakaan matkustajamäärillä, 4-6 on aika tavallinen lasti.
> 
> Ehkä 7.30 ja 8.00 vuoro keräävät hieman enemmän kerrostaloilta matkustajia. Siis sellaisia jotka joutuisivat kävelemään 80 metriä lisää linja 4 pysäkille, jos Järvensivuntien linjaa ei olisi.


Kyllähän tuo 15 minun puolesta saa olla olemassa, mutta liikennöintiaikoja vois supistaa. Arkisin kahden auton liikenne ei ole taloudellisesti mitenkään ylivoimaista, sen sijaan iltaliikenne voisi päättyä aiemmin ja viikonloppuja, etenkin sunnuntaita voisi miettiä että onko todella tarpeen kun kuljettajan palkkaaminenkin maksaa pyhinä enemmän. Samoin olen miettinyt että onkohan 9 autoa kolmoslinjalla ihan oikeasti tarpeen pyhinäkin, kun tunti ajoaikaa per sivu vois silloin riittää ihan hyvin. Toki talvikeleillähän asian voi vasta oikeasti todeta...

----------


## ultrix

> Järvensivutien (linja 15, johon Admiral viittaa) varsi on pääosin omakotiasutusta. Alueen laitaa kulkee runkolinja 4 Iidesrantaa pitkin ja linjat 9 ja 13 Kalevantietä.
> 
> Omin havaintojen mukaan (joita on paljon, käytän linjaa 15 vakituisesti) matkustajia on erittäin vähän. Linjaa on vaikea perustella ainakaan matkustajamäärillä, 4-6 on aika tavallinen lasti.
> 
> Ehkä 7.30 ja 8.00 vuoro keräävät hieman enemmän kerrostaloilta matkustajia. Siis sellaisia jotka joutuisivat kävelemään 80 metriä lisää linja 4 pysäkille, jos Järvensivuntien linjaa ei olisi.





> Aikalailla tyhjänä 10:iä (aikana jolloin Paunu sitä hoiti) ajettiin. Ruuhka-aikana oli enemmän matkustajia mutta muuten Järvensivulle matkustaneet pystyi laskemaan yhden käden sormilla.


Omien havaintojeni mukaan (joita myös on paljon, sillä katselen tälläkin hetkellä kasikerroksen ikkunastani Järvensivuntielle ja matkustan toisinaan Järvensivun koulun pysäkille asti hakemaan lastani eskarista) linjan 15 matkustajista itäpäässä suurin osa nousee/jää pois Järvensivuntien kerrostaloilla, eli akselilla SaarioinenSale.

Tämä on erityisesti siinä mielessä mielenkiintoista, että näille ihmisille matka nelosen pysäkille ei ole ylivoimainen. Miksi he sitten kulkevat mieluummin puolen tunnin välein kulkevalla 15:lla kuin vartin välein kulkevalla nelosella olisi tarkemman selvittämisen arvoista. 

Oma hypoteesini ja empiriani on, että suuri osa matkustajista on menossa rautatieasemalle tai sen ympäristöön, johon nelonen on huonompi vaihtoehto. Kuitenkin myös Koskipuistoon ja Keskustorille asti riittää Järvensivuntieltä tulleita matkustajia. Voisikin siis otaksua, että myös radan estevaikutus vaikuttaa etenkin Järvensivuntien länsipäässä, jossa alikulkujen välinen matka on suhteellisen pitkä (450 m). 

Jos rautatieaseman seutu on Järvensivun 15:n tärkein matkakohde, voinee vetää johtopäätökset reitille sopivimmasta kulkumuodosta keskipitkällä aikavälillä  :Wink:

----------


## Multsun poika

Ultrix jättää kommentoimatta olennaisinta: 15 matkustajamäärät ovat ohuet.

Ei ole juurikaan väliä, minne "suurin osa" matkustajista on menossa jos heitä on yhteensä neljä (niinkuin aika tyypillisesti on). Jos katselee linjan ylivoimaisesti vilkkainta pysäkkiä ikkunasta, saa väärän kuva. Bussissa istumalla aukeaa toinen todellisuus.

Missioni ei ole linjan 15 lopettaminen. Joukkoliikenteeseen suunnattujen verorahojen tehokas käyttö sen sijaan on. 15 rahoille löytyisi parempaakin käyttöä.

Väläytät myös lähiliikennejunavaihtoehtoa Järvensivulle. Ainakaan Tampereelta Orivedelle se ei ole realismia.

Tampereella ei ole yhtään asemaa/seisaketta jossa olisi ratahallintokeskuksen (tai mikä Trafi se nykyään onkaan) vaatimaa 10 000 asukasta kävelyetäisyydellä. Janka on hyvä esimerkki huonosta suunnittelusta, matalia, tylsännäköisiä kerrostaloja lähellä rataa mutta pusikkoa Messukylän aseman vieressä, missä rakentaminen pitäisi olla tehokkainta.

Lähiliikenteestä haaveileville suosittelen vierailua vaikkapa Kannelmäen asemalla Helsingissä arkiaamuna klo 7.30-9. Laituri on mustanaan Helsinkiin menijöitä, vaikka juna menee 10 min välein. Ja näitä kannelmäkiä pitää olla monta peräkkäin jotta liikenne on toimivaa.

----------


## Rester

Itse joskus mietin, että linjan 31 pääte voitaisiin länsipäässä siirtää ihan hyvin Pispalanharjulle, nykyisen 15:n päätteelle. Keskustorilta Pyynikintorin suuntaan 31:llä matkustavien määrä on todella vähäinen. Näin Pispalanharjun, jossa kysyntää kuitenkin on hieman enemmän, iltaliikennettä voitaisiin jatkaa arkisin sinne yhdeksään asti, ja Järvensivun liikenteen voisi lopettaa jo muutamaa tuntia aiemmin. Puolen tunnin vuoroväli päiväaikaan ei välttämättä olisi liikaa edes Muotialan suunnalla, 31:n käyttäjämäärä kun on noussut vuosi vuodelta.

Yksi vaihtoehto Järvensivuntielle olisi tietysti jonkun muun linjan "sakkolenkki", mutta ainakin 13:n reitti on jo nykyisellään niin pitkä, ettei se kyllä kaipaa enää yhtään lisää poikkeamia, eikä ysinkään nykyisellä aikataulupohjalla tuo onnistuisi.

Toinen, mikä on tullut mieleen: Linjalta 32 voisi siirtää yhden auton neloselle, jolloin saataisiin jatkettua nykyinen nelosen reitti Hermian päätteelle 32:n reittiä pitkin. Näinollen 32 ja 38 voitaisiin muuttaa tasavuorovälisiksi Kaukajärven ja Hervannan välillä. Ruovedenkadun palvelutaso säilyisi, kun 32 jatkaisi Tieteenkadulta suoraa Opiskelijankadulle ja sieltä kääntyen Ruovedenkadulle nykyiselle reitilleen. Arkipäivisin tämä menisi samalla automäärällä kuin nykyään, iltaan ja viikonloppuihin tarvitsisi yhden auton lisää. Toisena ongelmana 32:n reitistä voisi joutua vetämään vielä lisää mutkia suoriksi, jotta saataisiin se riittäväksi kolmelle autolle.

Hermian päätteelle en tätä uutta 32:ta laittaisi ihan kapasiteettisyistä: 3 linjaa (4, 13, 38) vielä jotenkin menisi.

----------


## Eppu

> Itse joskus mietin, että linjan 31 pääte voitaisiin länsipäässä siirtää ihan hyvin Pispalanharjulle, nykyisen 15:n päätteelle. Keskustorilta Pyynikintorin suuntaan 31:llä matkustavien määrä on todella vähäinen. Näin Pispalanharjun, jossa kysyntää kuitenkin on hieman enemmän, iltaliikennettä voitaisiin jatkaa arkisin sinne yhdeksään asti, ja Järvensivun liikenteen voisi lopettaa jo muutamaa tuntia aiemmin. Puolen tunnin vuoroväli päiväaikaan ei välttämättä olisi liikaa edes Muotialan suunnalla, 31:n käyttäjämäärä kun on noussut vuosi vuodelta.
> 
> Yksi vaihtoehto Järvensivuntielle olisi tietysti jonkun muun linjan "sakkolenkki", mutta ainakin 13:n reitti on jo nykyisellään niin pitkä, ettei se kyllä kaipaa enää yhtään lisää poikkeamia, eikä ysinkään nykyisellä aikataulupohjalla tuo onnistuisi.
> 
> Toinen, mikä on tullut mieleen: Linjalta 32 voisi siirtää yhden auton neloselle, jolloin saataisiin jatkettua nykyinen nelosen reitti Hermian päätteelle 32:n reittiä pitkin. Näinollen 32 ja 38 voitaisiin muuttaa tasavuorovälisiksi Kaukajärven ja Hervannan välillä. Ruovedenkadun palvelutaso säilyisi, kun 32 jatkaisi Tieteenkadulta suoraa Opiskelijankadulle ja sieltä kääntyen Ruovedenkadulle nykyiselle reitilleen. Arkipäivisin tämä menisi samalla automäärällä kuin nykyään, iltaan ja viikonloppuihin tarvitsisi yhden auton lisää. Toisena ongelmana 32:n reitistä voisi joutua vetämään vielä lisää mutkia suoriksi, jotta saataisiin se riittäväksi kolmelle autolle.
> 
> Hermian päätteelle en tätä uutta 32:ta laittaisi ihan kapasiteettisyistä: 3 linjaa (4, 13, 38) vielä jotenkin menisi.


Jaa, taitaa kuitenkin olla hankalampi homma tuo 31:n jatkaminen Pispalanharjulle. Kun tunnin kierrosaika ei taitaisi riittää oikein millään ja 90 minuutin kiepeillä olisi taasen runsaasti löysää. Eli aikataulutus kävisi vallan hankalaksi. Mun puolesta 15 vois olla näin kun se nyt on, tosin ilta- ja vkloppuliikenteestä vois vieläkin karsia.

Noista poikittaislinjoista sanoisin, että miksei tuota 38:a vois yhdistää siten, että se jatkaisi vaikka tunnin välein hatanpään sairaalalle? Silloinhan 32 vois kääntää Pirkkalaan ja 65 pois kokonaan. Hervannan ja Atalan välillä sitten pyörisi ruuhka-aikaan vielä toinen auto puolen tunnin vuorovälin saavuttamiseksi. Samalla sekä 32 että 38 kulkis samaa reittiä Hervannassa, vaikkakin molemmat joutuis kiertämään Itä-Hervannan kautta. Vaan eipä tuo haitanne, kun reitti on melko nopea kuitenkin eikä siellä tarvitse kovin paljoa pysähdellä.

Itseäni ihmetyttää edelleen kolmoslinja. Lie montakohan autoa siellä pyörii arkiruuhkassa, kun vuoroväli jopa 5min. Pohdin, että hommasta tulisi tehokkaampaa, mikäli Arkkitehdinkadulle saataisin kääntöpaikka ja päätepysäkki olisi siellä. Silloin tämä 10 minuutin vuoroväli ei kaiketi tarvitsisi mitään lisäpotkua. Etelä-Hervannasta sitten oma nopeampi linja keskustaan suoraan Insinöörinkatua, valtaväylää ja Kalevantietä. Mikähän vuoroväli olisi sellaiselle riittävä, 15-30 min? Ja koska ratikka ei tule vielä vuosiin ainakaan länsipuolelle (toki itse en sitä edes kaipaa lainkaan), pitäisi Lentävänniemeen (tai pääte voi olla Reuharinkadullakin) jatkaa myös jokin toinen linja viimeistään sitten, kun kolmosen reitti siirtyy Federleynkadulle.

Myös 3-linjan porrastus linjan 28 kanssa hämmentää hieman, samoin kuin periaate, millä L/V-vuorot on suunniteltu. Mikäli auto saapuu L-reittiä, olisi parempi että vuoro lähtisi takaisin V-reittiä ja päinvastoin. Kerran olen jopa saanut todistaa, että L-vuoro on ohittanut edeltävän V-vuoron Männistönkujalla, samalla kun tämä V-vuoro on sitten lähtenyt päätteeltä noin 8 minuuttia myöhässä, ja kyseessä oli vielä lauantai. L-vuorolle jäi sitten reilusti löysää päätteelle. Huomionarvoista on myös se seikka, että arkisin porrastus Pohtolankadulla toimisi juurikin siten, että nykyiset L-vuorot päivällä torilta länteen päin olisivatkin V-vuoroja ja toisin päin. Viikonloppuisin ehkä riittäisi, jos Etelä-Hervannasta lähtöaikoja aikaistettaisiin muutamalla minuutilla, jotta ajoaika varmasti riittäisi.

----------


## killerpop

> Itseäni ihmetyttää edelleen kolmoslinja. Lie montakohan autoa siellä pyörii arkiruuhkassa, kun vuoroväli jopa 5min. Pohdin, että hommasta tulisi tehokkaampaa, mikäli Arkkitehdinkadulle saataisin kääntöpaikka ja päätepysäkki olisi siellä. Silloin tämä 10 minuutin vuoroväli ei kaiketi tarvitsisi mitään lisäpotkua. Etelä-Hervannasta sitten oma nopeampi linja keskustaan suoraan Insinöörinkatua, valtaväylää ja Kalevantietä. Mikähän vuoroväli olisi sellaiselle riittävä, 15-30 min? Ja koska ratikka ei tule vielä vuosiin ainakaan länsipuolelle (toki itse en sitä edes kaipaa lainkaan), pitäisi Lentävänniemeen (tai pääte voi olla Reuharinkadullakin) jatkaa myös jokin toinen linja viimeistään sitten, kun kolmosen reitti siirtyy Federleynkadulle.


Jos odottelen noin 06:55 aikaan pysäkillä 1019 Lielahdenkatu, tulee Lentävänniemestä siirtoajona toinen bussi tavallisen 3L vuoron edellä. Tiedä sitten minne menossa, mutta vastaavasti samaan aikaan ajetaan siirtoajoina Nekalsta useita vuoroja läntisiin kaupunginosiin, mutta tämä tulee siirtoajona pois...

Vähemmän hauska seikka on nämä Keskustorin lähtöajat Hatanpään valtatien suuntaan lähtevillä vuoroilla. Esim linjat 4 ja 10 lähtevät 07:15. Jos tämä 3L saapuu juuri 07:15 torille, missaat molemmat valtatien suuntaan vievät vuorot. Toivottavasti jatkossa aikataulusuunnittelussa osataan käyttää torilta etelään menevillä vuoroilla hieman enemmän vuorokauden minuutteja, ettei vaihtomatkustajaa rangaistaisi enempää, etenkin kun suorat yhteydet Lielahdesta Hatanpään valtatielle piti pilata ihan totaalisesti.

Toki parhautta olisi, jos ehdottamani linjojen 26 ja 28 lännen reittien vaihtaminen toteutuisi: Eli 28 ajaisi Sorilasta Hämeenkatu - Hämeenpuisto - Satakunnankatu - Pirkankatu jne Kaarilaan ja 26 tulisi Hatanpään valtatieltä Hämeenkatu - Pirkankatu - Pispalan valtatie - jne Siivikkalaan.

Linja 4 näyttää olevan pyhäaikataulullakin jo pulassa, auto saapuu Keskustorille samaan aikaan kun pitäisi lähteä takaisin Hervantaan. Käsittämättömän huono vuoroväli 30 min saatu Iidesrannalle. Linjan 3 veto Sammonkadulle ei saa vieläkään sympatioita täältä.

----------


## Rester

> Jos odottelen noin 06:55 aikaan pysäkillä 1019 Lielahdenkatu, tulee Lentävänniemestä siirtoajona toinen bussi tavallisen 3L vuoron edellä. Tiedä sitten minne menossa, mutta vastaavasti samaan aikaan ajetaan siirtoajoina Nekalsta useita vuoroja läntisiin kaupunginosiin, mutta tämä tulee siirtoajona pois...


Muistaakseni on menossa ottamaan Lamminpäästä lähtöä 13:lla.

Nelosen ongelmat ovat varmasti olleet suunnittelijoilla tiedossa varmasti jo ennen talvikautta, mutta jostain syystä siihen ei ole ollut kiinnostusta puuttua. Jos kyse on resurssipulasta, olisi tämä kannattanut jättää tällä haavaa tekemättä, ja palata asiaan seuraavilla kausilla, kun homma olisi saatu kunnolla mietittyä, yhteydet Länsi-Hervannasta tai Iidesrannasta Hervantakeskukselle eivät nyt niin ylivoimaisia olisi olleet ilman tätä muutostakaan. Nykyisellä tavalla kyseessä on lähinnä palvelutason huononnus reitin varrella asuville, ruuhka-aikana ajetaan jo nyt 2 bussin rykelmissä.

----------


## tkp

> Linja 4 näyttää olevan pyhäaikataulullakin jo pulassa, auto saapuu Keskustorille samaan aikaan kun pitäisi lähteä takaisin Hervantaan.


Tätähän on kysytty JoLin Facebook-sivuilla ja vastaus on "tällä hetkellä ei ole suunnitelmia muuttaa linjan 4 aikatauluja." Ilmeisesti suunnittelussa toteutetaan vanhaa ohjetta "Lähtöaika on aika jolloin auto aikaisintaan lähtee".

----------


## Eppu

> Toki parhautta olisi, jos ehdottamani linjojen 26 ja 28 lännen reittien vaihtaminen toteutuisi: Eli 28 ajaisi Sorilasta Hämeenkatu - Hämeenpuisto - Satakunnankatu - Pirkankatu jne Kaarilaan ja 26 tulisi Hatanpään valtatieltä Hämeenkatu - Pirkankatu - Pispalan valtatie - jne Siivikkalaan.


Tämä olisi tosiaan parhautta. Etenkin kun linjat 27 ja 28 eivät todellisuudessa edes mene vartin välein tasaisesti. Vaan eipä taida toteutua, kun Jolilla on nykyisin jokin kummallinen neuroosi sen suhteen, että Taysiin pitää olla ylitarjontaa. Ja mikäli linjat menisi noin, säästyisi viikonlopuilta todennäköisesti yksi autopäivä, kun molemmille riittäisi 120 min kierrosaika. Linja 28 on muuten entisajan seiskalinjaan verrattuna törkeän hidas: Siivikkalasta kun arkisin päiväsaikaankin menee torille sen puoli tuntia tai jopa enemmän. Mielestäni liian iso hinta sellaisesta pikkuseikasta kuin vuorovälin porrastaminen 27:n kanssa. Suorempi reitti olis parempi.

Taisivat linjastouudistuksessa eläkelaiset olla niitä äänekkäimpiä saamaan omat toiveensa läpi...

----------


## Heikki K

Ensimmäinen lumisade nähty. Taisitte valitettavasti olla oikeassa nelosen aikataulun suhteen. Poika oli tulossa Keskustorilta kuuden aikaan ja kun bussia ei näkynyt, katsoi bussitutkasta, että se oli vielä Hervannan päässä Hervannan valtaväylää, kun sen olisi pitänyt olla jo keskustorilla.
Näppärä peruskoululainen oli tästä päätellyt, että ei voi pitää paikkansa, välissä täytyy olla toinen nelonen, joka ei näy seurannassa. Mutta ei näkynyt, vaan "siinä vaiheessa kun neljäs kolmonen ajoi ohi niin kyllästyin odottamaan ja hyppäsin siihen" - tästä voinee päätellä, ettei kolmosenkaan aikataulu ihan putkeen ollut mennyt.

----------


## ultrix

> Ultrix jättää kommentoimatta olennaisinta: 15 matkustajamäärät ovat ohuet.
> 
> Ei ole juurikaan väliä, minne "suurin osa" matkustajista on menossa jos heitä on yhteensä neljä (niinkuin aika tyypillisesti on). Jos katselee linjan ylivoimaisesti vilkkainta pysäkkiä ikkunasta, saa väärän kuva. Bussissa istumalla aukeaa toinen todellisuus.
> 
> Missioni ei ole linjan 15 lopettaminen. Joukkoliikenteeseen suunnattujen verorahojen tehokas käyttö sen sijaan on. 15 rahoille löytyisi parempaakin käyttöä.


Olen nyt viime viikkoina matkustanut tarkoituksellisesti 15:lla Saarioisten/Turvan edustan pysäkiltä molempiin suuntiin. Linjalla tehdään paljon lyhyitä matkoja, jopa Järvensivuntien länsipäästä yliopistolle tällaisia "kävellen olisit jo perille"-bussimatkoja. Ja Järvensivun omakotialueen pysäkeiltä nousee lähinnä yksittäisiä iäkkäitä hajamatkustajia, kerrostaloalueen kahdelta pysäkkiparilta selkeästi enemmän ja sieltä etenkin työikäisiä sukkuloitsijoita. Seisomakuormassa ei toki olla koskaan. 

Jostain syystä nämä käyttävät mieluummin harvakseltaan kulkevaa viittätoista kuin alikulun takaa tiheästi kulkevaa nelkkua tai omaa polkupyörää/autoa. Suurin osa matkustajista menee joko nelosen palvelualueelle tai rautatieaseman ympäristöön. Jonkinlainen kyselypatteristo otsikolla "miksi käytät juuri tätä bussilinjaa" voisi olla paikallaan.




> Väläytät myös lähiliikennejunavaihtoehtoa Järvensivulle. Ainakaan Tampereelta Orivedelle se ei ole realismia.
> 
> Tampereella ei ole yhtään asemaa/seisaketta jossa olisi ratahallintokeskuksen (tai mikä Trafi se nykyään onkaan) vaatimaa 10 000 asukasta kävelyetäisyydellä. Janka on hyvä esimerkki huonosta suunnittelusta, matalia, tylsännäköisiä kerrostaloja lähellä rataa mutta pusikkoa Messukylän aseman vieressä, missä rakentaminen pitäisi olla tehokkainta.
> 
> Lähiliikenteestä haaveileville suosittelen vierailua vaikkapa Kannelmäen asemalla Helsingissä arkiaamuna klo 7.30-9. Laituri on mustanaan Helsinkiin menijöitä, vaikka juna menee 10 min välein. Ja näitä kannelmäkiä pitää olla monta peräkkäin jotta liikenne on toimivaa.


Tähän kirjoittamani vastaus löytyy täältä: http://jlf.fi/f19/139-lahijunaliiken...tml#post176772

----------


## Rester

Linjalle 28 tulee Jolin FB-sivujen mukaan yksi auto lisää loppiaisen jälkeen. Onkohan tosiaan näin, että linjalle 4, joka on vielä statukseltaan runkolinja, ei olla aikeissa tehdä yhtään mitään? 28 sentään kulkee arkiruuhkien ulkopuolella suunnilleen aikataulussaan, nelonen tuskin silloinkaan. Runkolinjan määritelmää en tarkasti tiedä, mutta luulisi näiden aikatauluvarmuuden olevan hieman tärkeämpää kuin linjalla 28. Toki hyvä, että edes jotain korjataan, mutta olisi tuohonkin nyt jotain korjausta saatava, jotta aikataulut olisivat muutakin kuin viitteellisiä.

----------


## hylje

Automäärän kasvattaminen ei auta ollenkaan aikataulussa pysymistä. Jos linja jakaa pysäkkejä muiden linjojen kanssa, saavutetaan nopeasti piste jossa lisäautot hidastavat liikennettä enemmän kuin niistä tulee asiakaspaikkoja sillä pysäkille pääsyä ruvetaan jonottamaan useammin.

Mielekkäitä parannuksia olisivat esimerkiksi ottaa käyttöön avorahastus, kasvattaa autokokoa tai vähentää reitiltä häiriöitä.

----------


## tkp

> Automäärän kasvattaminen ei auta ollenkaan aikataulussa pysymistä. Jos linja jakaa pysäkkejä muiden linjojen kanssa, saavutetaan nopeasti piste jossa lisäautot hidastavat liikennettä enemmän kuin niistä tulee asiakaspaikkoja sillä pysäkille pääsyä ruvetaan jonottamaan useammin.


Auttaa se silloin jos linjan kierrosaika kasvaa lisäauton myötä. Mutta esimerkiksi ykkösen tupla-autot ei juurikaan vaikuta vuoroauton matkantekoon koska se joutuu pysähtymään samoilla pysäkeillä kuin tuplakin jos autossa on poisjääviä matkustajia.

----------


## Precise

Y-linjojen nimet on muutettu verkossa muotoon Y4 -> 4Y. JOLI:n tyyliin kiakkokyytilinja on edelleen Y99. Busseihin asti muutos ei ole vielä ehtinyt. Samalla Y35 on vihdoinkin pelkkä 35.

Ykkösen Lissu-järjestelmillä ei mene nyt kovin vahvasti. Tällä hetkellä kartalla näkyy tasan yksi auto. Parin viime päivän aikana ykköset häviävät tutkasta heti Tampereen rajojen ulkopuolella ja palaavat järjestelmään tultuaan Tampereen puolelle. 40/50-parilla näkyy kartalla tasan yksi auto, linjalla 70 näkyy tasan yksi auto - ihan vain yksi Lissun viime aikojen ongelmista.

----------


## Rester

> Ykkösen Lissu-järjestelmillä ei mene nyt kovin vahvasti. Tällä hetkellä kartalla näkyy tasan yksi auto. Parin viime päivän aikana ykköset häviävät tutkasta heti Tampereen rajojen ulkopuolella ja palaavat järjestelmään tultuaan Tampereen puolelle. 40/50-parilla näkyy kartalla tasan yksi auto, linjalla 70 näkyy tasan yksi auto - ihan vain yksi Lissun viime aikojen ongelmista.


Kolmosella on myös ongelmia. L-lenkin pysäkit eivät näy ollenkaan, Lielahden koulun (sigh) pysäkin seuraavana näytetään Männistönkujan pysäkin nimeä. Etuudet eivät myöskään toimineet ainakaan alkuviikosta mm. Sammonkadulla, lisäksi ainakaan omasta mielestäni läheskään kaikki autot eivät näkyneet kartalla. Samantapaista, joskaan linjasta johtuen ei niin kriittistä, ongelmaa on myös 14:llä. Päivityksessä on mennyt bitti poikittain ja pahasti.

Ja mitä tuohon 4Y-linjaan tulee, niin miksei sitä voi suosiolla muuttaa 4N-linjaksi, joka olisi huomattavasti kuvaavampi tälle vuorolle. Samoin 28N. 11N:lle, jos tässä tosiaan on kirjaimelle tarvetta, voisi kehittää jonkun muun kirjaintunnuksen sekaannuksen välttämiseksi. Tosin Jolilla on noiden linjakilvissä olevien kirjainmerkintöjen suhteen joku käsittämätön kammo, vaikka niillä muutenkin voitaisiin selkiyttää tilannetta, kuten vaikka kolmosella (3L, 3V).

----------


## killerpop

> Kolmosella on myös ongelmia. L-lenkin pysäkit eivät näy ollenkaan, Lielahden koulun (sigh) pysäkin seuraavana näytetään Männistönkujan pysäkin nimeä. Etuudet eivät myöskään toimineet ainakaan alkuviikosta mm. Sammonkadulla, lisäksi ainakaan omasta mielestäni läheskään kaikki autot eivät näkyneet kartalla. Samantapaista, joskaan linjasta johtuen ei niin kriittistä, ongelmaa on myös 14:llä. Päivityksessä on mennyt bitti poikittain ja pahasti.


Kolmosella ainaki autossa #245 Tuulensuun jälkeen näytettiin Koskipuiston pysäkkiä, joten jotain ongelmia on. Muutamaan päivään ei ole Hämeenpuistokaan tarjonnut valoetuisuuksia, joskin kiitos koululaisten poissaololle, on autot ajaneet aikataulussaan aamuruuhkassa ja vaihdot Hatanpään valtatielle meneviin vuoroihin ovat toimineet jopa käytännössä.

Lissun sijaan itse ainaki käytän http://junat.dy.fi/bussikartta/ joka kertoo auton numeron. Tietää ainakin varoa TKL:n autoa #36, jossa oma kortti ei toimi vieläkään, kun sen pusatecin etäluvussa on jotain vikaa.

----------


## Rester

Myöskin linjalla 26 pysäkkien näyttäminen päättyy Lempääläntiellä Multiojankatuun, eli toiseksi viimeiseen pysäkkiin Tampereen puolella, jonka jälkeen auto tippuu seurannasta. Höytämön suunnasta lähdettäessä ensimmäisenä pysäkkinä näkyy Perkkoonkatu (pysäkkipari Multiojankatu-nimiselle pysäkille), jota näytetään tasan siihen asti, kunnes tämän pysäkin kohdalle päästään. Tästä eteenpäin toimii kuten pitääkin. Eli jotain kuntien rajoihin liittyvää päivitystä, joka ei ole ihan täysin suunnitellulla tavalla toiminut, on ainakin tehty. Tämä ei tosin selitä tuota kolmosen pysäkkien skippailua sellaisenaan.

----------


## anttipng

> Lissun sijaan itse ainaki käytän http://junat.dy.fi/bussikartta/ joka kertoo auton numeron. Tietää ainakin varoa TKL:n autoa #36, jossa oma kortti ei toimi vieläkään, kun sen pusatecin etäluvussa on jotain vikaa.


Helsingin bussit näkyy mutta Tampereella on täysin tyhjää.

----------


## killerpop

> Kolmosella ainaki autossa #245 Tuulensuun jälkeen näytettiin Koskipuiston pysäkkiä, joten jotain ongelmia on.


Sama ongelma toistui myös #9:ssä, eli tälläkään 3L-linjan vuorolla ei ollut Keskustoria pysäkkilistassaan vaan Tuulensuun jälkeen Koskipuisto C

----------


## Jufo

Onko linjalle 17 lisätty tupla-autot klo 14.53 ja 16.13 lähtöihin Vehmaisiin vai onko nettiaikatauluissa vain typo?

Näköjään linjaa 17 ajetaan ensi kesänä talven vuorovälillä. Puolen tunnin vuoroväli viime kesänä olikin aika alimitoitettu.

----------


## Fiktio

> Onko linjalle 17 lisätty tupla-autot klo 14.53 ja 16.13 lähtöihin Vehmaisiin vai onko nettiaikatauluissa vain typo?


Joulukuun puolella alkoi kulkemaan nämä tuplat, TKL ajaa.

----------

